# Brace yourselves. 180 QUESTIONS.



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:20.
*2.Name?* Alyssa. 
*3.Nicknames?* Ally, Lyssa, Lyss. 
*4.Date of birth?* 26th April.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'1. 
*7.Eye colour? *Green.
*8.Where were you born?* Ontario. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 18. 
*10.Pets?* A cat called Toshio.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 6. 
*13.Town you live in?* Hanover.
*14.Favourite foods?* Vanilla yogourt.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Thursday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* Lily's. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Iced Cappuccinos.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Tim Hotons. :]
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Blue.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Doris.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Green Earth, maybe. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Quizzes. A lot.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Dunno. You'll know when you say it.
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Grey's Anatomy.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Jason.
*37.Been out of country? *Sure have.
*38.Believe in magic?* Of course.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Courage - Superchick.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Once.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Math.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* My boyfriend :]
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Boyfriend aye.
*45.If so, what is their name?* Jason. 
*46.How long have you been together?* 3 months.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Bit late now.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yeh. Phwoar.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Pink, purple, and yellow.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Pandas :] 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* One.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Jason.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, unless I feel really at ease.
*63.Do you shower? *Sure do.
*64.Do you hate school?* Pretty much.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not so much.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Hardly at all. Only 3 people fully.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I guess.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Really, really, not. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not so much.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Desperately.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Not too sure.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Some people.
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Oui.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't really.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces.
*89.What do you want pierced?* My tongue.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Really, really not.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Yea, nothing bad though.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Unfortunately.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yep, good times.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't vent it. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Errm no.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* The word 'Hope'.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* A Triskel symbol.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Non existant?
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* He looks like my boyfriend :]
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? Hahaha.
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so. Try not to be at least.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Friend complimented my make up.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not so much.
*117.Are you flexible?* Lil bit.
*118.What is your heritage? *German.
*119.What is your lucky number? *8.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's in a pony tail.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am. One year baby :]
*122.Describe your looks?* Bit rubbish.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black or chocolate brown. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* I am.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't usually, unless I'm expecting someone to call.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Dunno.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yep.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Ha, yea.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "What did you say?" I'm phone deaf.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Really not.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I have good good nails. Wooop.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything except the above.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Some time at grade school.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Couple weeks.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Absolutely not.
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* In what way?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Alyssa. Oh the originality.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Five by five. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* No idea.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yea.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy. Paranoia. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Dunno. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Who knows. Don't think so but never say never.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Good music.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Really not.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Gosh. Everything?
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* No.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know. It would depend who it was to. I'd have different last words to say to different people.
*171.Do you like to party?* Love it.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla or my gummi bear perfume.Mmmm.
*176.Favourite band?* The Dresden Dolls.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Maybe. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. Score.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *12:52. Jeeze.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1:53 PM Central
*2.Name?* Karl John Schubert 
*3.Nicknames?* None, but you can call me Sir. 
*4.Date of birth?* April 30, 1973
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 6'0"
*7.Eye colour? * Grey (some say blue -- I don't know; they're not bown is all I can say for sure.)
*8.Where were you born?* Milwaukee, WI 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 1 (it was a tiny cake and it was 1999) 
*10.Pets?* None
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* Zero 
*13.Town you live in?* Wauwatosa
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Once
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes, but only very minor.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* They're all about the same.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't really have a favorite.
*22.Favourite flower?* Opium poppies 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Don't like watching them.
*24.Favourite drink?* diet cola or chardonnay
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Peanut butter & chocolate
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Don't care
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Mc Donald's
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Hideous (shag carpet with mix of green, yellow, and white -- it's older than me)
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Never; passed on 1st try 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Dave
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I'd never max out a credit card.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Log onto SAS
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Tell me how Jesus will "save" me.
*34.Bedtime?* Anytime.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Weeds
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mother
*37.Been out of country? * No
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* I drive a Chevy Impala
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Excessively noisy fans on my computer
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* NA
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No
*45.If so, what is their name?* NA 
*46.How long have you been together?* NA
*47.What are you wearing right now?* New Balance shoes, very faded jeans, and polo shirt.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes, back in 9th grade -- first time we ever got a hot female teacher.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Yes. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, blue, grey
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Polar Bear
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Some SAS member who'd probably prefer to be unnamed to not be associated with me.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? * When needed -- did within the last 6 hours.
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes -- past tense.
*65.Do you have a social life? * None at all.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily at all.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* There isn't much I haven't posted publically on SAS yet.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No 
*69.Do you like to dance? * No way!
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* No
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * No.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* A resonable amount.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Ultrabrite
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No.
*83.Do you have a curfew? * No (I am 35, you know)
*84.Who do you look up to?* Those who are bold enough to go against convention & do as they wish.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags Great America in Gurnee IL
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I'm not into brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* No.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Don't care.
*92.Do you have a tan?* No.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Yes, often.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * Not yet.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No & don't want one.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* I prefer none.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Unfortunately one is still alive.
*99.Have you ever been played? * No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* My father is easy to get along with since he died and finally shut up.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * Yell and rant. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Never had a job. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Rarely
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* No tats for me.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Don't have any.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Non existant.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* NA
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* I supposed sometime in the past.
*114.Are you rude?* I can be when others screw with me.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I'll tell you when I get one.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No.
*117.Are you flexible?* Physically or in opinion or schedule?
*118.What is your heritage? *German.
*119.What is your lucky number? * 666
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* About 6 mm long
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No way. I eat meat.
*122.Describe your looks?* Average.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Would not dye.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Sure
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Sure
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Depends on how you define drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I answer as fast as possible If I'm the only one around.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * NA 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* April 2003
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No, haven't since last century.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* I'm 35, so a tad old for that.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I don't keep track of that, so I don't know.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Nothing
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Don't recall.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* 2006
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* blondes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No, and you wouldn't want me to.
*143.What about cleavage?* No, I don't try to enhance my man boobs.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* I'd need a friend first.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Not physically
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Garbage dump
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 13 EE 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* NA
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Exhausted from this f'ing quiz
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* The 20th Century.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I exist. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honesty (at least much of the time).
*157.Would you marry for money?* Depends how much.
*158.What do you drive?* 2003 Chevy Impala, silver with grey interior
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* NA
*161.Which one gives more money? * The live one. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Never. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* NO!
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Metal (with lyrics that can be heard and that actually make sense).
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No
*166.What is your worst fear?* surgery
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I'm indifferent towards them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic that I haven't changed beneficiaries to remove my jackass brother.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* "F*** you all."
*171.Do you like to party?* No
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Broken
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet Pepsi 
*175.Favourite scent?* Pine is nice or strawberry
*176.Favourite band?* Guns N' Roses
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No Way. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 1
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* No
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 2:39 Central


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:wels


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 7:01 PM
*2.Name?* Jason
*3.Nicknames?* Fonze, JD 
*4.Date of birth?* March 12, 1986
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 5'5. 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue.
*8.Where were you born?* Oshawa, Ontario. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* no clue
*10.Pets?* had a dog lacey but shes gone 
*11.Hair colour?* brown
*12.Piercings?* zero
*13.Town you live in?* Cobourg
*14.Favourite foods?* tacos!
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* ummmmm not sure
*22.Favourite flower?* dont have one 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* hockey
*24.Favourite drink?* Froster
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* mint chocolate chip
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Taco Bell
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* wood floor it is
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Zero :boogie 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Alyssa
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Future Shop
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Xbox
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* O well, joyfullness, w/e 
*34.Bedtime?* 10-11, or whenever when I don't work
*35.Favourite TV show?* dont have one
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Alyssa
*37.Been out of country? * Oui
*38.Believe in magic?* not really
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* my annoying tv making stupid sounds
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* non
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* ms ally
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * correct
*45.If so, what is their name?* Alyssa 
*46.How long have you been together?* 3 months.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* shorts and a tshirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * have so yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* certainly did
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* sometimes
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* dogs 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* One.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Alyssa
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? ***** yeah
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? * love them!
*64.Do you hate school?* of course
*65.Do you have a social life? * sometimes
*66.How easily do you trust people?* pretty easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* hmmm no
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* yessss 
*69.Do you like to dance? * maybe by myself
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I've been out of province, yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* sorta
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * non
*75.Are you spoiled?* sometimes
*76.Are you a brat?* sometimes
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* mmmmm yes!
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* only if im really thirsty
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* usually crest
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes, yes i do
*83.Do you have a curfew? * 9 PM....**** no!
*84.Who do you look up to?* no one
*85.Are you a role model?* no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* nuh uh
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* American Eagle
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Wristband thinger
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* a little one
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * ummm dont think so
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* i do 
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * one brother
*99.Have you ever been played? * no
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* mostly
*102.How do you vent your anger? * going crazy for a little bit
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* ci
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* all the time!
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Dont want one
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* 
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* no exes for moi
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* sexy, cute, beautiful
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* i think so..if i know what it means
*114.Are you rude?* sometimes
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* dont know
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* depends what we're talking about here
*117.Are you flexible?* really not
*118.What is your heritage? *French, english, irish
*119.What is your lucky number? *12
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I could be yes
*122.Describe your looks?* Bit rubbish.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* i wouldnt
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* am
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* No because I dont intend on dating anyone else
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* good question...couple months maybe?
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* as soon as possible if its for me
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Dunno.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* father maybe?? idk have to ask someone
*132.Do you cry a lot?* more than i should
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* no
*134.What phrase do you use most when n the phone?* hmmmmm
*135.Are you the romantic type?* maybe but idk if i show it?
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* lol, no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* not answering
*138.What do you like least about your body?* hmm nothing exactly
*139.When did you have your first crush?* prob like grade 5
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* new years eve i think
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* oh yeah all the time...
*143.What about cleavage?* im not a *****
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* dont think so
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* sports
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Jason
*150.How are you feeling right now?* confussed
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* hmmmm few months
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * dont think so
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* 3 pontiacs
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* depends on the situation
*161.Which one gives more money? * father
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* never
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* noooo
*164.What kind of music do you like?* classic rock, rap
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* probably yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* dieing!!!!!!!!
*167.Would you ever join the army?* hahaha NO
*168.Do you like cows?* i dont dislike them
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* go see Alyssa
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* oh man...i dont want to think about it
*171.Do you like to party?* if im with ppl i like than sure
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke obviously
*175.Favourite scent?* vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* hmmm Led Zeppelin maybe
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* not in a million 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* uno
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *7:26 PM


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:34 pm
*2.Name?* Brian 
*3.Nicknames?* Buffy, Buff, B-town, etc
*4.Date of birth?* Nov. 8
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'8. 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Farmington, New Mexico 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 23 
*10.Pets?* My doggie Cocoa
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Farmington
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza, ice cream
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Unfortunately haha
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yep, broke my collar bone
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Don't really have one
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Applebee's!
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football!
*24.Favourite drink?* Pepsi One
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* In general, strawberry, but Chunky Monkey is my absolute Ben and Jerry's fav. 
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Taco Bell
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* White
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Passed 1st time 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Facebook alert
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* The Barnes and Nobleesque store that I work at 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Browse SAS mostly
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* a lot of things lately
*34.Bedtime?* Usually between 11 and 11:30
*35.Favourite TV show?* Either The Office or House
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My bff Krys.
*37.Been out of country? *Many times
*38.Believe in magic?* Eh, I guess
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford. I drive a 2001 mustang
*40.What are you listening to right now?* George Lopez on in the back ground
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* -
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Hmmmmm maybe
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Officially no
*45.If so, what is their name?* -
*46.How long have you been together?* -
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans and black t-shirt, the usual
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Maybe
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Nah, they are all old
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* Fo shiz
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, orange
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dogs, easy
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* None
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Wouldn't YOU like to know
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yeah, in the church parking lot. Funny story haha
*61.Do you get online a lot? * is The Pope Catholic?
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Becoming more outgoing
*63.Do you shower? * Try to every day, but sometimes I miss haha
*64.Do you hate school?* Nah
*65.Do you have a social life? * I've recently started to develop one
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not really, only certain people
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Oh yes
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Maybe, if the mood struck 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Nah
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Many times.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Eh, I don't really care.
*75.Are you spoiled?* According to some haha
*76.Are you a brat?* Does anybody every think they are a brat?
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Not really. Too fruity (Seinfeld refrence)
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Some days
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Aquafresh for life
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Nobody in particular
*85.Are you a role model?* I don't think so...
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags, yes. Not impressed
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* 
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Mostly just my necklace
*89.What do you want pierced?* Maybey my ears
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Not especially
*92.Do you have a tan?* No, I'm pretty pail
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Yeah, sometimes I do
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * No, I've been on the other side waaaay too many times
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* If my cell counts
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Two brothers
*99.Have you ever been played? * Oh yes
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* That's what playas do, so no. 
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* For the most part
*102.How do you vent your anger? * I ***** at my friends
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Quite a bit, yeah
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not usually
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* None
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Haven't decided
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* -
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* A pretty Native American girl
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* I dunno haha
*114.Are you rude?* I try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Friend telling me how awsome I was
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not at all
*117.Are you flexible?* Eh, sorta
*118.What is your heritage? * English
*119.What is your lucky number? * None
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's getting a bit long, but it will probably fall out soon. 
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No, don't trust them
*122.Describe your looks?* Amazingly hot
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Sure, depends on how much younger
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Probably
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Been years, I don't drink
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Depends on how long it takes me to hear no
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Meh
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother, I'm told
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Haven't cried in years
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Where are you?"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Haha no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My muscles develop nicely when I'm able to workout
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Too much hair everywhere
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Eh, same time as any normal person
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Two weeks ago, after surgery. 
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No!
*143.What about cleavage?* No!
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Not sure, but I think probably so.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No, I don't roll that way
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* The term "monestary" comes to mind
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 14
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't use it
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Meh, long day
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* I was at a kinda party last week
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Lord no!
*153.Have you ever received one?* No!
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Yep
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I've been told I have a bit of an ego problem 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I'm loyal like a dog
*157.Would you marry for money?* Probably not
*158.What do you drive?* green mustang
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad
*161.Which one gives more money? * Dad!
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Loooong time
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Eh, probably not
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Melodic Metal
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe
*166.What is your worst fear?* Hard to specify
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Probably not
*168.Do you like cows?* Eh, they are ok
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't like thinking about such things
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What does this even mean?
*173.Moons or stars?* Moon, always
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi!
*175.Favourite scent?* Strawberries
*176.Favourite band?* Sevendust, obviously
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Probably not
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English, with slight competence in Spanish
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I think so
*180.What time are you finishing this? *5:57 pm.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

1.What time are you starting this? 4:37
2.Name? Robert
3.Nicknames? Bob
4.Date of birth? 27th, September, 1984
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5’9.
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Merced, California
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 21, i think
10.Pets? No pets
11.Hair colour? Brown.
12.Piercings? 0
13.Town you live in? Merced
14.Favourite foods? Pizza and burritos and vodka and beer
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? i dunno
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Thursday is a good day
21.Favourite restaurant? Denny's
22.Favourite flower? Sunflowers
23.Favourite sport to watch? Professional gun shooting
24.Favourite drink? Water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? humm, whatever I'm in the mood for
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Bear/Dog fur brown
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once, because they thought I was under the influence - I wasn't.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? movie rental machine
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I would never max out my card, and I only have a $300 limit.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Read SAS
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "You can't sing." haha. =P
34.Bedtime? when i pass out
35.Favourite TV show? history channel
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Chris
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? no
39.Ford or Chevy? GM
40.What are you listening to right now? nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? I was held back
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? all of them
43.Do you have a crush on someone? 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Something like that
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together?
47.What are you wearing right now? T-shirt and jeans
48.Would you have sex before marriage? i wouldn't count on having it after marriage. =l
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? I thought they were attractive, but never crushed on them.
50.Are you a virgin? Yeas, and my name is mary chastity virginia , the virgin
51.Do you smoke? Sometimes
52.Do you drink? Hell yes, but I haven't in a while
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? of guitar maybe
55.What are your favourite colours? Purple
56.What is your favourite animal? non-human primates
57.Do you have any birthmarks? I used to but it disappeared
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yes
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? I don't talk much on the phone
60.Have you ever been slapped? yes
61.Do you get online a lot? yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Both
63.Do you shower? sometimes
64.Do you hate school? sometimes
65.Do you have a social life? sometimes
66.How easily do you trust people? Not easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? No, I can't surprise anyone anymore.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes
69.Do you like to dance? Yes, I don't know how, but yes
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? sometimes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? almost
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? almost
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yeah
75.Are you spoiled? A little
76.Are you a brat? I hope not
77.Have you ever been dumped? I hope not
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes 
79.Do you like Snapple? it's pretty good
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? no
83.Do you have a curfew? no
84.Who do you look up to? Yeah, some people
85.Are you a role model? I don't know
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? no
87.What name brand do you wear the most? don't know
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? none
89.What do you want pierced? My tongue. haha
90.Do you like taking pictures? sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? sometimes
92.Do you have a tan? A little
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? not successfully, seems people always know when i'm bull****ting.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? no
96.Do you have your own pool? no.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? no
99.Have you ever been played? like a flute? i want to try that sometime.
100.Have you ever played anyone? like an ocarina? maybe.
101.Do you get along with your parents? yeah i don't know.
102.How do you vent your anger? i say "DAMN IT" and "****"
103.Have you ever ran away? in a sense yes
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? no, but I've been banned from a chatroom. :mum
105.Do you have a job? not now
106.Do you daydream a lot? sometimes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? no
108.Do you run your mouth? sometimes
109.What do you want a tattoo of? A topless mermaid in clown makeup
110.What do you have a tattoo of? none
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? 
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? sounds kind of sexy. =l
114.Are you rude? i can be sometimes
115.What was the last compliment you received? Someone told me that I made them feel good. 
116.Do you like getting dirty? sometimes
117.Are you flexible? sometimes
118.What is your heritage? slovakian, mexican/peruvian, and some kind of european
119.What is your lucky number? it's a secret
120.What does your hair look like right now? normal
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? no, i don't much care for tofu
122.Describe your looks? on the spectram of hyenas and dingos, i think i am just a little more toward hyena.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Bleach blonde. One look at me you would be like "uh.. what the ****. "
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? age is just a number
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? age is just a number
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Last month.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? it varies
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? it's on my list
129.If yes, when was the last time? 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? dates in the traditional sense are too formal. yu can go to hell with your dates.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? i'd say 50/50
132.Do you cry a lot? no
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? never
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "WHAT! HUH? oh yeah yeah yeah"
135.Are you the romantic type? 
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? no
137.What do you like most about your body? more or less healthy and serves me well
138.What do you like least about your body? 
139.When did you have your first crush? first grade or kindergarten
140.When was the last time you threw up? last month
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? brunettes, but everyone is beautiful in their own way. 
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Actually, yes i do 
143.What about cleavage? actually, yes i do
144.Is your best friend a virgin? 
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? 
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? 
147.What theme does your room have? utilitarian garbage dump
148.What size shoe do you wear? 11.5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? forgot
150.How are you feeling right now? like i just finished a 10 mile walk
151.When was the last time you were at a party? never been to one
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no
153.Have you ever received one? yes, it was expensive and kinda disappointing. 
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? yes
155.What is one of your bad qualities? something to work on 
156.What is one of your good qualities? something to share with others
157.Would you marry for money? no, and i'm a guy so that would be pretty low
158.What do you drive? 1996 toyota avalon
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? neither
160.Which one’s more lenient? i don't really know
161.Which one gives more money? Dad always sent a check
162.When was the last time you cried in school? second or third grade
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? really, i don't think I would
164.What kind of music do you like? all kinds
165.Would you ever bungee jump? maybe
166.What is your worst fear? i'll have to think about it
167.Would you ever join the army? yes
168.Do you like cows? cows are cool. i like cows
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I think I would drive to San francisco
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? "Rosebud," but then again, silence is nice sometimes.
171.Do you like to party? eh, I don't know. 
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? coca-cola, because it's a better mixer than pepsi.
175.Favourite scent? I like some perfumes and skin lotions. Not on me, but on someone. boy those are nice. 
176.Favourite band? Hell, I don't know. Grateful Dead
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? no probably not
178.How many languages can you speak? one
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? probably
180.What time are you finishing this? 5:38


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm bored and have nothing better to do so..... wait, does anyone actually read these? Didn't think so.

1.*What time are you starting this? *I sincerely love how some of you are using military time. I haven't felt this envious since 0800 hours.
2*.Name? *Drella's_Rock_Follies
3.*Nicknames?* "Drell," "The Drellster," "El Drello," "Luther."
4.*Date of birth?* July 7th in the Year of our lord 1985.
5.*Sex? *Female.
6.*Height?* 5'1 and a half.
7.*Eye colour?* Blue-Green.
8.*Where were you born?* A few miles from here.
9.*Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* No candles, fire hazard.
10.*Pets?* We have cats. One kitten- Fulci; two who are elderly, with cataracts and failing health -Tom and Sam; and a mentally disabled dwarf cat -Kinski (sort of ironic).
11.*Hair colour?* A soft brown/black at the moment.
12.*Piercings?* None.
13.*Town you live in?* Yes, I do live in a town.
14.*Favourite foods?* I don't know...
15.*Ever been to Africa?* No.
16.*Been toilet papering?* I'm too cheap to waste good Charmin double roll.
17.*Love someone so much it made you cry?* No, but I have hated someone so much it made me cry.
18.*Been in a car accident?* Yes.
19.*Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons, because bacon is disgusting.
20.*Favourite day of the week?* The day that I sleep through. I always love that day.
21.*Favourite restaurant?* We have an amazing restaurant in town that has the best food I have ever tasted. It's really expensive, but completely worth it. 
22.*Favourite flower?* I hate pretty things.
23.*Favourite sport to watch?* Boxing.
24.*Favourite drink?* Water, I guess.
25.*Favourite ice cream flavour?* I really don't like ice cream very much, but Ben & Jerry's is all I will consume.
26.*Warner Bros. or Disney?* I'll say neither.
27.*Favourite fast food restaurant?* I don't like fast food.
28.*Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Hardwood.
29.*How many times did you fail your driver's test? *Once.
30.*Whom did you get your last email from? * No one e-mails me.
31.*Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Urban Outfitters, I guess..
32.*What do you do most often when you are bored?* I go look at disgusting things on livejournal, read, post on SAS, or exercise. 
33.*Most annoying thing to say to you?* ?
34.*Bedtime?* Whenever.
35.*Favourite TV show?* I like Californication, but it's not my favorite... I don't know.
36.*Last person you went out to dinner with?* My research team.
37.*Been out of country?* No, but don't think I haven't considered fleeing the country.
38.*Believe in magic?* With my imagination, there's magic everywhere! No, no.... if I had a kid, I would say that all the time, though. And wear a top hat. 
39. *Ford or Chevy?* Ew to both.
40.*What are you listening to right now?* "Bend Over, I'll Drive" by The Cramps.
41.*Have you ever failed a grade?* No, I've always been an overachieving loser.
42.*If you have, what grade did you fail?* --
43.*Do you have a crush on someone?* I wish, but I've stopped having those feelings. No one could ever like me, so it's pointless to even imagine.
44.*Do you have a bf/gf?* Go on, rub it in.
45. *If so, what is their name?* _His name is Edwardo and he is from Portugal and he loves me very much he is coming over okay oh my god_
46.*How long have you been together?* Since the end of cell mitosis, baby.
47.*What are you wearing right now?* Is anyone SASing in the nude?
48.*Would you have sex before marriage? * Tons of it. Every day, twice... at least once wearing a bear costume.
49.*Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* The one that spanked me............ heh.
50.*Are you a virgin?* Does it count if I did it with an octopus-shaped shoulder massager? If so, awesome.
51.*Do you smoke?* No.
52.*Do you drink?* It's the only thing that washes away the pain and the stench of failure.
53.*Are you ghetto?* Who you callin' ghetto? Gurrrl.
54.*Are you a player?* Well, I play cards. 
55.*What are your favourite colours?* don't give a ****.
56.*What is your favourite animal?* The ones that taste the most delicious.
57.*Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
58.*Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yeah.
59.*Who do you talk to most on the phone?* I haven't spoken to anyone over the phone in 8 years.
60.*Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
61.*Do you get online a lot?* I'm here filling out a 180 question survey, what do you think? No, this is my first time on the internet. Hopefully, someone will show me around to the LOLCats and LonelyGirl.
62.*Are you shy or outgoing?* Hermit.
63.*Do you shower?* No, I have 'Ma' hose me off in the backyard.
64.*Do you hate school?* No, it's the only way I get out of the house.
65.*Do you have a social life?* None whatsoever.
66.*How easily do you trust people?* I don't
67.*Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I have a lot of secrets, but I don't know how well anyone knows me, so I don't know if they'd be shocked.
68.*Would you ever sky dive?* The only way I'll ever free fall is if I plan on landing on concrete.
69.*Do you like to dance?* I've never tried.
70.*Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
71.*Do you like to travel?* I think I would.
72.*Have you ever been expelled from school?* No.
73.*Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
74.*Do you want to get out of your hometown?* No, my town is pretty cool.
75.*Are you spoiled?* No.
76.*Are you a brat?* No. I'm a *****.
77.*Have you ever been dumped?* No.
78.*Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
79.*Do you like Snapple? * It's okay.
80.*Do you drink a lot of water?* It's basically all I drink.
81.*What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
82.*Do you have a cell phone?* Yes, which is funny since I don't call anyone and no one calls me. It's for emergencies, basically.
83.*Do you have a curfew?* No, grown-up, here.
84.*Who do you look up to?* No one.
85.*Are you a role model?* Oh yeah, totally. All girls want to be like me -a manly, acerbic, crone who still lives with her mother. Yes, boys, I'm single.
86.*Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes.
87.*What name brand do you wear the most?* ?
88.*What kind of jewellery do you wear?* I don't, really.
89.*What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
90.*Do you like taking pictures?* No.
91.*Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
92.*Do you have a tan? * I glow in the dark.
93.*Do you get annoyed easily? * Yes, I'm always at least mildly annoyed by something.
94.*Have you ever started a rumour?* No, I've never given a **** about anything enough to do that. Although, I did tell my brother that John Goodman died and came up with an elaborate story about his death (like, really heinous, detailed, and everything), and just dragged it out for long time before telling him that I was just messing with him. I was bored, I guess.
95.*Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes.
96.*Do you have your own pool?* No, we have a hot tub, but I don't like it.
97.*Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Naked is good.
98.*Do you have any siblings?* Yes
99.*Have you ever been played?* What? I'm either really old or just out of touch.
100.*Have you ever played anyone?* ....No?
101.*Do you get along with your parents?* No.
102.*How do you vent your anger? * ---
103.*Have you ever ran away?* No. Well, once when I was five or so because my mom wouldn't let me watch Lamb Chop's Play-a-Long. I packed my crap into a blanket and tied it into a ball that I put on the end of a broom and ran over to this wooded area by my neighbor's house. I stayed there for, like, 15 minutes and walked back home. Yeah, I seriously thought that a blanket on the end of a stick was a requirement for running away.
104.*Have you ever been fired from a job? *No.
105.*Do you have a job? * Uhh, no.
106.*Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
107.*Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
108.*Do you run your mouth? * Come again? That sounds like something Ike would say to Tina. Just before hitting her with a shovel and burying her in the backyard. 
109.*What do you want a tattoo of?* None for me.
110.*What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing, no tatts.... and definitely not one tattoo that I got when I was in 8th grade that I now regret.
111.*What does your ex bf/gf look like?* He has the charms of Dulmont Mulroney, the wit of Carrot Top, and the sex appeal of Edward James Olmos. The perfect man.... Granted, my ex is a blow-up doll I made out of sport stadium seat cushions, a looped tape of Carrot Top stand-up, and construction paper.
112.*What does your most recent crush look like?* jsafljeaflal jioewew fjlsdf jskse tlsr;t0923 lkl;
113.*Have you ever been *****ed out?* Yes.
114.*Are you rude? * Yes.
115.*What was the last compliment you received?* "You don't look _that_ ugly in the picture. You've looked a lot worse.[/i]
116.*Do you like getting dirty?* Yes, smear mud all over my face. Now punch me. Ohhhhhh.... God, yes.
117.*Are you flexible?* Yes
118.*What is your heritage?* Kill ******? I think I have some Irish, English, and other equally white people inside me.
119.*What is your lucky number?* I don't believe in superstitions. 
120.*What does your hair look like right now?* ****. Thanks for pointing that out, quiz.
121.*Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I was for 2 years, and then I remembered the joy of eating a viciously massacred chicken on a sesame seed bun. Mmmm, sanguinary.
122.*Describe your looks?* Instead of using words, I find visual aids to be most effective. Let me refer you to the following link: Excuse My Beauty
123.*If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Dark brown.
124.*Would you ever date someone younger than you?* I highly doubt it, but I wouldn't pass up a lay right now.
125.*Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes.
126.*When was the last time you were drunk?* Several years ago.
127.*How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't.
128.*Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
129.*If yes, when was the last time?* -
130.*When was the last time you went on a date?* Never.
131.*Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father, unfortunately.
132.*Do you cry a lot?* No.
133.*Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
134.*What phrase do you use most when on the phone? * I just hang it up when the ringing annoys me, so I'll say dial tone.
135.*Are you the romantic type?* Yeah, I'm just brimming with love for my brethren.
136.*Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
137.*What do you like most about your body?* My gallbladder. 
138.*What do you like least about your body?* My huge knockers. I'm too small to handle these things.
139.*When did you have your first crush?* 1st grade.
140.*When was the last time you threw up?* A few months ago.
141.*In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
142.*Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No, but sometimes my shirts tend to creep up a little.
143.*What about cleavage?* Ugh, I'm nothing but cleavage. I can't wear any attractive clothes, because they make me look like a tramp, so no.
144.*Is your best friend a virgin?* My best friend is a cat, and he was sort of raped by my dog once, so...... no?
145.*Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No, no.... I'm an angry woman, but I would never actually hurt someone.
146.*Have you ever been ****ed up?* No, no one would dare. My brother made the mistake of punching me once. Once. After he saw what years of martial arts training and ruthless *****iness can do to a person, he has since been rather placid towards me.
147.*What theme does your room have?* Sadomasochism mixed with Warhol prints and film posters. 
148.*What size shoe do you wear?* 7.
149.*What is your screen name on MSN?* DrellaLolz69(.)(.)2008
150.*How are you feeling right now?* Numb in the lower region.
151.*When was the last time you were at a party?* I'm partying right now. I've got my off brand BBQ chips, sweet tunes, and raging hormones, who's ready to rock?
152.*Have you ever given a lap dance?* Oh yeah, tons.
153.*Have you ever received one?* I wish. 
154.*Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Everyone in high school thought I was a lesbian; I don't know if that counts.
155.*What is one of your bad qualities?* Horrible personality, ugly, rude, egocentric, lazy, boring, unintelligent, etc.
156.*What is one of your good qualities?* My huge swinging testicle.
157.*Would you marry for money?* No, I wouldn't marry for free.
158.*What do you drive?* Taurus
159.*Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* --
160.Which one's more lenient? 
161.Which one gives more money?
162.*When was the last time you cried in school?* A few months ago, it was pathetic. I had to leave because I couldn't stop crying in the bathroom. What a pansy.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? * Yes, I love girls.
164.*What kind of music do you like?* Iggy Pop.
165.*Would you ever bungee jump? * Cordless.
166.*What is your worst fear?* Being alive at 30.
167.*Would you ever join the army?* No.
168.*Do you like cows?* No.
169.*If you were to die today, what would you do?* Celebrate
170.*If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't think I'd say anything.
171.*Do you like to party?* I thought you'd never ask.
172.*Hearts or broken hearts? *?
173.*Moons or stars?* ?
174.*Coke or Pepsi?* Either
175.*Favourite scent?* ?
176*.Favourite band? *The Stooges.
177.*Would you ever dye your hair red?* My hair is naturally red.
178.*How many languages can you speak?* 2, only one fluently. Guess which one.
179.*Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* If we were together for many, many years and I cared deeply for the person, then yes. If not, no, they can die.
180.*What time are you finishing this?* I've been completely this in stages for the past several hours, so the answer is many hours since I started.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Drella said:


> I'm bored and have nothing better to do so..... wait, does anyone actually read these? Didn't think so.


Well, I did. Just finished reading the lot. Took a helluva long time too.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey I decided I don't want everyone to know all this about me! Yay!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bloody fuc*ing power supply! :wtf :steam 
I was done up to no. 153 and suddenly I was caught in a power outage. Not that I'm surprised or anything - it's a pretty common thing where I live - but I was almost done with the quiz and it really pis*ed me off!

I'm sorry but I don't have the patience to go through it all over again!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Interesting thread.

1.What time are you starting this? 3:00 AM
2.Name? William.
3.Nicknames? Bill
4.Date of birth? Nov 4th
5.Sex? Male.
6.Height? 6'6.
7.Eye colour? Blue.
8.Where were you born? Detroit.
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19.
10.Pets? Dog - Rocky.
11.Hair colour? Dirty brown?
12.Piercings? 0.
13.Town you live in? Clinton Township.
14.Favourite foods? Pizza.
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Hehe.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Nope.
18.Been in a car accident? Yes.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits.
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday.
21.Favourite restaurant? Any all you can eat buffet.
22.Favourite flower? Indian Paintbrush.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Football.
24.Favourite drink? French vanilla cappuccino.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Mint chocolate chip.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Neither .
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Sonic
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Never failed.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Newegg.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Newegg.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? I'm always bored.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? How tall are you
34.Bedtime? Rare.
35.Favourite TV show? House MD/Scrubs/Sports Center.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Can't remember.
37.Been out of country? Canada count?.
38.Believe in magic? I believe in the power of illusion.
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Gigi D'Agostino - The Riddle.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Yup.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? The entire first 2 years of high school (and do I regret it).
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Nope
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I wish.
45.If so, what is their name? .
46.How long have you been together? .
47.What are you wearing right now? Jeans and a T-shirt.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? .
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Not really.
50.Are you a virgin? .
51.Do you smoke? No.
52.Do you drink? No.
53.Are you ghetto? I'm about as un-ghetto as you can get.
54.Are you a player? No.
55.What are your favourite colours? Black, blue, grey.
56.What is your favourite animal? Dogs
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope.
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Not since puberty.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Phone? What's that?
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yup.
61.Do you get online a lot? I never log off..
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Depends on the situation. I'm normally shy unless I know the people I'm around.
63.Do you shower? Twice a day
64.Do you hate school? I'm glad it's over with.
65.Do you have a social life? A couple friends.
66.How easily do you trust people? No 
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? I suppose so.
68.Would you ever sky dive? It's always been a dream of mine. I'm going to to it one day.
69.Do you like to dance? No
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yup.
71.Do you like to travel? Never had a chance to do so.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? A few times .
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? YES.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? Nasty.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? More milk than anything
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate.
82.Do you have a cell phone? No.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? <-This man (Well worth watching) RIP.
85.Are you a role model? Far from.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Had plenty of opportunities to go that I blew.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Don't care.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None.
89.What do you want pierced? PA ... (kidding).
90.Do you like taking pictures? .
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? Kek.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? No.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes.
99.Have you ever been played? ?.
100.Have you ever played anyone? ?.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Most of the time.
102.How do you vent your anger? >_>.
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No.
105.Do you have a job? Yes.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? No?
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Not sure.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? No.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Gak?
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Petite, long black hair, beautiful pale skin, gorgeous blue eyes
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? @#%$ out? wut?.
114.Are you rude? At times (at least I'm honest )
115.What was the last compliment you received? Handsome 
116.Do you like getting dirty? Depends on the situation
117.Are you flexible? My hands are
118.What is your heritage? Celtic? 
119.What is your lucky number? 13.
120.What does your hair look like right now? Long bangs.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? NEVER!
122.Describe your looks? No clue
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Black 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Sure, why not.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Only if they were older by less than 2 years
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Don't drink
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Until the caller ID shows up.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? -
130.When was the last time you went on a date? 3 years ago .
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother.
132.Do you cry a lot? I haven't cried in years.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Mhmm"
135.Are you the romantic type? Sorta.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? When I was younger and stupid 
137.What do you like most about your body? Tall?
138.What do you like least about your body? Skinny
139.When did you have your first crush? Middle school.
140.When was the last time you threw up? Few years ago.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No .
143.What about cleavage? ;;.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? AFAIK.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Not that I know of?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Not sure
147.What theme does your room have? Messy.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 14.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Sabithpyro (I've had it since I was 12) 
150.How are you feeling right now? Frustrated 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Never been.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Yes (Not professionally).
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Probably.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Awkwardness.
156.What is one of your good qualities? Great sense of humor.
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? Nothing at the moment (Q_Q).
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Neither.
160.Which one's more lenient? Neither.
161.Which one gives more money? Neither.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Never.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No.
164.What kind of music do you like? Everything but country/mainstream hip hop. I love Metal/Techno
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Sure.
166.What is your worst fear? Not living life to it's fullest?
167.Would you ever join the army? Yes.
168.Do you like cows? MOoooOOOooO.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Jump out of an airplane with no shoot and enjoy the rush
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? supercalifragilistic-expialidocious 
171.Do you like to party? Nah.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? .
173.Moons or stars? Moon.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi.
175.Favourite scent? Fresh cookies
176.Favourite band? Tool
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I would look awful with red hair.
178.How many languages can you speak? English.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? ...
180.What time are you finishing this? 3:52 AM.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 20080809 2357
*2.Name?* S-----n
*3.Nicknames?* White Shadow
*4.Date of birth?* 19800617
*5.Sex?* Boy
*6.Height?* 5'8"
*7.Eye colour? * Blue
*8.Where were you born?* MA
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Zero
*10.Pets?* CAt called boo boo bam ba
*11.Hair colour?* Brown, red, and gray
*12.Piercings?* zero
*13.Town you live in?* Bridge over troubled water
*14.Favourite foods?* Meat sticks
*15.Ever been to Africa?* not yet
*16.Been toilet papering? * nO?
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* In my head, yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* Minor yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* neither
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday?
*21.Favourite restaurant?* SAlt water taffy Greg;'s
*22.Favourite flower?* BLue and hite yellow frowns
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Crotch bowling
*24.Favourite drink?* Water unpolluted
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* white
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* no comment
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Hedgemark Utopia
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* ??? Don't know
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Once, with hand signals and SA (excuse)
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Rob?
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Penis Pump Emporium
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Sample grass filings
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Hey, brother, eat the wilshire farm donuts, *****
*34.Bedtime?* 2300 on weekdays
*35.Favourite TV show?* N/A
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Uncle Walter
*37.Been out of country? * Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* not sure
*40.What are you listening to right now?* crikcets
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* don't think so. genius.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* n-a
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* always, many people, always
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * of course no
*45.If so, what is their name?* n-a
*46.How long have you been together?* n-a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* t-shirt and shorts and skin
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * sure, inot getting marriage
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no?
*50.Are you a virgin?* yes
*51.Do you smoke?* ex
*52.Do you drink?* sometimes. ex.
*53.Are you ghetto?* no
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Pgreen
*56.What is your favourite animal?* cat dog 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* yes, but i always forget about it
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* no? yes...maybe?
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* ???
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* no?
*61.Do you get online a lot? * sure
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* outgoing, but trapped in brain
*63.Do you shower? * yea
*64.Do you hate school?* no
*65.Do you have a social life? * no
*66.How easily do you trust people?* no
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* probably
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* no, don't think so
*69.Do you like to dance? * yes, but no
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* no, but yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * no, but almost
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * done
*75.Are you spoiled?* yes. i'm white
*76.Are you a brat?* no, I'm white. Yes
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* no
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* sure
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* yes if i want to
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* the one in the bathroom
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? * no
*84.Who do you look up to?* taller people than myself
*85.Are you a role model?* no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* maybe
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* um...
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* watch
*89.What do you want pierced?* penis, but not
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* sure, if i'm out and have camera in hand
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* no
*92.Do you have a tan?* sort of
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * yes, sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * not that i recall
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* cell phone
*96.Do you have your own pool?* not anymore
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? * older bro
*99.Have you ever been played? * unknown soldier
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* no? maybe
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* yes, as far as yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? * whistle and burp
*103.Have you ever ran away?* yes, not officially
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* yes, a few times
*105.Do you have a job?* yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* none.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* sometimes
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* christ superstar
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* n-a.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* imaginary?
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Latina, and another little white girl from the suburbs with a cute butt
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* ****
*114.Are you rude?* sometimes, i'm mean
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* i'm super efficient
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* sure
*117.Are you flexible?* ouch, in sometiimes things
*118.What is your heritage? * english irish lithuanian
*119.What is your lucky number? * ----
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* unkempt
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* yes. no one support me
*122.Describe your looks?* super awesome spectacular
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* white
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* okay
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* okay
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* 2002
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* at home, i run far away
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* yes, alone
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * 90s
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* 1998
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* dad
*132.Do you cry a lot?* no
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* no
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* stop ****ing calling me
*135.Are you the romantic type?* no
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* um, sure
*137.What do you like most about your body?* butt and biceps
*138.What do you like least about your body?* saggy balls. jk.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* elementary school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* yeasr ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* no
*143.What about cleavage?* sure, i want some man boobs
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* no
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* no?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* no? yes.
*147.What theme does your room have?* room to be in with roof
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* n-a
*150.How are you feeling right now?* testy
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* um...Feb
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* yes
*153.Have you ever received one?* no
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* none. okay, many. end./
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* integrity. super speed.
*157.Would you marry for money?* no
*158.What do you drive?* car
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* both. they're not yet divorced
*160.Which one's more lenient?* dad
*161.Which one gives more money? * dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* um...high school
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* possibly
*164.What kind of music do you like?* all
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* no
*166.What is your worst fear?* eternity
*167.Would you ever join the army?* pacifist, but who the **** knows
*168.Do you like cows?* sure
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* sigh and yawn
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* don't **** it up
*171.Do you like to party?* no
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* blleding hearst
*173.Moons or stars?* moon is closer
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke
*175.Favourite scent?* gasoline
*176.Favourite band?* Fugazi I'd have to honestly say
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* sure
*178.How many languages can you speak?* none fluently
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* sure
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 0025 20080810

28 minutes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kyaa! said:


> I was logged out when I hit submit! :cry :cry :cry


awwwwwww......sadness



UltraShy said:


> *157.Would you marry for money?* Depends how much.


awwww.....so sweet



Slim Shady said:


> Bloody fuc*ing power supply! :wtf :steam
> I was done up to no. 153 and suddenly I was caught in a power outage.


Haha!!



Drella said:


> *28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Hardwood.


Kinky.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1.What time are you starting this? 3:48pm
2.Name? Elyse
3.Nicknames? Elly, Lyse, Smiley, Elyseiepoo (uhm, long time ago)
4.Date of birth? June 12th
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5'2
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Halifax, NS
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 18, but we never bother with candles..
10.Pets? Dwarf hamster named Buddy
11.Hair colour? Brown
12.Piercings? Do ears count as one or two?
13.Town you live in? Dartmouth. Best name ever I know.
14.Favourite foods? I'm only on #14, you think I have time for this?
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? No
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? They're all the same
21.Favourite restaurant? I don't go to restaurants
22.Favourite flower? Lupins?
23.Favourite sport to watch? Hockey, but I dislike sports
24.Favourite drink? Iced Cappuccinos
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? They don't sell it anymore and I don't remember the name =(
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Tim Hortons
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? What carpet?
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Have yet to take it
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Netlog, telling me I had successfully deleted the account I hadn't visited in 19 months.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I don't have a credit card 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on here, journal, watch movies..
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Mistake my name for Elsie and get an *** whooping.
34.Bedtime? Whenever
35.Favourite TV show? Family Guy
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Out..went..dinner.._with?_ *brain explodes*
37.Been out of country? No
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Couldn't care less
40.What are you listening to right now? Birds outsdie of my window
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Failed a class, but not a grade
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? I failed Math _class_
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Maybe
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Maybe
45.If so, what is their name? ...
46.How long have you been together? ...
47.What are you wearing right now? Jean capris and a tank top
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Not really
50.Are you a virgin? Yes
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? Sometimes
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Red & blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Dogs I guess 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My sister?
60.Have you ever been slapped? Probably
61.Do you get online a lot? Too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, unless I'm loaded...which has sadly never happened.
63.Do you shower? You bet
64.Do you hate school? With a burning passion
65.Do you have a social life? No
66.How easily do you trust people? I have huge trust issues
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Probably
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes
69.Do you like to dance? I like to make a complete idiot out of myself, yes
70.Have you ever been out of state?...
71.Do you like to travel? Yes, even though that hasn't happened yet.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately
75.Are you spoiled? No
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had
80.Do you drink a lot of water? No
81.What toothpaste do you use? Whatever my parents buy
82.Do you have a cell phone? No
83.Do you have a curfew? A computer one, yes
84.Who do you look up to? Myself?
85.Are you a role model? lol
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? I've never been anywhere
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I wear what looks nice and fits, don't care much for brand names
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, watch
89.What do you want pierced? Ears again maybe
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No
92.Do you have a tan? I'm trying!
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Very much so
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Not that I can recall
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
99.Have you ever been played? Define 'played'
100.Have you ever played anyone? ^
101.Do you get along with your parents? Not really
102.How do you vent your anger? crying, ranting
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Yes, **** you, you know who you are
105.Do you have a job? Trying!
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? When I'm angry
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Not sure yet
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing, yet
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A person. wtf kind of question is that?
112.What does your most recent crush look like? see above
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *****ed out? Uhhh no
114.Are you rude? If I don't like someone, yes
115.What was the last compliment you received? Someone likes my smile
116.Do you like getting dirty? No
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage? Scottish/French
119.What is your lucky number? don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? Straigthened, side part
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Probably not
122.Describe your looks? ...
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? The colour it is right now
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Probably not
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I've never been drunk
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I wait till the third. Answering machine takes it on the 4th.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? ...
130.When was the last time you went on a date? January?
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Neither, really
132.Do you cry a lot? Yes
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? You could say that
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Hold on I have to turn my phone up"
135.Are you the romantic type? Maybe
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? lol no
137.What do you like most about your body? I'm thin
138.What do you like least about your body? Everything except the above
139.When did you have your first crush? grade 3
140.When was the last time you threw up? grade 4 (i'm on a rolllll!)
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No one wants to see that
143.What about cleavage? Yes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? haha yes
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? I call it "Clean Me"
148.What size shoe do you wear? 5 1/2 - 6
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Elyse
150.How are you feeling right now? Hungry and annoyed that I chose to do this, go figure 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? I don't go to parties
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes =( ****ing asshats.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Jealousy for sure
156.What is one of your good qualities? Honesty
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? I don't
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Neither
160.Which one's more lenient? Mom
161.Which one gives more money? Neither
162.When was the last time you cried in school? ...
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Probably not
164.What kind of music do you like? Whatever sounds good
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Can't see it happening, no
166.What is your worst fear? life
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? Sure
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Rob a liquor store?
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? No idea
171.Do you like to party? Party, what's that?
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? Vanilla 
176.Favourite band? Don't have one
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? For a short, horrific period of time
178.How many languages can you speak? one
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Probably
180.What time are you finishing this? 4:19. woo.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

1.What time are you starting this? 3:52pm EST
2.Name? Lucas
3.Nicknames? Luke
4.Date of birth? April 3 1984
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5’9
7.Eye colour? Blue
8.Where were you born? In a hospital
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 24
10.Pets? Yes, a dog.
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? No
13.Town you live in? Personal.
14.Favourite foods? Chicken fajita's, spicy chicken from Wendy's, plain chicken...I love chicken.
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? Yes
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? Most of the time I don't even know what day it is.
21.Favourite restaurant? Wendy's
22.Favourite flower? Marijuana
23.Favourite sport to watch? Hockey, unless there is a Boston Red Sox game on, then it's baseball
24.Favourite drink? Diet Coke(ice cold)
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? I like pretty much everything but I'll say...mint chocolate chip.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney, because of Hannah Montana. Mmmmm. Yes, I'm a pervert, so what?
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Wendy's
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Grey
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Haven't taken it but I passed my learners permit test on the first try.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? S.A.S.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? If I didn't have to pay it back, I'd go with American Eagle.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? I live. My whole life is bored.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? What is new with you? Ugh.
34.Bedtime? When my head hits the pillow.
35.Favourite TV show? Prison Break
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Don't remember.
37.Been out of country? Yes.
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Meh.
40.What are you listening to right now? The humming of my A/C.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Failed many classes but no grades. And only failed cause I missed too many classes.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Kindergarten.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Mhmmm.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I wish...
45.If so, what is their name? I can't say
46.How long have you been together? 0 days.
47.What are you wearing right now? Socks, really baggy jeans that I bought when I was really into hip hop, and a yellow/green stripped polo shirt from Old Navy.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Mhmmm
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No, just my guidance counsellor.
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? Just weed, not cigarettes
52.Do you drink? Only when I'm forced or very depressed
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Green and Blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Dogs, by far 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Yes
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My mommy
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes and choked too.
61.Do you get online a lot? A better question would be do I go offline a lot.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? What do you think? Very shy.
63.Do you shower? Mhmmm.
64.Do you hate school? I hate school but I love learning
65.Do you have a social life? No
66.How easily do you trust people? Pretty easily, actually.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yes, one that will go with me to my grave
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes
69.Do you like to dance? I can't dance but I have learned how to C-Walk. I'm embarrassed to admit that.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Out of province, yes. Twice to USA and a few times to Quebec.
71.Do you like to travel? Love it
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Yes
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yeah, I do.
75.Are you spoiled? I am
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? Sure
80.Do you drink a lot of water? No
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate with tartar control. I still got tartar, but that sh*t is under control.
82.Do you have a cell phone? No
83.Do you have a curfew? No, I think this survey was meant for teenagers
84.Who do you look up to? Phil Ivey, Zach Greinke, Ricky Williams
85.Are you a role model? Of what not to do with your life, yes
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? I went to Busch Gardens in Florida, thats it.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Old Navy
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? No
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No
92.Do you have a tan? I'm so white, if Casper saw me, he'd scream DAMNNNNN YOU'RE WHITE
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No I'm pretty easy going. If I do get annoyed, I don't show it
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes, want my number?
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
99.Have you ever been played? Yes
100.Have you ever played anyone? Yes, just online though.
101.Do you get along with your parents? They are my bestfriends probably
102.How do you vent your anger? I get quiet and contemplate suicide
103.Have you ever ran away? Yes
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? 2
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I want Team Canada's hockey logo on my back between my shoulder blades and a Boston Red Sox logo over my heart
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I have a tattoo of fat and it covers my entire body
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? I haven't seen her in a long time but I'm sure she looks fine.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? She looks like the girl I want to wake up next to for the next 60 years
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? Whatever that means
114.Are you rude? No
115.What was the last compliment you received? I can't remember word for word
116.Do you like getting dirty? Is that a sexual question? If so, yeah. :yes 
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage? Scottish/French
119.What is your lucky number? 8
120.What does your hair look like right now? Short
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No, I love chicken
122.Describe your looks? 5'10, black hair, blue eyes, fat face, big head, slightly overweight.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Brown?
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Mhmm
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Mhmm
126.When was the last time you were drunk? 3 days ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I wait till the name and number shows up on the display
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? ...
130.When was the last time you went on a date? April 2005
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Both
132.Do you cry a lot? No
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Really?"
135.Are you the romantic type? I am
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Yes
137.What do you like most about your body? I like how I can still look straight down and see my feet and my..well..you know.
138.What do you like least about your body? I'm about 35 pounds overweight
139.When did you have your first crush? grade 1
140.When was the last time you threw up? New Years eve
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? I prefer long, straight hair, the colour doesn't matter
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Not yet, I still kinda give a f**k
143.What about cleavage? Lol, no
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Yes
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Not since grade school
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Yes
147.What theme does your room have? This question makes my brain hurt
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Lucas
150.How are you feeling right now? Hungry, tired, lonely
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Long time ago
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? Yes
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Not really. No one cares about what I do
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Low self-esteem
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyalty
157.Would you marry for money? If I didn't already have feelings for someone else, yes
158.What do you drive? My legs
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Both
160.Which one’s more lenient? Both
161.Which one gives more money? Mom, but I always pay her back. Dad doesn't ask for money back but I try to
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Grade 1 when I fractured my wrist
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Late 90's grunge, late 90's rap.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yeah
166.What is your worst fear? A crowded room with everyone looking at me
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? Sure
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Smile
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Finally
171.Do you like to party? No
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Diet Coke
175.Favourite scent? Weed 
176.Favourite band? Nirvana
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No
178.How many languages can you speak? One
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 4:24pm EST


...I need a life.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

bored

*1.What time are you starting this?* 10:08
*2.Name?* Angelica
*3.Nicknames?* Angie/Ange (by my mom only, annoying as ****), "Angie-poo" (by two of my friends...no comment....), also my best friend calls me by my last name sometimes
*4.Date of birth?* September 27th, 1991
*5.Sex?* Female (sort of)
*6.Height?* 5'3" or so...I don't rly remember but it's around there.
*7.Eye colour? * Hazel.
*8.Where were you born?* Long Island.
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I don't remember if I had a birthday cake for my 16th or not. If so, 17 I guess 
*10.Pets?* Two cats, Sylvia and Claudia (also known as Squishy and Mookie, don't ask)
*11.Hair colour?* Brown. I really want to dye it trashy blonde for the hell of it but I know I'll regret it.
*12.Piercings?* I wish.
*13.Town you live in?* very eastern Queens.
*14.Favourite foods?* Protein bars (I'm so ****ing addicted to those, I need one every morning before work even though they're like $1.75 apiece), granola cereal
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? * You mean toilet papering trees and houses and such? No, not yet. :b 
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* I'm a teenager.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Minor school bus accident when I was 5 or 6.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Eew.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Any day I don't have to work!
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Gourmet Garage, which isn't a restaurant but whatever.
*22.Favourite flower?* Laburnum.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* OLYMPIC RACEWALK! :clap 
*24.Favourite drink?* Tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* idk, I'm kind of off ice cream at the moment. I guess I'll say vanilla, since vanilla ice cream can be awesome if it's really high-quality.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* ACK ACK ACK
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?*  Are you trying to kill me?
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Blue. Everything in my house is blue.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I have failed to take my driver's test.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Freecycle lol (trying to get rid of stuff I don't use anymore). My last IM was from my best friend though.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* O.O I can't do that, it's technically my mom's credit card...prolly the iTunes store lol.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Go on the internets. Why else do you think I'm here?
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Have you written any college essays yet?"
*34.Bedtime?* However late I can get away with.
*35.Favourite TV show?* PBS Frontline! And I must say I do enjoy Jerry Springer every now and then. :lol 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Well, I went out to lunch with a male friend on Saturday. Dinner...I don't remember, that must have been a while ago!
*37.Been out of country? * To Canada. :no 
*38.Believe in magic?* If it can be scientifically proven to exist.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* What?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Heroin -- Head Cold ("Are we really as sick as we say we are? / Or would we like just to take another day off?")
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No, no yet.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Life.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes....
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * :rain 
*45.If so, what is their name?* :rain 
*46.How long have you been together?* :rain 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans and random T-shirt (my staple attire). And black wristbands and crap because I'm EMO!
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Sure, let's have an orgy.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No comment.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* No, but I probably will eventually.
*52.Do you drink?* No.
*53.Are you ghetto?* YEAH OMG CAN'T YOU SEE HOW MAD GHETTO I AM??
*54.Are you a player?* YEAH THAT TOO!!
*55.What are your favourite colours?* The good ones....
*56.What is your favourite animal?* _Drosophila melanogaster._
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Probably.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Probably.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My mom lol. I hate talking to ppl on the phone because then my mom can overhear/criticize everything I say, so I IM instead for everything else if possible.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* By my mom, when I was little....
*61.Do you get online a lot? * I'm a teenager.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* I DON'T KNOW MAN I'M ON THIS FORUM WHAT DO YOU THINK
*63.Do you shower? * :stu 
*64.Do you hate school?* I hate some things about it.
*65.Do you have a social life? * Somewhat.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* It depends on whether my serotonin receptors are working or not.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* haha yes.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Sure.
*69.Do you like to dance? * If it involves a circle pit.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes...in fact I was out of state just today. Man Connecticut is a wasteland!
*71.Do you like to travel?* Not really, since I usually get depressed on the way there/back.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * YES.
*75.Are you spoiled?* I hope not!
*76.Are you a brat?* Yeah probably.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No, just rejected.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* I think I did once, off my brother's secondhand weed smoke while studying for my ninth grade math final. :lol 
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Yes omg nostalgia.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not rly. I tend to drink tea and pretend it's water.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Whatever my mom buys, which is whatever's on sale.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? * No, but I'm not allowed out after dark. Teh Moms is mad paranoid.
*84.Who do you look up to?* FDR and Frederick Banting.
*85.Are you a role model?* I sure hope not!
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags :banana (on a class trip for Physics)
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Probably Old Navy lol.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* A black leather wristband, another black wristband, a really old-school looking watch, and a necklace that's like a gold donut-shaped thing with a jade teardrop-shaped thing on a leather chain.
*89.What do you want pierced?* idk yet.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes. I take EMO pictures in sepia/black and white.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No, I usually come out looking awful in some way.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Kind of....
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Again, depends on the serotonin receptors.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * idk probably?
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* yeah right....
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Neither, I just like to walk around outside naked.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yeah, I have an older brother lol.
*99.Have you ever been played? * Excuse me?
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Not that I know of....
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* :lol 
*102.How do you vent your anger? * listen to hardcore punk and set things on fire! :banana 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* I guess, but I kind of failed at it, obviously.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No but I prolly should have been.
*105.Do you have a job?* Yeah, I work in a lab but I don't get paid. Good times.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No, I'm undateable remember?
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Huh?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* This really pretty thing with a snake in it that my friend drew.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing yet.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Invisible!
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Female lol.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Are you okay? Need some help?
*114.Are you rude?* NO OF COURSE NOT YOU ****ER.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* "I am humbled by some of the students at Yale...and by Angelica too." -- my dad (I patted him on the head in response)
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No. Have you ever tried doing horticultural work in the rain? Not fun.
*117.Are you flexible?* In the figurative sense, yes. Literally, not so much.
*118.What is your heritage? * White trash.
*119.What is your lucky number? * 98.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Prolly looks like crap.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No, it doesn't make any sense to me. Plants have feelings too!
*122.Describe your looks?* I look like a dude.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Trashy blonde, as I said before. I should actually do that sometime soon.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Depends on how much younger.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Depends on how much older.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Until I reach it?
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No. Most bodies of water are full of parasites and all sorts of nasty crap.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * Seriously, there's like this fish in the Amazon, and if you pee in the water it goes after you, and they have to do surgery to get it out. You shouldn't be taking that sort of risk.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* When hell froze over.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I hope I look like neither.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yeah because I'm depressed and EMO!
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Yeah probably.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "hello/goodbye"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No, but I almost got shot by one.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes, which some sketchy guy in front of the Armory complimented me on once.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My somewhat excessive amount of body hair (ugh I hate being Italian).
*139.When did you have your first crush?* I think when I was four. I guess the first serious one when I was in eighth grade.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* December 23, 2004.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Lately I've been preferring blondes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Ew no. Who the hell wants to see all my abdominal fat?
*143.What about cleavage?* Sometimes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* haha sort of....
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Partially.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Yeah I think so, can't remember.
*147.What theme does your room have?* "You're only living here for one more year, then you get to go live in a college dorm."
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use MSN.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Completely neutral.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Long enough ago that I've suppressed the memory by now.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* EW NO I HATE THAT IT LOOKS LIKE DOGS ****ING
*153.Have you ever received one?* See above.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * haha yes...morons I go to school with.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Hating everyone.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loving everyone!
*157.Would you marry for money?* Of course not I would rather die than be rich.
*158.What do you drive?* Nothing yet. I want to get a really beat-up old van though, like the Indian Summer 1994 tour van, with like graffiti all over it and stuff.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither, my dad doesn't live with us and my mom can't wait to get rid of me.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My dad.
*161.Which one gives more money? * My mom.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Probably one of the last days of school.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Of course.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Good music.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yeah probably.
*166.What is your worst fear?* College....
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No, war seems pretty pointless to me.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes. How could you not like cows? Sicko.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Um, die?
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* "q."
*171.Do you like to party?* Ugh no.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts charred and crumbled into little tiny pieces.
*173.Moons or stars?* We make our peace with the stars but we all inherit the mooooon.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke.
*175.Favourite scent?* The smell of rain and trees.
*176.Favourite band?* Either Moss Icon or Antioch Arrow, I can never decide which one I love more.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Ack no.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English and I guess Spanish if I were stuck in a Spanish-speaking country and someone was trying to kill me.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Once I find someone to be in love with, yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *11:05. Damn I have no life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was going to post, but decided against it. That was a wasted 45 minutes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:afr


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1.What time are you starting this? 2:53 A.M
2.Name? xx 
3.Nicknames? Beber, xxey 
4.Date of birth? 16th Jan of 86
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’2
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? I was born in the USA (heheh) 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 21
10.Pets? None
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? Zero
13.Town you live in? In the current town I'm living in
14.Favourite foods? pizza, french fries, fast food
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? Nope, unless you count the toilet paper for runny nose
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Somewhat..
18.Been in a car accident? Nope
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? don't know
22.Favourite flower? lily
23.Favourite sport to watch? don't know
24.Favourite drink? Mountain dew
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Oreo cookie
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McDonald's
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? White
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Twice 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? An automated e-mail service
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I don't own a credit card
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Listen to music, play games
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "You suck" and various forms of it.
34.Bedtime? Whenever
35.Favourite TV show? none
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My brother
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? Yes
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? NOthing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yes
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name? xx
46.How long have you been together?
47.What are you wearing right now? A pink t-shirt and shorts
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Probably not
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yes, but it was more out of respect than puppy love
50.Are you a virgin? Yes, I'm queen of the virgin islands
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? No 
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Pink and purple
56.What is your favourite animal? Cuttlefish 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Several, one on my back and one on face
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My bff
60.Have you ever been slapped? Nope
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes, too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? Sometimes
64.Do you hate school? Not really, but hate homework
65.Do you have a social life? Not really
66.How easily do you trust people? xxx
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah, tons
68.Would you ever sky dive? No, not really 
69.Do you like to dance? Most of the time.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yeah, someday
75.Are you spoiled? No
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? Meh, don't think so
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Not as often as I should
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? Nope
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? Parent, siblings, sometimes famous people
85.Are you a role model? Nay
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Nope
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Don't really know
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89.What do you want pierced? Ears maybe?
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yeah, sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Usually, but it never turns out that great
92.Do you have a tan? I wish I had one.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No, never
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Nay
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes, three older
99.Have you ever been played? Played?
100.Have you ever played anyone? Nope
101.Do you get along with your parents? Most of the time
102.How do you vent your anger? By not venting it
103.Have you ever ran away? No, but I've wanted to once or twice
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No, I fired them lol 
105.Do you have a job? Okay... no, I don't
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes, too much
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Nay
108.Do you run your mouth? Not really
109.What do you want a tattoo of? xx
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? xx
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Really tall.
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? Um.. define ****.
114.Are you rude? Maybe, I'm not sure
115.What was the last compliment you received? xx
116.Do you like getting dirty? Not really
117.Are you flexible? Not in the least bit
118.What is your heritage? asian
119.What is your lucky number? 7
120.What does your hair look like right now? Messy
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I could, but it's too complicated for me
122.Describe your looks? short and squat
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Reddish
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes, in fact I do like someone younger, but he isn't aware I exist nor would I necessary want to pursue anything with him
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Sure
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Wow. A week and a half ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 3 rings
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? xx
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Not sure
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Both
132.Do you cry a lot? I try not to
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Um... sometimes
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? okay, uh huh, okay
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? dunno
138.What do you like least about your body? A lot of things
139.When did you have your first crush? In third grade, I think
140.When was the last time you threw up? A month ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes but any hair color is fine
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Nay
143.What about cleavage? I have none lol 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? I don't think so
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No, don't think so
147.What theme does your room have? Doesn't have any theme
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7 and a half 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? er.. [email protected]
150.How are you feeling right now? Fairly exhausted 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? About a week and half ago, but before that months of no partying whatsoever. I still kind of regret going to that party and not really talking to anyone there. :/
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? Actually yes, by my weird and crazy girl cousins who were giving lap dances to people on a dare
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? No
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Pessimism 
156.What is one of your good qualities? X-ray vision 
157.Would you marry for money? Nope
158.What do you drive? A Saturn
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Mom's child
160.Which one’s more lenient? My mom
161.Which one gives more money? Neither 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Don't know, maybe last year
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Don't think I would.
164.What kind of music do you like? Oldies, jazz, rock, classical
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No, way too scary
166.What is your worst fear? Living an unhappy life (well, that one came true)
167.Would you ever join the army? Yes
168.Do you like cows? Um... 
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Talk to loved ones, enjoy my last day
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Um... "a good time was had by all" well, I dunno about that one.
171.Do you like to party? Sometimes
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
175.Favourite scent? The afterscent of a scented lotion
176.Favourite band? Led Zeppelin
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Sure, I'd go for it 
178.How many languages can you speak? English and some French
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Um.. I don't know.
180.What time are you finishing this? 3:28 A.M


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 3:56 AM
*2.Name?* Brandon
*3.Nicknames?* Don't have one =/
*4.Date of birth?* December 26th
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 188cm
*7.Eye colour?* Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Alberta
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I didn't have one but if I did there would have been twenty.
*10.Pets?* No
*11.Hair colour?* Brown-Dark Brown
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Valemount, BC
*14.Favourite foods?* I don't really have any... 
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering?* Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes, we hit a moose.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Neither
*20.Favourite day of the week?* I don't have one.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* Lilies or tulips.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* I'm generally not a fan of sports.
*24.Favourite drink?* Earl Grey Tea.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* I don't know.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Tim Hortons I supppose.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Bright red.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Ebay probably.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* No idea... 12th Fret or Boutique Tone probably.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* Knit
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Why don't you talk?"
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever... but it tends to be very late.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Depends on what genre I feel like, right now I will say Firefly.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* No idea.
*37.Been out of country?* I will soon.
*38.Believe in magic?* I wish I did.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Shotgun Jimmie - Duet
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* n/a
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Not at the moment.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No.
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a
*46.How long have you been together?* n/a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Black t-shirt, black jeans, black belt and black socks... I think that I should diversify a little.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* Possibly
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* No.
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, orange and blue.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* I don't think I have one.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* I get maybe one call every three months so I don't know.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No.
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower?* At least once a day.
*64.Do you hate school?* I love to learn.
*65.Do you have a social life?* Not so much.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Easier than most.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I don't think so.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* In a heartbeat.
*69.Do you like to dance?* No.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Very much.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Desperately.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Around 4L per day.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Really doesn't matter to me.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No.
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* I am not sure... Rick White maybe.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't care about brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* I don't know.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Very much.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Not at all.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I don't get outside much during the day but when I do I burn and then go back to white.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily?* No.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings?* One brother.
*99.Have you ever been played?* No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Reasonably well.
*102.How do you vent your anger?* I don't really get angry but on the rare occasion that I do I just listen to a little music or go for a walk.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No.
*105.Do you have a job?* Not at the moment.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Not a lot but I do once in a while.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I would love to get some rockabilly style tattoos and maybe some small birds.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None at the moment.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have any.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Don't have one.
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* ?
*114.Are you rude?* I tend to be almost too polite.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* ... I can't remember.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* I don't mind it.
*117.Are you flexible?* Slightly.
*118.What is your heritage?* Norwegian, Irish, English and Métis
*119.What is your lucky number?* I don't really have one.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* I think it's sort of a 90s hairstyle.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Sure I could.
*122.Describe your looks?* I think that I'd say unattractive 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I really don't care... whatever I grabbed first I suppose.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Possibly
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Sure but I doubt I will find anyone =P
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I check the Caller ID and if I do pick up it's 3-4 rings.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* n/a
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never have.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Neither really.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Never.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I tend to be brief on the phone so... I don't know.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My height.. not too short and not too tall.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything else.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Around thirteen.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* I can't remember.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Hair colour really doesn't matter to me.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* No.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* There is no theme... wood paneled walls, thick red shag carpet.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11-12
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Brandon.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Listless.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A little over a year ago I think.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Not as far as I know.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* No confidence.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Listening skills.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* Turns out the car my parents gave me a couple of years ago was still in their name so they sold it.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Neither.
*161.Which one gives more money?* Neither.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* French class in grade ten... I was giving a presentation and had a panic attack.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Who knows. Don't think so but never say never.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* I like music in pretty much every genre.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes.
*166.What is your worst fear?* I don't really have any fears.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't mind them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Accept it.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I would probably draw a blank and say nothing.
*171.Do you like to party?* I don't mind it but I am too quiet and anxious.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke.
*175.Favourite scent?* The smell at night before or after a good rain.
*176.Favourite band?* Right now I will have to go with Eric's Trip.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* I don't see the point in dying my hair.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English, French and a little Portuguese.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 4:25


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 01:23
*2.Name?* Jamie
*3.Nicknames?* cookie, captain cook, cookie monster, jesus christ
*4.Date of birth?* Xmas day
*5.Sex?* I wish...wait....I mean, male  
*6.Height?* 5'10, thereabouts
*7.Eye colour? * Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Canberra
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* No candles, just a nice mud cake
*10.Pets?* 3 dogs
*11.Hair colour?* Dark blonde
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Queanbeyan
*14.Favourite foods?* Salmon
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? * ????
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* Not a serious one
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* ummm
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday, end of work, start of footy
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't go to restaurants...
*22.Favourite flower?* lol
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Footy (rugby league) and cricket
*24.Favourite drink?* Jack Daniel's :drunk and milk, not at the same time of course
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Pretty much any, covered in caramel topping
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Meh
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* I eat takeaway food at work, does that count?
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Cream
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Got it first time
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Dana
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Don't have a credit card
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Drink, listen to music, browse forums...
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "You have to be careful of the quiet ones" new guy at work said exactly that, stupid ignorant people
*34.Bedtime?* Usually late
*35.Favourite TV show?* Simpsons, docos
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Sofie
*37.Been out of country? * Not yet
*38.Believe in magic?* Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy?* pffft...
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Combichrist - 'This **** Will **** You Up'
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ...
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* Unfortunately no
*45.If so, what is their name?* ...
*46.How long have you been together?* ...
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Work clothes, too lazy to change and it's the weekend
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Too late
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* My P.E. teacher was pretty hot
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke?* Yes
*52.Do you drink?* Yep
*53.Are you ghetto?* lol nope
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, silver, orange
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Great White Shark
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* ???
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* ???
*61.Do you get online a lot? * Way too much
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* If I was outgoing I wouldn't be here
*63.Do you shower? * What sort of question is that, of course I shower!
*64.Do you hate school?* I did for the most part
*65.Do you have a social life? * Explain social life...
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I don't trust anyone
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Hell ****ing yeah! When I get my tax check, it's the first thing I'm doing
*69.Do you like to dance? * I don't dance
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Oneday
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* What the hell is Snapple???
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* No
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes, not that anyone calls me though
*83.Do you have a curfew? * No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Darren Lockyer (rugby league god!)
*85.Are you a role model?* haha...no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Band T-shirts
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earring and nose ring
*89.What do you want pierced?* Industrial http://z.about.com/d/tattoo/1/0/s/i/1/ear4.jpg
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Hell no!
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * yes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * Not that I can remember
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* ...
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? * ???
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* ???
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yeah
*102.How do you vent your anger? * Listening to music
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* A couple
*108.Do you run your mouth?* ???
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* The Great White and Grim Reaper
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None yet
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Blonde hair, blue eyes, curvy...
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Don't have a current crush
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* umm, no?
*114.Are you rude?* I may appear rude, but I don't mean to be...
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* ???
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Of course
*117.Are you flexible?* lol no
*118.What is your heritage? * Aussie...Ancestors were convicts from England
*119.What is your lucky number? * 13 and 26
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Kinda long...
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Hell no, I love my meat!
*122.Describe your looks?* :lol 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black with red tips (spiked)
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Got pretty ****ed up last Saturday night
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Who counts?
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * ...
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* It's been too long
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Neither, really.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No, only when the Broncos win a premiership
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* lol, no
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* If only people called me...
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Don't know, girls avoid me :rain 
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Nothing
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Primary school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* About a month
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Blondes, Redheads too :banana 
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* I'm a guy, so, no
*143.What about cleavage?* umm, no
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have a best friend
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Depends what you mean by ****ed up 
*147.What theme does your room have?* None...how exciting
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10/11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* in_solitary_ruin
*150.How are you feeling right now?* half pissed and pretty good
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* few weeks ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Maybe?
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy. Paranoia.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty, understanding
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* A $1000 car that hasn't broken down yet
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mum
*161.Which one gives more money? * ...
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* When I was at school, many years ago, now I feel old lol...
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* NO
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Heavy Metal, Alternative
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Hell yeah!
*166.What is your worst fear?* People, rejection
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Maybe
*168.Do you like cows?* lol
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Go skydiving
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Not sure, depends who it was
*171.Do you like to party?* Hell yeah! then feel sorry the next day
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What???
*173.Moons or stars?* Both?
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither
*175.Favourite scent?* petrol, freshly laid tar, bakeries
*176.Favourite band?* Therion, My Dying Bride, Cog, Amon Amarth, Iron Maiden, Magic Dirt
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Only English
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 02:45


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

1.What time are you starting this? 18:57
2.Name? Patrick. 
3.Nicknames? PC, sons33d, s33dasac. 
4.Date of birth? 12th of March.
5.Sex? male.
6.Height? 5'8. 
7.Eye colour? Brown.
8.Where were you born? Bx borough. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? don't know
10.Pets? none
11.Hair colour? black
12.Piercings? 2 each ear.
13.Town you live in? queens.
14.Favourite foods? broccoli
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? no.
18.Been in a car accident? yeah
19.Croutons or bacon bits? neither
20.Favourite day of the week? Thursday.
21.Favourite restaurant? don't have one
22.Favourite flower? hyacinths.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Football
24.Favourite drink? Vitamin Water - defense
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? French Vanilla b4 i could not handle lactose.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? warner bros. i guess
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? don't really have one.
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? no carpet.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? passed first go. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? craigslist i think.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Macy's or Foot Action. Get some nice suits or popping athletic wear. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? try to sleep or listen to radio.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? what's wrong with you instead of just making a joke.
34.Bedtime? around 2300.
35.Favourite TV show? i don't have regular TV but my favorite dvd is Weeds at the moment.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? my sister, how sad. :rain 
37.Been out of country? Haiti, Mexico, Italy.
38.Believe in magic? nope.
39.Ford or Chevy? how about BMW?
40.What are you listening to right now? mos def/dj honda - travelin' man.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? no.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Math.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? have one with my COO, kinda resembles rhianna. that died though.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? i'm dolo
45.If so, what is their name? n/a 
46.How long have you been together? n/a
47.What are you wearing right now? polo and jeans.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? no qualms
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? 5th and 9th grade teachers.
50.Are you a virgin? No.
51.Do you smoke? Nope.
52.Do you drink? Yeah.
53.Are you ghetto? sometimes i could get that way.
54.Are you a player? Nope.
55.What are your favourite colours? blue.
56.What is your favourite animal? iguana 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? dont think so
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? when i was little.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? n/a
60.Have you ever been slapped? no.
61.Do you get online a lot? only at work, rarely any other time.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? i lean toward shy, depending on whose with me.
63.Do you shower? Sure do.
64.Do you hate school? use to. but i need to go back.
65.Do you have a social life? not really.
66.How easily do you trust people? i only trust myself. thats why its been difficult connecting with others outside of whatever function brought us together.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? probably
68.Would you ever sky dive? depends on the price.....yeah i'd do it.
69.Do you like to dance? i probably would if i was good at it and not so self-conscious.
70.Have you ever been out of state? yeah.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? almost. supposedly.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? yeah... came in with a baldie
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? been gone
75.Are you spoiled? i don't think so.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? yeah
79.Do you like Snapple? probably not anymore.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Not enough. end up drinking vitamin water.
81.What toothpaste do you use? colgate.
82.Do you have a cell phone? yeah.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? No one really.
85.Are you a role model? idk.....probably too flawed.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? 6 flags. Kingda Ki.......
87.What name brand do you wear the most? probably nike.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? don't really wear jewelry often...
89.What do you want pierced? nothing else
90.Do you like taking pictures? if i had a camera.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? i will but i look like a geek.
92.Do you have a tan? natural melanin
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nah.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? a cell.
96.Do you have your own pool? no.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxer briefs.
98.Do you have any siblings? half sister
99.Have you ever been played? story of my existence.
100.Have you ever played anyone? don't think so.
101.Do you get along with your parents? no.
102.How do you vent your anger? write in my book or look for **** to break. 
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? yeah 
105.Do you have a job? yeah.
106.Do you daydream a lot? not really anymore.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? i'd be considered a selective mute.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Landscape of a battlefield with a hand holding the combatants and above the battle is clouds and an open eye with a tear falling.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Broken cross with "One Love" as the banner and eternity symbol underneath and a japanese symbol of poem.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? chumby, italian, kind of geeky i guess.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? read #43.
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? what?
114.Are you rude? sometimes.
115.What was the last compliment you received? i was called slim.
116.Do you like getting dirty? i don't mind.
117.Are you flexible? no.
118.What is your heritage? Haitian
119.What is your lucky number? don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? light caesar
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? strictly no
122.Describe your looks? brown skin.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? dark red.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? the most likely scenario.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? I've been trying. definitely.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? wow. don't know.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? n/a
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? its been a minute.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother.
132.Do you cry a lot? no
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? no.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? sup.
135.Are you the romantic type? think so.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? indirectly yes.
137.What do you like most about your body? not i am not a wisp of a man.
138.What do you like least about your body? i'm still bigger than i want to be.
139.When did you have your first crush? 1st grade or kindergarten.
140.When was the last time you threw up? couple of weeks ago. i purged myself so my stomach was killing me.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? nah...don't think women want to see my flabby stomach and happy trail.
143.What about cleavage? no
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? mentally and emotionally yes.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? Entropy
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10.5. 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? n/a
150.How are you feeling right now? neutral. knowing that at the end of the night i'ma be doing nothing exciting or constructive.
151.When was the last time you were at a party? couple of weeks ago.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? tried to but the girl was unresponsive.
153.Have you ever received one? yeah.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yea.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? paranioa. 
156.What is one of your good qualities? artistic.
157.Would you marry for money? depending on how tolerable the woman was.
158.What do you drive? 2001 toyota solara
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? i guess mommy because she pretty much sucked me away from my father. Long story. No time.
160.Which one's more lenient? my mom i guess. my father loved beating on kids man.
161.Which one gives more money? mom.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? HS probably tenth grade. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? NO......
164.What kind of music do you like? anything pleasing.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? NO.
166.What is your worst fear? guess abandonment.......or apathy from my circle.
167.Would you ever join the army? thought about the mariners but no.
168.Do you like cows? i have nothing against them. more apathetic.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? i'd be died so i really could not do anything.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? be versatile. 
171.Do you like to party? yeah. when im not anxious.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? que?
173.Moons or stars? huh?
174.Coke or Pepsi? no bueno
175.Favourite scent? ripe,just opened mango.
176.Favourite band? the roots.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? thought about it after demolition man
178.How many languages can you speak? fluently.....i guess English but i don't even know about that.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Depends on my anxiety...but probably yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 20:07. i'm in a public library and got shut down.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 12:01 PmM
2.Name? Jan Raymond F. Bulanadi
3.Nicknames? John , Jan ( pronounced as Yan )
4.Date of birth? December 15,1992
5.Sex? Male.
6.Height? I don't know
7.Eye colour? Dark Brown
8.Where were you born? Makati
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? None
10.Pets? Carl , Tommy , Dida , Celine , Quina, Bop
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? None
13.Town you live in? Manila
14.Favourite foods? None
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? None
22.Favourite flower? None
23.Favourite sport to watch? None
24.Favourite drink? Water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookies and Cream
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Kentucky Fried Chicken!
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? No Carpet in my bedroom 
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Haven't taken it yet
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Nobody
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I don't have a credit card.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Watch Anime.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I don't get annoyed , I get hurt.
34.Bedtime? When I feel like it.
35.Favourite TV show? None.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? None.
37.Been out of country? Yeah. To Chicago , Singapore and Malaysia
38.Believe in magic? Want to. But it's not real.
39.Ford or Chevy? What's Ford And Chevy?
40.What are you listening to right now? Let's Go On Cherie Ver. From Rhapsody
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Never
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? None.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Nope. I'm too young to love.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope
45.If so, what is their name? None
46.How long have you been together? Nevur!
47.What are you wearing right now? T Shirt and Shorts!
48.Would you have sex before marriage? No. It's immoral
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Never!
50.Are you a virgin? Yes
51.Do you smoke? Never I'm a straightedge
52.Do you drink? Never!
53.Are you ghetto? No.
54.Are you a player? Player of what?
55.What are your favourite colours? Black, White.
56.What is your favourite animal? Not Sure
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Two . One on my *** and another huge one on my waist.
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Always... unfortunately.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Nobody
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yeah. And it hurt
61.Do you get online a lot? YES! Very.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Very Shy. Never go out unless its for educational purposes.
63.Do you shower? Always.
64.Do you hate school? No. I need it.
65.Do you have a social life? None.
66.How easily do you trust people? I'm gullible and I hate myself for that.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Wha?
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yeah. At Malaysia.
69.Do you like to dance? I DO! But I do it when I'm alone
70.Have you ever been out of state? II don't live in a state.
71.Do you like to travel? No.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? NO!
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? No
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Never been In a relationship before
78.Have you ever gotten high? No. Nor Will i ever be
79.Do you like Snapple? What's Snapple?
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes. I'm on a diet
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate!
82.Do you have a cell phone? No.
83.Do you have a curfew? I made a curfew for myself. I should be at home before 5:00 PM
84.Who do you look up to? Great . Excelling People
85.Are you a role model? No...
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? What's that?
87.What name brand do you wear the most? None.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Never had jewelries. I might get robbed.
89.What do you want pierced? None
90.Do you like taking pictures? No.I'm afraid that I might mess up other's pictures.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No. I'm uber shy and my SA is completely making it worse.
92.Do you have a tan? No.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No. I'm quite patient.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? No.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yeah. I hate them
99.Have you ever been played? Played? What do you mean?
100.Have you ever played anyone? I don't know what you mean
101.Do you get along with your parents? With my mother. I hate my father.
102.How do you vent your anger? I hide my angers from others. My Mind is full of hatred. But I only vent it when I'm alone. 
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. Never had a job before.
105.Do you have a job? NO!
106.Do you daydream a lot? YEAH. A LOT!
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No. Never been in a relationship before.
108.Do you run your mouth? Huh?
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I don't like tattoos.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? AI don't like tattoos.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? NEVUR HAVE BEEN IN A RELATIONSHIP BEFORE!.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? None.
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? @#%$ out? If you mean bad mouthed. Yeah Everyday.
114.Are you rude? I hide my true self. I'm nice when around people.But when you give me a reason to hate you. Then I will. But I'll hide it! 
115.What was the last compliment you received? None.
116.Do you like getting dirty? NO!
117.Are you flexible? No. But I'm planning to make myself flexible 
118.What is your heritage? Filipino. And hate it.
119.What is your lucky number? None.
120.What does your hair look like right now? Can't tell
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I was before. But now I'm anytarian.
122.Describe your looks? Judge me.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? half yellow
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? No.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? I don't think I'm ready.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I don't drink.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - None!
130.When was the last time you went on a date? WTH. I've never been in a relationship before.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother.
132.Do you cry a lot? I do. Inside I'm crying.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? I don't want to cry in front of other people.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Hi"
135.Are you the romantic type? No.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Never.
137.What do you like most about your body? I don't know.
138.What do you like least about your body? My birthmarks.
139.When did you have your first crush? Never
140.When was the last time you threw up? Last month.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? None.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No! 
143.What about cleavage? I'm a guy.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I don't have a best friend.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way? No. I'm nice IRL
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Always.
147.What theme does your room have? I don't have my own room
148.What size shoe do you wear? Dunno
149.What is your screen name on MSN? None
150.How are you feeling right now? Pissed of . Keep asking about relationship and stuff.
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Never
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? No.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yeah.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Gullible. Hateful
156.What is one of your good qualities? Nice.
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? MUMMEH! 
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom
161.Which one gives more money? Mom.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Last year.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Maybe. I'm not sure about my sexual preference.
164.What kind of music do you like? Music with Good Messages
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No.
166.What is your worst fear? Everything.
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? No.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Kill someone.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I HATE YOU ALL
171.Do you like to party? No. I'm shy.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Neither.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke.
175.Favourite scent? None.
176.Favourite band? None.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No.
178.How many languages can you speak? English and Filipino.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? No.
180.What time are you finishing this? 12:29 Pm.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 10:13pm
*2.Name? * Bad Religion!
*3.Nicknames? * None
*4.Date of birth? * Sometime between September and December. 
*5.Sex? * Female
*6.Height?* 5ft 3in
*7.Eye colour? * Blue
*8.Where were you born? * Northern California
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? * 19
*10.Pets? * None
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings? * None
*13.Town you live in? * Somewhere in California 8) 
*14.Favourite foods? * Fries
*15.Ever been to Africa* No
*16.Been toilet papering? * Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry? * Nope
*18.Been in a car accident?* Not a serious one
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant? * Red Robin
*22.Favourite flower? * None
*23.Favourite sport to watch? * None
*24.Favourite drink? * Diet Vanilla Coke
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour? * Cookie Dough
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney? * Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Wendys
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Cream
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? * Got it first time
*30.Whom did you get your last email from? * My mom
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Amazon 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Go online, listen to music, watch tv.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you? * "So, are you working yet?"
*34.Bedtime? * Whenever
*35.Favourite TV show? * South Park
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with? * Probably my dad.
*37.Been out of country?* Nope
*38.Believe in magic? * Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy? * Neither
*40.What are you listening to right now? * Malevolent Creation - No Salvation
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ...
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* Nope
*45.If so, what is their name?* ...
*46.How long have you been together?* ...
*47.What are you wearing right now? * PJ shorts and a shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Yep
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? * Nope, all of my teachers have always been old.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yep
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Yep
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope
*54.Are you a player? *No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, pink, purple, black
*56.What is your favourite animal? * Dogs
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Nope
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? * Nope
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Nope
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Way too much
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy of course
*63.Do you shower?* Daily
*64.Do you hate school?* Yep
*65.Do you have a social life?* Haha hell no
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not very easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Nope
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Nooo
*69.Do you like to dance?* I don't dance
*70.Have you ever been out of state? * Nope
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Maybe
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Sometimes
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes, not that anyone calls me though
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one
*85.Are you a role model? * No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Band T-shirts
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Necklaces sometimes
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Hell no!
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* Probably when I was younger
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Cell
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings?* Nope
*99.Have you ever been played?* ???
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* ???
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Most of the time
1*02.How do you vent your anger? * Listening to music
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Nope
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Nope
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* N/A
*112.What does your most recent crush look like? * Don't have a current crush
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No
*114.Are you rude?* No although I probably seem rude
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* No clue
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Of course
*117.Are you flexible?* A little
*118.What is your heritage?* English, German, French, etc.
*119.What is your lucky number?* I don't have one
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No way!
*122.Describe your looks? *:lol
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Blond *
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Few weeks ago
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Who counts?
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* ...
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father
*132.Do you cry a lot? *No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* lNope
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I rarely talk on the phone
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops? *No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Arms
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Legs
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Pre-school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* About a year ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* No preference 
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have a best friend
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have? * Nothing, it's just random
*148.What size shoe do you wear? * I'd have to check, I have a bad memory. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now? *Tired
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Never
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Not that I know of
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* No clue
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* No clue
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* My dad's car haha
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Dad
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad
*161.Which one gives more money?* Depends
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 5th grade
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Metal and rock
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No
*166.What is your worst fear?* People, rejection, death, death of a family member.
*167.Would you ever join the army? *No
*168.Do you like cows?* I guess
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Go to Disney World
1*70.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Ahh I don't lnow
*171.Do you like to party?* I don't know, I've never been to a party
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What???
*173.Moons or stars?* Both
*174.Coke or Pepsi? *Coke
*175.Favourite scent? * Vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* Slayer, Arch Enemy, Opeth, etc.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Maybe
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 10:45pm


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 11:20 AM
*2.Name?* Stephanie 
*3.Nicknames?* Steph 
*4.Date of birth?* 9/16/87
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'8 
*7.Eye colour?* Green
*8.Where were you born?* Silver Spring, MD 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 20 
*10.Pets?* None right now.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown
*12.Piercings? *3 
*13.Town you live in?* Potomac
*14.Favourite foods? *Totinio's pizza rolls
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering?* No unfortunately
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry? *Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* Been in two bus accidents, but not in a car.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits? *Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant? *Was Bennigans, dunno now.
*22.Favourite flower?* Astromerias 
*23.Favourite sport to watch? *Hockey
*24.Favourite drink?* Caffeine-free Coke
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour? * Chocolate
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* WB
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Burger King
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *Multi colored
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? *Two
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* University
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? *Hot Topic
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Eat
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you? * Something preachy
*34.Bedtime?* Midnight
*35.Favourite TV show?* Dexter
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Family
*37.Been out of country?* Yes
*38.Believe in magic? *Defenitely
*39.Ford or Chevy? *Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now? *Moments - Emerson Drive
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope
*43.Do you have a crush on someone? *A guy at college
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No
*47.What are you wearing right now? *Sweatpants, old shirt.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Not habitually
*52.Do you drink? *Sometimes 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player? *No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, silver, blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Wolves
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* One
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Mom
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Defenitely
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Every day
*64.Do you hate school? *Depends
*65.Do you have a social life?* Not really
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* First chance I get 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Depends on the dance
*70.Have you ever been out of state? *Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *A little, but I like it here
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not really
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No need for one, I'm never out
*84.Who do you look up to?* People I know
*85.Are you a role model? *I doubt it
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? *Been to Six Flags
*87.What name brand do you wear the most? *None more than any other
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? *Earrings, watch, necklace on occasion
*89.What do you want pierced?* More for my ears, eyebrow.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* I guess
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken? *No
*92.Do you have a tan?* In the summer
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* Yes, but nothing big
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? *Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *One younger brother
*99.Have you ever been played?* No
*100.Have you ever played anyone? *No
*101.Do you get along with your parents? *Mom, half the time. Dad, no.
*102.How do you vent your anger?* Yelling 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Want to but no
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No 
*105.Do you have a job? *Quit a week ago
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* You have no idea
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth? *No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *Something anime-related
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None right now
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* No one famous
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* Don't get it
*114.Are you rude? *Not intentionally
*115.What was the last compliment you received? *Nice shirt
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not really
*117.Are you flexible?* I guess
*118.What is your heritage?* Portugese, Italian, Spaniard, native Salvadorean, Jewish, Iranian.
*119.What is your lucky number?* 15
*120.What does your hair look like right now? *Ponytail.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No. I'm anemic enough as it is.
*122.Describe your looks? *Long brown hair, green eyes, okay I guess.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *Dark blue 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* No
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Sigh...never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't answer unless its important. Voice message otherwise.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father? *Mix of both
*132.Do you cry a lot? *No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Dunno
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Hell no
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body? *Height, build.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* I have knee problems
*139.When did you have your first crush?* First grade maybe?
*140.When was the last time you threw up? *Month or so ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage? *Sometimes
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Doubt it
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* I don't think so
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Anime
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8 1/2 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have MSN
*150.How are you feeling right now? *Not well
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Earlier this summer
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance? *No
*153.Have you ever received one? *No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Yeah probably
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?*Stammering when talking
*156.What is one of your good qualities? *Tough personality
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I drive but don't have my own car
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither. Wish I were a daddy's girl but we're not close anymore.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Depends
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Never 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like? *Lots but favorites are Japanese pop and country music
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?*Doubt it
*166.What is your worst fear?* Financial issues
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Thought about it
*168.Do you like cows? *In what way?
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Eat a lot
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *
Dad: "F*** you"
Mom: "Sorry I guess"
Brother: "Keep going to Otakon for me, okay?"
*171.Do you like to party?* Sometimes
*172.Hearts or broken hearts? *Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke 
*175.Favourite scent?* Japanese cherry blossom, vanilla, sweet pea
*176.Favourite band? *Within Temptation
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* It wouldn't look good
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Two. English and Spanish. I want to learn Japanese too.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this? *11:49 AM


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

1.What time are you starting this? 1:15 p.m. eastern time
*2.Name?* not saying 
*3.Nicknames?* none 
*4.Date of birth?* October 2nd
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* about 5'6" 
*7.Eye colour? * Greyish Blue or just Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Detroit, Michigan 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* don't put them on, what' s the point 
*10.Pets?* none now, my 2 cats have died 
*11.Hair colour?* Dishwater Blond, but was born with Red hair
*12.Piercings?* none 
*13.Town you live in?* rather not say
*14.Favourite foods?* don't know, I like more than one. I like Chocolate, is that a food?
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? * Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* yes, more than one
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday, it means I don't have to get up and go to work the next 2 days
*21.Favourite restaurant?* don't know
*22.Favourite flower?* Tulips and Carnations 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* olympics Gymnastics and Diving
*24.Favourite drink?* Soda, mostly Mountain Dew
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* neither
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Burger King, only because I like the hamburgers better
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* none, I got Hardwood 
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* zero 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* haven't checked it yet so don't know
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* mmm... furniture store maybe ? 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * That's tough because I work full time, I'm now going to school but I do like to read, browse internet, watch TV and movies, maybe clean around the house a little

*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* don't know until someone says something annoying
*34.Bedtime?* different times
*35.Favourite TV show?* don't know, I like several
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* my mother and brother
*37.Been out of country? * Yes, but only to Canada. Does that count? 
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* don't matter
*40.What are you listening to right now?* my fingers hitting the keyboard 
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No 
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No 
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Clothes 
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * maybe
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* maybe
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* No 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope
*54.Are you a player?* Nope
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, Red and Black
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats  
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* Yes, it was on a train car 
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* my mother
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No 
*61.Do you get online a lot? * Moderate use
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy but I might open up more if I get to know the person
*63.Do you shower? * Of course, who wouldn't 
*64.Do you hate school?* Not really
*65.Do you have a social life? * No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Still working on that one, I do trust my mother though
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maybe
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No way :afr 
*69.Do you like to dance? * Never did it, don't like people watching me but wouldn't mind trying it
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * Yes
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yes but isn't this the same as expelled? 
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * I don't think so 
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No 
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No 
*79.Do you like Snapple?* It's okay, haven't drank one in quite some time though
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* I use different ones
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? * Heck no, I'm old enough to be someone's mother
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one
*85.Are you a role model?* No way
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* yes, Cedar Point
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I wear my Nike tennis shoes the most
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings and bracelets mostly
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing, but I did think about getting my eyebrow pierced 
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes I do 
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No way, it's one of the worse ever. I don't photograph well at all.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Not really, but I'm not stark white
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* I have a cell phone, does that count?
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No way, don't want one. You just have to clean it and keep it maintained.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers, they leave more to the imagination
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? * Yeah right. I don't socialize, how can it happen.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Just my mother. My father and I don't have a relationship. He Sucks
*102.How do you vent your anger? * I don't vent it as much as I should 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No but thought about it
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes, same company for 19 years
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Yeah right, no way
*108.Do you run your mouth?* don't think so
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* a Red Rose with a musical note thru the stem
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don't have any
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* I won't say here
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I don't think you wanna know
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* mmmm....
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so, and I try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* don't remember
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Sure, why not
*117.Are you flexible?* sometimes
*118.What is your heritage? * Irish, French, English..... 
*119.What is your lucky number? * don't think I have one, but I like Friday the 13th
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Curly
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No, I like meat
*122.Describe your looks?* not right now, I don't wanna scare anyone
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Red 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Maybe, why not. Depends how much younger
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes I would
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk but I've been tipsy.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Whenever I get to the phone
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* don't remember, that's how long it's been
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No 
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* probably when I was a little girl, maybe
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* don't have a certain phrase
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I don't think so
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No, but I was put into the back seat of a cop car in high school 
*137.What do you like most about your body?* my eyes 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* too many to list here
*139.When did you have your first crush?* in Junior high
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* it's been awhile
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Dark hair I guess but does it matter?
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Absolutely not, don't wanna scare anyone
*143.What about cleavage?* Heck no, I think that's tacky
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No 
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* In what way?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* don't think so?
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't have a theme, still working on it
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* okay except my back hurts 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* don't like parties
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * don't think so 
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I give up too easily 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* mmm....
*157.Would you marry for money?* not sure, probably not. 
*158.What do you drive?* Geo Prizm 
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* 
*161.Which one gives more money? * 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* never did, at least I don't think so
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* don't know, never say never 
*164.What kind of music do you like?* different kinds
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Never, never, never
*166.What is your worst fear?* Spiders and public speaking
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Never, never, never
*168.Do you like cows?* No
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* What could I do? If I'm dying, then that's it right? 
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know 
*171.Do you like to party?* I like small get togethers with those I'm comfortable around
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi 
*175.Favourite scent?* I like many, but I do like the scent of Cinnamon
*176.Favourite band?* don't have one
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English only 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* don't think so, not sure
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1:53 p.m. Eastern time

Geez, is someone going to read this? I'm sure hope so :b


----------



## Silencio (Aug 10, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 7:15 pm
2.Name? Erika
3.Nicknames? I'd rather not disclose, they are that embarrassing
4.Date of birth? Mar. 11
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5'4
7.Eye colour? Green, grey, hints of blue and yellow
8.Where were you born? Oshawa
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 5?
10.Pets? Rabbit - Whisper
11.Hair colour? Brown
12.Piercings? None
13.Town you live in? Hamilton/Thorold (neither are actually towns)
14.Favourite foods? Pizza
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? Haha, no
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No
18.Been in a car accident? Nope
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Both
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday or Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Don't have one
22.Favourite flower? Roses
23.Favourite sport to watch? None, though I'll watch gymnastics or figure skating sometimes
24.Favourite drink? Coolers!
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Rainbow Sherbet
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Both I guess
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Pizza Pizza
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Pink/white
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Ha, twice (for very stupid reasons)
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Junk mail providers 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? None, I don't even have a credit card
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? I've been bored most of my life
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "How come I've never seen you smile?" I smile enough, maybe I didn't feel like it when they were around
34.Bedtime? 12 - 2 am depending on the night
35.Favourite TV show? Ghost Whisperer, Grey's Anatomy, Friends, The Simpsons
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My mom and aunt
37.Been out of country? Yup, to Europe 
38.Believe in magic? Err, no
39.Ford or Chevy? Don't care either way
40.What are you listening to right now? Nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? I've gotten failing marks before, but never failed a whole grade
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? None
43.Do you have a crush on someone? No
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I can only dream
45.If so, what is their name? ...
46.How long have you been together? ...
47.What are you wearing right now? Workout kinda clothes
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Sure?
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No
50.Are you a virgin? Yes
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? Occasionally
53.Are you ghetto? I'm the furthest of the furthest from that
54.Are you a player? No way
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, purple, green
56.What is your favourite animal? Cats
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Not particularly
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Ha, no one, nobody likes using the phone...
60.Have you ever been slapped? No...
61.Do you get online a lot? I spend my life on it
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Mostly shy unless I'm around people I've known for a long time
63.Do you shower? Of course
64.Do you hate school? To a degree
65.Do you have a social life? A few friends but that's about it
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Nope, I think people can see right through me...
68.Would you ever sky dive? Um, no
69.Do you like to dance? No
70.Have you ever been out of state? More like out of province for me but yes
71.Do you like to travel? I do, but too much wears me down
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I have, but wish I could live somewhere totally different
75.Are you spoiled? I don't think so
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had it
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Flavoured water
81.What toothpaste do you use? Whatever's available
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? Nobody
85.Are you a role model? If anyone ever called me a role model, I'd pee my pants
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? A couple times
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Meh, don't care what brands clothes are
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? I don't like jewelry
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Not really
92.Do you have a tan? Oh yeah
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No, well I have my own phone at my house at school
96.Do you have your own pool? Yeah, well it's at my parents' house
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes, one sister
99.Have you ever been played? Um, no?
100.Have you ever played anyone? No...
101.Do you get along with your parents? Usually
102.How do you vent your anger? I don't get angry easily, if I do it's bottled inside
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? Not anymore
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No, I have none
108.Do you run your mouth? Huh?
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I don't want nor have any tattoos
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? I don't have one
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Err, well I didn't really have a crush on him but he was attractive - wavy blonde hair, glasses, you know the classical sorta geeky look
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? I have no idea what that is
114.Are you rude? I might come across like that, but I don't consider myself to be so
115.What was the last compliment you received? Umm, don't remember 
116.Do you like getting dirty? Not really
117.Are you flexible? I wish
118.What is your heritage? English
119.What is your lucky number? Don't have one, but I like the number 12
120.What does your hair look like right now? Side bangs
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No
122.Describe your looks? Average?
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Dark red
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Sure, I guess
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Not if they were like 10 years older than me
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I don't get drunk, it's not a pleasant experience for me
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? One or two
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? When I was like three
129.If yes, when was the last time? Three years old
130.When was the last time you went on a date? A year ago, or more recently last week (though I don't think you could really call it a date, the first one wasn't even official in most senses of the word)
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Neither
132.Do you cry a lot? Yes, but not actual bawling, just tears
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I dunno
135.Are you the romantic type? Kind of
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Haha, no
137.What do you like most about your body? I have nice eyes?
138.What do you like least about your body? A lot of stuff, but I don't think of it so much anymore
139.When did you have your first crush? Elementary/middle school (they were one in the same at my school)
140.When was the last time you threw up? 10 years ago maybe
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Both are fine
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Uhh, no way
143.What about cleavage? Yes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I don't really have a best friend, but my closest...I have no idea anymore
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Err, no?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? I don't know
147.What theme does your room have? Messy
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9
149.What is your screen name on MSN? My name
150.How are you feeling right now? Like I'm going nowhere 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? During the summer
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No, unless grinding/gyrating counts
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Probably
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Awkwardness, over-sensitivity
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm nice?
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? Nothing at the moment
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither
160.Which one’s more lenient? Neither
161.Which one gives more money? Neither
162.When was the last time you cried in school? When I was really young
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Anything but rap/hip-hop and some of that folky stuff
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Gah, no
166.What is your worst fear? Heh, probably rejection
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? They're ok I guess...
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Travel the world 100 times
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Goodbye
171.Do you like to party? Not really
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts? 
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
175.Favourite scent? Cake
176.Favourite band? Don't have one
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Probably not
178.How many languages can you speak? Only English
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I wouldn't know
180.What time are you finishing this? 7:47 (wow that took awhile)


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 20:20
2.Name? Thomas! 
3.Nicknames? Tom, Tom Tom, Man, Mate, Dude, Crazy
4.Date of birth? August 7th 1990! 
5.Sex? OMGTHX! ...OH ... Male! >_> 
6.Height? 5'8''
7.Eye colour? Silver-Blue
8.Where were you born? California
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I'm guessing 18
10.Pets? A lot o.o Cats, Dogs, Turtle.
11.Hair colour? Brown
12.Piercings? 0! 
13.Town you live in? Fresno
14.Favourite foods? Anything really. I love to eat.
15.Ever been to Africa? I'd die >_> 
16.Been toilet papering? lol nope
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Uh I think
18.Been in a car accident? Thank God no
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Crutouns. BB make me sick
20.Favourite day of the week? Wednesday or Thursday
21.Favourite restaurant? no pref. 
22.Favourite flower? Sunflower!
23.Favourite sport to watch? EW! 
24.Favourite drink? Montain Dew, or fruit nectarine
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookie Dough. (OMG ME TOO!!) 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Weinerschnitzel? 
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown and Dirty
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Not taken it
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Too lazy to check
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? No CC but probably at Bestbuy or Costco
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? The internet 
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Anything cocky. 
34.Bedtime? 22:00 + 
35.Favourite TV show? Scrubs o.o
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? it's been a while
37.Been out of country? Nopers. But Australia sounds FUN
38.Believe in magic? No i'm a big fan of realism 
39.Ford or Chevy? I don't care
40.What are you listening to right now? Nothing, and Superchic rocks
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Oh yeeeah
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Haha ... 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Not entirely, just scoping. 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I WISH
45.If so, what is their name? Nothingness
46.How long have you been together? A while 
47.What are you wearing right now? What I wore to school XD
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes  
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Maybe a little one
50.Are you a virgin? no ops 
51.Do you smoke? :eek no
52.Do you drink? no :eek 
53.Are you ghetto? :sus no
54.Are you a player? : :um no 
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, Purple, Green, Hot Pink, Black, and Silver!
56.What is your favourite animal? WOLVES!! 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? I think, it's big if it is
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Not really
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? All the same, which is like never lol. Probably Nick tho of anybody
60.Have you ever been slapped? Haha yes once in like 3rd grade
61.Do you get online a lot? I hate teh internet! ... lol yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? I'm really outgoing but very shy
63.Do you shower? Is that like a type of desert or something?  .. YES
64.Do you hate school? Love it
65.Do you have a social life? Could be better most definately
66.How easily do you trust people? Hardly at all, but I believe what they say
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? TeeHee! :yes 
68.Would you ever sky dive? That's on my bucket list
69.Do you like to dance? HEERL YEA! 
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yar
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? NEVAR!! 
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? NEVARR!! *but I had nightmares like I was* 
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately. <- DITTO!!
75.Are you spoiled? A litte
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Probably ... yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? No never
79.Do you like Snapple? Yar
80.Do you drink a lot of water? A lot
81.What toothpaste do you use? Whatever my parents bought this week 
82.Do you have a cell phone? YES! 
83.Do you have a curfew? Not solidly
84.Who do you look up to? Myself I guess?
85.Are you a role model? I most definitely would make a great role model
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yaaa :afr 
87.What name brand do you wear the most? EWW BRANDS :duck 
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Necklace, Rubber Band Bracelet, the occasional collar
89.What do you want pierced? maybe ear, but probably nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? taking? heck yes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? eh not so much but I tolerate
92.Do you have a tan? tans are overrated and unhealthy
93.Do you get annoyed easily? not particularly
94.Have you ever started a rumour? I certainly hope not
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? nopers
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? lol boxer-briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? yes'm
99.Have you ever been played? Played? >_> I don't think so
100.Have you ever played anyone? Don't think so <_<
101.Do you get along with your parents? Well enough
102.How do you vent your anger? Music, Creativness, drastic change in clothes, snapping out. 
103.Have you ever ran away? wanted to once but no
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No but I want to quit but there's no real excuse, I just don't like it. 
105.Do you have a job? yar
106.Do you daydream a lot? heck yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? not particularly
108.Do you run your mouth? Depends who i'm with, now a days tho not so much
109.What do you want a tattoo of? nothing
110.What do you have a tattoo of? nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A human
112.What does your most recent crush look like? thin air
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? @#%$ out? what? I"m confuzzled
114.Are you rude? Nope! ^^
115.What was the last compliment you received? Not sure
116.Do you like getting dirty? no
117.Are you flexible? ya a littele
118.What is your heritage? i'm 1/4th Brazilian! good enough? 
119.What is your lucky number? no lucky number .. well maybe 3
120.What does your hair look like right now? Tangled and frizzy >.<
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? NO
122.Describe your looks? Average height, very Skinny but apparently tone enough for girls to growl at me , long hair and a bit of facial goatee, very white. 
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? silver-blue and green maybe
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? yaah
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? yup
126.When was the last time you were drunk? that's also on my bucket list
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 1 - 2
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? no :afr 
129.If yes, when was the last time? :afr 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? never been on an OFFICIAL so called DATE
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? both? 
132.Do you cry a lot? Hardly oke 
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? no
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "totally" or "awesome" 
135.Are you the romantic type? oh yes 
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? lol NOO
137.What do you like most about your body? My hair or my butt
138.What do you like least about your body? my mouth
139.When did you have your first crush? lol in like 4th grade
140.When was the last time you threw up? last week. My friend made a potion but he failed miserably. Lol thank God for toilets. 
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? hell yes! so I can look FABULOUS!! lol just kidding! 
143.What about cleavage? what about it?! opcorn 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? my best friend ... yes lol
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? definitely not
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? uh no
147.What theme does your room have? Techno. 
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9 1/2
149.What is your screen name on MSN? my email address, not giving
150.How are you feeling right now? Like I really want to play half-life 2 right now and impatient lol
151.When was the last time you were at a party? months ago at a dance party 
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no but no doubt I'd be a natural if I ever did, I seem to be a natural at everything ... just saying ... 
153.Have you ever received one? no
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? I don't doubt it a bit
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Jealousy, Minor Clinginess, Lack of motivation, shyness
156.What is one of your good qualities? Extraordinary Self Learner
157.Would you marry for money? definitely not
158.What do you drive? I really wish
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Mom's
160.Which one's more lenient? Mom, duh
161.Which one gives more money? Mom 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? lol if at all, then it was a LONG time ago
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? :spit 
...
Totally! :lol 
164.What kind of music do you like? Electronic Dance Music (Hardstyle, Electro, House, Psychedellic Trance, Trance, Sphongle, Techno, Jumpstyle, DnB), Industrial, 70's and 80's, Electronica / New Wave, Indie, Piano Pop (Like Sara Barreiles or Mika), Indie - Pop, Orchestral, and Swing Jazz, but the list grows!! One of my main passions is music!!
165.Would you ever bungee jump? no, I'd rather Sky dive.
166.What is your worst fear? Not accomplishing my goals in life even to their most basic foundations. 
167.Would you ever join the army? NO I better not get drafter
168.Do you like cows? MOO MOO!! 
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Talk to God about stuff
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I love you, or, Ultimately God wants us to Love and acknowledge him, nothing else *dramatic death* 
171.Do you like to party? Only if there's a bunch of people I know there, or around me
172.Hearts or broken hearts? um not sure, Hearts?
173.Moons or stars? MOON!!!!! 
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi!
175.Favourite scent? Freshness, or chilled air, or fur. 
176.Favourite band? Gosh ummm: Beirut, Camera Obscura, Styx, Mika, The Beatles, Angelspit, and Bedrich Smetana (as a composer not a band lol) 
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I hate that color lol. 
178.How many languages can you speak? English! 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Honestly no
180.What time are you finishing this? 21:01 (but my computer is like 10 minutes ahead so it's like 9:11 p.m. OH NOES lol)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm bored, so I am bumping this.

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1:06
*2.Name?* Amy
*3.Nicknames?* Amy
*4.Date of birth?* Dec 17
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'1. 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue
*8.Where were you born?* California
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 17
*10.Pets?* A dog named Sake and bird named Pretty Boy.
*11.Hair colour?*blonde
*12.Piercings?* 0
*13.Town you live in?* Dayton
*14.Favourite foods?* Oatmeal, Veggie burgers/ veggie sandwiches
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yep
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Quiznos
*22.Favourite flower?* Don't really have one
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Triathlons
*24.Favourite drink?* Flavored water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Lactose intolerant
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Don't really care
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Quizons
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?*Greyish- tan
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Haven't taken it yet
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My mom
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I don't want to max out my credit card.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Post in the "Just for fun" thread of this website
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Anything rude or mean.
*34.Bedtime?* Usally around 9 or 10. Sometimes 11.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Simpsons
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My mom
*37.Been out of country? *Yep.
*38.Believe in magic?* Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy?* either. Don't really care.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Nine Inch Nails- Everyday is Exactly the Same
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* nope
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ---
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Huge crush. Can't stop thinking about him.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * nope.
*45.If so, what is their name?* --- 
*46.How long have you been together?* ---
*47.What are you wearing right now?* shorts and a t-shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * if we were in love and it felt right.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Don't really have one 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Only in Tae Kwon Do sparring matches (I used to do Tae Kwon Do).
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* my mom and dad 
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yep
*61.Do you get online a lot? * Yep
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* I used to be so shy I coud barely speak to anyone, but now I am finding myself becoming more and more outgoing.
*63.Do you shower? * Yeah. Who doesn't.
*64.Do you hate school?* Despise it.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Hahahahaha, No.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* If they give me reason to trust them, I will trust them.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yep.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not really
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yep. Moved two times.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Depends on where I am traveling to.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Yep.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Nope.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* I drink water, but probably not a ton.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Whatever is in the bathroom.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yep.
*83.Do you have a curfew? * I have no idea. I said I had no social life, so I never had reason to have one before.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Whoever inspires me.
*85.Are you a role model?* Not really.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Cedar point. I didn't go inside the park, but I had a swim meet there.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Hollister.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None. Jewlery bothers me.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* I guess.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Only when I don't look like crap.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Not really. I'm pretty white.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Depends.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nope.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Nope.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* I wish.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Neither. I'm a girl, so I don't wear either.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Nope.
*99.Have you ever been played? *No. I would never let myself get played.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Never.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Usually.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * Write really long journal entries.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yep.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yep.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Nope. I've never even had a boyfriend before!
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not teally.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have any exes.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Cute! 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No. How do you ***** out someone?
*114.Are you rude?* Nope.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* My crush said that I am really fun to talk to 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No. I'm a neat freak.
*117.Are you flexible?* In some places. I can bend my thumb all the way back to my wrist.
*118.What is your heritage? *Mostly German. Some Irish.
*119.What is your lucky number? *47
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It looks like hair.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Yep.
*122.Describe your looks?* Human.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I'll keep it blonde, thank you..
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yep. Not more than about 2-3 years though.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yep. Not more than about 2-3 years though.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I usually just let someone else answer it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Nope.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I look like both, sort of, but the most like my mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Sometimes.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Sometimes (just with my parents though, lol).
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I don't know. Hello?
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Never been in a relationship before, but I think I would be.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Nope.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* That it can carry me through all the triathlons and work outs I do 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My bad eyesight.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Just this year was my first real one, but I had a couple little ones I didn't even realize were crushes in middle school.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Don't remember. Probably last year.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Don't care.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Nope.
*143.What about cleavage?* Not reallly.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have a best friend.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Nope.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Nope.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Blue. It has lots of blue. Blue walls, chairs, curtains, bedspread. Is blue a theme?
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 6 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't use MSN.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Hopeful.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

The survey was so long I was forced to put it in two posts!

*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Middle school
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Nope.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Nope.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Over thinking things.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Determination.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Nope.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't have a liscense yet, but I can't wait to get one!
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* I was always kind of a mommy's child.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Depends on the issue. I can usually break one of them down 
*161.Which one gives more money? * Mom. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Last year. No one saw though.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Nope.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock music, especially Nine Inch Nails.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Nope.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Not being good enough.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Nope.
*168.Do you like cows?* I'm indiffent.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* I guess I would lie in a grave 6 feet uner.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I guess I would tell my family I loved them.
*171.Do you like to party?* Wouldn't know. Never get invited.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts, ovbiously.
*173.Moons or stars?* Either one.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke.. 
*175.Favourite scent?* The smell after a rain storm.
*176.Favourite band?* Nine Inch Nails.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Nope. I like it blonde.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Just English. 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Of course.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1:39. That killed half an hour.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 23:57 (can't sleep)
*2.Name?* Odd
*3.Nicknames?* odd_one_out
*4.Date of birth?* October
*5.Sex?* No
*6.Height?* Unknown
*7.Eye colour?* Blue
*8.Where were you born?* England
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 31
*10.Pets?* No
*11.Hair colour?* Brown with natural red and blonde tints
*12.Piercings?* Yes
*13.Town you live in?* Secret
*14.Favourite foods?* Indian cuisine 
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering?* No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* None
*22.Favourite flower?* Bluebell
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Tennis
*24.Favourite drink?* Tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* I don't know
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* I don't know
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Beige
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Zero
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* A researcher who was going to use me as a test subject for auditory processing in autism.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Don't have one
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* Stare into space
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Some really bad joke
*34.Bedtime?* 23:00 ish (not tonight)
*35.Favourite TV show?* Little Dorrit
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Someone I dated
*37.Been out of country?* No
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
*40.What are you listening to right now?* My computer fan
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pyjama bottoms and normal shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* No marriage for me
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Seldom
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* I don't know
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Parrot
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked?* Yes, by my brothers
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* N/A
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Every day
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower?* No, yuck
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes, the professors were awful
*65.Do you have a social life?* No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* A few
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance?* Yes, if there's a routine
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* N/A
*71.Do you like to travel?* No, I get very ill
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* No
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes, many times for being too withdrawn
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* N/A
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* No
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No
*84.Who do you look up to?* My doctors
*85.Are you a role model?* Sometimes
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* N/A
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Only by me
*92.Do you have a tan?* Heck no
*93.Do you get annoyed easily?* Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings?* Brothers
*99.Have you ever been played?* Unknown
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really
*102.How do you vent your anger?* Complaints letters
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Not officially
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Not any more
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* A few
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Annoying
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Perfection
*113.Have you ever been @#%$ out?* I don't know
*114.Are you rude?* When ill
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* That my test results for the auditory processing study were something never encountered before in terms of consistency and focus
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Not really
*118.What is your heritage?* British
*119.What is your lucky number?* N/A
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short 
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Probably not; I have too many food issues to deal with
*122.Describe your looks?* Youthful
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Red
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Definitely
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Definitely
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I can't remember
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Infinite
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yes
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* Pre-pubescent
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* I don't remember
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I don't know
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* OK
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Its youth
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Its lack of stamina
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Primary school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Earlier this summer 
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Either
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* N/A
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* N/A
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* I can't remember
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* N/A
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Getting tired
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Earlier this year
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Lack of confidence
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Compassion
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* N/A
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Daddy's
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Father; rarely gets involved in anything
*161.Which one gives more money?* N/A
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Probably the last time I was working there. Terrible place
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Of course
*164.What kind of music do you like?* 80s
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No
*166.What is your worst fear?* Terminal illness
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* I don't understand
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Don't let my parents have my belongings
*171.Do you like to party?* I wouldn't know
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* I don't understand
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* I don't remember
*175.Favourite scent?* Woodland
*176.Favourite band?* N/A
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Only 1, and not fluently
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* No
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 12:42 am


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 00:19.
*2.Name?* Lumiere.
*3.Nicknames?* above.
*4.Date of birth?* 14th May.
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 5'9". 
*7.Eye colour? * Brown.
*8.Where were you born?* London. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 28. 
*10.Pets?* None.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark brown.
*12.Piercings?* None. 
*13.Town you live in?* London.
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? * Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Bacon bits.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Sunday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* n/a.
*22.Favourite flower?* Orchid. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Tennis.
*24.Favourite drink?* Tea.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Strawberry.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Purple.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Spam.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I don't have a credit card. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Read books, watch films, listen to music.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Why don't you go out and meet people!?".
*34.Bedtime?* Anytime between midnight and 2:00am.
*35.Favourite TV show?* The Wire.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* n/a.
*37.Been out of country? * No.
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Neither.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Kraftwerk, "Neon Lights".
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* see above.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Not anymore.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No.
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a. 
*46.How long have you been together?* as above.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Black jumper, dark blue trousers.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Yes.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Occasionally. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* I don't have a particular favourite.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* I avoid the phone.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No.
*61.Do you get online a lot? * Yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? * Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* I did.
*65.Do you have a social life? * None.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I find it extremely difficult.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No.
*69.Do you like to dance? * Not much.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Not especially.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Yes.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had it.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? * No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Too many to mention. Most are dead.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't wear brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* I don't.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* I used to. Not anymore, though.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* No.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * No.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yes.
*99.Have you ever been played? * No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * I don't vent it. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't want one.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don't have one.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Average.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I can't remember: it was some years ago.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* I have no idea what this means..
*114.Are you rude?* No.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I can't remember.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No.
*117.Are you flexible?* Not really.
*118.What is your heritage? * English/Scottish/Irish.
*119.What is your lucky number? * I don't know.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short. Messy.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I was for two years. I'll probably become one again...
*122.Describe your looks?* Forgettable.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Peroxide blonde. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* About a month ago.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't, usually.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * n/a.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* I've never been on a proper date.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yes.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I'm not sure.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* It works. Kind of.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* I don't get to use it much.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* In infant school, aged 6. It was an emotional crush.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Last year.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* I don't really differentiate between them. I've liked both blonde and brunette women.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* I've worn tight t-shirts, yes; but not for a few years.
*143.What about cleavage?* I'm not that kind of girl.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* I don't understand the question.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* As above.
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't have one.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't have one.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Anxious. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* At least 10 years ago.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Probably.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Paranoia. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Conscientiousness.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? * Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* I can't remember. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Yes.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Various.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Having to talk to someone.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't dislike them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Die.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* "Goodbye", I suppose.
*171.Do you like to party?* No.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Wood burning.
*176.Favourite band?* The Fall.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Just English. A little French, but not enough to get by.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I like to think I would.
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 00:54.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1.What time are you starting this? 5:03 pm
2.Name? Dean
3.Nicknames? None
4.Date of birth? 11/26/64
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5’10"1/2
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Oregon, USA 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? Can't remember the last time I had a birthday cake, I was born on thanksgiving so I usually get pumpkin pie for my birthday )
10.Pets? None
11.Hair colour? Dark Brown
12.Piercings? None
13.Town you live in? Beaverton, Oregon
14.Favourite foods? Lasagna, Spaghetti, Burritos
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Nope
18.Been in a car accident? Several times, none of them my fault
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Both
20.Favourite day of the week? They're pretty much all the same to me
21.Favourite restaurant? don't have one
22.Favourite flower? Roses i guess
23.Favourite sport to watch? Basketball & Football
24.Favourite drink? Not sure
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Mountainberry
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? None
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Blue
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? None 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Ebay 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Music Millennium
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Listen to music and play video games
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Wazzup
34.Bedtime? Early morning
35.Favourite TV show? M*A*S*H
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Can't remember
37.Been out of country? Yes, once to Canada
38.Believe in magic? Nope
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Flowing Tears - Grey
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? N/A
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Not currently
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope
45.If so, what is their name? N/A
46.How long have you been together? N/A
47.What are you wearing right now? T-shirt & cutoffs
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Nope
50.Are you a virgin? Nope
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? Sometimes 
53.Are you ghetto? Nope
54.Are you a player? Nope
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue & Red
56.What is your favourite animal? I don't know 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? Nope
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My dad
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes, too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Neither
63.Do you shower? Everyday
64.Do you hate school? Not really
65.Do you have a social life? Nope
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Nope
68.Would you ever sky dive? Nope 
69.Do you like to dance? Can't dance
70.Have you ever been out of state? Many times
71.Do you like to travel? Not anymore
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Yes
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Nope
75.Are you spoiled? Nope
76.Are you a brat? Nope
77.Have you ever been dumped? Nope
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? Never tried it
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest Pro Health
82.Do you have a cell phone? Nope
83.Do you have a curfew? Nope
84.Who do you look up to? No one
85.Are you a role model? Nope
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Nope
87.What name brand do you wear the most? None
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89.What do you want pierced? N/A
90.Do you like taking pictures? Not really
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Hate it
92.Do you have a tan? Nope
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Nope
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes, two younger brothers
99.Have you ever been played? Nope
100.Have you ever played anyone? Nope
101.Do you get along with your parents? Yes
102.How do you vent your anger? Yelling
103.Have you ever ran away? Yes
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Yes 
106.Do you daydream a lot? Not much
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Several
108.Do you run your mouth? Nope
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nope
110.What do you have a tattoo of? N/A
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? ???
112.What does your most recent crush look like? N/A
113.Have you ever been @#%$ out? ???
114.Are you rude? Nope
115.What was the last compliment you received? Can't remember
116.Do you like getting dirty? Not really
117.Are you flexible? Not very
118.What is your heritage? American indian and English plus a few other things I can't remember
119.What is your lucky number? 16
120.What does your hair look like right now? Curly
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Nope
122.Describe your looks? Above average I guess
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I don't know
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Not much older
126.When was the last time you were drunk? 4th of july
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 2 or 3 rings
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Nope
129.If yes, when was the last time? N/A
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Not sure
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? Nope
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Nope
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I don't know
135.Are you the romantic type? Nope
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Nope
137.What do you like most about your body? I don't know
138.What do you like least about your body? I don't know
139.When did you have your first crush? I don't remember
140.When was the last time you threw up? Long time ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes 
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No
143.What about cleavage? N/A 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Nope
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Nope
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Nope
147.What theme does your room have? Nothing really
148.What size shoe do you wear? 11 1/2 I think 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? I don't have msn
150.How are you feeling right now? Tired
151.When was the last time you were at a party? '97
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Nope
153.Have you ever received one? Yes
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Nope
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I don't know 
156.What is one of your good qualities? I don't know
157.Would you marry for money? Nope
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Dad's
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom
161.Which one gives more money? Neither 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? N/A
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Nope
164.What kind of music do you like? Hard rock, Alternative, most types
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Nope
166.What is your worst fear? Not sure
167.Would you ever join the army? N/A
168.Do you like cows? They're ok 
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Listen to music
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? After you 
171.Do you like to party? Sometimes
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Moons
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? I don't know
176.Favourite band? AC/DC
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Nope 
178.How many languages can you speak? 1
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? N/A
180.What time are you finishing this? 5:38 pm


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? 7:05pm
2.Name? Epril
3.Nicknames? Lacy
4.Date of birth? Sept.1
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5'4'.
7.Eye colour? Green.
8.Where were you born? New York.
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 0
10.Pets? Cats
11.Hair colour?Blonde.
12.Piercings? 2.
13.Town you live in? Pleasantville
14.Favourite foods? Chocolate
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Yes, at camp
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? Nothing I caused
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? Olive Garden
22.Favourite flower? All
23.Favourite sport to watch? Football
24.Favourite drink? Iced Water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Chocolate
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Well, the one I'm addicted to? McD's
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Tile? Off white
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?0.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? A friend
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Lazy Boy
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on SAS obsessively, lately
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Relax.
34.Bedtime? 10pm the first time
35.Favourite TV show? Survivor.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Probably family
37.Been out of country? Been to 5 different countries.
38.Believe in magic? Hmm..No.
39.Ford or Chevy? I've owned both..Ford. Almost named my son Ford.
40.What are you listening to right now? Nada
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No. 
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? .... 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yes
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name? ...
46.How long have you been together? ...
47.What are you wearing right now? tank top and pj shorts.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? uh, yeah...since I did already..
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yes
50.Are you a virgin? No.
51.Do you smoke? Not recently
52.Do you drink? on occasion.
53.Are you ghetto? you mean poor? it's all relative
54.Are you a player? no
55.What are your favourite colours? purple, green, blue.
56.What is your favourite animal? baby pigs
57.Do you have any birthmarks? I guess so.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yes
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one really.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes.
61.Do you get online a lot? Lately, yes. I'm experiencing it for the 1st time
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, but not afraid to let go.
63.Do you shower? Once a month.
64.Do you hate school? No, it was where I went to get away from my dad.
65.Do you have a social life? A little
66.How easily do you trust people? It so depends on the person.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Oh yeah.
68.Would you ever sky dive? yes
69.Do you like to dance? yes, at outdoor events, laid back stuff.
70.Have you ever been out of state? yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? no
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Came close a few times.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I am out and want back in.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes. The jerk and the loser.
78.Have you ever gotten high? 
79.Do you like Snapple? Not really
80.Do you drink a lot of water? At least 8 glasses a day.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? No.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? Teachers.
85.Are you a role model? I like to think I am at times
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yes to Six Flags
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Clarks-sandals
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings
89.What do you want pierced? My eyebrow-seems sexy
90.Do you like taking pictures? yes, I annoy people with it.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? Yes
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Not really
94.Have you ever started a rumour? I can't remember; I doubt it.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? Yes!
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? One
99.Have you ever been played? Yes
100.Have you ever played anyone? Does that mean cheating? Then no.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Mom, yes. Dad, try to be civil
102.How do you vent your anger? Mostly direct it inward.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No.
105.Do you have a job? Yes
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No more than I have fingers for.
108.Do you run your mouth? I get accused of it..
109.What do you want a tattoo of? 'Drive Shaft'
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Which one? They were all cute.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? No comment
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *****ed out? WHAT?
114.Are you rude? Once in awhile
115.What was the last compliment you received? I love you
116.Do you like getting dirty? I love the smell of dirt.
117.Are you flexible? Are you horny?
118.What is your heritage? German.
119.What is your lucky number? 3?
120.What does your hair look like right now? It's in a pony tail.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I was one for 3 years.
122.Describe your looks? Girl next door
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I'd dye it a little lighter blonde, or add some red
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Three months ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? One million
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? yes
129.If yes, when was the last time? -one month ago
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Month ago
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother.
132.Do you cry a lot? No..I take powerful meds.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? a wee bit..
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? What?
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Followed, yes.
137.What do you like most about your body? Nice skin
138.What do you like least about your body? Stomach fat.
139.When did you have your first crush? 1st grade
140.When was the last time you threw up? year ago?
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Absolutely not.
143.What about cleavage? Yes.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way? There you go again
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Mmmm..
147.What theme does your room have? Ivy.
148.What size shoe do you wear?71/2
149.What is your screen name on MSN? What is MSN?
150.How are you feeling right now? Mellow
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Last weekend.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? No
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Loopiness
156.What is one of your good qualities? Honesty
157.Would you marry for money? Good question. No.
158.What do you drive? men crazy. No, I need another car.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? mom
161.Which one gives more money? mom
162.When was the last time you cried in school? When my daughter graduated from kindergarten?
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? I doubt it, although I've had several girl crushes
164.What kind of music do you like? Rock, folk, whatever
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No
166.What is your worst fear? My kids become depressed like I was.
167.Would you ever join the army? I used to daydream about it.
168.Do you like cows? Only wild ones.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Hopefully go to heaven
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Gasp
171.Do you like to party? at times
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? moons
174.Coke or Pepsi? Diet coke.
175.Favourite scent? fresh cut grass.
176.Favourite band? Roches.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? yes
178.How many languages can you speak? One, plus a little french and spanish
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 7:44


----------



## BDY18 (Nov 8, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 10:33 pm
2.Name? Brittany
3.Nicknames? Britt, Bitty
4.Date of birth? April 24 1990
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5' 7''
7.Eye colour? hazel
8.Where were you born? grand rapids
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19
10.Pets? 1 dog, 1 cat, 1 rabbit, 6 fish
11.Hair colour? Naturally its brown but i just dyed it burgundy
12.Piercings? Ears, nose, eyebrow
13.Town you live in? Kentwood
14.Favourite foods? None
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Not because I loved them
18.Been in a car accident? Yeah, but never got hurt
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? None
21.Favourite restaurant? None
22.Favourite flower? All of them
23.Favourite sport to watch? None
24.Favourite drink? Water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookie Dough
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney sucks now, so I'd have to warner bros
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? None
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Cream
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Haven't taken it yet
30.Whom did you get your last email from? My ex
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? It wouldn't be just one store
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Go online, play video games, go outside, read, think
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Not sure
34.Bedtime? Usually around 3 or 4 am
35.Favourite TV show? I don't really watch TV anymore, but probably the simpsons
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My ex
37.Been out of country? No
38.Believe in magic? In some ways
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No
42.If you have, what grade did you fail?
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Probably more then 1 person
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name?
46.How long have you been together?
47.What are you wearing right now? Jeans and a long sleeve shirt
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Already have
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yeah
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? Sometimes
52.Do you drink? Sometimes
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? Used to be lol
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue
56.What is your favourite animal? That's a hard question
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? They tried, but failed
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Not lately
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yeah
61.Do you get online a lot? Yeah
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? Yeah
64.Do you hate school? Yeah but I'm not going to school right now
65.Do you have a social life? Barely
66.How easily do you trust people? Not so easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah
68.Would you ever sky dive? Definitely 
69.Do you like to dance? Not around people lol
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yeah
71.Do you like to travel? I love it
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yes
75.Are you spoiled? Some might think so
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? Its alright
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? Different kinds
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yeah
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? People who get over there fears
85.Are you a role model? No
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yes
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Band T-shirts
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Nothing shiny
89.What do you want pierced? A lot of things
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Sometimes
92.Do you have a tan? No
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Not that can remember
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yeah
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Yeah, 1 brother and 2 sisters
99.Have you ever been played? Yeah
100.Have you ever played anyone? Yeah
101.Do you get along with your parents? Most of the time
102.How do you vent your anger? Listening to music and writing mostly
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? is 6 a lot? I'm not sure.
108.Do you run your mouth? Nope
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Not sure yet, something beautiful
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? My most recent ex had dark brown wavy/curly hair, brown eyes, pale, freckles, and had a really pretty smile
112.What does your most recent crush look like? I dunno...
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Huh? Probably
114.Are you rude? I don't think so, I hope not, I might seem like it
115.What was the last compliment you received? I don't remember...
116.Do you like getting dirty? what kind of dirty? depends
117.Are you flexible? A little
118.What is your heritage? I dunno, a little bit of everything
119.What is your lucky number? I don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? straight purplish, i dunno
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Yeah
122.Describe your looks?
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Burgundy
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Not by alot
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yeah, but not by alot
126.When was the last time you were drunk? About a week ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't pay attention to that
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Nope
129.If yes, when was the last time? ...
130.When was the last time you went on a date? A couple months ago
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? Sometimes
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No, well not consciously
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Yeah
135.Are you the romantic type? Sometimes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Kind of
137.What do you like most about your body? Hands, eyes, lips
138.What do you like least about your body? Legs and arms
139.When did you have your first crush? In the first grade
140.When was the last time you threw up? About a week ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No
143.What about cleavage? No
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Yeah
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? Fairies and rainbows 
148.What size shoe do you wear? Umm...10 1/2
149.What is your screen name on MSN? [email protected]
150.How are you feeling right now? Optimistic
151.When was the last time you were at a party? A couple months ago
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Lol just to be funny
153.Have you ever received one? Yeah :-D It was awesome
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Probably
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Overly sensitive and paranoid
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm not sure, I used to be really funny, but that quality doesn't show much anymore
157.Would you marry for money? Nope
158.What do you drive? I don't
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Dads
160.Which one's more lenient? Dad
161.Which one gives more money? I dunno
162.When was the last time you cried in school? When I got hit in the face with a basketball lmao
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Definitely 
164.What kind of music do you like? Rock, metal, Indie etc.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Probably
166.What is your worst fear? Being misunderstood
167.Would you ever join the army? I've thought about it, but probably not
168.Do you like cows? They're alright
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I'm really not sure...Probably go crazy, i dunno
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I don't know, depends on who it is
171.Do you like to party? After a while
172.Hearts or broken hearts? ...
173.Moons or stars? Both
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
175.Favourite scent? nag champa
176.Favourite band? I dunno...smashing pumpkins are pretty good
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I have
178.How many languages can you speak? One
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Depends
180.What time are you finishing this? 11:22 pm


----------



## CurryQueen (Dec 23, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 122
*2.Name?* Maddhi
*3.Nicknames?* Curry Queen
*4.Date of birth?* 08th August
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'4
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel
*8.Where were you born?* Los Angeles
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 1 
*10.Pets?* Dog named Tangerine
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Walnut 
*14.Favourite foods?* Tacos, Indian food, sushi, anything really..
*15.Ever been to Africa?* I wish
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Elephant Bar or BJs, I don't know.
*22.Favourite flower?* Araliya
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball
*24.Favourite drink?* Thai iced tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Coffee
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Neither
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None of them
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have wood floors...
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Haven't taken it yet
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Bath and Body Works
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Costco
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Facebook
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Don't worry about it"
*34.Bedtime?* 10-ish hahaha
*35.Favourite TV show?* The Colbert Report
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Family
*37.Been out of country? *Many times
*38.Believe in magic?* I'm open to it
*39.Ford or Chevy?* I don't know, I prefer Toyota
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Christmas music
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope 
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ----
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Sure
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope
*45.If so, what is their name?*  
*46.How long have you been together?* :'(
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Maybe... yeah.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No, sadly all my teachers look like old hags.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yup
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope
*52.Do you drink?* No
*53.Are you ghetto?* H3lLz n0
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* brick red, gray, orange
*56.What is your favourite animal?* elephants
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* sure, a few
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* not seriously
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* best friend
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy with people I don't really know
*63.Do you shower? *Yesss
*64.Do you hate school?* Most definitely
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not so much
*66.How easily do you trust people?* After a while, I trust people.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I guess
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* If given the opportunity...
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not at parties, but by myself sure ahaha
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* YESSS
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *If not for my family, I'd already be out of here
*75.Are you spoiled?* Not the least bit
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Yum... too much sugar though.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Sensodyne
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Depends
*84.Who do you look up to?* Some people.
*85.Are you a role model?* Don't think so.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* bracelets, watches, rings.
*89.What do you want pierced?* nose
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* mhmm
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* sometimes
*92.Do you have a tan?* I was born tan
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *I hope not.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* cell phone
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Most of the time yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I email my friend long long paragraphs haha
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Are you kidding me?
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Never had one
*105.Do you have a job?* Not yet
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* All the time
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* None
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Only sometimes when I get really passionate haha
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* 'Nirvana' in sinhalese 
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* blank
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Tall, dark, and handsome
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? eww no
*114.Are you rude?* I try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* "You have pretty eyes"
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Haven't had the chance *
**117.Are you flexible?* Somewhat
*118.What is your heritage? *Sri Lankan
*119.What is your lucky number? *8
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Down, messy.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am - going on 5 years!
*122.Describe your looks?* Unkept unfortunately ahaha.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* dark brown
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* ehh, I don't know
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yeah...
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Whenever I get to my phone
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Nope
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *---
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Don't remember
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I've been told father
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yup
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* maybe sometimes haha
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "What?"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I have nice eyes. I like my hair's texture
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Insignificant things...
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 1st grade
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* 2 months ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* eww no
*143.What about cleavage?* Not intentionally
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Haha yes.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Not literally.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* San Francisco/culture/random items
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't gots one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* I'm on a social anxiety forum, aren't I?
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Couple weeks ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* no
*153.Have you ever received one?* no
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Hope not
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Paranoia/Jealousy
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Wit/Aspiration
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I don't
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Bit of both
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Depends on the situation
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Can't remember 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* no
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Arcade Fire, Beirut, Rilo Kiley, Stars, Sigur Ros etc... Not sure what you call that 
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* Death, injections, frogs/salamanders, many many things...
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* No
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Eat and cry myself to death
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* One word? Bye I guess, that's a depressing thought.
*171.Do you like to party?* Not usually
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Eucalyptus Spearmint 
*176.Favourite band?* Arcade Fire
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Maybe dark red
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 3
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Only parents or brother, no one else.
*180.What time are you finishing this? 152
*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 9:44 PM
*2.Name?* ... 
*3.Nicknames?* ... 
*4.Date of birth?* 05/03/91.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5' nuthin. 
*7.Eye colour? * Blue.
*8.Where were you born?* Earth...as far as I know anyway...I don't remember. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 2...one was the #1 and the other was the # 9 
*10.Pets?* Three cats.
*11.Hair colour?* Medium Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 0. 
*13.Town you live in?* ...
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* ?.
*22.Favourite flower?* idk. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* none 
*24.Favourite drink?* hot chocolate.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* blueberry.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* WB.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* ...
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Brown.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 1. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My sister.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* gap
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * go online
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* What?
*34.Bedtime?* when I'm tired
*35.Favourite TV show?* Teen Mom.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* noone.
*37.Been out of country? * yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* no.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Burning for you.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* no.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* I didn't
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* no
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * no
*45.If so, what is their name?* ?
*46.How long have you been together?* 30 years 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* hoodie
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * ?
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Pink, purple, and blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* cat 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* noone
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? * yes...way too much unfortunately
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, painfully
*63.Do you shower? * yes
*64.Do you hate school?* yes
*65.Do you have a social life? * what's that?
*66.How easily do you trust people?* not easily.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I guess.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* probably not. 
*69.Do you like to dance? * no.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes, but hardly ever do
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * More than anything!!
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* yes, I guess
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* sorta
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* whatever's in my bathroom
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? * No, don't need one
*84.Who do you look up to?* everyone....i'm short 
*85.Are you a role model?* ehh
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* no 
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* none...it's very popular 
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* nada.
*89.What do you want pierced?* ears.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* no.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yes.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * yes 3 too many.
*99.Have you ever been played? * No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* I guess.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * I beat up my cats....jk 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No, I never had one. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* not really.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* yeah right
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't want one.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don't have one.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* I don't have one
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* don't have one
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* not really
*114.Are you rude?* not really
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* ummm
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* I guess
*118.What is your heritage? * Italian, irish, french and german
*119.What is your lucky number? * 7?
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* a mess.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* maybe
*122.Describe your looks?* I look like me
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* darker
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't, unless I'm expecting someone to call.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- umm...last night
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* never.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* ....
*132.Do you cry a lot?* not anymore
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Not anymore
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "uh huh"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Pffft...no.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* It works
*138.What do you like least about your body?* too short
*139.When did you have your first crush?* idk.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* idr...years ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* No.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* ...
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* uhh...no
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?*plain and ugly...is that a theme?
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 6 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* tired and bored 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* 12th of never.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Yeah right.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Do cats sticking their butt in my face count? :b
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Not that I know of
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* indecisive 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* helpful...or at least I try to be
*157.Would you marry for money?* No way.
*158.What do you drive?* Nissan Altima.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* depends
*161.Which one gives more money? * Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* hmmm...?
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Music.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Probably not.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Public humiliation.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't _dislike_ them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Die.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* depends 
*171.Do you like to party?* not really.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* I can't choose.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Maybe. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Only the one I'm typing in. 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 10:22...wow that took 4evr


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread was so old .

*1.What time are you starting this?* 03:40am
*2.Name?* Alison
*3.Nicknames?* Alice
*4.Date of birth?* 9th August '93
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'3
*7.Eye colour? * Blue.
*8.Where were you born?* London
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Like, 10?
*10.Pets?* None
*11.Hair colour?* Dark brown
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Bolton
*14.Favourite foods?* Chicken salad wrap
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Tunisia
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Wednesday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* that one in darwen
*22.Favourite flower?* calla lily
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* football
*24.Favourite drink?* tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* WB.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* subway
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* purple
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 0
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* an alert thing
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Selfridges
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Dance
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* 
*34.Bedtime?* when I'm tired
*35.Favourite TV show?* Come Dine with Me 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Fam
*37.Been out of country? * yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* meh 
*39.Ford or Chevy?* ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* nothing
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* no.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* no
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *yes
*45.If so, what is their name?* Ty
*46.How long have you been together?* a few years
*47.What are you wearing right now?* pajamas
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *sure
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* no
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* yes
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* purple, white and pink
*56.What is your favourite animal?* penguin
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* no
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Cherry
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? * yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? * yes
*64.Do you hate school?* 
*65.Do you have a social life? * what's that?
*66.How easily do you trust people?* not easily.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* no
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* yes
*69.Do you like to dance? *yes
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* yes
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * no
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* no idea what this is
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* no
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* colgate sensitive
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* nobody
*85.Are you a role model?* no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* no, what are these?
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* 
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* white gold
*89.What do you want pierced?* none
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* no.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *yes
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yes.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * yes 
*99.Have you ever been played? * No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? * smash coke cans
*103.Have you ever ran away?* no
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* a few
*108.Do you run your mouth?* yes
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't want one.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don't have one.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* tall dark and feminine..ha
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* none
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* don't know what this word is
*114.Are you rude?* some, i try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Something about shiny hair
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* some
*118.What is your heritage? *english
*119.What is your lucky number? *3
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* curly 
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* yes
*122.Describe your looks?* dark hair, pale, short
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* darker
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* summer
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* yes
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- summer
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* summer
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* both
*132.Do you cry a lot?* some
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* mmkay
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* my belly
*138.What do you like least about your body?* my legs are fat
*139.When did you have your first crush?* wayne rooney 
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* last year
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* blondes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* yes
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* yes
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* what?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* ?
*147.What theme does your room have?* royal purple and gold
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 4
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* sleepy
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* halloween
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* yes
*153.Have you ever received one?* no
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * many
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* *****y, vain, emotional
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* 
*157.Would you marry for money?* yes
*158.What do you drive?* bmw x5
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mummy
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Daddy
*161.Which one gives more money? * Daddy
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* like 3 years ago
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Sure
*164.What kind of music do you like?* most
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* the dark, dying, family dying
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* no
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Die
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* iloveyou
*171.Do you like to party?* 
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* lostprophets
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* yes
*178.How many languages can you speak 3*
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *03:57


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 11:48 AM
*2.Name?* 
*3.Nicknames?* In HS, J-nat, Cheesy, Hey you
*4.Date of birth? *11/26
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'2
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Hospital
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I turned 20, but I think there was 5 candles.
*10.Pets? *Dog
*11.Hair colour?* Dark brown
*12.Piercings?* Ears
*13.Town you live in? *A small town in the U.S.
*14.Favourite foods?* chicken parm, burgers, pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa? *No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Fender benders. I wasn't driving.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits? *Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Everyday is the same
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Friendlys
*22.Favourite flower?* All flowers
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Baseball/football
*24.Favourite drink?* Soda/iced coffee
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Rocky road
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney? *Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* I don't eat it.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *IDK
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* The written part once 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Junk
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Best Buy
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Go online
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* 
*34.Bedtime?* 11-1 or later.
*35.Favourite TV show?* IDK
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with? *Dad
*37.Been out of country? *No
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford since I drive one
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Journey:Greatest hits :boogie
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans/ button down shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Probably
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes 
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope
*52.Do you drink?* Not really
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favouritecolours?* Blue/red
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Giraffes 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yeah
*61.Do you get online a lot? *I spend most of my time online
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Usually shy, but I can be outgoing. It depends
*63.Do you shower? *Mhmm,everyday. Sometimes twice a day
*64.Do you hate school?* I hated school. College is okay, probably cause I take most of my classes online. 
*65.Do you have a social life? :rofl*
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily anymore. So many people have let me down. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Nah, except maybe that I :heart Journey.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* I would love too, but I probaly would chicken out. 
*69.Do you like to dance? :banana*
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Mmhm
*71.Do you like to travel?* I don't travel, but I would like to
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Someday
*75.Are you spoiled?* Nah
*76.Are you a brat?* I hope not
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yeah
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Kind of
*79.Do you like Snapple?* I don't really drink it, but yeah it's good
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* No
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* I think colgate. I don't know Whatevers in the bathroom
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yeah. For emergencies only. 
*83.Do you have a curfew? *I don't need one. 
*84.Who do you look up to?* I don't know.
*85.Are you a role model?* Umm..probably not.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't really focus on brands. I just buy whatever I like. 
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Sometimes rings or rubber bracelets. Earrings once in a while.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sometimes. 
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* I always look like crap.
*92.Do you have a tan?* No.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nah.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No, I don't need one.
*96.Do you have your own pool? *No.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Whatever.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *No. I kinda wish I did though..
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yeah. :mum
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yeah.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't really have anger problems anymore.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job? *I never had one to get fired from. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yeah.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* :no
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Sometimes.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I want a few.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Breaking Benjamin logo.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* :troll
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I don't have one.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* :stu
*114.Are you rude?* I hope not. I try not to be...
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* ....
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Sure.
*117.Are you flexible?* No.
*118.What is your heritage? *...
*119.What is your lucky number? *I don't have one.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Okay, I guess.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No.
*122.Describe your looks?* Umm..
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Sure, but not too much younger.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Of course.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Whenever I get to the phone...if I even answer it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yeah.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- Years ago when we had a pool.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* A mix of both.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Nah.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? *Yeah
*135.Are you the romantic type?* IDK
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Um
*138.What do you like least about your body?* IDK
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 1st grade
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* 2 yrs ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* I'll take anything. :banana
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* :no
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Yes.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*147.What theme does your room have?* IDK...I have a lot of pictures of bands and lyrics and quotes all over the walls. 
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* It depends...7 or 7 and 1/2
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use that.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Content.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* In the summertime
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* ...no
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Who knows.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Not sure..I guess I could say anxiety.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I listen and try to be nice and sympathetic.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No way
*158.What do you drive?* A ford pick up truck for now. 
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* RIP Mom
*160.Which one's more lenient?* ...
*161.Which one gives more money? ...*
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Senior year because of my "wonderful" friends. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Probably not.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock....post hardcore, alternative, pop rock, grunge, just any kind of rock.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Nah
*166.What is your worst fear?* Death, spiders and crickets being near me, hieghts, suffocation...lots of things.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Probably not.
*168.Do you like cows?* Sure.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Get high.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I love you.
*171.Do you like to party?* No.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Both.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke Zero.
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* Senses Fail.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* I have. Never again.
*178.How many languages can you speak? *One.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Maybe.
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 12:25 PM


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 16:08
2.Name? Rather not say 
3.Nicknames? ditto 
4.Date of birth? I'm 27. Date of birth is private info.
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? Basically 6'0
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Not in the US.
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? about 3 or 4.
10.Pets? None right now 
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? 0 
13.Town you live in? Somewhere near DC
14.Favourite foods? Spaghetti.
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Yes.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? Yes while not moving.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits.
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday.
21.Favourite restaurant? This sushi place called Matuba.
22.Favourite flower? 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Basketball.
24.Favourite drink? water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookies n Creme.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Five guys
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Blue.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? zero.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Ticketmaster
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Best Buy.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Listen to music.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Only mad when people try to BS.
34.Bedtime? 12-1 am.
35.Favourite TV show? use to like 24, not really digging any other than It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? a couple of friends.
37.Been out of country? I lived in 5 different countries.
38.Believe in magic? No.
39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy.
40.What are you listening to right now? Phish - Slave To The Traffic Light
41.Have you ever failed a grade? yeah
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? I only failed when I didn't show up.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? A woman at work. She's so beautiful.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope
45.If so, what is their name? N/A
46.How long have you been together? N/A
47.What are you wearing right now? Jeans, a Stubb's Bar and grill shirt.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Already happened.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yeah.
50.Are you a virgin? No.
51.Do you smoke? Yes.
52.Do you drink? Yes. 
53.Are you ghetto? No.
54.Are you a player? No..
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, green, orange
56.What is your favourite animal? Dogs.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Several
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yeah.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? A guy I'll call H.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes.
61.Do you get online a lot? Yeah.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy. I can be outgoing, only for limited times.
63.Do you shower? Once a day, always after working out.
64.Do you hate school? Nope.
65.Do you have a social life? I hang out with close friends.
66.How easily do you trust people? Only people I known for a while, it takes time for me to trust someone.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Definitely. People wouldn't believe me if I told them.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Hell yeah.
69.Do you like to dance? Yeah, especially to Phish.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yeah.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Twice.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? A few times.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Nope.
75.Are you spoiled? In some ways. 
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes.
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes.
79.Do you like Snapple? No.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? Too old for one!
84.Who do you look up to? my late father.
85.Are you a role model? Nope.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yeah
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Not really into brands, but Luckys when it comes to jeans.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? none.
89.What do you want pierced? Not into piercings.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yeah
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? I'm mortified by it.
92.Do you have a tan? I tan nicely.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Only if someone is being real annoying
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes..
99.Have you ever been played? Yep.
100.Have you ever played anyone? Yeah.
101.Do you get along with your parents? To a degree.
102.How do you vent your anger? Martial Arts, Yoga, venting here.
103.Have you ever ran away? Yes.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? Yes..
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? A have a few
108.Do you run your mouth? I can.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Want a cool design that says run wild.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? A peace-biohazard sign, psychedelic style.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Last one was a hot French woman, she was very beautiful, dresses classy, but sexy. 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Beautiful brunette, well-dressed, classy. Women into fast fashion is my weakness.
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Yeah.
114.Are you rude? I can be, but I'm usually polite and courteous.
115.What was the last compliment you received? Don't remember
116.Do you like getting dirty? Yeah.
117.Are you flexible? Very flexible.
118.What is your heritage? 1/4 English, 1/4 Norweigan, 1/2 Thai.
119.What is your lucky number? Don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? Spiked up
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Couldn't. 
122.Describe your looks? Wearing some jeans and a Stubb's Bar & Grill shirt.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Brown.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? If they were cool with my antics, yeah.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? About a week ago.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I always pick up late.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Yes.
129.If yes, when was the last time? When I was a teenager.
130.When was the last time you went on a date? About a year ago.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? father.
132.Do you cry a lot? no.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? no.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I tend to say man a lot.
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Yeah.
137.What do you like most about your body? I like my shoulders.
138.What do you like least about your body? That it's hard for me to get bigger.
139.When did you have your first crush? 7th grade.
140.When was the last time you threw up? Three weeks.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Hell no.
143.What about cleavage? No.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Yeah.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Yeah.
147.What theme does your room have? It has green paint, has a nice glow to it..
148.What size shoe do you wear? 12.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? None
150.How are you feeling right now? Pretty mellow. 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Halloween.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? Yes.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yea.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Jealousy. Paranoia. 
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyalty, Kindness. 
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? Eclipse.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? mom.
160.Which one’s more lenient? My dad was.
161.Which one gives more money? Both were cheap asses.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? In high school 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? nope.
164.What kind of music do you like? Good music.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yeah.
166.What is your worst fear? A lot.
167.Would you ever join the army? If the reason is truly defense and the country is under direct attack, I would join.
168.Do you like cows? Yes.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Just get really ****ed up.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Be free.
171.Do you like to party? Love it.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? I want to blow the stars from the sky.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Neither. 
175.Favourite scent? Cannabis.
176.Favourite band? Guided By Voices.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I have. 
178.How many languages can you speak? English. A bit of German. 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 16:59


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 4:46pm
*2.Name?* Christina. 
*3.Nicknames?* None, really. I have a cutesy nickname, but only my parents call me that. Not mentioning it here. lol
*4.Date of birth?* October 30
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'4"
*7.Eye colour? *Dark brown, almost black.
*8.Where were you born?* Southeast TX
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 25 
*10.Pets?* Cat named Lila.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 2.
*13.Town you live in?* 
*14.Favourite foods?* Spinach alfredo pizza, chocolate
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Panera Bread, at the moment.
*22.Favourite flower?* 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Soccer
*24.Favourite drink?* Green tea or root beer
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Superman. Coffee.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Arbys!
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Creamish beige.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Austin
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Macy's, Old Navy, or Barnes and Noble.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Jump on the internetz. or nap.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why are you so quiet? or You're lazy.
*34.Bedtime?* 1am.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Ghost Adventures.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Parents and brother.
*37.Been out of country? *Yeah, a couple of times.
*38.Believe in magic?* Yeah.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Black Hole sun- Soundgarden
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Maybe a couple...
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No 
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Nightgown.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Sure, why not. 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Not that I know of...
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Gray, blue, teal, magenta, brown
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Koalas and cats 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Nope.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one anymore.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No. Thank goodness.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *More than I really need to.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, for the most part.
*63.Do you shower? *Of course. everyday.
*64.Do you hate school?* No. I'm a nerd.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Zip.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not so much.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* No?
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Oh hellz naw.
*69.Do you like to dance? *In the privacy of my room, yes. It's good exercise.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yeah.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Someday!
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yeah.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Yeah.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes. 
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Whatever's in there.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Blackberry
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* I dunno.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yeah.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Idk.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Necklace
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing. I have enough holes in my head.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* NOO!
*92.Do you have a tan?* I'm naturally tan.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nah.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yah.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Probably.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yeah.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Yell, kick and scream.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Tried to once when i was 5.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No :/
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* 
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Osama bin laden
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* A total cutie :b

*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Oh, yeah. Good times.
*114.Are you rude?* I don't think.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Was told I was beautiful.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Nope.
*117.Are you flexible?* Not so much.
*118.What is your heritage? *Mexican and Filipino.
*119.What is your lucky number? *2
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's down and in need of a good brushing.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Nope! I love food too much.
*122.Describe your looks?* Dark hair, dark eyes, very tan.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Medium brown, I guess?
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* A couple of years younger, yes.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Sure.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?*I pick up the phone as soon as I find it!
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Nope.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* August :/ It's been awhile.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Neither.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yeah.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* When I was younger.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Yeah, I know.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yea.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Nope.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My legs, I guess.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My flabby stomach. :/
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Kindergarden, maybe.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Earlier this year.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes. Blondes are cool too.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Ugh. no.
*143.What about cleavage?* Sometimes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Huh.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Not that I know of.
*147.What theme does your room have?* None.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Christina
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Crappy.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A week ago.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Nope.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *No.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Temper.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Kindness.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Absolutely not.
*158.What do you drive?* Nissan Altima
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mommy's
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* I never have.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't think so.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* A wide variety.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Oh god no.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Dying and public speaking.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Sure.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Idk.?
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla
*176.Favourite band?* The Beatles.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Probably not.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* ONe. haha.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *5:19pm


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a lot of time on my hands.. 

1.What time are you starting this? 11:02
2.Name? Eve
3.Nicknames? None really.. everyone used to call me eveo in school..
4.Date of birth? August 30th 1993
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5'3"
7.Eye colour? Blue
8.Where were you born? Devon, England
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 17
10.Pets? 1 cat, 3 rats.
11.Hair colour? Blonde
12.Piercings? Ears and bellybutton, i had my rook done but it would heal so i got annoyed and took it out.. hah
13.Town you live in? Devon.. its not a town but nvm
14.Favourite foods? Kinder Bueno! =D
15.Ever been to Africa? No, but i want to go.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Um.
18.Been in a car accident? Never
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday, no school and no work. 
21.Favourite restaurant? Just a little one near my house..
22.Favourite flower? Um.. idk, im not really a flower person :lol
23.Favourite sport to watch? I don't watch sports, but i like watching the gymnastics and diving in the olympics haha.
24.Favourite drink? Tea!
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Chocolate.. or cookie dough, or chocolate fudge brownie 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McDonalds
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Creamy kinda thing..
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? I haven't taken my test.. I'm not even learning. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? My sister.. or SAS
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Probably new look.. or river island. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? SAS
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? 'I know how you feel..'
34.Bedtime? Whenever i want
35.Favourite TV show? Ahh Eastenders..
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Family
37.Been out of country? Yep 6 times
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? :lol i have no idea
40.What are you listening to right now? Russel Howard, hes on Tv.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No..
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? I didn't
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Its more than a crush..
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Yes, i have the most amazing boyfriend.
45.If so, what is their name? Joe
46.How long have you been together? Not long, just over a week.
47.What are you wearing right now? PJ's
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yeah
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yeah, everyone had a crush on the technology teacher at my old school
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? No 
53.Are you ghetto? Haha, no.
54.Are you a player? Nope 
55.What are your favourite colours? Green, Orange & Yellow
56.What is your favourite animal? Any kind of Bear.. or a giraffe. 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? I had one.. its pretty invisible now.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Nope.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Probably my mum. 
60.Have you ever been slapped? Not that i remember
61.Do you get online a lot? I'm online pretty much all the time, i lead a boring life. :lol
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Obviously shy...
63.Do you shower? Of course i shower. :lol
64.Do you hate school? I don't hate it.. but i don't really enjoy it.
65.Do you have a social life? Not anymore.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not that easily, I don't trust many people..
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah, i guess so.
68.Would you ever sky dive? No way.
69.Do you like to dance? No, i suck.
70.Have you ever been out of state? :roll 
71.Do you like to travel? Yeah
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yes
75.Are you spoiled? Kinda..
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yeah, but it wasn't really a real relationship.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? What's Snapple?
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Not really.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yeah
83.Do you have a curfew? Nope
84.Who do you look up to? Confident people, I will be like that one day! :lol
85.Are you a role model? No
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Where..?
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I don't
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, bracelets, necklaces. I never wear much though
89.What do you want pierced? Something, I'm just not sure what. I totally want my septum done but i'd look stupid. Haha
90.Do you like taking pictures? Not really
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No
92.Do you have a tan? No, im pretty pale. 
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yeah
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yeah? 
96.Do you have your own pool? No.. its too cold for a pool here.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Um.. neither? 
98.Do you have any siblings? A younger sister.
99.Have you ever been played? No.
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Yeah, really well.
102.How do you vent your anger? Depends who I'm angry with. If its my family i shout.. Anyone else and I'll stay silent.
103.Have you ever ran away? Nope
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Not yet.. 
105.Do you have a job? Yeah
106.Do you daydream a lot? Always
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? Ah sometimes.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I have no idea..
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I don't have any.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? uke Yuck.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Freakin' gorgeous. 
113.Have you ever been *****ed out?
114.Are you rude? Nopee
115.What was the last compliment you received? My aunty said she liked my coat.. haha
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sometimes
117.Are you flexible? I am kinda 
118.What is your heritage? English.. and a tiny bit french i think.
119.What is your lucky number? 7
120.What does your hair look like right now? Kinda at my shoulders.. straght..ish
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Never, i love meat :lol
122.Describe your looks? Boring.. 
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? A lighter blonde
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? No
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yeah
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Ah i can't even remember.. The last time i drank was september but i wasn't drunk at all.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? About.. 3 idk
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Nope
129.If yes, when was the last time? 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? I've never really been on a proper date. =/
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? A bit of both
132.Do you cry a lot? I haven't cried in quite a while.. but I'm pretty emotional. Haha.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? haha nooo.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Idk 
135.Are you the romantic type? Kinda
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Nope
137.What do you like most about your body? I'm not fat.
138.What do you like least about your body? Booooooobs.. face :L
139.When did you have your first crush? I was probably like 10
140.When was the last time you threw up? I don't remember
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Not really, no.
143.What about cleavage? ehh idk
144.Is your best friend a virgin? My bestfriend.. i dont have one. 
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? I hope not..
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Nope
147.What theme does your room have? Red..
148.What size shoe do you wear? 5 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Eve
150.How are you feeling right now? Excited, bored..
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Halloween
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Nope
153.Have you ever received one? No :L
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Nope
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I judge people too much before getting to know them.
156.What is one of your good qualities? Ehhmm.. I try my best to make people happy. Idk :L
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? I dont.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? I'm a daddies girl haha
160.Which one’s more lenient? Dad
161.Which one gives more money?Dad 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? October 2nd 2006 hah.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Nope
164.What kind of music do you like? I like a bunch of different stuff..
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Not a chance in hell. 
166.What is your worst fear? Being eaten by some big animal.. :L
167.Would you ever join the army? No.. I'd be useless
168.Do you like cows? I don't dislike cows..
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I would.. get on a plane to America.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? One word? 'bye' If i could have a few more words im sure i could think of something better.
171.Do you like to party? No
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Moons
174.Coke or Pepsi? Ew neither. 
175.Favourite scent? Um... 
176.Favourite band? Currently its Valencia 
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Probably not, no. 
178.How many languages can you speak? Just English.. i did spend 2 years learning spanish, but i can't remember much.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I guess so
180.What time are you finishing this? 12:04

Jesus, that took forever..


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? 4:49
2.Name? Elmo
3.Nicknames? Bambi
4.Date of birth? April
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5’8
7.Eye colour? Blue
8.Where were you born? Canada
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 21
10.Pets? Two kitties
11.Hair colour? Blonde
12.Piercings? Ears
13.Town you live in? - 
14.Favourite foods? French fries, pasta, pizza
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? No
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? Sunday
21.Favourite restaurant? Boston Pizza
22.Favourite flower? Rose
23.Favourite sport to watch? Figure skating, hockey
24.Favourite drink? Chocolate soy milk
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Coffee
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Dairy Queen
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Pink
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? None
30.Whom did you get your last email from? A friend
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Ikea
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Internet
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "Smile"
34.Bedtime? Midnight
35.Favourite TV show? Price is Right
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Sister and niece
37.Been out of country? Yeah
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Meh, cars. I don't know
40.What are you listening to right now? Television
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? -
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Indeed
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No 
45.If so, what is their name? -
46.How long have you been together? -
47.What are you wearing right now? Shirt, sweater, jeans
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes, considering I don't want to get married
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yep
50.Are you a virgin? Yeppers
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? Occasionally
53.Are you ghetto? Pretty much
54.Are you a player? Obviously
55.What are your favourite colours? Grey, black, mustard yellow
56.What is your favourite animal? Cats
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one really
60.Have you ever been slapped? Unfortunately not
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? I try to fit that in
64.Do you hate school? No
65.Do you have a social life? No
66.How easily do you trust people? Not easily at all
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? I'm not very exciting
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes!!
69.Do you like to dance? When I'm alone
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yeah.
71.Do you like to travel? Sometimes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? It's a nice thought so perhaps
75.Are you spoiled? Yes
76.Are you a brat? Yes
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? Not sure
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I try but not much 
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? No one
85.Are you a role model? No
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I don't pay attention to that stuff
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Watch, studs
89.What do you want pierced? I'm content with my ear piercings
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes when they turn out well
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No
92.Do you have a tan? An ever so slight one from summer
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Just cell phone
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yeah
99.Have you ever been played? No
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? Usually
102.How do you vent your anger? Curse or destroy things
103.Have you ever ran away? Nope
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? Yes
106.Do you daydream a lot? Not as much as before
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? No.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Tattoos are not for me
110.What do you have a tattoo of? -
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Tall and scrawny, brown hair, intense
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Super fabulous
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? No
114.Are you rude? I can be
115.What was the last compliment you received? I'm getting fat.
116.Do you like getting dirty? I love me some dirt.
117.Are you flexible? Not at all
118.What is your heritage? French, German, Ukrainian, Scottish
119.What is your lucky number? Pah, haven't found one
120.What does your hair look like right now? It's down
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I am
122.Describe your looks? Flubby head on a toothpick body
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Dark brown
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Sure.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Sure.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Couple nights ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Whenever I get there
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? I go in phases where I cry a lot and then hardly ever
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Okay
135.Are you the romantic type? Yeah
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? My stomach
138.What do you like least about your body? My waiste
139.When did you have your first crush? Grade 1
140.When was the last time you threw up? Couple days ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Normally brunettes but I am quite fond of both.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No
143.What about cleavage? I have none
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Yes
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? It's disgustingly pink
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10
149.What is your screen name on MSN? None
150.How are you feeling right now? Sad
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Last year
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Not that I know
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Get jealous easily
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyal
157.Would you marry for money? Nooo
158.What do you drive? CRV
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom most definitely
161.Which one gives more money? Dad
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Grade 10
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? I don't think so
164.What kind of music do you like? Rock, psychedelic
165.Would you ever bungee jump? I'd like to think so if I got brave enough
166.What is your worst fear? Losing someone I love, sharks
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? Yeah
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Take a walk, binge on my favorite treat, chop my hair
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Peace
171.Do you like to party? No
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke 
175.Favourite scent? Lavender
176.Favourite band? Phish
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I have in the past, so yes
178.How many languages can you speak? One
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 5:15


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Question, is anyone even reading other peoples replies? xD


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Question, is anyone even reading other peoples replies? xD


:no


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :no


Lol .. WOW!!! All of these questions :um
WAY tmi to air out!!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Lol .. WOW!!! All of these questions :um
> WAY tmi to air out!!!


But, what if I want to stalk you? 
:tiptoe

I'm only kidding...it's not necessarily to much information unless you get into details and stuff...like I didn't put my town or name. I don't want anyone finding me. :um It's more of a have no life/kill time thing. :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> But, what if I want to stalk you?
> :tiptoe
> 
> I'm only kidding...it's not necessarily to much information unless you get into details and stuff...like I didn't put my town or name. I don't want anyone finding me. :um It's more of a have no life/kill time thing. :b


:um:sus:bat

Stalk me - It will be the last thing you stalk boy!

:deadR.I.N.P BrokenStars

FYL: N = No

Enough said :cup


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :um:sus:bat
> 
> Stalk me - It will be the last thing you stalk boy!
> 
> ...


 Hehe...but
...I is not a boy. :um
Maybe the stalker thing made you think I was.... erm :bash


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 3:14am
*2.Name?* Jeff
*3.Nicknames?* Coleman
*4.Date of birth?* February 5th
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 6'1 - 6'2" I'm a freak like that
*7.Eye colour? *Green.
*8.Where were you born?* Ontario. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 20 
*10.Pets?* Kiko who is a dog
*11.Hair colour?* Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 0 
*13.Town you live in?* Toronto
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Never
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Don't have one
*21.Favourite restaurant? *The Station, local italian restaurant
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball, Hockey
*24.Favourite drink?* Currently hot apple cider
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie dough
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney? *Warner Brothers I guess, pretty indifferent
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Mcdonalds, although never go
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *Beige
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Didn't fail it 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Friend
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* A really amazing record store
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Quizzes, internet
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you? *Not sure
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* King of Queens
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Parents
*37.Been out of country? *Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* Never
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford, trucks are cool
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Sigur Ros, Agaetis Byrjun album, whatever song I'm on now heh..
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Nothing
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *For sure
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yeah
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* Been a while, but yes
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green and yellow.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Rhinocerous 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Probably, although not too hard
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Alot
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* No
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not so much.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I don't, it takes alot for me to consistently trust you
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Sure, nothing too out there though
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Hell yes, planning on it 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not really
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* 
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Eventually
*75.Are you spoiled?* Yes
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* It's pretty good
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* On certain days
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest whatever
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one really
*85.Are you a role model?* No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Nike
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* If they turn out well
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *It's all about the person I'm around
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Probably, been ages if I have
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* I wear boxers, but I'm thinking briefs may be in the cards for me soon
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Older brother
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Sometimes I supress it, sometimes I let it be known
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No 
*105.Do you have a job?* Part time
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Don't want any
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* None
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Cute, white, heh I don't know, human
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *I'm assuming no
*114.Are you rude?* Not usually
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Boss complimented my work ethic
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not really
*117.Are you flexible?* Not in particular
*118.What is your heritage? *British, Scottish, Italian
*119.What is your lucky number? *Favourite number is 2, don't know if it's lucky
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Yes, am not though
*122.Describe your looks?* Normal young white guy
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *Black I guess, don't feel like having flashy hair colour 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Months ago, maybe 5 months
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* However many it takes to get the phone
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yes
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *This summer
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Summer
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "What did you say?" 
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Just overall it is athletic and nothing is out of proportion so yeah
*138.What do you like least about your body?* I wish my back was muscular, but whatever
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade 2
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Couple months
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Either
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have? *Jeff theme
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Coleman
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Pretty chilled, lil tired
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Don't know, grade 12
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Can't think of any that got out of hand
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Extremely paranoid 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Helpful
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* 2001 Ford Windstar van
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Don't think I ever did, besides first day of school haha 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Probably not, but not sure
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Just alot of different types
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Sure
*166.What is your worst fear?* Burning to death
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Indifferent
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Go grand theft auto on my town
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *One word isn't enough, so instead I'll say none
*171.Do you like to party?* Sure if I am not in a paranoid and introverted mood
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi always 
*175.Favourite scent?* Any cologne or febreezy scent, can't say I like one over the other
*176.Favourite band?* Radiohead
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One, but I speak it fluently
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Not sure, of course I'd love to say yes though
*180.What time are you finishing this? *3:45 am[/QUOTE]


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:53
*2.Name?* Won't say. Too much to lose. 
*3.Nicknames?* Too many.
*4.Date of birth?* 26th February
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'8" 
*7.Eye colour? *Black
*8.Where were you born?* Bombay
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 0
*10.Pets?* Never
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Bombay
*14.Favourite foods?* Too many. No clear cut favourites.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Never
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* What?
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Sunday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* The more expensive ones.
*22.Favourite flower?* Yellow roses
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football
*24.Favourite drink?* Whisky
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Don't like fast food.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Green
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I can't drive. Too poor for a car.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Simran
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* A few clothing stores in the upscale area of my city.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Browse the 'net.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* That I'll never be rich.
*34.Bedtime?* Past 2 am.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Blackadder
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My brother
*37.Been out of country? *Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Meh
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Massive Attack - Dissolved Girl
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Never failed
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Shorts and a tee shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Sure why not.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yeah
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Yes
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, white, red
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Don't know. Never thought about it.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yeah
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My workplace
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yeah
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Quite
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Not really shy, but avoidant.
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Always
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Never
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* No, I suppose.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Sure why not
*69.Do you like to dance? *No, but I'd like to learn how to.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Depends on where I'm travelling
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Not really, but open to better options
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Don't know what that is.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Nobody
*85.Are you a role model?* I hope not.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Lee Cooper, I think.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Don't wear any
*89.What do you want pierced?* Never wanted any piercings. I may be advenerous enough to get my tongue pierced, but no sure how that'd go over. I'm a guy.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yeah
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* Comes with the race
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Reasonably well, I suppose.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I bottle it up
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* No
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Some would say so
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* A bird with its wings spread across my upper back, probably.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Haven't any
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Haven't had any
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Don't have one
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No
*114.Are you rude?* I can be, when I want to.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Girl thought I had a cute smile
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Somewhat
*118.What is your heritage? *Indian. The brown kind, not red.
*119.What is your lucky number? *Don't have any
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's a mop
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am
*122.Describe your looks?* Generic Indian guy
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Brown, I think. Lighter colours wouldn't go with my skin. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* I suppose. Not significantly younger though, maybe a couple years younger.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I drink often, but know when to stop. Never been drunk
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Depends on how far away the phone is.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *N/A
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Half-and-half
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Yeah okay
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I don't think so
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I look younger than my age
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Plenty of things.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Probably as a sophomore in high school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Four months ago. I had malaria.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* Haven't any cleavage
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Have no best friends.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Yeah
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* There is no theme
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use MSN
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Bored
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A year ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Anger, bitterness.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Helpfulness
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I can't drive
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mummy
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mum
*161.Which one gives more money? *I make my own money
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 3rd grade I think
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't think so. I'm not aroused my people of my own sex, but then I'm not exactly turned off either.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Depends on my mood
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Sure
*166.What is your worst fear?* Living
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Not really. I have problems with auhority.
*168.Do you like cows?* No
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Be thrilled
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't have any last words to say to anyone
*171.Do you like to party?* No
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Either
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Either
*175.Favourite scent?* That of good food.
*176.Favourite band?* Changes from time to time. At the moment it is one called Godflesh
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No, it'd just look terrible.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Five. English and four other local ones
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yeah
*180.What time are you finishing this? *6:36


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? 8:17
2.Name? Rosanna
3.Nicknames? Rosie,Rosie Posie, Ro, Omar
4.Date of birth? 19th Jan
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5"6. 
7.Eye colour? Brown.
8.Where were you born? Lamentin. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 4. It was a fancy modern one.
10.Pets? nope 
11.Hair colour? Plumy purpely.
12.Piercings? 4. 
13.Town you live in? Paris.
14.Favourite foods? POTATOES.
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons fo' sho
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday.
21.Favourite restaurant? Breakfast in America.
22.Favourite flower? Hydrangea. 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Rugby.
24.Favourite drink? Ice tea.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Honeycomb.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? I can't make that decision.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McDonalds. 
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Grey,yeah i didn't choose that.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Don't drive. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from?Alex.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? PRIMARK 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? This.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Are you ok?
34.Bedtime? Whenever.
35.Favourite TV show? Misfits.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Esther and Alice.
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? Of course.
39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy,baby.
40.What are you listening to right now? Monster - Kanye West Ft. Jay Z
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Yep,sort of.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Maths amongst others...
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Maybe
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No :/
45.If so, what is their name? Jeffry 
46.How long have you been together? Eternity.
47.What are you wearing right now? Pjs.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Probably.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yeah
50.Are you a virgin? Sadly
51.Do you smoke? Occasionally.
52.Do you drink? Occasionally. 
53.Are you ghetto? Who ever says I'm not is whack.
54.Are you a player? Nope
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, dark blue, light blue and blue.
56.What is your favourite animal? Right now, turtles.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? One.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Nah
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Brother.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yep.
61.Do you get online a lot? Far too much.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy.
63.Do you shower? No of course not.
64.Do you hate school? Yep.
65.Do you have a social life? A little one.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not easily.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yeah!
69.Do you like to dance? Not infront of people.
70.Have you ever been out of state? I live in a country,man.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes!
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I'm not there anymore .
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yeah.
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yeeeeeeeeeah maaann, mean yes.
79.Do you like Snapple? Snapple?
80.Do you drink a lot of water? 2 litres a day.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Signal.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yah
83.Do you have a curfew? Hahahahaha.
84.Who do you look up to? Few
85.Are you a role model? I hope not.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No 
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Is Primark a brand?
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? The whole shebang.
89.What do you want pierced? My ears again.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yep.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Never.
92.Do you have a tan? I'm tan all year round.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Bro.
99.Have you ever been played? Too many times.
100.Have you ever played anyone? I think.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Just the one .
102.How do you vent your anger?It's like a volcano. 
103.Have you ever ran away? Yeah for like a few hours,then it started raining.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Never had a job. 
105.Do you have a job? Repetition,guys .
106.Do you daydream a lot? Oh yeah.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Nope.
108.Do you run your mouth? Sometimes?
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Sparrows.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A chav?
112.What does your most recent crush look like? A cutie.
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *****ed out? Hahaha.
114.Are you rude? I dont think so.
115.What was the last compliment you received? Oooh your hair is so soft
116.Do you like getting dirty? Depends.
117.Are you flexible? A tiny tiny tiny bit.Tiny.
118.What is your heritage? Half Irish half French.
119.What is your lucky number? 4.
120.What does your hair look like right now? French braids.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Rawr.I'm a carnivore .
122.Describe your looks? Meh.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? It's already dyed. 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Ask me again when I'm 40 and single.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yehuh.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? New Years.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? A few, make 'em wait.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Nope.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Lemme think on that for a second.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Don't know.
132.Do you cry a lot? I guess.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Never.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Yeah, what?"
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Nope.
137.What do you like most about your body?Lady lumps.That means boobs right?
138.What do you like least about your body? Everything else.
139.When did you have your first crush? When i was like 5.
140.When was the last time you threw up? New Years.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Absolutely not.
143.What about cleavage? Yes.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Sort of, we were like 12 so no severe damage.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? I beat her ***.
147.What theme does your room have? The best room ever theme.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7. 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Rosie
150.How are you feeling right now? Bored as **** 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? New Years!
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Haha no.
153.Have you ever received one? Haha... no .
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yep.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Blunt. 
156.What is one of your good qualities? Funny?
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? My mam i guess
161.Which one gives more money? Idk 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Friday. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Probably
164.What kind of music do you like? Good beats.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yah.
166.What is your worst fear? Not getting into Hogwarts.. wait a second.
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows?Sure i do.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Keep calm and carry on..
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? ****.
171.Do you like to party? Sometimes.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Moons.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke. 
175.Favourite scent? Honey and vanilla
176.Favourite band? Arctic Monkeys.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Yeah. 
178.How many languages can you speak? English, French and some Italian.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 8:35. I feel just as bored as before.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? 2:23
2.Name? Claire
3.Nicknames? ClaireBear, Bear, EverClaire
4.Date of birth? July 30
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5'7
7.Eye colour? Dark Brown
8.Where were you born? Minnesota
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19.
10.Pets? 3 Dogs, 1 cat, 1 rabbit, 4 parakeets.
11.Hair colour? Dark Brown.
12.Piercings? Ears and belly button.
13.Town you live in? It's a secret.
14.Favourite foods? Ice Cream, Fried Rice, Sushi - California rolls.
15.Ever been to Africa? No, I wish.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No.
18.Been in a car accident? Not really.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? Thursday
21.Favourite restaurant? ...no idea.
22.Favourite flower? Forget-Me-Nots
23.Favourite sport to watch? Hockey
24.Favourite drink? Ice tea.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Any. 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? No idea.
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Beige
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once, because the powersteering went out.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Skype.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Victoria Secret?
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Ipod Shuffle Surveys. Lol.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I have no idea.
34.Bedtime? Whenever
35.Favourite TV show? The O.C.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Family.
37.Been out of country? Never ):
38.Believe in magic? Definitely. 
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Shrek 4
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? N/A
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Maybe...
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No.
45.If so, what is their name? N/A
46.How long have you been together? N/A
47.What are you wearing right now? Yoga pants and an orange shirt.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Sure, why not?
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Oooh yea.
50.Are you a virgin? Yes.
51.Do you smoke? Socially.
52.Do you drink? Socially.
53.Are you ghetto? Only when I want to be. 
54.Are you a player? No...?
55.What are your favourite colours? Red
56.What is your favourite animal? Polar Bears, Seahorses, Manatees, Horses
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? I mostly text.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes.
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes, way more than I should.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, but it depends who I am around...or if I've been drinking.
63.Do you shower? Of course.
64.Do you hate school? I'm not in school right now.
65.Do you have a social life? Not really.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yes, I think.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes, in a heartbeat,
69.Do you like to dance? Yes...but I am bad at it. lol.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes.
71.Do you like to travel? Love it.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yes, so badly!
75.Are you spoiled? Maybe a little bit.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Never.
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yep.
79.Do you like Snapple? Sure.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I dislike water.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Whatever is around.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? Nancy Drew...lol. She's my fictional rolemodel.
85.Are you a role model? It depends what you know about me.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I wear whatever I feel like.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Anything I feel like.
89.What do you want pierced? I don't know if I want more piercings.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sure.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No, I do not.
92.Do you have a tan? No, it is winter.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? I think so.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes.
96.Do you have your own pool? No.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Whichever is fine.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes.
99.Have you ever been played? Yes...too many times.
100.Have you ever played anyone? Not really.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Sometimes.
102.How do you vent your anger? Throw things, yell, write.
103.Have you ever ran away? Yep.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No.
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Kinda.
108.Do you run your mouth? I keep secrets well.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Blacklight - Angel wings, butterflies. Regular- seahorse. 
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? N/A.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? He looks hot. (;
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Hahaha, what?
114.Are you rude? Nope.
115.What was the last compliment you received? That I am awesome? I dunno. lol.
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sure.
117.Are you flexible? Not very.
118.What is your heritage? German, Bohemian, Irish, etc.
119.What is your lucky number? 3.
120.What does your hair look like right now? It is in a messy bun thing.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I tried...I failed.
122.Describe your looks? My looks? lol.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I do dye my hair.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Maybe, it depends. 
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes, yes, yes. <3
126.When was the last time you were drunk? About a year ago. 
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Whenever I get to it?
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? -
130.When was the last time you went on a date? No idea.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father.
132.Do you cry a lot? Not really.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Haha, sometimes.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I have no idea. lol.
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes, yes I am.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? They didn't chase me...lol.
137.What do you like most about your body? I don't know...my eyes?
138.What do you like least about your body? Ewww...several things.
139.When did you have your first crush? Preschool...we were almost 'engaged' 
140.When was the last time you threw up? A few days ago.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes, but blondes are awesome too.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Around the house, hahaha.
143.What about cleavage? ):
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I'd have to say....no.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Physically? No. Mentally? Maybe? ):
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No?
147.What theme does your room have? Egyptian. 
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9 1/2 - 10. Big feet, I know.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? <3Claire. lol
150.How are you feeling right now? Indifferent.
151.When was the last time you were at a party? College.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Yea, you could call it that.
153.Have you ever received one? haha, yea.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Anxious...and I laugh at, like, everything.
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm funny(?) and adventerous.
157.Would you marry for money? Yes, if I had to.
158.What do you drive? A car.
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Daddy's.
160.Which one's more lenient? No Idea..
161.Which one gives more money? Depends.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? College...about a year ago.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Depends on the situation.
164.What kind of music do you like? Everything.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes.
166.What is your worst fear? Injections.
167.Would you ever join the army? I've thought about it.
168.Do you like cows? Mooo. yes.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Go crazy trying to complete my bucket list. 
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I love you, thank you.
171.Do you like to party? Love it.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? No prefence.
175.Favourite scent? Cocoa Butter.
176.Favourite band? Don't really have one.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I already have. lol.
178.How many languages can you speak? English, some spanish, some ancient egyptian. yeaa.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 2:49. Geeze.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? 20:36
2.Name? Rachael
3.Nicknames? Raquel, Raunchy Rachael, eyebrows, kneecaps, booberella, Rachybear, Rachypoo, Fapfairy, Normiepoo, Mark
4.Date of birth? 13th October
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5'4
7.Eye colour? Blue
8.Where were you born? Plaistow, London 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? It was a flower candle, that blew up 
10.Pets? 2 rabbits, 1 cat
11.Hair colour? brown, dyed reddy colour
12.Piercings? 5 but 1 is closed up 
13.Town you live in? too small to even be mentioned
14.Favourite foods? Pasta
15.Ever been to Africa? No but i want to
16.Been toilet papering? Mmmm?
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? No
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon, i think
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? Hard Rock Cafe
22.Favourite flower? Fake ones that dont die on me 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Baseball at 1am
24.Favourite drink? Water/coke/beer
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Strawberry
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? DISNEY obv.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? any
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? I have dark wood flooring
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? never taken one
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Myself
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Abercrombie and Fitch
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Fap.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Cheer up 
34.Bedtime? I don't sleep
35.Favourite TV show? True blood maybe
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My family.
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? Yes
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford Mustang
40.What are you listening to right now? The fray - you found me
41.Have you ever failed a grade? not yet... 
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? I SAID NOT YET
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yes
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name? no, i love you no  
46.How long have you been together? no
47.What are you wearing right now? clothes 
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes, for some reason i thought this said "would you have a sex change before marriage"
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Lol yes, everyone knew 
50.Are you a virgin? Yes
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? Yes
53.Are you ghetto? I guess I'm from the ghetto, but I was always the posh one 
54.Are you a player? Sure, I like board games 
55.What are your favourite colours? blue, black, red
56.What is your favourite animal? cats and bunnies
57.Do you have any birthmarks? no
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? yes by my kitten
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Voicemail
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes
61.Do you get online a lot? I live here
62.Are you shy or outgoing? both
63.Do you shower? Only on weekends
64.Do you hate school? Yes
65.Do you have a social life? I guess
66.How easily do you trust people? Not much
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Lol yes.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes
69.Do you like to dance? Yes
70.Have you ever been out of state? I drive 2 hours and I'm in france, so yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I did, 12 years ago.
75.Are you spoiled? Yes
76.Are you a brat? Yes
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? No 
79.Do you like Snapple? Yes
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I drink lots
81.What toothpaste do you use? Any
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? lol no
84.Who do you look up to? Anyone above 5'4
85.Are you a role model? God no.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Not yet 
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Hollister?
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? nice stuff
89.What do you want pierced? My wrist
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes!
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Sometimes
92.Do you have a tan? Never
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Sister
99.Have you ever been played? Yep, I was the person who made the buzzing noise in operation
100.Have you ever played anyone? I've pulled some strings
101.Do you get along with your parents? Sometimes
102.How do you vent your anger? I lock myself away
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? IT WAS TEMPORARY! 
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? I live in a dream world
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? No but my legs run 
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Flowers along the side of my ribs
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I dont
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? An uglier version of kirt cobain?
112.What does your most recent crush look like? hot stuff
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? ermm... maybe?
114.Are you rude? No
115.What was the last compliment you received? "Haven't you got beautiful eyes" by the chef in some pub a few days ago
116.Do you like getting dirty? What kind of dirty? 
117.Are you flexible? I can put my leg over my head, so a bit
118.What is your heritage? English, Irish, French, Scottish
119.What is your lucky number? 13
120.What does your hair look like right now? Frizzy and clipped back
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No, I like my meat ty
122.Describe your looks? I dont know
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? RED
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? oh hell yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? My 21st
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? I went skinny dipping in my bath tub
129.If yes, when was the last time? 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? 2008 :/
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Hopefully neither
132.Do you cry a lot? rarely
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Yeah, a'ite
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? Boobs, eyes, stomach, feet
138.What do you like least about your body? Thighs
139.When did you have your first crush? Because I remember that..
140.When was the last time you threw up? My 21st
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No, I'm not a *****
143.What about cleavage? Yes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? IDK
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? oh yeah i **** them up good
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? nah
147.What theme does your room have? dungeon/disneyland/boutique
148.What size shoe do you wear? 5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Rachael
150.How are you feeling right now? Tired 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Long time ago in a galaxy far far away
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no but id like to
153.Have you ever received one? no but id like to
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes, i did not touch that 69 year old!
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I'm a socially anxious retard 
156.What is one of your good qualities? Kindness i think?
157.Would you marry for money? Yes
158.What do you drive? I ride men
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither
160.Which one’s more lenient? idk
161.Which one gives more money? Idk 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I dont
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? if they were hot, yes
164.What kind of music do you like? Anything
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes
166.What is your worst fear? Failing college
167.Would you ever join the army? maybe
168.Do you like cows? I love cows.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I'd **** johnny depp
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? itttttttt's.....
171.Do you like to party? Yes
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? Passion Fruit
176.Favourite band? dont have one
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Yes
178.How many languages can you speak? English and sarcasm
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 21:03


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Question, is anyone even reading other peoples replies? xD


I am! I like finding out the little details about people.

This is the perfect way to procrastinate sleep.

1.What time are you starting this? 21:26
2.Name? Charlotte
3.Nicknames? Too embarrassing to say, let's just stick with Bobhead
4.Date of birth? Summer.. in the eighties...
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5' 10"
7.Eye colour? Greeny brown
8.Where were you born? UK
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? Is that literally, or just another way of asking my age? Can't remember how many candles, but I'm 24
10.Pets? 3 lagomorphs
11.Hair colour? Dark brown
12.Piercings? Ears pierced twice
13.Town you live in? That's a secret
14.Favourite foods? Pasta, roasted vegetables, Thai food, lots of different kinds of cakes, anything with cream in/on it, cheese, fruit, meeeeeat (especially pork goods)
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? Sort of, though I didn't participate. I just watched, appalled
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? Yes
19.Croutons or bacon bits? An impossible decision that makes my brain hurt, if forced to choose then bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Whichever day I don't have to work
21.Favourite restaurant? I don't really care for restaurants, I'd rather have something cooked for me at home or cook something myself
22.Favourite flower? Tulip
23.Favourite sport to watch? None, it bores me immensely
24.Favourite drink? Tea
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Chocolate fudge brownie
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Don't have one
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? A nasty shade of green reminiscent of primary school classroom carpet
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? I haven't taken it yet
30.Whom did you get your last email from? CD Baby
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? HMV or an antique jewellery shop back home
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Browse the internet, eat, listen to music or read
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Anything derogatory about someone I care about; 'you're so quiet'; mindless small talk about extremely mundane things, e.g., saucepans, tin foil, etc
34.Bedtime? Usually between 10 and 11
35.Favourite TV show? Black Books, Antiques Roadshow, Green Wing, Spaced
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My housemate
37.Been out of country? Indeed
38.Believe in magic? No
40.What are you listening to right now? Elliott Smith - Clementine
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Oh yes
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
47.What are you wearing right now? Black t-shirt, green cardigan, tweedy trousers, glasses
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Already did
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Not on a teacher but on a tutor at uni
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? When I drink. Beer + cigarette = match made in heaven
53.Are you ghetto? Haha NO!
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Teal, purple, blue, green, red
56.What is your favourite animal? Rabbits
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Not that I know of
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My manager at work, various health professionals to do with work, employment agency
60.Have you ever been slapped? I can't remember, I think so
61.Do you get online a lot? Oh yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Very shy
63.Do you shower? I always have baths rather than showers
64.Do you hate school? No, that period of my life is over (yay)
65.Do you have a social life? At the moment, not really
66.How easily do you trust people? Sometimes, too easily; other times I can be very mistrustful and suspicious of others
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Probably, nothing comes to mind at the moment though
68.Would you ever sky dive? I'm not sure, maybe
69.Do you like to dance? When drunk, yes indeed
70.Have you ever been out of state? I've been out of the country I live in..
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I already have
75.Are you spoiled? No, although my parents are very supportive and will help me out with money and other things when I need it
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? What's that?
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? A lot of people, but especially my mum
85.Are you a role model? No
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I don't wear brand names, but I guess I most of my clothes are from Topshop or H&M, also a lot of vintage clothing
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, watch, antique things
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing besides what I already have (ears)
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yeah
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Hate it with a passion
92.Do you have a tan? Nope, very fair-skinned
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No, I'm pretty easy going
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Not that I can recall, I hate rumours and gossip
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers are lovely
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
101.Do you get along with your parents? In general, yes
102.How do you vent your anger? SAS, talking to my friends and family
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? Yes
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No, three
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Same height, slim, dark curly hair, brown eyes, tanned complexion
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Tall, physically fit, brown eyes, brunette
114.Are you rude? Not at all
115.What was the last compliment you received? A hobo said I was stunning :lol
116.Do you like getting dirty? Oh yes
117.Are you flexible? In some ways I'm very flexible, in others, not at all
118.What is your heritage? English, Irish, Italian
119.What is your lucky number? Don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? Bobbed
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No way in hell!
122.Describe your looks? Tall, brunette, pale, brown eyes
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I could never be bothered to dye my hair 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes, not too much younger though
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Tonight 
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Whenever I get to it
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? n/a
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Can't remember
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother
132.Do you cry a lot? Yes
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? 'Ok', 'Yeah', 'Thanks'
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Sort of, managed to sneak away though
137.What do you like most about your body? General proportions are quite good I guess
138.What do you like least about your body? Many many things
139.When did you have your first crush? At the age of about 5 I think
140.When was the last time you threw up? I can't remember, in the summer...
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Good god no
143.What about cleavage? Not intentionally but if I wear a v-neck it's just there and you can't really do much to hide it, it comes with having boobs 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I have two best friends, one is and one isn't
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? no
147.What theme does your room have? Cream walls, Klimt prints, rose-print bedding, art deco dresser, lots of teddies, dodgy carpet
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7 or 8
149.What is your screen name on MSN? dunno
150.How are you feeling right now? A bit drunk, very tired
151.When was the last time you were at a party? My birthday
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Lots
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Zero self-esteem
156.What is one of your good qualities? Kind, accepting
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? Nothing
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Daddy's girl
160.Which one's more lenient? Dad
161.Which one gives more money? Dad...
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I cried A LOT at high school
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Sixties, r 'n' b, psychedelia, folk, rock, indie, alternative
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes
166.What is your worst fear? Total abandonment or rejection
167.Would you ever join the army? no
168.Do you like cows? Yeah, they're cute
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Get really drunk and and see as many of my friends and family as possible
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Love
171.Do you like to party? Indeed
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Neither
175.Favourite scent? Roses, vanilla
176.Favourite band? Just one??? Can't decide. At the moment it's Led Zeppelin
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I dyed it red once for Halloween, wouldn't again though
178.How many languages can you speak? One, just English
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 21:57


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 22:10 
*2.Name?* Owen
*3.Nicknames?* Oweny.
*4.Date of birth?* 08/01
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 6ft2". 
*7.Eye colour? *Green and brown.
*8.Where were you born?* In a bin.
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* didn't have one?!
*10.Pets?* All deceased.
*11.Hair colour?* Brown.
*12.Piercings?* None anymore.
*13.Town you live in?* Backofbeyondland.
*14.Favourite foods?* Falafels, houmous, sourdough, smoked salmon, tuna, capers, meusli, lasagna
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Yep.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Yep.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yep.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Mmm both.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturdays and thursdays.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* le vieux fours.
*22.Favourite flower?* Budding marajuana. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Rugby or foxyboxing.
*24.Favourite drink?* Water, erdinger.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Don't have one.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Wood.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None, perfect test baby! 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My friend Jo.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* MagicSeaweed or amazon
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Work out, surf the net.
*35.Favourite TV show?* The simpsons, arrested development, the office, it's always sunny, peep show
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* A girl named Emma
*37.Been out of country? *yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy, purely because I like the way it sounds
*40.What are you listening to right now?* My lungs filling and emptying, the click clack of the keyboard as I waste 15 minutes of my time.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Only in University.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* First year chemistry.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Nope.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope.
*45.If so, what is their name?* Helga.
*46.How long have you been together?* blank
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jumper and a pair of trackie bos.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *In all likelyness yes of course, what if the sex turned out to be crap?!
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes, only the hot subs though.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Nope.
*51.Do you smoke?* Des temps en temps.
*52.Do you drink?* Yes sometimes. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Most certainly not.
*54.Are you a player?* Cha right, only in my head.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Grey, touquoise(sp?) sunset pink.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Sloths.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Nope, just ma ugly face
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My buddy.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yep, I'm connected nearly all the time crazy smartphones.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Depends on the situation, somewhere in between probably.
*63.Do you shower? *Daily.
*64.Do you hate school?* Not at all, I'm wicked lazy though.
*65.Do you have a social life? *I see people and do things, so technically yes.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Pretty easily, unless they're acting suspicious
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Hmm probably.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* I do every weekend!
*69.Do you like to dance? *Love to, but I'm sh*t.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Out of state? metaphorically yes. Technically no.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Love to when I can .
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yep.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Yes, and I will. but part of me loves it here
*75.Are you spoiled?* A little
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Yes.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* tons *gulp*.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Arm and hammer, or whatevers on offer.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *I'm 24 years old! (it's ten o'clock!)
*84.Who do you look up to?* 6ft 3 and above. 
*85.Are you a role model?* I don't think so.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No:no
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Pffff.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* nada

*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * No, well I'm kind of annoyed I started this thing, oh well can't stop now.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nope
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* 
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yes.
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Nope
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yep.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *When the clock strikes nine it's time for more wine.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* From situations, yes.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Not yet!. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Just the seven evil ones.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not intentionally
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Red inked baby with fish likes in my avatar.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* American, brunette, pretty.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Hmm womanly?!.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* What does this mean? If c0ckblocked then yes, when I was younger and horribly uncooth.
*114.Are you rude?* Only when I'm joking around with the guys.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Nice surfing man!
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not often enough apparently.
*117.Are you flexible?* I can put my hands flat on the floor.
*118.What is your heritage? *Celtic.
*119.What is your lucky number? *24
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Clean and fluffy.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Maybe.
*122.Describe your looks?* Tall dark and ugly.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Ginger for the craic.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* At the weekend.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* However many it takes!
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yes
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *I was five
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Few weeks ago.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Both.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Nope.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No ways.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I'll chat you later horse!
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Maybe.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Hmm I was too drunk to run.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* The whole package
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My bum.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* When I was nine I think.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Migraine a couple of months ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Depends on the girl
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Not since they went out of fashion in 1985
*143.What about cleavage?* Heavage, no.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Nah.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No way.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Not brutally.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Sex cauldron meets Kevin McCloud.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10.5.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* 
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Like I wish I hadn't started this.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* New years
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Haha oh god no
*153.Have you ever received one?* Not from a professional 
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Probably.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I'm always cutting sent....
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Optimistic, happy.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Haha probably not.
*158.What do you drive?* A volkswagen. And a parachute, and a surfboard.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Both
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad.
*161.Which one gives more money? *They're both pretty generous, but I don't need any from them anymore.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Primary school maybe?
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Not likely.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Alternative, indie-rock, folk, rock, 
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Getting chased off a cliff by a gang of angry topless supermodels.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Thought about it.
*168.Do you like cows?* Totally, you don't come from the Irish country side without havin an appreciation for the bovines. They also taste amazing, and milk's tasty as!
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do? *Everything.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* *cough* rewenge *cough*
*175.Favourite scent?* Clean hair. 
*176.Favourite band?* Fuuu do I have to choose? counting crows first three albums.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Ginger? probably for the craic.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* one well, and two _very _badly
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Probably.
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 22:52 
That took flipping ages, time to copy and paste this bad boy..


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 6:19
*2.Name?* Matt 
*3.Nicknames?* Krubs
*4.Date of birth?* June 17
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'11. 
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Maryland 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21 
*10.Pets?* A golden retriever.
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* 0 
*13.Town you live in?* Canton, Ohio
*14.Favourite foods?* Peanut Butter
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* No idea
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Soccer
*24.Favourite drink?* Strawberry Lemonade
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Taco Bell
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* White
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Once
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Suzanne
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Don't have a credit card
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Freecell
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why don't you ever talk?
*34.Bedtime?* sometime between 11pm and 5am
*35.Favourite TV show?* King of the Hill
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My entire family
*37.Been out of country? *Never
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Neither
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Disturbed
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* NA
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* NA
*46.How long have you been together?* NA
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans and hoodie
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *No
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin? *Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green, Orange
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Penguin
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* no
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Parents
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* no
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Every day
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes
*65.Do you have a social life? *None
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not very easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Not really
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance? *No
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *I already am
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Yes
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not much
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Both
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Don't know
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sometimes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* I don't really mind
*92.Do you have a tan?* Not much of a tan
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *I very rarely get annoyed
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Sometimes
*102.How do you vent your anger?* Violent video games. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* No
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't want any
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No
*114.Are you rude?* No
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I don't remember
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* No
*118.What is your heritage? *German.
*119.What is your lucky number? *3
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Curly and kind of long
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Yes 
*122.Describe your looks?* weird
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Green
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't answer the phone
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* 
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops? *No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* I do not remember *140.When was the last time you threw up?* About one year ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Red hair even though its not an option
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* 
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have a best friend
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* None
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Excellent
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Never
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* boring
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* None
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* Toyota Corolla
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 6th grade
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Lots
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No
*166.What is your worst fear?* 
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Run a marathon
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Hi
*171.Do you like to party?* Not at all
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What?
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither
*175.Favourite scent?* Freshly baked bread
*176.Favourite band?* Pearl Jam
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English and some French
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *6:48


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

So much for this quiz. I did it and got logged off in the middle and lost everyhing. xD


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

1.What time are you starting this? 11:30
2.Name? Rebecca
3.Nicknames? None, Becca maybe. I don't like my name
4.Date of birth? July 5
5.Sex? F
6.Height? 5’2. 
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Manila
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 31
10.Pets? A cat
11.Hair colour? Black/dark brown
12.Piercings? Ears
13.Town you live in? Muntinlupa City
14.Favourite foods? Vegetables, sashimi, miso soup, fruit
15.Ever been to Africa? Egypt
16.Been toilet papering? ?
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? Not really
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Neither
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? None
22.Favourite flower? Lily (calla, tiger lily, etc)
23.Favourite sport to watch? Soccer, tennis, martial arts
24.Favourite drink? Green tea
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Don't eat ice cream
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? None
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Don't have a carpet
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? None
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Spam mail 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Amazon or Gilt Groupe, I prefer online deals
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Chat or read
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Douchey remarks or attempts to get me to say something that incriminates me or makes me look dumb.
34.Bedtime? No set time
35.Favourite TV show? Dune miniseries, Dexter, HBO miniseries in general, I think the upcoming one will be A Game of Thrones
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Parents at an Italian restaurant to see my dad off after holidays
37.Been out of country? Yep
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Neither
40.What are you listening to right now? Nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? NA
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Nope
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope
45.If so, what is their name? NA
46.How long have you been together? NA
47.What are you wearing right now? T shirt
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yep
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Nope
50.Are you a virgin? Nope
51.Do you smoke? Nope
52.Do you drink? Yes, for health reasons (wine)
53.Are you ghetto? Ew
54.Are you a player? Ew
55.What are your favourite colours? Purple, silver, pale blue, white
56.What is your favourite animal? Cat, wolf
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Nope.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Nobody
60.Have you ever been slapped? Nope
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? In the middle
63.Do you shower? Daily
64.Do you hate school? Nope
65.Do you have a social life? None and don't care
66.How easily do you trust people? Not easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Maybe
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes
69.Do you like to dance? Depends on the music
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yes
75.Are you spoiled? Kind of
76.Are you a brat? Sometimes
77.Have you ever been dumped? Nope
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? No
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? 
85.Are you a role model? No
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yes
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Mango, Ralph Lauren, many others. I don't wear brands for the name but the quality or style
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Greek or costume jewelry, sometimes subtle gold pieces 
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Hate it
92.Do you have a tan? Don't want one and don't need it
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Female.
98.Do you have any siblings? No
99.Have you ever been played? Yes
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? Sometimes
102.How do you vent your anger? Raking people verbally 
103.Have you ever ran away? For a week
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No 
105.Do you have a job? Not currently
106.Do you daydream a lot? While occupied
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? About four
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? A single symbol on my left shoulder maybe
110.What do you have a tattoo of? None
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Looks Korean
112.What does your most recent crush look like? NA
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? No
114.Are you rude? No
115.What was the last compliment you received? I was told I would have no trouble figuring out my own future due to my smarts.
116.Do you like getting dirty? No
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage? Asian.
119.What is your lucky number? 7
120.What does your hair look like right now? Long and a little wavy
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Yes 
122.Describe your looks? Odd
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Nut-brown or burgundy
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? years ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Depends until I can get to it from where I am
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? years ago
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Both.
132.Do you cry a lot? No
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "well" 
135.Are you the romantic type? No
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? My shoulders and skinny torso
138.What do you like least about your body? Head, face, neck, thighs, feet
139.When did you have your first crush? Don't remember 
140.When was the last time you threw up? Recently after feeling nauseous
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunette/black haired
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Nope
143.What about cleavage? Don't really care, I don't wear shirts on the basis of what they show
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Don’t have a best friend
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? I punched someone in the stomach
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? Pale blue and white modern
148.What size shoe do you wear? EU 37
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Don't really use it
150.How are you feeling right now? Kind of bored
151.When was the last time you were at a party? New Year's
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Yes
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Too judgemental
156.What is one of your good qualities? I come up with ideas pretty quickly
157.Would you marry for money? Depends
158.What do you drive? Not my own car currently, the one I -can- drive is an Altis
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom
161.Which one gives more money? Dad
162.When was the last time you cried in school? First year high school, I was bullied like hell
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Varied genres
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes
166.What is your worst fear? To be left here with no power to do anything
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? Indifferent
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Hop on a plane
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? "Excel!"
171.Do you like to party? Indifferent
172.Hearts or broken hearts? ?
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? Mint or sea breeze
176.Favourite band? None at the moment
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Dark red yes
178.How many languages can you speak? Two
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 11:56


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 8:29 p.m.
2.Name? Kelsey
3.Nicknames? Kelso, Special K, Kelsomania
4.Date of birth? May 13th
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5' 7"
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Ohio 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? It should have been 21 candles, but there were 0. 
10.Pets? 1 snazzy Schnauzer named Roscoe
11.Hair colour? Dark brown
12.Piercings? Ears 
13.Town you live in? Columbus
14.Favourite foods? Pizza or BK Whoppers or McDonalds Quarter Pounders (I’m starving).
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? Yes
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Chili’s 
22.Favourite flower? Lily
23.Favourite sport to watch? If you are going to make me watch a sport, then basketball. 
24.Favourite drink? Pepsi
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Superman
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Burger King
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? A tan color
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? I passed the first time (by one point).
30.Whom did you get your last email from? I don’t remember
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Probably Wal-mart (sadly).
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Video games (The Sims or SNES games).
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? If keep telling me the same story every time I see you, I get annoyed. It shows that you don’t remember our conversations which is a slap in the face. lol
34.Bedtime? midnight
35.Favourite TV show? Corner Gas, Bones, Are You Afraid of the Dark 
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My sister
37.Been out of country? No, but I would like to.
38.Believe in magic? No
40.What are you listening to right now? My dryer
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yeah
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Yes
47.What are you wearing right now? An Old Navy T-shirt and grey pants. 
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Guilty.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yes, a bunch of times.
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? I never have.
53.Are you ghetto? A little bit at times. lol
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Dogs
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Just moles in curious places 
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No, but I need to.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? I guess my mom or sister.
60.Have you ever been slapped? No.
61.Do you get online a lot? Way too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Very shy
63.Do you shower? Daily
64.Do you hate school? Completely
65.Do you have a social life? A little tiny one.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yes.
68.Would you ever sky dive? It’s on my bucket list.
69.Do you like to dance? Yeah, but not in public.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I’m out but I would like to move back someday.
75.Are you spoiled? I don’t think so, but compared to some people, yes. 
76.Are you a brat? I can be.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? Sure.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? No
81.What toothpaste do you use? Aquafresh
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? My parents. 
85.Are you a role model? I sure hope not.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I mostly shop at Old Navy because I’m poor lol.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? I like necklaces.
89.What do you want pierced? I want my chin pierced.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? God no.
92.Do you have a tan? I am naturally tan. 
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Certain people drive me crazy.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Not if it wasn’t true.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
101.Do you get along with your parents? Basically
102.How do you vent your anger? I write
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? It depends on what is “a lot” is. I have 4 -ish. 
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? 3 dark haired weirdos, 1 blond on. 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Blond hair, a weird red beard, tall, blue eyes.
114.Are you rude? I can be. 
115.What was the last compliment you received? I was told that I’m beautiful but I didn’t really buy it. 
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sure
117.Are you flexible? no
118.What is your heritage? I’m black/ white but I don’t know what nationalities. 
119.What is your lucky number? 13
120.What does your hair look like right now? It’s looking a little afro-y. lol
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Nope
122.Describe your looks? I have curly hair, I’m tan, and I have a big head. 
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I like to dye it a light brown but I don’t think it would work with my coloring. 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Probably not. 
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? New Years.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don’t usually answer it, so I guess infinity. 
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Yes
129.If yes, when was the last time? I was like 8 years old. 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? A few weeks ago
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father, I suppose.
132.Do you cry a lot? Sometimes
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? “Ok” and “Really?” and I grunt a lot. 
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? I like my eyes.
138.What do you like least about your body? My forehead
139.When did you have your first crush? I was around 4. 
140.When was the last time you threw up? It’s been a long time. 
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Never
143.What about cleavage? Sometimes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Not even close J
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? no
147.What theme does your room have? I buy things from flea markets that make me laugh. Like my collection of coconut monkeys. 
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10.. I have clown feet
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Kelso
150.How are you feeling right now? I have a migraine. 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? I guess New Years but it was lame.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yeah
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I have a quick temper.
156.What is one of your good qualities? I am pretty loyal and honest
157.Would you marry for money? I would consider it as long as the guy knew the deal and I had no hope for love. 
158.What do you drive? A Sunfire 
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Mommy’s girl
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom
161.Which one gives more money? Mom
162.When was the last time you cried in school? In October
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Rock and old school rap. 
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes
166.What is your worst fear? Never having kids 
167.Would you ever join the army? I’m thinking about it (well the Navy). 
168.Do you like cows? Ugh, not anymore. (Long story). 
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I would fly to a beach and lounge around. I’m sure I would write letters to the people I care about. 
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Love
171.Do you like to party? Not really. I’m too awkward. I like to drink, though. 
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
175.Favourite scent? I like the smell of tea bags. lol.
176.Favourite band? Just one??? Hum
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No
178.How many languages can you speak? Just English but I know a little French. 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 9:04


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 9:03pm CST
2.Name? James
3.Nicknames? Piglet (pronounced pig-ah-let by my youngest daughter)
4.Date of birth? May
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5'11''
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Galveston, TX (BOI)
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I usually don't have one
10.Pets? 4 dogs, 5 rabbits, 2 frogs, several fish
11.Hair colour? Brown
12.Piercings? 2
13.Town you live in? near Houston
14.Favourite foods? anything off my grill, hamburgers, steaks
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? many times
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? yep
18.Been in a car accident? Yes
19.Croutons or bacon bits? bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Pappa Guyos
22.Favourite flower? Cannibus (it has buds that flower, right?)
23.Favourite sport to watch? football
24.Favourite drink? Crown & Coke, boilermakers
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? vanilla
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Jack in the Box
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 0
30.Whom did you get your last email from? work 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Best Buy, or Home Depot
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? world of warcraft, Xbox360
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? You're just like your mother (that will f*kcing set me off)
34.Bedtime? Varies, usually 1 or 2 am
35.Favourite TV show? TV sucks, but I'm watching Jersey Shore for some reason last few days
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Wife & kids
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? Nope
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Korn
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? n/a
43.Do you have a crush on someone? my wife
44.Do you have a bf/gf? wife
45.If so, what is their name?
46.How long have you been together? 16 years
47.What are you wearing right now? jeans, hoodie
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yeah, 3rd grade
50.Are you a virgin? uhhh, no
51.Do you smoke? occasionally
52.Do you drink? Yep
53.Are you ghetto? I can be
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Black
56.What is your favourite animal? Lab, or any dog that's faithful and doesn't yap or fit in your lap
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yes
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Wife, kids a close second
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? Yes
64.Do you hate school? n/a
65.Do you have a social life? No
66.How easily do you trust people? I don't.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yes, several....no...a lot.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes, it's on my bucket list
69.Do you like to dance? no
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? no
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? yes
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? did that
75.Are you spoiled? No
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? yes
79.Do you like Snapple? No
80.Do you drink a lot of water? no
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? my dad, my kids
85.Are you a role model? yes
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Six flags
87.What name brand do you wear the most? uhm, Nikes on my feet I guess
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? wedding ring (which means less and less as days go by)
89.What do you want pierced? nothing else
90.Do you like taking pictures? No
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No
92.Do you have a tan? No
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
99.Have you ever been played? yes, being played right now, by my wife
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? Dad yes, mom no
102.How do you vent your anger? in very, very, very unhealthy ways lately
103.Have you ever ran away? yes
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? yes
105.Do you have a job? yes
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? no
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? debating that
110.What do you have a tattoo of? knife going thru my right bicep
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? don't know haven't seen them in years
112.What does your most recent crush look like? my wife
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? yes
114.Are you rude? I can be, when I've had enuf
115.What was the last compliment you received? That I make a really good breakfast (from my kids)
116.Do you like getting dirty? I dont' mind if I have to
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage? French, Native American
119.What is your lucky number? 314
120.What does your hair look like right now? wearing a bball cap
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? no
122.Describe your looks? I look very, very tired right now
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Black
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? yes
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? getting there now
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Until I checked caller ID
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? yes, many times
129.If yes, when was the last time? sheeesh.....10 years ago on my honeymoon I think?
130.When was the last time you went on a date? been a long time
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? depends, every day is a new clusterf*kc to get thru, who knows...
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? cool (?)
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? yes
137.What do you like most about your body?
138.What do you like least about your body? Everything
139.When did you have your first crush? kindergarten
140.When was the last time you threw up? a few days ago...nerves
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? blondes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No
143.What about cleavage?
144.Is your best friend a virgin? don't have a best friend
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? close I guess...black eye, bruised up
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? yes
147.What theme does your room have? ???
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10
149.What is your screen name on MSN? ???
150.How are you feeling right now? tired
151.When was the last time you were at a party? my twin kids bday party
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no
153.Have you ever received one? yes
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I drink, I can't deal with anger, so, so many issues there....
156.What is one of your good qualities? I really think I'm a pretty good dad
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? Jeep Cherokee, and occasionally the Slab (87 Cadillac)
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Not sure
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom, she's always f*kced up, so she's out of it, hard to hold a conversation with her
161.Which one gives more money? dad
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I spent my junior yr in hs in a psych hospital...so that would be it
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? Lots of kinds
165.Would you ever bungee jump? yes
166.What is your worst fear? dying too soon, before I see my kids grow up
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? uhmmm....I guess we coexist? I like hamburgers
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Hug my kids, hug my wife, spend my last hours with them
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Probably I'm sorry
171.Do you like to party? No
172.Hearts or broken hearts? ?
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? burgers or steaks on the grill, fresh cut grass, kids fingerpaints...all bring back memories of better times....
176.Favourite band? right now, Korn
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No.
178.How many languages can you speak? one
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes, for my kids I would, without hesitation
180.What time are you finishing this? 9:35


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I will not answer all those questions. You can't make me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I will not answer all those questions. You can't make me.


u havta u hav no choice


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:11 am 
*2.Name?* Enora
*3.Nicknames?* None
*4.Date of birth?* March 1992
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'8". 
*7.Eye colour?* Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Earth
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 18
*10.Pets?* A cat named Miku 
*11.Hair colour?* Brown, dyed black
*12.Piercings?* Earrings
*13.Town you live in?* I'll never tell
*14.Favourite foods?* Grilled Salmon with rice, cheese pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering?* No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturdaay
*21.Favourite restaurant?* a Thai restaurant
*22.Favourite flower?* Tulips
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Tennis
*24.Favourite drink?* Hot chocolate milk with whipped cream
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Shakey's
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* It's a wooden floor. ;p
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I haven't learned how to drive yet. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My dad
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? * /
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* Surf around the internet, play video games.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Why can't you act normal, like every other kid your age?"
*34.Bedtime?* It changes alot. 
*35.Favourite TV show? * Futurama
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mom & family friends
*37.Been out of country?* Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* Yes
*39.Ford or Chevy? *Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* A song on the radio
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* /
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No
*45.If so, what is their name?* Lonelines.
*46.How long have you been together?* Years!
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Black top, skinny jeans
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke? *No
*52.Do you drink? * Only at family events and holidays
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, blue, red, purple
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Tigers
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Nobody
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes, i think
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* I'm really, really shy.
*63.Do you shower?* Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes
*65.Do you have a social life?* Not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not so easily.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maaaybe.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Never.
*69.Do you like to dance?* Alone in my room with the radio on? Yes. 
*70.Have you ever been out of state? *I'm not American, but yes, I've been to different states.
*71.Do you like to travel?* I love traveling!
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Yes, desperately.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat? *No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* I have no idea what a snapple is.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Signal.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* J.K Rowling
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I really don't care for brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, bracelets
*89.What do you want pierced?* Lip
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I'm ghostly pale.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily?* Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? *No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings?* No.
*99.Have you ever been played?* Yes
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Sometimes, sometimes not.
*102.How do you vent your anger?* Write, headphones and loud music, play a Fps, lash out.
*103.Have you ever ran away? * No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* A red star on my wrist 
*110.What do you have a tattoo of? *None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Like himself.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like? * 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out? * :/?
*114.Are you rude?* I hope not.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* "You look nice today!"
*116.Do you like getting dirty? *Maybe, haha
*117.Are you flexible?* My arms are sort of flexible, thats about it
*118.What is your heritage?* Caucasian/Filipina
*119.What is your lucky number?* 3,11
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Black, side bang, lose, shoulder length.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I can't live without fish.
*122.Describe your looks? * Crap, crap, crap.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Purple
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Maybe
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I never answer.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No, but i will some day.
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* /
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* When i was fifteen. I went to the movies.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I'd say my father.
*132.Do you cry a lot? * At bad days.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No. I don't like others to see me cry.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Silence" "Awkward breathing"
*135.Are you the romantic type? *Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I have thin long arms
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything else.
*139.When did you have your first crush? *Kindergarten
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Years ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Both are fine. I really don't care for hair colors. ;p
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Sort of.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up? *Kind of.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Junkyard.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* My name
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Sleepy
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Years ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No comment, lol.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Insecurity
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Caring
*157.Would you marry for money?* Never
*158.What do you drive?* Nothing
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? *Daddy, haha.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My dad.
*161.Which one gives more money?* My dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* When i was a child.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Never.
*164.What kind of music do you like? *Alternative, Punk rock, Punk/pop, Psychedelic
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yesss
*166.What is your worst fear?* Losing a loved one/Never finding love.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Moo! Yes!
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do? *Say goodbye.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I love you
*171.Do you like to party?* Alone in my room with the radio on? Yes.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts? *Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither. 
*175.Favourite scent? * Flowers and fresh mowed grass at spring/summer time.
*176.Favourite band?* Green Day.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English, Dutch, a few words French.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? *Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 6:06 am


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 11:41
*2.Name?* Kyle
*3.Nicknames?* None
*4.Date of birth?* February 29th
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'7ish 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue/green
*8.Where were you born?* Ontario
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 17
*10.Pets?* Cat, named lemmy (Yes, the lead singer of Motorhead. My dad's idea)
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* None 
*13.Town you live in?* Brampton
*14.Favourite foods?* Cereal? Idunno really
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Not a clue
*22.Favourite flower?* The pretty ones
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Overclocking competitions? Don't watch sports really
*24.Favourite drink?* water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie dough
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Subway
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Blue
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I've only done the written part, and got perfect on that.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* NCIX, a Canadian computer store
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* See #30 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Browse forums 
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* You're too quiet
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever
*35.Favourite TV show?* House
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Uhhh, my grandmother 2 or 3 years ago?
*37.Been out of country? *Nope
*38.Believe in magic?* Blasphemy
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Wut :um
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Nine Inch Nails - Closer (VERY NSFW)
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Yeah
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Couple of them...
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Most definitely
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Never have
*45.If so, what is their name?* Palmela Handerson 
*46.How long have you been together?* Stop asking me about that!
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Black golf shirt and black cargo pants
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Should ask me if I planon having sex before I die. Still not too sure on that happening either
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Uhhh, I guess
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes >.>
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Barely anything
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Uhhh, black?
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Bunnies!!!!!
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Don't think so
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Nope, people have tried and failed
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* The taxi dispatcher? 
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yup
*61.Do you get online a lot? *More suitable question would be do I go offline a lot. And of course the answer to that is no
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Who doesn't 
*64.Do you hate school?* Bane of my existence
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not at all
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not very easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yeah...
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Not really opposed to the idea
*69.Do you like to dance? *NO, NO and NO
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I have been out of *province*
*71.Do you like to travel?* Not sure, haven't really travelled
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Yeah
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had Snapple
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Lots and lots
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Arm and Hammer something something
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* HTC Dream (Also known as the G1)
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Nobody really
*85.Are you a role model?* Not even close
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Whatever's cheapest/fits nice
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing really
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Love it
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Camera faces AWAY from me
*92.Do you have a tan?* Computer nerd white
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Depends
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nope
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yeah
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Two brothers, one living
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yeah
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* I'd think so
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Drumming
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No, really wanted to at times though
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Still working my first job
*105.Do you have a job?* Data entry for a linehaul shipping company
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* No
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Nope
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Undecided, but there probably will be one on me eventually
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* N/A
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* N/A
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Let's not go there
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Once or twice maybe
*114.Are you rude?* Besides my quietness being mistaken as me being a dick, nope
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Someone here said I had nice hair
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Prefer to stay clean, but it doesn't bother me
*117.Are you flexible?* As flexible as a lead pipe
*118.What is your heritage? *British and Portuguese.
*119.What is your lucky number? *not a clue
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* 18 inches long and a fricken mess
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No
*122.Describe your looks?* Band tees, jeans and a leather jacket. Pretty bland 99% of the time
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Dark brown 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* yeah
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yeah
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never been drunk
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Whatever time it takes to get there
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *N/A
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I think someone said I looked like my mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* I want to, but don't really
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Nope
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Can I get a taxi to..."
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I think so
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Nope
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My hands are good at lots of things
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Don't remember
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Last year
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes. why is there no redhead option though?
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Oh yeah, dead sexy hairy man gut
*143.What about cleavage?* Mmmm man boobs
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No, and she likes to let me know that a lot
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* I broke someone's nose once
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Ran into a wall when I was 5ish, needed stitches. The mark is still there
*147.What theme does your room have?* Explosion of crap
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 13, pain in the *** to find shoes
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Kyle, because I'm really imaginative 
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Alright I guess, always lonely though
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* 5 years ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Maybe if I wanted to kill someone
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Laaaazy if there's no immediate reqard 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Nice, loyal, loving, etc
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* Public transit, **** yeah
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* None really


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mom
*161.Which one gives more money? *It's been years since that happened
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Grade 6?
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Very high chance of that not happening
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Metal is probably the largest thing you could lump my music tastes into
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Not sure
*166.What is your worst fear? *Uhhh, losing a friend
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Mmmm beef
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* tell some people some things I haven't
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Sorry
*171.Do you like to party?* Meh
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Uhhh
*173.Moons or stars?* Uhhh
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither, but pepsi if I absolutely had to
*175.Favourite scent?* Whatever's cooking
*176.Favourite band?* Really hard to say a sole favourite, but I'm gonna go with Protest The Hero
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Hell no
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English and a few French words
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Probably
*180.What time are you finishing this? *12:22, and I was doing a bunch of other stuff as well.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:16
*2.Name?* Kirby
*3.Nicknames?* 
*4.Date of birth?* 11/15/88
*5.Sex?* Yes please:b Male
*6.Height?* 6'5
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Kitchener,Ontario
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Didn't have a cake
*10.Pets?* Shi-poo named Smijin
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* 1
*13.Town you live in?* Kitchener
*14.Favourite foods?* Sweet n sour pork ^^
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* George's
*22.Favourite flower?* Dahila
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Orange juice
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookies and Cream
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonald's 
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* No carpet, just wooden flooring
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My brother
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* BestBuy
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Browse the internet
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?*
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Grey's Anatomy.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My sister
*37.Been out of country? *Nope
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chev
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Collie Buddz - Playback
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Maybe ;p
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?*
*47.What are you wearing right now?* A sweater and plaid pajama bottoms
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *If I get the chance, then yes.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yup
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Socially
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dogs
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Two
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Sister
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Oh yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* 
*65.Do you have a social life? *Nope
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not very easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Probably
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Would love to
*69.Do you like to dance? *When I'm drinking
*70.Have you ever been out of Province?* No =(
*71.Do you like to travel?* If I ever get the chance, I'm sure I'd like it
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yes
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Nope, I love my city
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Sure
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Enough, yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Maybe my sister
*85.Are you a role model?* Oh hell no :blank
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Bluenotes, their stuff is so cheap
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Whatever came with my septum piercing 
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing else at the moment
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Don't mind it
*92.Do you have a tan?* It's Winter, so no
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Not really
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Not that I know of
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* I wish
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *3 sisters and 4 brothers
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Listen to music
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Nope
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I have none
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Don't think I'll ever get any
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* 
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* 
*114.Are you rude?* No
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* If I'm wearing the proper clothes
*117.Are you flexible?* Not really
*118.What is your heritage? *German, Scottish
*119.What is your lucky number? *9000
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Not a chance
*122.Describe your looks?*Tall, skinny?
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Dark brown so it wouldn't be much difference then the colour I had before
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Sure
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Sure
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?*Last Friday
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* However many it takes for me to get to the phone
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* No, she's at work
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I'd like to think so
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My height
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My weight
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade 4
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Maybe 1 or 2 months ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* Of course:b
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have one
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* 
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* 
*147.What theme does your room have?* None
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 13
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Kirby
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Feel fine
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* New Years
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy
*156.What is one of your good qualities?*
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* My bike
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mommas boy
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Don't remember
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No thanks
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Everything
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* My parents dying
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Yes
*168.Do you like cows?* I love milk so of course
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Go to sleep
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* One word?
*171.Do you like to party?* Yessir
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* The smell of gasoline
*176.Favourite band?* April Wine
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Nope
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 1
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yup
*180.What time are you finishing this?12:50*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> So much for this quiz. I did it and got logged off in the middle and lost everyhing. xD


Once it took you to the log in screen, if you would of logged back in, you wouldn't have lost anything.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Crystallize (Dec 20, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1:02 PM
*2.Name?* Crystal
*3.Nicknames?* Little booster
*4.Date of birth?* May 13
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5ft. 
*7.Eye colour? *green
*8.Where were you born?* Spokane
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 18
*10.Pets?* 2 cats
*11.Hair colour?* Blonde
*12.Piercings?* My ears but I never wear earrings
*13.Town you live in?* Somewhere in FL
*14.Favourite foods?* French fries
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry? *yeah.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Nothing serious.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons i guess.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Monday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Red Robin
*22.Favourite flower?* Roses i guess.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* None.
*24.Favourite drink?* Mountion dew, sunny delight, milk.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour? *cookie dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Wendys
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* whiteish, tanish
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* twice
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* I'm not sure, i never check it.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Probably Victoria's secret
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *read
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* IDK
*34.Bedtime?* I don't have one.
*35.Favourite TV show?* how i met your mother
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My parents.
*37.Been out of country? *once.
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* The tv
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* I love my boyfriend
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *yes
*45.If so, what is their name?* Tyler
*46.How long have you been together?* 2 and half years
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pajamas
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *well i'm not married yet...lol
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No
*50.Are you a virgin? *No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Sometimes
*52.Do you drink?* too much.
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours? *i dont have a favorite color
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats and giraffes
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* I dont think so.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My boyfriend. I swear its the only name that ever comes up.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* I always hated it. I skipped at least twice a week probably.
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not eaisly.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maybe.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Never.
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not really.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I've been to many states.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *no.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Twice
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *i want to get out of the town I live in now.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yeah.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* I've never had it.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Sometimes.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* not sure.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one really.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Hollister or Victoria's secret.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* My monroe and septum and one other.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Not really
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *very.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *probably lol
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yeah
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents? *Yeah, my mom just annoys me all the time.
*102.How do you vent your anger?* I'm not sure.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Once.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yeah
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* no
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *I'm not sure yet.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? *haha ugly.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like? *he's tall and has black hair 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* no?
*114.Are you rude? *if you make me mad I will be rude.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Idk.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Somewhat I guess.
*118.What is your heritage? *I'm not sure.
*119.What is your lucky number? *27
*120.What does your hair look like right now? *messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I was for 3 years
*122.Describe your looks?* Not that great
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *probably brown
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Last night.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I usually wait until it rings twice so it doesn't look like I was doing absolutly nothing.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* I'm not sure.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I heard I look like my father but I don't really know what he looks like.
*132.Do you cry a lot? *Yes
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Not really
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I'm not sure.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yess.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops? *No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I don't really like anything about my body...I guess my boobs lol
*138.What do you like least about your body? * my stomach and legs
*139.When did you have your first crush?* like 2nd grade or something, idk.*
140.When was the last time you threw up?* I'm not sure
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* It doesn't matter.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* I guess you could say that.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Considering my best friend is my boyfriend, no.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Nothing.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 5
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have one.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* tired.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* New years eve.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Yeah
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I cry too much and I'm jealous.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I'm very nice.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* My mothers car.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mom.
*161.Which one gives more money? *haha my dad hasn't given me anything in the past like 8 years.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Sometime last year 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like? *A lot
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* no
*166.What is your worst fear? *I'm really scared of spiders. 
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I like all animals.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* get drunk.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I dont know.
*171.Do you like to party?* No, I just like to drink.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts? *???
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi? *It doesn't really matter to me.
*175.Favourite scent?* amber romance
*176.Favourite band?* I dont have one.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* yes.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* english and a tiny bit of french. 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* yess
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1:36


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this? *11:45 AM*
2.Name? *Chris&#8230;..that's all you are getting. *
3.Nicknames? *Back in high school I was called 'White Boy' by a few people. xD*
4.Date of birth?* 3/15/1989
* 5.Sex? *Male*
6.Height? *5' 10"*
7.Eye colour? *Green*
8.Where were you born? *In a hospital*
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? *I didn't have a cake *
10.Pets? *0
* 11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown*
12.Piercings? *0
* 13.Town you live in? *An overpopulated city with good transport links lol*
14.Favourite foods?* Italian food, grilled chicken*
15.Ever been to Africa? *No*
16.Been toilet papering? *No*
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? *No*
18.Been in a car accident? *No*
19.Croutons or bacon bits? *Bacon bits*
20.Favourite day of the week? *Sunday *
21.Favourite restaurant? *This Italian place a few miles away*
22.Favourite flower? *IDK*
23.Favourite sport to watch? *Soccer*
24.Favourite drink? *Mineral water*
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? *Cookies 'n' Creme*
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? *Warner Bros.*
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? *None*
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *Beige*
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? *A couple times*
30.Whom did you get your last email from? *Spam and lots of it*
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? *A good music store*
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Interwebs, tv, video games*
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? *Anything that is patronizing *
34.Bedtime? *Whenever I feel tired, usually midnight on a weekday*
35.Favourite TV show? *The Mentalist*
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? *My family*
37.Been out of country? *Yes*
38.Believe in magic? *No*
39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
* 40.What are you listening to right now? *Some random radio station *
41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
* 43.Do you have a crush on someone? *Yep*
44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No*
47.What are you wearing right now? *A Black sweater and Brown cargo shorts*
48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes*
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? *Yes*
50.Are you a virgin? *No but I'm not far off it *
51.Do you smoke? *No*
52.Do you drink?* Yes
* 53.Are you ghetto? *Fa sho mayne! Just kidding no. *
54.Are you a player?* No*
55.What are your favourite colours? *Midnight Blue and Ferrari Red *
56.What is your favourite animal?* Dog*
57.Do you have any birthmarks? *None that I'm aware of*
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? *Yes but not badly*
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? *No one really*
60.Have you ever been slapped? *Yes* 
61.Do you get online a lot? *I try to yes*
62.Are you shy or outgoing? *Pretty shy*
63.Do you shower? *Yes every morning otherwise I don't feel right *
64.Do you hate school? *I used to hate it with a passion yes*
65.Do you have a social life? *No not really and I think I prefer it this way*
66.How easily do you trust people? *Not very easily at all*
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? *Yes that I have SA*
68.Would you ever sky dive? *Yes even if it went wrong you wouldn't feel a thing*
69.Do you like to dance? *Yeah sometimes*
70.Have you ever been out of state? *Yes*
71.Do you like to travel? *Yes*
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No*
73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yes for one day*
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *No I've gotten used to living here*
75.Are you spoiled? *No, although I was when I was younger*
76.Are you a brat? *No*
77.Have you ever been dumped? *Yes*
78.Have you ever gotten high? *Yes*
79.Do you like Snapple? *Yes*
80.Do you drink a lot of water? *Yes*
81.What toothpaste do you use? *Minty Fresh something I forget*
82.Do you have a cell phone? *Yes*
83.Do you have a curfew? *No*
84.Who do you look up to? *Anyone who made it against all odds*
85.Are you a role model? *No*
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
* 87.What name brand do you wear the most? *I don't wear many name brands anymore, Nike?*
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? *None*
89.What do you want pierced? *Nothing*
90.Do you like taking pictures? *Yes*
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? *No not particularly*
92.Do you have a tan? *No *
93.Do you get annoyed easily? *No I'm laidback*
94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No*
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Cell Phone? 
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
* 97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? *Boxers *
98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes an older sister, we used to fight like cats and dogs*
99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
* 101.Do you get along with your parents? *Yes *
102.How do you vent your anger? *By breathing deeply*
103.Have you ever ran away?* No
* 104.Have you ever been fired from a job? *No*
105.Do you have a job? *Yes and it sucks big time*
106.Do you daydream a lot? *Yes*
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? *No *
108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *N/A
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* N/A
* 111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? *Blonde and very average looking to most people but absolutely gorgeous to me*
112.What does your most recent crush look like? *Brunette with a hot body and older than me. :b*
113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Huh?
* 114.Are you rude? *No*
115.What was the last compliment you received? *I can't remember*
116.Do you like getting dirty? *Yes*
117.Are you flexible? *I'd day so yes*
118.What is your heritage? *English, Welsh, Irish and Native American (I think)*
119.What is your lucky number? *7*
120.What does your hair look like right now? *Short*
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? *No never*
122.Describe your looks? *I've been mistaken for Italian more than once so maybe slightly Mediterranean looking?*
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *Pink.  Jk Black. 
* 124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? *Yes* 
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? *Yes I'd love to*
126.When was the last time you were drunk? *NYE*
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? *As long as possible*
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? *No*
129.If yes, when was the last time? **
130.When was the last time you went on a date? *Way too long ago*
131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I think my mother but I've been told otherwise so not sure*
132.Do you cry a lot? *No*
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? *No*
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? *'Hello' and 'Bye' usually in quick succession *
135.Are you the romantic type? *Yes I'd like to think so*
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? *No*
137.What do you like most about your body? *My leanness and flat stomach 
*138.What do you like least about your body? *I'd like to be about 20 lbs heavier
* 139.When did you have your first crush? *When I was 7 or 8 *
140.When was the last time you threw up? *Easter 09 *
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? *Both but lately Brunettes*
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? *No*
143.What about cleavage? *Yes all the time, if you've got it flaunt it.* :b
144.Is your best friend a virgin? *I don't have a best friend *
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? *No*
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? *No
* 147.What theme does your room have? *Modern with blinds and Ikea furniture*
148.What size shoe do you wear? *11*
149.What is your screen name on MSN? *Haven't used it in years*
150.How are you feeling right now? *I've just eaten so I feel quite full*
151.When was the last time you were at a party? *NYE*
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? *No*
153.Have you ever received one? *No but I was dragged to a strip club once and saw pole dancers up close
* 154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes *
155.What is one of your bad qualities? *Low Confidence*
156.What is one of your good qualities? *Friendly*
157.Would you marry for money? *No*
158.What do you drive? *A piece of crap that drinks a lot of petrol *
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? *Neither*
160.Which one's more lenient? *Dad*
161.Which one gives more money? *Neither*
162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Kindergarten*
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? *No*
164.What kind of music do you like? *Everything expect Jazz and Heavy Metal*
165.Would you ever bungee jump? *Yes*
166.What is your worst fear? *Giving a speech in front of thousands of people*
167.Would you ever join the army? *No*
168.Do you like cows? *I like to eat them*
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? *Get very drunk *
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *Bye*
171.Do you like to party? *Yes when intoxicated*
172.Hearts or broken hearts? *Hearts*
173.Moons or stars? *Stars*
174.Coke or Pepsi? *Coke *
175.Favourite scent? *Fresh cut grass*
176.Favourite band? *Don't have one*
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? *No*
178.How many languages can you speak? *1*
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? *Yes *
180.What time are you finishing this? *12:41 PM


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1:56
*2.Name? *
*3.Nicknames?* Dont have one.
*4.Date of birth?* April 12
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'7
*7.Eye colour?* Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Ottawa
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 17
*10.Pets?* I wish. Not allowed
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* 0 
*13.Town you live in?* Ottawa, Ontario
*14.Favourite foods?* Hmm...big fan of chicken strips.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Not yet.
*16.Been toilet papering?* Nah
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* Once, when I was three.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week*? Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Not sure
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Soccer for sure
*24.Favourite drink?* Chocolate Milk
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Rolo
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* whoever made Toy Story...so Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Subway
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *Greyish
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test*? nooone 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Queen's U
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Don't have a credit card
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Waste time on Internet
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I'ts all in your head! Just think positive. and " Man I completely understand. I use to be the same way..."
34.Bedtime? Dont have one...
35.Favourite TV show? How I Met Your Mother, South Park, The Inbetweeners
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? uhhh...some friends.
37.Been out of country? Alot
38.Believe in magic? Ya
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford? 
40.What are you listening to right now? Franz Ferdinand
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nopers
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? NO
43.Do you have a crush on someone? not really
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope
45.If so, what is their name? way to rub it in. sadface
46.How long have you been together? -----
47.What are you wearing right now? pajamas
48.Would you have sex before marriage? ya
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Ya
50.Are you a virgin? ya
51.Do you smoke? no
52.Do you drink? ya
53.Are you ghetto? Nope
54.Are you a player? Not even a little
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue and Orange
56.What is your favourite animal? Elephant
57.Do you have any birthmarks? dont think so
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? nope
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? sister
60.Have you ever been slapped? probably
61.Do you get online a lot? heck yes!
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Depends who I'm with.
63.Do you shower? ya
64.Do you hate school? Not at All
65.Do you have a social life? Most of the time...kinda
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Depends whos listening. But based on how I act, I'm sure people would be surprised if they actually knew me.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Ya
69.Do you like to dance? Sometimes
70.Have you ever been out of state? sure
71.Do you like to travel? Very much
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Kind of...In school suspension. 
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? yeah
75.Are you spoiled? maybe...a little bit
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? dont think so
79.Do you like Snapple? Yes
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yeash
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? People who are awesome, and above the height of 5'7. Really though, mainly really kind and nice people. If your a billionaire with everything in life but your an *******...it doesn't matter.
85.Are you a role model? Maybe to some people
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? no
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Levis?
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Sometimes a watch
89.What do you want pierced? maybe ear
90.Do you like taking pictures? Most of the time
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? If I'm ready
92.Do you have a tan? No
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yes. Pretty easily
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Unfortunately..I think I have
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? cell phone?
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Ya
99.Have you ever been played? Probably
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? Sometimes
102.How do you vent your anger? get mad at people who dont deserve it...sometimes 
103.Have you ever ran away? ya lol
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? no
105.Do you have a job? Not anymore 
106.Do you daydream a lot? ya
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? negative
108.Do you run your mouth? sometimes
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I'm not sure. But I do think it would be cool to get one later.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? 
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? sigh
112.What does your most recent crush look like? good
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? i dont really get this question...but probably
114.Are you rude? rarely
115.What was the last compliment you received? its been a while...uhm.. "your a really good person. Thanks for doing this."
116.Do you like getting dirty? donno
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage? 
119.What is your lucky number? 12
120.What does your hair look like right now? messy
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Ya, maybe in a bit.
122.Describe your looks? alright
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Brown
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Ya
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Ya
126.When was the last time you were drunk? A long time ago...a few weeks after Halloween?
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? depends whos calling. Caller ID ftw
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Negative
129.If yes, when was the last time? ------
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Bit of both.
132.Do you cry a lot? not really
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Never
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? KthxBai. honestly
135.Are you the romantic type? not sure. maybe?
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? ya lol
137.What do you like most about your body? erm...
138.What do you like least about your body? short
139.When did you have your first crush? Junior Kindergarten..like 4 or 5?
140.When was the last time you threw up? Forget
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Hmm...not sure
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? only all the time
143.What about cleavage? heck yes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No, most of my friends arent.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? doubt it
147.What theme does your room have? none really. I think I still have dinosaur wallpaper from when I was 8.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 8.5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? My name
150.How are you feeling right now? Sad
151.When was the last time you were at a party? technically New Years...but only for like 10 minutes so Halloween.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no
153.Have you ever received one? no
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? yaaa lol
155.What is one of your bad qualities? boring
156.What is one of your good qualities? really nice
157.Would you marry for money? how rich we talkin eh? But no..probably not.
158.What do you drive? Chrysler Minivan 
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? mom
160.Which one's more lenient? Dad
161.Which one gives more money? Dad
162.When was the last time you cried in school? uhhh 4th grade.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? no
164.What kind of music do you like? Most types
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Ya
166.What is your worst fear? That I'll never get better
167.Would you ever join the army? Nope
168.Do you like cows? Yes. <------------> roughly that much
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Hmm..I dont have a set plan.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? yourockdonteverchange or Bye
171.Do you like to party? Usually
172.Hearts or broken hearts? I'm confused
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? probably coke.
175.Favourite scent? the scent of a job well done.
176.Favourite band? changes often. Probably Franz Ferdinand though
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No
178.How many languages can you speak? English and French
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 2:18


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The very concept of this thread is entirely at odds with what I believe in, but ah well. Standards are for chumps.

*What time are you starting this?* 1:16am
*Name?* Dan
*Nicknames?* Kirby
*Date of birth?* 7th June
*Sex?* Male
*Height?* 6 foot
*Eye colour? * Brown
*Where were you born?* Reading
*Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Didn't have one 
*Pets?* Dog and cat
*Hair colour?* Pretty much black.
*Piercings?* none 
*Town you live in?* Wokingham
*Favourite foods?* Don't have one
*Ever been to Africa?* Mmhmm
*Been toilet papering? * Yeah
*Love someone so much it made you cry?* Love? Of course not.
*Been in a car accident?* No
*Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*Favourite restaurant?* The Green Man
*Favourite flower?* Orchid
*Favourite sport to watch?* Football or Rugby
*Favourite drink?* Tea
*Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chawklit
*Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*Favourite fast food restaurant?* Subway
*Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Wooden
*How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Never tried
*Whom did you get your last email from?* Someone I care about a lot
*Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* A Cafe in Amsterdam
*What do you do most often when you are bored?* Daydream
*Most annoying thing to say to you?* You're pathetic.
*Bedtime?* Depends
*Favourite TV show?* The Office or Peep Show
*Last person you went out to dinner with?* Fam
*Been out of country? * Yeah
*Believe in magic?* Course not
*Ford or Chevy?* ?
*What are you listening to right now?* Beach House
*Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*Do you have a crush on someone?* Yeah
*Do you have a bf/gf? * No
*If so, what is their name?* 
*How long have you been together?* Forever
*What are you wearing right now?* Pyjamas
*Would you have sex before marriage? * I think it'd be foolish not to
*Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Vaguely
*Are you a virgin? * Yeah
*Do you smoke?* Yeah
*Do you drink?* Sometimes
*Are you ghetto?* Ghetto isn't an adjective you ponce
*Are you a player?* No
*What are your favourite colours?* Don't have one
*What is your favourite animal?* Fennec Fox
*Do you have any birthmarks?* Little one just in front of me right ear.
*Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*Who do you talk to most on the phone?* A friend I guess.
*Have you ever been slapped?* Not properly.
*Do you get online a lot? * All the time
*Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy...?
*Do you shower?* Yeah
*Do you hate school?* I used to
*Do you have a social life? * Part of one
*How easily do you trust people?* I don't trust anyone
*Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I doubt anyone would care
*Would you ever sky dive?* Yeah
*Do you like to dance? * I would if I had someone to dance with
*Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state
*Do you like to travel?* Travel means different things to different people. I suppose so.
*Have you ever been expelled from school? * No
*Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yeah
*Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Yeah
*Are you spoiled?* Probably, how am I supposed to judge?
*Are you a brat?* I try not to be
*Have you ever been dumped?* No
*Have you ever gotten high?* No, I don't do drugs
*Do you like Snapple?* What the **** is Snapple
*Do you drink a lot of water?* Try to
*What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate Sensitive
*Do you have a cell phone?* Yeah
*Do you have a curfew? * No
*Who do you look up to?* No one real
*Are you a role model?* bahahahahahahaha
*Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Quiz is too american.
*What name brand do you wear the most?* No idea
*What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*What do you want pierced?* Ear if anything
*Do you like taking pictures?* Yeah
*Do you like getting your picture taken?* Naw, but wish it happened more often
*Do you have a tan?* My skin is brown
*Do you get annoyed easily?* Sometimes
*Have you ever started a rumour? * No
*Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yeah
*Do you have your own pool?* No
*Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*Do you have any siblings? * Yeah
*Have you ever been played? * I suppose so?
*Have you ever played anyone?* I suppose so?
*Do you get along with your parents? * Me mam not me dad.
*How do you vent your anger?* Through working out and being bitter
*Have you ever ran away?* No
*Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*Do you have a job?* Yeah
*Do you daydream a lot?* It's all I do
*Do you have a lot of ex's?* Two, each barely counts
*Do you run your mouth?* The fridge does that mean?
*What do you want a tattoo of?* Lots of things
*What do you have a tattoo of?* Simpsons quote I did on my left calf.
*What does your ex bf/gf look like?* ?
*What does your most recent crush look like?* Breathtakingly beautiful.
*Have you ever been *****ed out?* ????????????????
*Are you rude?* I can be real rude sometimes
*What was the last compliment you received?* "you're one of the kindest, most genuine people ever to me". Can't let myself believe it. Can't let my guard down.
*Do you like getting dirty?* No
*Are you flexible?* More than most
*What is your heritage? * Northern England, Sri Lankan
*What is your lucky number? * Don't have one
*What does your hair look like right now?* A sad lonely old man
*Could you ever be a vegetarian?* As long as I can eat fish.
*Describe your looks?* Little bit ethnic.
*If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black
*Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yeah
*Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yeah
*When was the last time you were drunk?* New Year's
*How many rings until you answer the phone?* Dunno. But it has to be in between rings when I pick it up.
*Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yeah
*If yes, when was the last time? * Summer last year, in Zante
*When was the last time you went on a date?* Never been on one
*Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*Do you cry a lot?* No
*Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Can I get an eighth please mate?"
*Are you the romantic type?* I'd like to think so
*Have you ever been chased by cops? * Kind of
*What do you like most about your body?* I have an alright torso.
*What do you like least about your body? * Hands.
*When did you have your first crush?* What a ridiculous question.
* When was the last time you threw up?* Autumn last year probably.
*In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Redheads.
*Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No?
*What about cleavage?* Yeah, weirdly
*Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*What theme does your room have?* Laziness
*What size shoe do you wear?* 10/11 UK
*What is your screen name on MSN?* Dan Kirby
*How are you feeling right now?* Despondent.
*When was the last time you were at a party?* New Year's. A real one? Over a year ago.
*Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*Have you ever received one?* No
*Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *No
*What is one of your bad qualities?* Laziness
*What is one of your good qualities?* Some people say I'm funny
*Would you marry for money?* No
*What do you drive?* Peugeot 206
*Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mum.
*Which one's more lenient?* Dad.
*Which one gives more money? *...Mum? Neither really.
*When was the last time you cried in school?* Year 7.
*Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Wouldn't entirely rule it out. Don't know who I'm gonna meet.
*What kind of music do you like?* You wouldn't have heard of it. I'm joking.
*Would you ever bungee jump?* Yeah.
*What is your worst fear?* Being thought of as a creep.
*Would you ever join the army?* Yeah
*Do you like cows?* Naw, their eyes are too far apart, freaks me out.
*If you were to die today, what would you do?* Same thing I do every day. 
*If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* One racial slur or another.
*Do you like to party?* No
*Hearts or broken hearts?* What?
*Moons or stars?* What?
*Coke or Pepsi?* Coke
*Favourite scent?* Petrol
*Favourite band?* The Beatles
*Would you ever dye your hair red?* No chance
*How many languages can you speak?* Just one. I pretend I can speak others because I think it'll impress people. But in reality I've forgotten all that I've learnt.
*Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Wouldn't know.
*What time are you finishing this? *1:57am


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 4:15
*2.Name?* Ashley
*3.Nicknames?* Ash 
*4.Date of birth?* 10th January
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'7'' 
*7.Eye colour? Brown*
*8.Where were you born?* US 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21 
*10.Pets?* 2 rats and 2 goldfish
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 4 
*13.Town you live in?* NO
*14.Favourite foods?* mac n cheese
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Currently Olive Garden
*22.Favourite flower?* Yellow Roses 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football
*24.Favourite drink?* Starburst
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* None
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Either
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None really...
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Tan
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None 100% 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* A company spam.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Ikea 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Watch Movies
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Not sure.
*34.Bedtime?* When I can fall asleep
*35.Favourite TV show?* House.Private Practice.Greys
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Daniel
*37.Been out of country?* Nope
*38.Believe in magic?* Not really
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Not sure probly Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Nothing enjoying quiet
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Maybe Kinda Sorta
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans. Sweater
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Haha oops
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* nope
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Not Cigs
*52.Do you drink?* Yes 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Good question not sure... 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Family
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *yes trying to cut back
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* depends on where I am and how I feel
*63.Do you shower? *Daily
*64.Do you hate school?* No but the cost yes.
*65.Do you have a social life?* Kinda Sorta
*66.How easily do you trust people?* No well at all...
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maybe
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Someday maybe. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *No
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Not so much
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Already Did
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Kinda
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest Pro Health
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes of course!
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No I live on my own
*84.Who do you look up to?* Not sure anymore
*85.Are you a role model?* Not really
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* miss me, oldnavy, gap
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* ring, necklace, earings
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing I'm good
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes I do
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Yes once in a while
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* I'm Sure I have
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* The apartment complex does!
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings?* Yes 2 sisters
*99.Have you ever been played?* YES
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* I hope not
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not at the moment
*102.How do you vent your anger?* On the Phone which goes super well lol! NOT REALLY 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* I have been told yes
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* strength
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* nothing yet!
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* why does that matter
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* cute
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ???
*114.Are you rude?* I try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* that I looked nice
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Meh depends
*117.Are you flexible?* not really
*118.What is your heritage?* Italian.Irish
*119.What is your lucky number?* cant say
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's in a pony tail.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I could but choose not to
*122.Describe your looks?* no idea
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* A little lighter than dark brown 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* No
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* This weekend
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* one or two
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* yep
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* a year or so ago
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* a bit ago
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Depends on the day
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Who hasnt!
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Hang on...
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I can be
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Meh not sure
*139.When did you have your first crush?* grade school.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Couple weeks.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No NEVER
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* no
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* White
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* not sure actually
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Like **** 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* last weekend
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* hahahahah
*153.Have you ever received one?* yep
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Moody 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honest
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* toyota
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* neither atm
*160.Which one's more lenient?* neither
*161.Which one gives more money?* neither 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Graduation 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* All Kinds
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* Everything?
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No they wouldnt want me anyway
*168.Do you like cows?* haha umm ok
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* freak out
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I love you... to some and Wtf did you do to me to others...
*171.Do you like to party?* depends
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* coke 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla or lavendar
*176.Favourite band?* Jack Johnson
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* I have it was bad! 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Depends
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 4:43 omg!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 00:51
2.Name? Janette
3.Nicknames? Ally, Jhanniffy, Jan, Jane, Jenny, Jet, Nettlles 
4.Date of birth? June 19th
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’6
7.Eye colour? Blue.
8.Where were you born? Ireland. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? No cake but I was 20 
10.Pets? None ever
11.Hair colour? Dark Brown.
12.Piercings? 6. 
13.Town you live in? during the college week.
14.Favourite foods? not sure really.
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Ha ha what?
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? A small one
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon Bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Monday.
21.Favourite restaurant? Dunno.
22.Favourite flower? Sunflowers
23.Favourite sport to watch? none.
24.Favourite drink? cranberry.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? vanilla. 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? none
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? no carpet, wooden floors
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Have yet to take it. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? college councillor 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? moon gallery, handmade jewelry store 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? read
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? lol or any short hand or bad words 
34.Bedtime? Whenever.
35.Favourite TV show? Only watch parenthood at the moment 
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? two friends 
37.Been out of country? Sure have.
38.Believe in magic? a little
39.Ford or Chevy? not bothered 
40.What are you listening to right now? The XX , Heart Skipped a Beat 
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Can't do that here
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? ...
43.Do you have a crush on someone? nope
44.Do you have a bf/gf? nope
45.If so, what is their name? nope 
46.How long have you been together not
47.What are you wearing right now? Pjs.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? I'm ace
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? I have a cute lector but no crush 
50.Are you a virgin? yup
51.Do you smoke? Nope.
52.Do you drink? No. (I had a glass of red for the first time tonight)
53.Are you ghetto? Nope.
54.Are you a player? Nope.
55.What are your favourite colours? yellow and purple
56.What is your favourite animal? Penguins 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? nope
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one really
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes.
61.Do you get online a lot? Too much.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, unless I feel really at ease.
63.Do you shower? Sure do.
64.Do you hate school? love college
65.Do you have a social life? Not so much.
66.How easily do you trust people? Depends on the info
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? i think so
68.Would you ever sky dive? I like to think I'd do it give the chance 
69.Do you like to dance? Yes I do
70.Have you ever been out of state? I don't live in a state.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I'm out of it
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? kinda
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I try
81.What toothpaste do you use? A white one
82.Do you have a cell phone? i do
83.Do you have a curfew? I'm 20
84.Who do you look up to? Phil Barker 
85.Are you a role model? I wouldn't say so
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Ni ha
87.What name brand do you wear the most? No brands really, not bothered
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, necklaces., bracelets, nose stud
89.What do you want pierced? have what I want done
90.Do you like taking pictures? I do but haven't in ages
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Mostly not
92.Do you have a tan? oh dear no
93.Do you get annoyed easily?nope
94.Have you ever started a rumour? no need to
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? mobile
96.Do you have your own pool? pool? no!
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? depends on what I am wearing 
98.Do you have any siblings? little bro
99.Have you ever been played? hope not 
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? i can
102.How do you vent your anger? I don't 
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? I do
106.Do you daydream a lot? not to much really
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? 2
108.Do you run your mouth? WHAT???
109.What do you want a tattoo of? nope for me thanks
110.What do you have a tattoo of? you repeated 
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? not going there
112.What does your most recent crush look like? there is none
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? WHA???
114.Are you rude? I like to think not
115.What was the last compliment you received? that my friends were happy to see me and drove the hour and half trip to my place
116.Do you like getting dirty? ha ha no
117.Are you flexible? my fingers are
118.What is your heritage? Irish 100%
119.What is your lucky number? 7
120.What does your hair look like right now? short and curly, trying to grow it out
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? if I wanted...but at home this would be a problem 
122.Describe your looks? not going there
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?dark purple or red or else a light brown 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? depends how young
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? why not
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I've never been drunk.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? whenever 
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? few months back
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? father
132.Do you cry a lot? nope
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? hell no
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Ah Stop",
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? no
137.What do you like most about your body? not much really - I have strong legs 
138.What do you like least about your body? weight
139.When did you have your first crush? In primary school well back
140.When was the last time you threw up? don't know to be honest 
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Absolutely not.
143.What about cleavage? Yes.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I think so
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? You make no sense 
147.What theme does your room have? organised mess
148.What size shoe do you wear? 8uk
149.What is your screen name on MSN? a robot 
150.How are you feeling right now? tired but relaxed 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? oh dear....
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? oh I'd say so
155.What is one of your bad qualities? to quiet 
156.What is one of your good qualities? patients of a saint
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Daddy though I never see or talk to him much 
160.Which one’s more lenient? Dad but I am 20 so yeah...
161.Which one gives more money? oh dad for sure
162.When was the last time you cried in school? almost a week ago 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? never say never.
164.What kind of music do you like? My music taste in bi polar 
165.Would you ever bungee jump? I don't think so really
166.What is your worst fear? Don't know really I have many
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? yeah
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Panic.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I'd tell my best friend the truth
171.Do you like to party? no
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? neither
175.Favourite scent? Vanilla
176.Favourite band? Coldplay
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? i have done 
178.How many languages can you speak? English, little irish and really bas French
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 01:21


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

1.What time are you starting this? 9:46AM.
2.Name? Jenna.
3.Nicknames? Jen/Jenn, Princess, etc. 
4.Date of birth? May 4th, 1993.
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5'6.
7.Eye colour? Hazel.
8.Where were you born? Maryland. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 17. 
10.Pets? 2 German Shepherds, 2 cats (though 1 doesn't live with me right now), some fish, a goose, a duck, and 2 horsies.
11.Hair colour? Honey blonde.
12.Piercings? 4...2 holes in each ear. I want my cartilage done though.
13.Town you live in? Hereford. I bet nobody will even know what that is...it's so small.
14.Favourite foods? Orange chicken!
15.Ever been to Africa? No...but I might be going in the next couple years.
16.Been toilet papering? No.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? Yes, 2.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits.
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday.
21.Favourite restaurant? Any good Chinese place. <33 Yes, I have an obsession with Chinese food.
22.Favourite flower? I don't know.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Ice Hockey or Equestrian Sports.
24.Favourite drink? Lipton Green Iced Tea w/ Citrus.  <3
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookies and Cream or Cookie Dough.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Taco Bell. <3
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Blue.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Just once.  Passed on my second. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? My mom.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Charlotte Russe, Wet Seal, Hollister, PacSun, etc.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Quizzes, or sit on the internet.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "You're so quiet!" No, I'm really not. I just don't run my trap constantly.
34.Bedtime? Whenever.
35.Favourite TV show? Teen Mom.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Andy, my boyfriend.
37.Been out of country? Nope, I wish.
38.Believe in magic? Yes.
39.Ford or Chevy? Both. 
40.What are you listening to right now? Nothing at the moment.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? N/a.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? My boyfriend<3.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Yes, a boyfriend.
45.If so, what is their name? Andy.
46.How long have you been together? 2 years and 2 months.
47.What are you wearing right now? Pajamas.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? I already have, so yes. But it has to be with someone who I'm in a serious relationship with. I wouldn't just run around being a sl*t.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No.
50.Are you a virgin? Nope.
51.Do you smoke? Ew, no.
52.Do you drink? No. 
53.Are you ghetto? Haha no.
54.Are you a player? Nope.
55.What are your favourite colours? Light blue, pink and purple.
56.What is your favourite animal? Horses and dogs.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Two.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Andy.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yeah.
61.Do you get online a lot? Too much.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, unless I'm really comfortable.
63.Do you shower? Yep.
64.Do you hate school? Yeah.
65.Do you have a social life? I do, but it's not as busy as some peoples'.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily. I can count on 1 hand the number of people I truly trust.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Maybe. 
69.Do you like to dance? Not so much.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yeah, plenty of times.
71.Do you like to travel? Not with my family. But with my boyfriend...yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Not really.
75.Are you spoiled? Kind of.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? Yes, I love it.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? No, I hate the taste of water. It's too plain.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes.
83.Do you have a curfew? No, I never had one.
84.Who do you look up to? Nobody, really.
85.Are you a role model? Not that I know of.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I guess Hollister but then again I really don't know cause I have a lot of clothes.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? I wear jewelery all the time, I love it...bracelets, rings, earrings and necklaces.
89.What do you want pierced? My cartilage.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sure.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Depends.
92.Do you have a tan? Not right now, but I always do when it's warm, cause I go outside a lot.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nah.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes.
96.Do you have your own pool? Yep.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Unfortunately, yes.
99.Have you ever been played? Nope.
(continued in next post b/c it's so long)


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Most of the time..but I get along with my mom much better than my dad.
102.How do you vent your anger? I act like a major b*tch to everyone around me. 
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? I'm looking for one, if that counts. :b
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? Yeah, sometimes.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Prefer not to talk about that. :/
112.What does your most recent crush look like? He looks like my boyfriend!
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Um...no?
114.Are you rude? Not usually, but I can be when I'm mad.
115.What was the last compliment you received? I was called beautiful.
116.Do you like getting dirty? Eh...not really. But I love horses so sometimes it's inevitable.
117.Are you flexible? Somewhat...I do yoga so that's making me more flexible.
118.What is your heritage? German, English.
119.What is your lucky number? Not sure.
120.What does your hair look like right now? It's really messy, I'm laying in bed typing this so I haven't gotten to shower yet.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? God no. 
122.Describe your looks? I would say I'm pretty. (A few years ago I would've said ugly but I've gotten a lot of compliments since then and my self esteem as been boosted a lot.)
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? If I had to change the color it is now (which is blonde), I'd go auburn. I've been thinking about it for a while. 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Probably not.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? I am.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? A long time ago.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't usually answer the phone, but if it's someone I really want to talk to...I'd say about 2-3 rings so they don't think I'm too eager. :b
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Yes.
129.If yes, when was the last time? Summer.
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Week ago, maybe?
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother, definitely.
132.Do you cry a lot? Yeah, unfortunately.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Haha yes.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I have no idea.
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.  Very much so.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No.
137.What do you like most about your body? I'm slim overall but I'm not the shapeless kind of slim...I have curves and a good butt.
138.What do you like least about your body? My feet. I HATE them.
139.When did you have your first crush? Uh...I don't remember.
140.When was the last time you threw up? Like 3 years, lol. I rarely, if ever, throw up.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No, I'm not a skank.
143.What about cleavage? Sometimes.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No, because he's my boyfriend. You do the math.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No...?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No.
147.What theme does your room have? It doesn't.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9. 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? I don't have one.
150.How are you feeling right now? Sick. And hungry. Weird combination, I know. But I'm starting to get better so the hunger is a good sign. 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Few weeks ago.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No, but I might. 
153.Have you ever received one? No.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Nope.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Jealousy. OCD-ness.
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyalty.
157.Would you marry for money? No way.
158.What do you drive? I don't have my own car yet.
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Mom's.
160.Which one's more lenient? My dad and that's not a good thing.
161.Which one gives more money? Mom. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I never have. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? NOO. I'm straight as an arrow.
164.What kind of music do you like? Lots of different types.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Eh...maybe.
166.What is your worst fear? Dying. Or someone I love dying.
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? They're ok.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Have the most massive panic attack ever and try to avoid dying in any way possible.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I don't know. It would depend who it was to. I'd have different last words to say to different people.
171.Do you like to party? Not really.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke. 
175.Favourite scent? Christmas trees, vanilla, gasoline or my boyfriend's cologne.
176.Favourite band? Fall Out Boy.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? If auburn counts as red, then maybe. 
178.How many languages can you speak? English. 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes.
180.What time are you finishing this? 10:14AM. Wow.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 4.00
*2.Name?* Georgina
*3.Nicknames?* Georgie, George
*4.Date of birth?* 8th August 1986
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'8
*7.Eye colour?* blue/gray
*8.Where were you born?* England 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* a few
*10.Pets?* A guinea pig called Maisey
*11.Hair colour?* Browny/ginger 
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* MK
*14.Favourite foods?* Pasta dishes, pizza etc
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Uhm friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* don't have one
*22.Favourite flower?* roses
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* don't have one
*24.Favourite drink?* pepsi or orange juce
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* mint choc chip
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Burger King
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Beige
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* not taken any yet
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* not checked
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* dunno
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* just browse the net or watch a film
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* not sure
*34.Bedtime?* not yet
*35.Favourite TV show?* don't have one
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* my boyfriend 
*37.Been out of country?* think so
*38.Believe in magic?* not really
*39.Ford or Chevy?* not sure
*40.What are you listening to right now?* nothing
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* yeah
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* can't remember
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* My boyfriend
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Boyfriend 
*45.If so, what is their name?* Jake
*46.How long have you been together?* about 7 months
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans and a t shirt
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope
*52.Do you drink?* only on special occasions
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope
*54.Are you a player?* Nope
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green, purple, and blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cows and owls
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* nah
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* no
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Jake
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* no
*61.Do you get online a lot?* oh yeah too much haha
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower?* Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* i did hate school yes
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really
*66.How easily do you trust people?* depends
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* no
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* nope
*69.Do you like to dance? *No
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* no
*71.Do you like to travel?* depends
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* i dont mind
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* no
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* No
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* a minty one
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* dunno
*85.Are you a role model?* No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* no
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* i don't really wear brands
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings and necklaces
*89.What do you want pierced?* not sure
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* only if I am taking it haha
*92.Do you have a tan?* no
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *no
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* briefs
*98.Do you have any siblings?* yes 1 sister
*99.Have you ever been played?* no
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* yeah
*102.How do you vent your anger?* not sure
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* no
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Sometimes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* no tattoos
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* i don't have an ex
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* i don't have a crush i have a boyfriend 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* no
*114.Are you rude?* i don't think so
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* boyfriend telling me I looked cute today
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* not really
*118.What is your heritage? *English
*119.What is your lucky number?* don't have one
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* It's down
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I don't mind
*122.Describe your looks?* Idon't think I am ugly either really gorgeous just....normal. 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* i dunno
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* no
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yeah or the same age
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* not sure
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't answer the home phone I just give it to someone else or ignore it. If people want to call me they have to use my mobile, so I know who it is. 
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* dunno
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* depends
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* not really
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* uhm...dunno
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yeah
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* my hair and nails
*138.What do you like least about your body?* not telling
*139.When did you have your first crush?* didn't have school crushes really
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* can't remember
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* no
*143.What about cleavage?* sometimes
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* yes
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* depends
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* no
*147.What theme does your room have?* I have teal wallpaper, curtains and tit bits etc
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8 or sometimes 9
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Georgie
*150.How are you feeling right now?* ok
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* can't remember
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* don't think so
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Gets paranoid easily, not patient enough lol
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Uhm sense of humour maybe, kind
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I don't drive
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* mommy
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My dad
*161.Which one gives more money? *dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* can't remember. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* no
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Good music
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* not really
*166.What is your worst fear?* losing loved ones
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* yes
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Get upset
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* oh this is depressing. depends who its too
*171.Do you like to party?* depends who's party
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla or coconut
*176.Favourite band?* don't have one
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Just english
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Probably
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 4.30


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 18.30 (Time in the Netherlands)
*2.Name?* Marleen 
*3.Nicknames?* Marly 
*4.Date of birth?* 16th November
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'6
*7.Eye colour? *Green/blue
*8.Where were you born?* Rotterdam 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21 
*10.Pets?* None
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* 1 
*13.Town you live in?* Small town near Rotterdam
*14.Favourite foods?* Chocolate and apple pie
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't have one
*22.Favourite flower?* Rose
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* None
*24.Favourite drink?* Green tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have a floor
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 2 times 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* A newsletter from a fanclub 
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Topshop 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Going on the internet
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why are you always so quiet
*34.Bedtime?* Mostly around midnight.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Supernatural
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My mom
*37.Been out of country? Yes*
*38.Believe in magic?* Not anymore
*39.Ford or Chevy?* I don't know
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Josh Groban - Hidden Away
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Yes, because of SA
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Almost all
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* -
*46.How long have you been together?* -
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pyjama
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes*
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cat 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My mom, but that's almost never
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? Yes*
*64.Do you hate school?* YES!
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily, I have even trouble to trust my parents.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I think I do.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Yes 
*69.Do you like to dance?* Yes
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Desperately.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* ?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Aquafresh
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Some people.
*85.Are you a role model?* No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't really.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces, braceletts
*89.What do you want pierced?* My tongue.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *I'm not sure
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* 
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Unfortunately, a younger brother
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No.
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* ?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *I don't know yet
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don''t have any tattoos yet
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Good-looking
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ?
*114.Are you rude?* No
*115.What was the last compliment you received. *That the photo's I had taken were very beautifull.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* A little bit.
*118.What is your heritage?* Dutch
*119.What is your lucky number? *?
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Staight and loose
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am
*122.Describe your looks?* Ugly
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Blue 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* No
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't usually, unless I'm expecting someone to call.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I don't look like any of them.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Lately not
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Sometimes
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* ?
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My hear and eyes.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My skin, my boobs, all the fat
*139.When did you have your first crush?* At age 7 I think.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Somewhere last year
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Absolutely not.
*143.What about cleavage?* Very little
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have a best friend.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* ?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Marleen
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Depressed and lonely 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A long time ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Yes
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* I don't know.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Maybe
*158.What do you drive?* I don't have a car.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* A mommy's child.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* I few weeks ago. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't think so, but you never know.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* All kinds of music, especially Josh Groban and Mika
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes, I already done it once.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Almost everything socially and that it will always be like this.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* I don't think so.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Go to London
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know. 
*171.Do you like to party?* Not at the moment.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke.
*175.Favourite scent?* ?
*176.Favourite band?* Josh Groban, it's a singer but I don't have a favorite band.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Maybe 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Dutch, English, German, a little French
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this? *19.01


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

OMFG. It took me over an hour to type that WHOLE DAMN THING and now I lost all of it. When I submitted it it said that I needed to log in so I did then it said the page couldn't be loaded or some bs. EFF THIS.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Blujay13 said:


> OMFG. It took me over an hour to type that WHOLE DAMN THING and now I lost all of it. When I submitted it it said that I needed to log in so I did then it said the page couldn't be loaded or some bs. EFF THIS.


Same thing happened to me, there's an hour of our lives were never getting back.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

1. What time are you starting this? 17:41
2. Name? Daniel.
3. Nicknames? Dan, previously "Boris" for some stupid reason
4. Date of birth? 26th May
5. Sex? Male
6. Height? 5’8-ish
7. Eye colour? Brown
8. Where were you born? SE UK
9. Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19
10. Pets? 2 cats
11. Hair colour? Brown
12. Piercings? Nah
13. Town you live in? Top secret info
14. Favourite foods? Pot noodle
15. Ever been to Africa? I think technically I have had brief stints on the fringes of the continent.
16. Been toilet papering? Ah, memories
17. Love someone so much it made you cry? No
18. Been in a car accident? No
19. Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons
20. Favourite day of the week? Saturday. HATE Sunday with a passion.
21. Favourite restaurant? N/A
22. Favourite flower? N/A
23. Favourite sport to watch? I find sports very, very dull.
24. Favourite drink? Beer maybe.
25. Favourite ice cream flavour? Chocolate.
26. Warner Bros. or Disney? Don't care, lol.
27. Favourite fast food restaurant? McD's
28. Carpet colour in your bedroom? Beige
29. How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once
30. Whom did you get your last email from? eBay
31. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Either an online pharmacy or ebuyer.com.
32. What do you do most often when you are bored? Computer
33. Most annoying thing to say to you? Judgmental things, comments about my shyness.
34. Bedtime? Between 22:00 and 03:00
35. Favourite TV show? Dexter or House, maybe
36. Last person you went out to dinner with? Don't even remember
37. Been out of country? Lots
38. Believe in magic? Comes under the same grouping as God, Santa, and The Tooth Fairy, in my mind.
39. Ford or Chevy? Chevy, I dunno
40. What are you listening to right now? NIN - Every Day Is Exactly The Same
41. Have you ever failed a grade? Only when I started going off the rails
42. If you have, what grade did you fail? We don't have grades. It was in Sixth-form / AS-levels.
43. Do you have a crush on someone? Maybe
44. Do you have a bf/gf? No
45. If so, what is their name? -
46. How long have you been together? -
47. What are you wearing right now? Jeans, t shirt, shirt
48. Would you have sex before marriage? Of course
49. Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Some were positively bonerific
50. Are you a virgin? Yeah
51. Do you smoke? Did for a while, now only when my vaporizer is broken
52. Do you drink? Only rarely
53. Are you ghetto? Nah
54. Are you a player? Seems not
55. What are your favourite colours? White. It's all the colours.
56. What is your favourite animal? Humans
57. Do you have any birthmarks? No, but plenty of "beauty spots"
58. Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yeah, but I was too wasted to care (the 2nd incident anyway)
59. Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one
60. Have you ever been slapped? Yeah
61. Do you get online a lot? Too much.
62. Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63. Do you shower? Yep
64. Do you hate school? Did, then I stopped going.
65. Do you have a social life? No.
66. How easily do you trust people? Somewhat easily, I'm not paranoid.
67. Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Probably many.
68. Would you ever sky dive? Booked it once, but never got around to it as of yet.
69. Do you like to dance? Only when no one's looking.
70. Have you ever been out of state? States don't exist here.
71. Do you like to travel? Not really.
72. Have you ever been expelled from school? You could say that I suppose, on medical grounds.
73. Have you ever been suspended from school? Ditto.
74. Do you want to get out of your hometown? Not particularly bothered.
75. Are you spoiled? No.
76. Are you a brat? No.
77. Have you ever been dumped? No.
78. Have you ever gotten high? Ooh yeah...
79. Do you like Snapple? What's that?
80. Do you drink a lot of water? Not enough.
81. What toothpaste do you use? One I deemed insignificant enough not to remember the brand name.
82. Do you have a cell phone? Yeah.
83. Do you have a curfew? No.
84. Who do you look up to? Tall people.
85. Are you a role model? Nah.
86. Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? I don't even know where they are.
87. What name brand do you wear the most? Not a brand wearing guy
88. What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89. What do you want pierced? Nothing.
90. Do you like taking pictures? Sometimes
91. Do you like getting your picture taken? Sometimes, but only by myself.
92. Do you have a tan? Opposite
93. Do you get annoyed easily? Not in general.
94. Have you ever started a rumour? Maybe, but not maliciously.
95. Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96. Do you have your own pool? Nah.
97. Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98. Do you have any siblings? 1 bro
99. Have you ever been played? Ambiguous, but I guess.
100. Have you ever played anyone? Not really.
101. Do you get along with your parents? Generally.
102. How do you vent your anger? Repression, and occasional outbursts of anger.
103. Have you ever ran away? No.
104. Have you ever been fired from a job? Yes, once.
105. Do you have a job? On disability.
106. Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107. Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108. Do you run your mouth? Sometimes.
109. What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing.
110. What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111. What does your ex bf/gf look like? Like air.
112. What does your most recent crush look like? Angelic...
113. Have you ever been *****ed out? lol wut
114. Are you rude? Not usually.
115. What was the last compliment you received? Kinda personal.
116. Do you like getting dirty? Dunno what you mean
117. Are you flexible? No.
118. What is your heritage? English
119. What is your lucky number? Don't have one, but it'd be 13 if I did.
120. What does your hair look like right now? Average.
121. Could you ever be a vegetarian? Yeah.
122. Describe your looks? 7/10
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Blonde or black probs.
124. Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yeah, but not way younger than me.
125. Would you ever date someone older than you? Yeah, up to a point.
126. When was the last time you were drunk? Months ago.
127. How many rings until you answer the phone? 4
128. Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129. If yes, when was the last time? -
130. When was the last time you went on a date? Never
131. Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132. Do you cry a lot? No
133. Do you ever cry to get your way? Never
134. What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Yeah"
135. Are you the romantic type? Who knows.
136. Have you ever been chased by cops? Nah.
137. What do you like most about your body? Face maybe, or arse. I sit around so much, I have quite a toned set of buttocks.
138. What do you like least about your body? Stoner belly.
139. When did you have your first crush? Primary school.
140. When was the last time you threw up? Month or so ago.
141. In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142. Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Ha no.
143. What about cleavage? Not fat enough, thankfully.
144. Is your best friend a virgin? I don't have a best friend.
145. Have you ever ****ed someone up? No.
146. Have you ever been ****ed up? Yeah.
147. What theme does your room have? Blandness.
148.What size shoe do you wear? I forget.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? PM me if ya want it, lol.
150. How are you feeling right now? Numb
151. When was the last time you were at a party? Over a year.
152. Have you ever given a lap dance? Haha.
153. Have you ever received one? Haha, again.
154. Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Many probably.
155. What is one of your bad qualities? Emotional detachment
156. What is one of your good qualities? Empathy, rationality
157. Would you marry for money? No.
158. What do you drive? Used to drive a Vauxhall Astra
159. Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160. Which one’s more lenient? My mum.
161. Which one gives more money? Both.
162. When was the last time you cried in school? Ages ago.
163. Would you ever hook up with the same sex? If I was on enough drugs. Nothing against it in principle, but I'm straight naturally.
164. What kind of music do you like? Electronic mostly; acid techno, IDM, etc.. Rock music is so generic, predictable and blah. But I like some classic rock, and metal, and various other types.
165. Would you ever bungee jump? No, that must be a horrible feeling.
166. What is your worst fear? Never living my life.
167. Would you ever join the army? Never. 
168. Do you like cows? They're alright.
169. If you were to die today, what would you do? Take as many drugs as I could. Nothing left to lose right.
170. If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? "Bye"
171. Do you like to party? On occasion
172. Hearts or broken hearts? wut?
173. Moons or stars? wut?
174. Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175. Favourite scent? Lavender, or ganj...
176. Favourite band? Hardfloor at the moment, and Pink Floyd
177. Would you ever dye your hair red? Maybe.
178. How many languages can you speak? 1
179. Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Hmm.
180. What time are you finishing this? 18:23


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 17:56
*2.Name?* Joseph
*3.Nicknames?* Joe
*4.Date of birth?* 18th March
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'8
*7.Eye colour? *Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Ireland
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21 
*10.Pets?* Yeah
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown
*12.Piercings?* None 
*13.Town you live in?* Yeah
*14.Favourite foods?* Chocolate
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *What lol
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday I suppose
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't have one
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football (Soccer)
*24.Favourite drink?* Coca-Cola
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Banana
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* It's lino
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Haven't takenit yet 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* This site saying I got a pm
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Don't have one
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Going on the internet
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why are you always so quiet
*34.Bedtime?* Varies but often it is late maybe 2am or 3am
*35.Favourite TV show?* I can't say I have one
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Parents
*37.Been out of country?* Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* Kind of
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Nothing
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* -
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Probably
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* -
*46.How long have you been together?* -
*47.What are you wearing right now?* T-shirt and jeans
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Probably
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cat 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Parents
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower?* Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* I don't mind college
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not too easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I think so
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Don't think so
*69.Do you like to dance?* I would
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state
*71.Do you like to travel?* I would
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Right now, yeah
*75.Are you spoiled?* Probably
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* What's that?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* People who help and care for others
*85.Are you a role model?* No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Nike probably
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Don't mind
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Don't mind either
*98.Do you have any siblings? *No
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yeah
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Keep it inside me
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No.
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not sure what that means
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don''t have any tattoos
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Good-looking
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ?
*114.Are you rude?* No
*115.What was the last compliment you received. *That I seem an honest and nice person
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Don't mind
*117.Are you flexible?* A little bit.
*118.What is your heritage?* Irish
*119.What is your lucky number? *Don't know
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Untidy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Probably and don't want to be
*122.Describe your looks?* Average
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I wouldn't dye it 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* A few months ago
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Don't count
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother ptobably
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Not too much
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Used to
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Hello
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Maybe
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I'm slim
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Weak, lack of muscle
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Can't remember
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Last year I'd say
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Either
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No I don't
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* It's hard to pin point a best friend but most are not
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* joe.1231
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Lonely
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Last summer
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* I don't know.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Selfishness
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honesty
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I don't have a car.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Never did
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Don't really listen because of SA
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Don't think so
*166.What is your worst fear?* Almost everything socially and that it will always be like this.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* I don't think so.
*168.Do you like cows?* Don't mind them
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* I don't know
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know 
*171.Do you like to party?* Probably a little
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke
*175.Favourite scent?* I don't know
*176.Favourite band?* I don't know
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Maybe 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English only fluently but a little bit of French, Irish and a tiny bit of a few others
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 18:19


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:34 pm
*2.Name?* Cannot divulge that information 
*3.Nicknames?* Cannot divulge that information
*4.Date of birth?* 1983, some time in summer
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'10 - 5'10 3/4 (yes, it varies from morning to night)
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* UK
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 10
*10.Pets?* Wasn't mine, but I lived with a cat for 2 years
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* 0
*13.Town you live in?* Toronto
*14.Favourite foods?* Palak paneer
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No, but that makes me cry
*18.Been in a car accident?* Minor one, but not while I was driving
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons (I'm a vegetarian)
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* An Indian restaurant near here
*22.Favourite flower?* Is a daisy a flower?
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Hockey
*24.Favourite drink?* Orange juice
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros. Bugs Bunny FTW!
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Thai express
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Dull whitish-yellowish-something-or-other
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 3 times - the first was because I had a crack in the windshield so I couldn't even begin; the second was because I got nervous and started to do a 3-point turn while there was an oncoming car; and the third was because I was driving a hunk of junk that wouldn't accelerate fast enough on the freeway entrance ramp, so I ended up cutting off another car that didn't have the basic courtesy to shift to another lane to let me in.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My sister
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Amazon.com
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Come on SAS
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Physics? What's the use of that?"
*34.Bedtime?* I try between 12 and 12:30
*35.Favourite TV show?* Currently don't really have one, but I like Family Guy. Yeah, I'll go with Family Guy.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My mother
*37.Been out of country? *Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* That depends on your definition of "magic"
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford, but I don't like either
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Beethoven's 7th symphony
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* None, but I almost failed shop class in grade 7 because I didn't turn in the main project. Oh well.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Most of the girls on this site.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* My imaginary girlfriends don't have names
*46.How long have you been together?* However long the dream lasts
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Shorts and T-shirt.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Probably not
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* One, but officially I hated her
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Occasionally
*53.Are you ghetto?* Not even close
*54.Are you a player?* HA!
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, green, purple
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Gorilla
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* I don't think so
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes, many times during school days
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My mother
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes, but not in a fun way
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* I did when I was in school
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Medium
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Not really, everyone knows I'm a loser
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Yes
*69.Do you like to dance? *Hell no
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I've been out of province, and out of many states
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *I'm not in my home town
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* A decent amount
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Alternate Colgate Total and Crest something
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one
*85.Are you a role model?* I could be
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Old Navy brand T-shirt
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* A digital watch
*89.What do you want pierced?* The heart of cruelty
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*

(continued)*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*(continued)

91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Hell no
*92.Do you have a tan?* I'm Indian, I'm naturally 'tanned'
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Not really
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* In between
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes, an older sister
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yes, many times
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No, I'm not a jerk
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't get angry that much
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Sort of, I'm a grad student so I get some money
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Not a single one
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* My natural skin
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* My natural skin
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* I don't know, the memory of my last dream has already faded
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Dark hair, glasses
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Yes? (Not really sure what I'm saying yes to...)
*114.Are you rude?* No
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Can't remember
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Yes, it is liberating
*117.Are you flexible?* In theory, yes, unless I'm anxious
*118.What is your heritage? *Indian
*119.What is your lucky number? *19
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Messy and untamed, just the way I like it
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am
*122.Describe your looks?* Soft yet dangerous
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Purple
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Probably not
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* 2002
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Maybe 4, if I actually decide to answer it
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *No
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother. Not too happy about that.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Mm hmm"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I would be if I ever had a chance to be romantic
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Yes, but not just me - it was a big group, and only for a few seconds
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Narrow waist
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade 10
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Can't remember, maybe 15 years ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Hell no
*143.What about cleavage?* Um... no
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Don't think so
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Don't know what that means exactly, but probably
*147.What theme does your room have?* Bare and boring
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9 and a half
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Ape in space
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Unproductive and slightly anxious
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* 6 months ago. Wasn't fun, as usual
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Tendency to be locked into a routine
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Non-judgementalness
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I don't have a car
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mommy's, but I'm a good little angel around both of them
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My dad
*161.Which one gives more money? *My dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Maybe when I was 6
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Classical, Indian classical, stuff from a few decades ago like ABBA. Not this modern bull****.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes
*166.What is your worst fear?* Being embarrassed in public
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes, they are awesome and cute
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Not much - I'd be dead
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Something to the effect of "I was never really here"
*171.Do you like to party?* No, I can't talk to anyone and I just try to find a corner where I won't be noticed
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What?
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Don't like either, but... Pepsi?
*175.Favourite scent?* Any womanly perfume
*176.Favourite band?* Maybe Rammstein or some such
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 2, not including languages I've learned in school like French
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* If necessary, yes
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1:32 pm

Damn, I'm slow.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:02pm
*2.Name?* Nathan.
*3.Nicknames?* Nate, Skass.
*4.Date of birth?* 24th of November.
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 5'6
*7.Eye colour? *Green/Brown.
*8.Where were you born?* Keyser, WV.
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 23.
*10.Pets?* I have a dog and her name is Carmen. 
*11.Hair colour?* Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 0.
*13.Town you live in?* Casa Grande.
*14.Favourite foods?* Sushi, Pad Thai, Lasagna. 
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No. 
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yep. 
*18.Been in a car accident?* Twice.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* BACON!
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Tuesday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* I Love Sushi.
*22.Favourite flower?* Orchids.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Preferably none. 
*24.Favourite drink?* Quad Tall Breve Latte. 
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Mint Chocolate Chip! 
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Fat Burger.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have tile. :sus
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Once. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* .....have no clue.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Urban Outfitters!
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Smoke a bowl/play video games. 
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* I'll call you later (half the time I never get a call). 
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever I pass out.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Family Guy.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Can't remember. 
*37.Been out of country? *Yeppers. 
*38.Believe in magic?* You mean the art of illusion? 
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford. 
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Anti-Flag 1984.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Yes. Total BS!
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 5th. 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Crushish...
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No. 
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A
*46.How long have you been together?*...
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Striped boxers, and a large white t-shirt. 
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Already have. 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Nope.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Obviously not. 
*51.Do you smoke?* 7th day without a Cigarette. :yay
*52.Do you drink?* Yes. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* Don't even have a game. 
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, red, and black. 
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Tiger!
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Nope.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Cara. 
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Everyday.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? *Nearly everyday. 
*64.Do you hate school?* Not in school.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Easy enough. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Several. 
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* **** yeah! 
*69.Do you like to dance? *NO.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yep. 
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No. 
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Several times in middle school. 
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Yes, again!
*75.Are you spoiled?* NO.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Often. 
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Meh.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Tons. 
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest something or another.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one. 
*85.Are you a role model?* I hope not. :lol
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six flags. 
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Salt Valley. 
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None. 
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing. 
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Love.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No. 
*92.Do you have a tan?* No. 
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Around certain people. 
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yep. 
*96.Do you have your own pool?* It's filled with dirt and gravel. 
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers. 
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Nope. 
*99.Have you ever been played? *No. 
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Yes.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* For the most part we've both learned that I'm terrible and that's okay. 
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Scream. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Yes. 
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Twice. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* One. 
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No. 
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* "The Devil and God are Raging Inside Me"
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing. 
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Hispanic, short, long dark hair, brown eyes...
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* 5'6 slender, athletic, brown eyes, dark curly hair, ethnicity N/A. 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* By my ex. 
*114.Are you rude?* Sarcastic. I'm only rude to those who are rude to me. 
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* You're very cute. 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Tough man dirty. 
*117.Are you flexible?* No. 
*118.What is your heritage? *German/Irish. 
*119.What is your lucky number? *Have no idea. 
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short enough to where it doesn't have a look. 
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Maybe.......probably not. 
*122.Describe your looks?* Not sure what look you want. :sus Urban perhaps. 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Of course. 
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Why not.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk? *Week ago, which is a rare occurrence. 
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* 4ish.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Once. 
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *Several years ago. 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* 2 years. 
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* More than I should. 
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No. 
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I don't have one. 
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yep. 
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Kinda...:um
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My face. 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My height. 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Long *** time ago.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* 2 months ago. 
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Only on the weekends.  JK! :lol
*143.What about cleavage?* I like cleavage....
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Yes. 
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* I got someone high for the first time.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* All the time. 
*147.What theme does your room have?* Clean.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9/10
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* confused me. 
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Foggy. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Past Halloween. 
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No. 
*153.Have you ever received one?* No. 
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes. 
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I like drugs. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honest, and loyal. 
*157.Would you marry for money?* No. 
*158.What do you drive?* 2003 Pontiac Sunfire. 
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mum. 
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad. 
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 4th Grade. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Nope. 
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Folk, Indie, Classic Rock. 
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No. 
*166.What is your worst fear?* All of my teeth falling out, or my penis falling off (I'm totally serious I had a dream that both happened and it scared me to death). 
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Marines.
*168.Do you like cows?* To eat. :b
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Tell everyone goodbye and that I love them; then get really ****ed up. 
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Transcend. 
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really. 
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Armani Code. 
*176.Favourite band?* The Doors. 
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* For kicks. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 2ish.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* In a heartbeat. 
*180.What time are you finishing this? 12:50pm
*


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 11:36 PM
2.Name? bob bobby boy
3.Nicknames? bob
4.Date of birth? 1993
5.Sex? ffffffff
6.Height? 5 something
7.Eye colour? brown
8.Where were you born? vietnam
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 16
10.Pets? fish. 
11.Hair colour? black
12.Piercings? no.
13.Town you live in? fat
14.Favourite foods? fat foods
15.Ever been to Africa? nope. i want to though
16.Been toilet papering? that might be fun
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? yea. because they didn't love me back
18.Been in a car accident? yup
19.Croutons or bacon bits? croutonssss
20.Favourite day of the week? monday. feel least anxious because i get to recharge
21.Favourite restaurant? somewhere with fatty foods. MCDONALD'S
22.Favourite flower? i forget.
23.Favourite sport to watch? ICE SKATING. <3
24.Favourite drink? don't know. i don't drink things
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? vanilla. cookie dough
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? don't know
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? mcdonald's even though my love the fajita was taken off the menu
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? gray.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? haven't tested
30.Whom did you get your last email from? some random *** thing
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? etsy.com
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? i sit/lie and wallow
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? fake ****
34.Bedtime? 2-4 am. when people are gone
35.Favourite TV show? the red green show.<3
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? i don't remember going out to dinner. anxiety gives me terrible memory
37.Been out of country? ya mon
38.Believe in magic? YES. i believe in magic. not wizard magic, but a certain kind of magic
39.Ford or Chevy? what the hell is the difference and why does it matter
40.What are you listening to right now? nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? no.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? poop. 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? older man.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? no. never will. why open yourself up to that kind of hurt. (no one take my advice)
45.If so, what is their name? bob
46.How long have you been together? bob years
47.What are you wearing right now? homey clothes
48.Would you have sex before marriage? ya mon
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? yes. teachers are so ****ing hot.
50.Are you a virgin? yes.
51.Do you smoke? no.
52.Do you drink? i will.
53.Are you ghetto? what. the.
54.Are you a player? no.
55.What are your favourite colours? coral.
56.What is your favourite animal? duck. cat.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? yes who doesn't
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? no.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? no one.
60.Have you ever been slapped? haha yes. fun
61.Do you get online a lot? yea. nothing else to do
62.Are you shy or outgoing? ****ing shy
63.Do you shower? i guess. occasionally
64.Do you hate school? ****ING YES 
65.Do you have a social life? no.
66.How easily do you trust people? no. they are cruel, pretentious, and moronic.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? yes.
68.Would you ever sky dive? YES.
69.Do you like to dance? YES.
70.Have you ever been out of state? ya
71.Do you like to travel? i dunno. it's scary
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? no
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? no.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? yes. yes.
75.Are you spoiled? i think so
76.Are you a brat? kind of. i'm mean
77.Have you ever been dumped? no
78.Have you ever gotten high? no. definitely will
79.Do you like Snapple? sure thing. the caps are kind of interesting.. when you're bored
80.Do you drink a lot of water? i don't drink any
81.What toothpaste do you use? white. some sort of white freaking toothpaste
82.Do you have a cell phone? no
83.Do you have a curfew? yes they yell at me all the time but i don't care
84.Who do you look up to? a lot of people. ron paul.
85.Are you a role model? probably not
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? no.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? fat.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? ring that is special to me that i found on the ground
89.What do you want pierced? possibly... something..
90.Do you like taking pictures? dunno.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? NO.
92.Do you have a tan? i'm tan. not A tan
93.Do you get annoyed easily? yes. a LOT
94.Have you ever started a rumour? no 
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? no
96.Do you have your own pool? wtf no
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? yes. a hairy sister
99.Have you ever been played? omg. no experience
100.Have you ever played anyone? shh
101.Do you get along with your parents? kinda. i hate them. love-hate relationship
102.How do you vent your anger? i yell and scream
103.Have you ever ran away? wanted to. really wanted to.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? never had one
105.Do you have a job? noooooooooooo
106.Do you daydream a lot? constantly. make up entire stories in my mind
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? none
108.Do you run your mouth? sometimes if it's something i'm passionate about
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Neutiquam Erro 
110.What do you have a tattoo of? your mom
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? he's beautiful.
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? ew
114.Are you rude? yes i am
115.What was the last compliment you received? i dunno.
116.Do you like getting dirty? sure
117.Are you flexible? used to be until i got fat
118.What is your heritage? fat
119.What is your lucky number? none
120.What does your hair look like right now? fat
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? yes
122.Describe your looks? fat and fat?
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? the same, with a tinge of purple or green
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? age does NOT matter.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? YES.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? none.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? don't know. don't count.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? i wish.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? i don't know.
132.Do you cry a lot? yea
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? no
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? um
135.Are you the romantic type? i guess. in some ways
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? awesome. kinda. not on foot
137.What do you like most about your body? my.....................fingernails...........?
138.What do you like least about your body? my face. everything. everything.
139.When did you have your first crush? long time ago. elementary school if that counts
140.When was the last time you threw up? week
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? no.
143.What about cleavage? not really
144.Is your best friend a virgin? no.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? uh
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? uh
147.What theme does your room have? fat and boring.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 6.5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? fat
150.How are you feeling right now? bored as hell and ashamed
151.When was the last time you were at a party? never gone to one
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no. but awesome
153.Have you ever received one? no i have not
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? most likely. don't care
155.What is one of your bad qualities? i'm really selfish and can be cruel
156.What is one of your good qualities? fat.
157.Would you marry for money? no. ew. no. ew. no. no. no. no.
158.What do you drive? some ****ty car
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? don't know. they both hate me
160.Which one’s more lenient? neither
161.Which one gives more money? who gives a ****.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? all the time. it hurts being in school
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? poss. i've been attracted to girls. i'd have to get over my own weirdness towards it (for me personally with other girls. no problem with other people doing it)
164.What kind of music do you like? cool ****
165.Would you ever bungee jump? **** YES. I WANT TO FLY
166.What is your worst fear? people. people. people. people. being hated.
167.Would you ever join the army? no.
168.Do you like cows? sure. they are smelly and amusing
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? i would be free. live as i've always wanted to live.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? fat
171.Do you like to party? no.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? fat
173.Moons or stars? moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? neither.
175.Favourite scent? something smelly
176.Favourite band? mewithoutyou possibly
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? poss. dark red
178.How many languages can you speak? dos
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? YA.
180.What time are you finishing this? fat lard. 11:55. I'M FAST!!!!!!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

blah


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 8:34
*2.Name?* Shannon
*3.Nicknames?* none
*4.Date of birth?* July 18
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 4'11. 
*7.Eye colour? *blue
*8.Where were you born?* Bremerton, WA
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 20
*10.Pets?* A cat named Kiwi
*11.Hair colour?* dirty blonde
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Bremerton
*14.Favourite foods?* I have alot
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* no
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Tuesday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* ?
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Baseball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Iced Cappuccinos.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* no carpet
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Twitter
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Probably some clothing store
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *listen to music
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Telling me I look younger than I do
*34.Bedtime?* 2:00 a.m.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Doctor Who/Glee
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Don't remember
*37.Been out of country? *yep
*38.Believe in magic?* no
*39.Ford or Chevy?* ?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Don't You Want Me - Glee
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* yes
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Math.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* do celebrity crushes count?
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *no
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a
*46.How long have you been together?* n/a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Never
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* I honestly have no idea
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Penguins
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* i think so
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Anna
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* no
*61.Do you get online a lot? *almost all day
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Sure do.
*64.Do you hate school?* no
*65.Do you have a social life? *no
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Quite easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I don't know about surprised, but I do have a secret
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* no
*69.Do you like to dance? *yes, but I'm not good at it
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* never done enough of it
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *yes
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* I think so
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* I try
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* varies
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* The apostles
*85.Are you a role model?* I try, but I wouldn't recommend it.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* no
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Is aeropostale name brand?
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces.
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* my skin is practically translucent
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *not really
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *no
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *an older brother and a younger sister
*99.Have you ever been played? *no
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* I may have
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* with my mom, not so much with my Dad
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I keep it all inside
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Never had a job
*105.Do you have a job?* Errm no.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* I have o exes
*108.Do you run your mouth?* no
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* no tattoos for me
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* no tattoos ever
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* nothing
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Like Roy Halladay from the Philadelphia Phillies
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ?
*114.Are you rude?* I think SA may make me rude sometimes, but I don't want to be.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Someone said I'm the cutest thing ever.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* not really
*117.Are you flexible?* nope, tried yoga.
*118.What is your heritage? *practically half of europe.
*119.What is your lucky number? *i don't know
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* bed head
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I would like to try
*122.Describe your looks?* i just got out of bed
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Blonde
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* not younger than a year
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* heck yes!
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* 2, but I try to avoid it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* over a year ago, He called it "hanging-out"
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I don't see myself in either of them
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yep.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* no
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* probably yes or mmhmmm or something like that
*135.Are you the romantic type?* totally
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I can eat whatever I want, not exercise, and stay skinny. 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* acne
*139.When did you have your first crush?* fourth grade
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* awhile ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Absolutely not.
*143.What about cleavage?* no
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* I don't know
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* ?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* ?
*147.What theme does your room have?* none
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 5
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* there's a pain in my back
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* last halloween
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *If there was I didn't hear it.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* being too quiet
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* forgiveness
*157.Would you marry for money?* perhaps
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* mommy
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mom.
*161.Which one gives more money? *They don't give any money.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* probably in elementary school
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* never
*164.What kind of music do you like?* classic rock
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* with the right people
*166.What is your worst fear?* not getting married
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* yes
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* i dont know
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I have no idea.
*171.Do you like to party?* no
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* don't drink soda.
*175.Favourite scent?* ?
*176.Favourite band?* def leppard
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* no, I would make leprechaun jokes about myself
*178.How many languages can you speak?* I can only speak one, you can't speak sign language
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* never been in love
*180.What time are you finishing this? *8:58.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

1.What time are you starting this? *1:00 PM*
2.Name? *Cory* 
3.Nicknames? *Psycho, C.C., Core*
4.Date of birth? *December 29th, 1989*
5.Sex? *Male*
6.Height? *5'9" *
7.Eye colour? *Blue*
8.Where were you born? *Cape Breton* 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? *One.*
10.Pets? *Zero.*
11.Hair colour? *Blonde*
12.Piercings? *Zero.*
13.Town you live in? *Halifax.*
14.Favourite foods? *Pizza, fish, steak.*
15.Ever been to Africa? *No*.
16.Been toilet papering? *What?*
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? *Yes.*
18.Been in a car accident? *No.*
19.Croutons or bacon bits? *Both.*
20.Favourite day of the week? *Monday.*
21.Favourite restaurant? *Don't have one.*
22.Favourite flower? *Don't have one... *
23.Favourite sport to watch? *Hockey.*
24.Favourite drink? *Whiskey.*
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? *Moon Mist.*
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? *Neither.* 
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? *Quizno's.*
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *Gray.* 
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? *Have yet to take it. *
30.Whom did you get your last email from? *My father.* 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? *No clue.*
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Listen to music. *
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? *Lots of things. *
34.Bedtime? _Varies. _
35.Favourite TV show? *South Park.*
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? *Can't remember.* 
37.Been out of country? *Yep.*
38.Believe in magic? ***** no.*
39.Ford or Chevy? *Ford.*
40.What are you listening to right now? *Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down*
41.Have you ever failed a grade? *Bunch of times.* 
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? *10, 11, 12.*
43.Do you have a crush on someone? *No. *
44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No.*
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together? 
47.What are you wearing right now? *Clothes.* 
48.Would you have sex before marriage?* I wasn't married when I was 15, as far as I know.*
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? *Of course.*
50.Are you a virgin? *Nope.*
51.Do you smoke? *Yes.*
52.Do you drink? *Yes. *
53.Are you ghetto? *Lol, **** no*.
54.Are you a player? *No.*
55.What are your favourite colours? *Black & red.*
56.What is your favourite animal? *Honey badger.* 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? *Nope.*
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? *Yep.*
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? *No one.*
60.Have you ever been slapped? *Yep.*
61.Do you get online a lot? *Yep.*
62.Are you shy or outgoing? *Depends. *
63.Do you shower? *Of course.* 
64.Do you hate school? *Meh. *
65.Do you have a social life? *Not at all.*
66.How easily do you trust people?* I don't trust anyone. Never have; never will.*
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? *What?*
68.Would you ever sky dive? *Sure. *
69.Do you like to dance? *Nope.*
70.Have you ever been out of state? *I've been out of province, yes.*
71.Do you like to travel? *Yep. *
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Yep.*
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? *Mmhm.*
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Absolutely. *
75.Are you spoiled? *No.*
76.Are you a brat? *No*.
77.Have you ever been dumped? *Yep.*
78.Have you ever gotten high? *Yes.*
79.Do you like Snapple? *It's OK.*
80.Do you drink a lot of water? *Yes.*
81.What toothpaste do you use? *Crest.*
82.Do you have a cell phone? *Yes.*
83.Do you have a curfew? *Of course not.*
84.Who do you look up to? *No one.*
85.Are you a role model? 
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? *No.*
87.What name brand do you wear the most? *No clue.* 
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? *None.*
89.What do you want pierced? *My eyebrow twice; took it out a few years ago.*
90.Do you like taking pictures? *Not really.*
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? *Don't care.*
92.Do you have a tan? *Lol, no.*
93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yep!*
94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Of course. *
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? *Yeah.*
96.Do you have your own pool? *Nope.*
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? *Boxers.*
98.Do you have any siblings? *Unfortunately.*
99.Have you ever been played? *Often.* 
100.Have you ever played anyone? *Often.*
101.Do you get along with your parents? *Yes.*
102.How do you vent your anger? *Confrontation. *
103.Have you ever ran away? *Yes.*
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? *No.* 
105.Do you have a job? *No.*
106.Do you daydream a lot? *Yes.*
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? *I don't know.*
108.Do you run your mouth? *Yes.*
109.What do you want a tattoo of? *Not sure.*
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Crucifix. 
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? *A girl.*
112.What does your most recent crush look like? *A girl.*
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *What?*
114.Are you rude? *I can be.*
115.What was the last compliment you received? *Can't remember. *
116.Do you like getting dirty? *Sure.* 
117.Are you flexible? *All things considered, sure. *
118.What is your heritage?* Irish, Scottish, Anglo-Saxon, German. *
119.What is your lucky number? *8.*
120.What does your hair look like right now? *A mess.*
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? ***** no.* 
122.Describe your looks? *No.*
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *Black.*
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? *Yep.*
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? *Yep.*
126.When was the last time you were drunk? *Few days.*
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? *Stupid question. *
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? *Yep.*
129.If yes, when was the last time? *Years ago. *
130.When was the last time you went on a date? *Can't remember. *
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? *Mother.*
132.Do you cry a lot? *Maybe. *
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? *No.*
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? 
135.Are you the romantic type? *I think so.*
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? *Yep.*
137.What do you like most about your body? *Eyes?*
138.What do you like least about your body? *Right now, extra weight.*
139.When did you have your first crush? *Long time ago.*
140.When was the last time you threw up? *Months, maybe.*
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? *Brunettes.*
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? *Lol.*
143.What about cleavage? 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? *Don't have a 'best friend'.*
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? *Yep.*
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? *Yep.*
147.What theme does your room have? *Messy.*
148.What size shoe do you wear? I don't know. 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? *Don't have MSN.*
150.How are you feeling right now? *Tired. *
151.When was the last time you were at a party? *Summer.*
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? 
153.Have you ever received one? *Yes.*
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Many, many.*
155.What is one of your bad qualities? *Zero emotional control. *
156.What is one of your good qualities? *Resilience. *
157.Would you marry for money? *Yep.*
158.What do you drive? *Nothing.* 
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? *Neither.*
160.Which one's more lenient? *Both are.*
161.Which one gives more money? . 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? *I don't know if ever have.* 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? *No. *
164.What kind of music do you like? *Rock*. 
165.Would you ever bungee jump? *Maybe.*
166.What is your worst fear? *Failure. *
167.Would you ever join the army? *No.*
168.Do you like cows? *...*
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? *Go out with a fight.*
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *"**** you."*
171.Do you like to party? *Sure.* 
172.Hearts or broken hearts? 
173.Moons or stars? *Moons?*
174.Coke or Pepsi? *Coke. *
175.Favourite scent? *BBQ*
176.Favourite band?* Slayer.*
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? *I have. Red & purple. * 
178.How many languages can you speak? *English; a little Gaelic.* 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? *Nope.*
180.What time are you finishing this? 1:28 PM


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. What time are you starting this? 4:37pm

2. Name? Megan

3. Nicknames? None

4. Date of birth? Jan. 16th


5. Sex? female

6. Height? 5'3"

7. Eye colour? Green

8. Where were you born? Southeast texas

9. Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I guess 21

10. Pets? a cat and a dog

11. Hair colour? Dirty blonde with hightlights

12. Piercings? Nope

13. Town you live in? Hmm starts with a D

14. Favourite foods? Junk food lol

15. Ever been to Africa? No

16. Been toilet papering? No

17. Love someone so much it made you cry? No

18. Been in a car accident? Sort of

19. Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons

20. Favourite day of the week? It doesn't matter to me

21. Favourite restaurant? I dunno

22. Favourite flower? Dunno

23. Favourite sport to watch? None

24. Favourite drink? Water, I'm liking this raspberry tea too

25. Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla 

26. Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney?

27. Favourite fast food restaurant? Whataburger

28. Carpet colour in your bedroom? Dark brown

29. How many times did you fail your driver's test? Dunno

30. Whom did you get your last email from? haven't checked it

31. Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Barnes and Nobles, Clothes

32. What do you do most often when you are bored? Go on here, watch tv, look at all kinds of sites

33. Most annoying thing to say to you? "You look young" "smile" "why you so quiet" "You are so tiny"

34. Bedtime? Anytime

35. Favourite TV show? The OC, that 70s show

36. Last person you went out to dinner with? Dad

37. Been out of country? No

38. Believe in magic? No

39. Ford or Chevy? dunno

40. What are you listening to right now? Music

41. Have you ever failed a grade? Oh yes

42. If you have, what grade did you fail? I guess all of them lol

43. Do you have a crush on someone? no

44. Do you have a bf/gf? No

45. If so, what is their name? -

46. How long have you been together? -

47. What are you wearing right now? Jeans, a gray shirt

48. Would you have sex before marriage? Yea I already have?

49. Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? dunno

50. Are you a virgin? No

51. Do you smoke? No

52. Do you drink? No

53. Are you ghetto? No

54. Are you a player? No

55. What are your favourite colours? Blue

56. What is your favourite animal? Anything

57. Do you have any birthmarks? I think so

58. Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No

59. Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one

60. Have you ever been slapped? No

61. Do you get online a lot? Way too much

62. Are you shy or outgoing? Shy

63. Do you shower? Sure

64. Do you hate school? Yes

65. Do you have a social life? No.

66. How easily do you trust people? Not easily

67. Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? I guess

68. Would you ever sky dive? No

69. Do you like to dance? Maybe

70. Have you ever been out of state? Yes

71. Do you like to travel? Yes

72. Have you ever been expelled from school? No

73. Have you ever been suspended from school? No

74. Do you want to get out of your hometown? I dont care

75. Are you spoiled? Maybe

76. Are you a brat? No.

77. Have you ever been dumped? Yea

78. Have you ever gotten high? On pills? Yes
.
79. Do you like Snapple? Never tried it

80. Do you drink a lot of water? I try

81. What toothpaste do you use? I dunno

82. Do you have a cell phone? Yeah.

83. Do you have a curfew? No.

84. Who do you look up to? No one

85. Are you a role model? Heh no

86. Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yeah Astroworld

87. What name brand do you wear the most? Well most of my clothes are from Kohls sooo

88. What kind of jewellery do you wear? None

89. What do you want pierced? Nothing.

90. Do you like taking pictures? Maybe

91. Do you like getting your picture taken? No

92. Do you have a tan? No completely pale

93. Do you get annoyed easily? Yes

94. Have you ever started a rumour? No

95. Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes

96. Do you have your own pool? No

97. Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.

98. Do you have any siblings? Yes

99. Have you ever been played? I think so

100. Have you ever played anyone? dunno

101. Do you get along with your parents? for the most part

102. How do you vent your anger? Vent, cry, listen to music

103. Have you ever ran away? No almost tho

104. Have you ever been fired from a job? No

105. Do you have a job? No

106. Do you daydream a lot? Yes.

107. Do you have a lot of ex's? No.

108. Do you run your mouth? no

109. What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing.

110. What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.

111. What does your ex bf/gf look like? Well I guess the last one was tall and skinny and pale with brown hair

112. What does your most recent crush look like? dont have one

113. Have you ever been *****ed out? Dont know what you are saying

114. Are you rude? Nah

115. What was the last compliment you received? You are sweet

116. Do you like getting dirty?Hmmm

117. Are you flexible? No.

118. What is your heritage? German, scottish

119. What is your lucky number? dont have one

120. What does your hair look like right now? up in a pony tail

121. Could you ever be a vegetarian? No

122. Describe your looks? Hmm, green different looking eyes, with medium dirty blonde hair also tiny.

123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Brown

124. Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yea

125. Would you ever date someone older than you? Yea

126. When was the last time you were drunk? like two years ago

127. How many rings until you answer the phone? like 3

128. Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.

129. If yes, when was the last time? -

130. When was the last time you went on a date? since 09

131. Do you look more like your mother or father? I guess mom

132. Do you cry a lot? sure

133. Do you ever cry to get your way? sort of

134. What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Yeah"

135. Are you the romantic type? Not really

136. Have you ever been chased by cops? No

137. What do you like most about your body? Hair, butt?

138. What do you like least about your body? Legs and skinny arms

139. When did you have your first crush?Middle school

140. When was the last time you threw up? Like in July

141. In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes

142. Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No

143. What about cleavage? Sometimes

144. Is your best friend a virgin? No best friend

145. Have you ever ****ed someone up? No.

146. Have you ever been ****ed up? No

147. What theme does your room have? Boring

148.What size shoe do you wear? like a 6

149.What is your screen name on MSN? dont use it

150. How are you feeling right now? As you can tell bored and a little hungry, sigh

151. When was the last time you were at a party? dont remember

152. Have you ever given a lap dance?no

153. Have you ever received one? No

154. Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? No

155. What is one of your bad qualities? Oversensitive, emotional, impatient 

156. What is one of your good qualities? I am open minded, care too much, nice most of the time

157. Would you marry for money? I dunno

158. What do you drive? A small truck

159. Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Niether now

160. Which one’s more lenient? dunno

161. Which one gives more money? A little of both

162. When was the last time you cried in school? long time ago

163. Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Probably not


164. What kind of music do you like? Rock, Techno rock....anything

165. Would you ever bungee jump? No

166. What is your worst fear? Being out on my own being alone forever

167. Would you ever join the army? Never. 

168. Do you like cows? cool

169. If you were to die today, what would you do? Try every drug, hug everybody, get rich off of someone and then get all their money and spend it on everything....

170. If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Sorry about me

171. Do you like to party? nah

172. Hearts or broken hearts? No?

173. Moons or stars? Moon

174. Coke or Pepsi? Coke

175. Favourite scent? Candles

176. Favourite band? Dunno about that one

177. Would you ever dye your hair red? No

178. How many languages can you speak? 1

179. Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? dunno
180. What time are you finishing this? 5:04 pm


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1.47PM
*2.Name?* Steve
*3.Nicknames?* Steve 
*4.Date of birth?* 18th May
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'11'' 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Australia 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I don't like candles 
*10.Pets?* A dog
*11.Hair colour?* Dark brown
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Pass
*14.Favourite foods?* McDonalds
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Not that i can remember
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday (Not a Rebecca Black joke)
*21.Favourite restaurant?* :um
*22.Favourite flower?* :um
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* I'm not a sport kinda guy
*24.Favourite drink?* Milk
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Peppermint
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* A really light brown
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I have no intention of ever driving
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Some dying king from Africa who wants to give me his fortune
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Jb Hifi 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Sleep
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Anything relevant to my personality or appearance good or bad
*34.Bedtime?* Late
*35.Favourite TV show?* In don't watch TV
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* No one
*37.Been out of country? *Never
*38.Believe in magic?* Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Clenching The Fists Of Dissent - Machine Head
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* All the time
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* All of them at least once, math every time. I lack concentration.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Nope
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Clothes
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *I'm not interested in sex
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Nope
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Yes
*52.Do you drink?* Nope
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope
*54.Are you a player?* Nope
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black, grey and dark blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Bats
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Not that I'm aware of
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* A lot
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *All the time
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy all the time
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Not so much now that I'm not going anymore
*65.Do you have a social life? *:haha
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I have a cynical view of most people, not easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* No
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Nope
*69.Do you like to dance? *Nope
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Only once when i was 7
*71.Do you like to travel?* No
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* All the time
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Yes, very far away
*75.Are you spoiled?* Nope
*76.Are you a brat?* Nope
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Nope
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Nope
*79.Do you like Snapple?* What the hell is Snapple?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not that much
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* :um
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Nope
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Nope
*84.Who do you look up to?* I'm not sure
*85.Are you a role model?* If I am whoever is using me as such really needs to stop.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't care about brands
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Nope
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Hell no
*92.Do you have a tan?* Nope
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Very
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Nope
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Nope
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Briefs
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yeah
*99.Have you ever been played? *Maybe
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really
*102.How do you vent your anger? *In a sort of way I really need to stop doing, it's not good for me
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Nope
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Nope 
*105.Do you have a job?* Nope
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* In a way i guess
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Nope
*108.Do you run your mouth?* I don't think so
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Shy guy from Mario
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* They don't exist
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* They don't exist either
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? What?
*114.Are you rude?* Not unless you count swearing to be rude
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* :um
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Nope
*117.Are you flexible?* Not at all
*118.What is your heritage? *English
*119.What is your lucky number? *:um
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Like ****
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Tried it, couldn't do it
*122.Describe your looks?* Ugly
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Nope
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you? *Nope 
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't answer it
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Nope
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Nope
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Nope
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Is "Yep" a phrase?
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Nope
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* They didn't have to chase me, it's not like i was running
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Nothing
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Never
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Don't remember
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? *No preference *142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Nope
*143.What about cleavage?* What cleavage?
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* What friend?
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Not really
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Yes
*147.What theme does your room have? *Messy
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use it
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Meh
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* My cousins 21st about 4-5 years ago
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Nope
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yep
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Nothing, I'm gods gift to mankind
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* :um
*157.Would you marry for money?* Yes
*158.What do you drive?* Nope
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mum
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Year 9
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Nope
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Most kinds of metal
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Nope
*166.What is your worst fear?* Going bald
*167.Would you ever join the army?* nope
*168.Do you like cows?* I guess
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Die
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *****
*171.Do you like to party?* Nope
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* I don't get it
*173.Moons or stars?* Still confused
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke
*175.Favourite scent?* Tobacco (I know it smells terrible, i don't get it either)
*176.Favourite band?* Merlin
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Nope 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* It's not like me dying could help them in any conceivable way, so no
*180.What time are you finishing this? *2:21PM


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:49 AM
*2.Name?* Alexia
*3.Nicknames?* Alex, Lexi
*4.Date of birth?* 2 August
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'3
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Chicago
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 14
*10.Pets?* A dog called Olaf
*11.Hair colour?* Blonde
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Asuncion
*14.Favourite foods?* Lasagna
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* Roses
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* None
*24.Favourite drink?* Soda
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* caramel
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Chick fil-a
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Brown
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* ... >.>
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* ... Rainy Day Anime
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * mess with my laptop
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Are you okay?
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Death Note now, some other thing later
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Danielle?
*37.Been out of country? *Sure have.
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Birds and the air conditioning
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nevah
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ... Nevah
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* --> insert name here <--
*46.How long have you been together?* ... stfu
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * no
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* ... yup
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yea
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, black?
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Penguin
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Not literally, I don't have a donkey. ... no, I haven't.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Silence
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot? * *scoff* I live online
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Derp. This is a Social Anxiety Support Website.
*63.Do you shower? *Sure do.
*64.Do you hate school?* Yep
*65.Do you have a social life? * Not really
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I'm indifferent. Otherwise, not easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Totally
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Maybe
*69.Do you like to dance? * *dies* no
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yep
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *... don't care at this rate
*75.Are you spoiled?* barely
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate, maybe?
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Hell, I never get out of the house
*84.Who do you look up to?* People that are taller than me
*85.Are you a role model?* *scoff* no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Oui.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't really.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* *hides*
*92.Do you have a tan?* no
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes?
*96.Do you have your own pool?* no
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers. Boxer hounds. (I don't care)
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Unfortunately.
*99.Have you ever been played? *not really
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* sure
*102.How do you vent your anger? *this website/yelling at my brother
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Errm no.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* All the time
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* air
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* A person with a face
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? Hahaha.
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so. Try not to be at least.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* You're so pretty!! <3 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Not really
*118.What is your heritage? *German, mostly.
*119.What is your lucky number? * 11/13
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Wavy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* If I was paid $1,000 +
*122.Describe your looks?* ... slightly pretty
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Dark brown
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Maybe, by less than 1 year at my age
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Sure
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I never answer calls
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* no
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- ... no
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* ...
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* It's happened on accident... and worked once...
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* _Haha_ *fake laugh*
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My hair
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My butt
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Elementary school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* A long time ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Don't care. *cough* *brunettes* *cough*
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* If I wanted to die of embarassment
*143.What about cleavage?* ... -.-
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* What best friend?
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* In what way?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* ^
*147.What theme does your room have?* The room theme
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* ______
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Zombie
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* No idea
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Paranoia/being a zombie
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Politeness
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? * dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 6 weeks ago. Made about 8 others cry too : P
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Doubt it
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Music that isn't ****ty and music that isn't country
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* no
*166.What is your worst fear?* The zombie apocalypse aka the spread of my family
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Sure
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Beg for Kira's mercy
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* It depends. Maybe "AAARGH!!" if I was shot, or "___" if it was something else.
*171.Do you like to party?* If the party has corners I can hide in
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke
*175.Favourite scent?* Soap?
*176.Favourite band?* Linkin Park at the moment
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Not fully
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 3
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I don't know. I won't know until I am
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 6:32 AM


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

cool


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 22:46.
*2.Name?* josh23 (the 23 is actually part of my name).
*3.Nicknames?* None really, not anymore.
*4.Date of birth? *6th of December 1993.
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 6'0.
*7.Eye colour? *Alternates between a lighter blue, darker blue, and a greeny colour.
*8.Where were you born?* Upper Ferntree Gully, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia (wherever that is).
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Can't remember. I haven't had a birthday cake in years.
*10.Pets?* A cat called Puss (I know, creative genius at work making that name). I love her with all my heart.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* None, although i've always been interested in them. 
*13.Town you live in?* Highton, Geelong, Victoria, Australia 
*14.Favourite foods?* That is too difficult a question...But i'll say either fast food in general, ice-cream in general, or really, REALLY rich and moist chocolate puddings.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Nope.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Depends. The love hasn't made me cry, but was came of that love has.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Bacon Bits.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Hmm...Saturday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* So many...but probably this Italian place I went to in Melbourne a few times recently...It is sex restaurantified.
*22.Favourite flower?* I'm not sure.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Another tough one...Probably Lemon Lime and Bitters, or maybe Iced Chocolate, or perhaps Banana milkshakes...or perhaps 24347483 other things.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookies and Cream.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Probably KFC.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Grey, Black, and White.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Georgia.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* That is an impossible question.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Usually aimlessly surf the internet, thus becoming more bored.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* I don't know.
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* South Park.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mum, Brother, and Nerada.
*37.Been out of country? *Yes  Went to India when I was 7. 
*38.Believe in magic?* Not sure. Logic and science tells me no, but I love keeping an open mind, even about things I know better than.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Oooo close...Chevy.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* A Brahms Fantasia.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Yes.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* P.E. It wasn't even my fault. The teacher told me not to do something because i'd been sick, and it would be fine, so I didn't and he failed me. Probably a few other subjects too...I never took school seriously enough. I have learnt from that however.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes...
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope.
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Denham Shorts and a t-shirt that I would not leave the house in in a million years.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Lust, yes. But not a 'crush.'
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes.
*53.Are you ghetto?* I'm very, very white...
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Changes often, but currently Red, Silver, and Fluro Green.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Nope.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Almost. I was walking late at night and suddenly these three absolutely wasted guys came up to me and got all up in my face and pushed me around a bit and threatened me and blah...however I managed to talk to them and we actually ended up having a nice conversation.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* These days Dad. I don't talk to any friends on the phone...It used to be Chloe.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Don't think so...as a joke yeah.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, very much so.
*63.Do you shower? *Usually, but not at the moment and on and off the last couple years. When i'm at my worst I don't...it's too tedious, but then again at my worst I never leave the house.
*64.Do you hate school?* No.
*65.Do you have a social life? *I have a tiny one online, IRL no.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Depends what i'm trusting them with. I'm not entirely sure overall. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Don't think so.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Yes 
*69.Do you like to dance? *I would if I knew how. Again, i'm very, very white.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yeah a few times.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Eventually.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never heard of it.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Sometimes.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No, lost it a few weeks ago. Getting a new one soon.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one in particular, but quite a few different people...usually people who have changed their life.
*85.Are you a role model?* A few people have said I am, but I don't think so.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Bonds.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Not sure if I do want anything pierced, but not sure if I don't either. Maybe my ear, tongue, other things, but IDK.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Not really, sometimes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I'm THE only snow Geelong has had in a long time.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *No.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Don't think so.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* See 82.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Breifs.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yeah, a brother, 20.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Oh yes, lol.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Don't think so.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I used too many characters for one post.

*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Usually calmly talk about it, but sometimes I lose it and try to guilt trip people or make them feel bad, sometimes subtley, sometimes not so. I'm getting better with the losing it part though.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Sort of.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Never have.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* A fair bit.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Nope.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Not sure if I want one, but not sure if I don't, and if I did want one IDK what i'd get.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Don't have one.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Beauty.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Also beauty, with both a tinge of cuteness and sexiness (I'm not going to go into detail in either of these questions, but rather use broad adjectives that don't say much).
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* What does that mean? ****ed over? If so, then yes.
*114.Are you rude?* No, i'm not, although when my rudeness has no consequences for anyone and is just a construct of what society percieves to be the 'rules' then I guess I can be.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* That i'm a good person.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Depends what you mean by getting dirty. Sexually so? Or actually getting dirt on you? The former, yes although i'm too SA, the latter no.
*117.Are you flexible?* Used to be a bit...not anymore at all.
*118.What is your heritage? *Mostly Australian, quarter Italian.
*119.What is your lucky number? *Not sure.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* A mop.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No.
*122.Describe your looks?* Ugly. Flawed. White. Unkempt at the moment too due to depression.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?*Black I guess.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes. Age does not matter to me at all.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes. See 124.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* 21 days ago...my birthday...alone.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't, unless i'm expecting a call...even then I often don't.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Nope.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* April, can't remember what day.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Not anymore. I'm out of tears these days.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* 'Yeah.'
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Nothing.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My face.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Not 100% sure, but the first one I remember is when I was around 7...Her name was Kerryn.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* A while ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes, but it's close, and ultimately in depends on the person.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* Of course.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* I'm always ****ed up.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Boring.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10 or so.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Josh. Back to that creative genius thing.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Low as usual, but not excessively so. Better than usual.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Late 2009...I had the worst time...Anxiety killed me.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* There are too many to list. But if I had to choose one it would be Jealousy.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Open-minded, tolerant, understanding, and non-judgemental. That's pretty much it though.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mum. Parents divorced when I was 5 and have been living with Mum since. I see Dad from time to time.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Dad.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Year 5 I think...so 2004.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Who knows. Don't think so but never say never. I probably would if I was drunk.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Pretty much everything, but classical is my favourite.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yeah.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Failure. Not becoming who I want and getting the life I want.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Maybe.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't dislike them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Smile.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know. It would depend who it was to. I'd have different last words to say to different people.
*171.Do you like to party?* Probably would if I could actually do it.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars, probably.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke.
*175.Favourite scent?* Not sure.
*176.Favourite band?* Not sure.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Unlikely.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. Score.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *23:43...but I did do many things in between other than this quiz.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 13:13
*2.Name?* Stephen
*3.Nicknames?* Don't have one
*4.Date of birth?* 30th April.
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 6'1. 
*7.Eye colour? *Brown.
*8.Where were you born?* Surrey, England
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 0
*10.Pets?* Nope
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* 
*14.Favourite foods?* None
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* I have no idea what either of those are.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* They're all the same.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't have one.
*22.Favourite flower?* Don't have one.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball
*24.Favourite drink?* Water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Green
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Have yet to take it. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Bleacher Report.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I don't have a credit card.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Watch TV.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Not sure.
*34.Bedtime?* Changes from day to day.
*35.Favourite TV show?* How I Met Your Mother.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Can't remember.
*37.Been out of country? *Yep
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
*40.What are you listening to right now?* 23 - Jimmy Eat World.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans and a hoody.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* More than once. 
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope
*52.Do you drink?* Not really.
*53.Are you ghetto? *:lol not at all
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Black even though that is really a lack of colour.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* I have lots Polar bears, Penguins, Cats, Pandas, Humans and lots more.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Nobody 
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot? *I'm online more often than not :blank
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, you do realise this is a website for people with social anxiety right? 
*63.Do you shower? *Yes...
*64.Do you hate school?* I did, now I miss it.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not at all.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Depends on the person.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Hopefully one day.
*69.Do you like to dance? *If you can call what I do dancing.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Yes
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Not right now but in a few years.
*75.Are you spoiled?* Almost said no, but then I realised I'm sitting at a computer with a roof over my head, adequate food etc. I guess it depends who you compare me to.
*76.Are you a brat?* I hope not but it's not my place to say. 
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* What's that?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yep
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Aquafresh
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Nobody
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Not sure.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* I guess.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* Not now.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yep, 2 brother
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Sometimes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't vent it. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* What?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't want a tattoo.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* I don't
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* I don't have one.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Pretty
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* I don't know what that says...
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so. Try not to be at least.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I can't remember.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Definitely not.
*118.What is your heritage? *Not sure
*119.What is your lucky number? *Don't have one*.
* *120.What does your hair look like right now?* Messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No
*122.Describe your looks?* Frankenstein esque.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Blue
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yeah
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yep
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* One month ago.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* However many times it's rung by the time I get to it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *N/A
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Neither
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Not really.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I have no idea
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Not sure
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Height
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Aged 8
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* See question 126
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* I'm a guy so no.
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* I think so
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use MSN.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Eh
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Years ago.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yep
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I don't have any, I'm perfect.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* All of them
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* I don't
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Never have
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Terrible, corny music
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Probably not.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Getting old and having lots of regrets.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No, unless it was mandatory.
*168.Do you like cows?* I have nothing against them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Be dead?
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? *Don't know
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* What?
*173.Moons or stars?* ?
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither
*175.Favourite scent?* Don't have one
*176.Favourite band?* Don't have one.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* No
*180.What time are you finishing this? *14:02


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 12:20pm
2.Name? Mal, but my name depends on who you ask.
3.Nicknames? Mally, Jay, JJ
4.Date of birth? 4th November
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5'11.
7.Eye colour? Green.
8.Where were you born? Ontario.
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? Dunno.
10.Pets? Nope
11.Hair colour? Varies from time to time.
12.Piercings? none.
13.Town you live in? Blackfalds.
14.Favourite foods? Indian, Japanese.
15.Ever been to Africa? Nope.
16.Been toilet papering? Uhh...no.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yeah...
18.Been in a car accident? Kinda.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday.
21.Favourite restaurant? Namskar.
22.Favourite flower? Wild Rose.
23.Favourite sport to watch? None.
24.Favourite drink? Iced Tea.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? None.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Neither.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McD! 
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Grey.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Whut?
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I wouldn't. EVER.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Sing and play my instruments.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I'm not sure on this one.
34.Bedtime? Usually no later than midnight.
35.Favourite TV show? Dunno...
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Curtis.
37.Been out of country? Yeah, a few times.
38.Believe in magic? No.
39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy.
40.What are you listening to right now? hitomi - Love2000.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No idea.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? .....
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yes. 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope, He's 6 feet under right now.
45.If so, what is their name? N/A
46.How long have you been together? N/A
47.What are you wearing right now? Never you mind.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? I did.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No.
50.Are you a virgin? No.
51.Do you smoke? No.
52.Do you drink? Yes, Socially, and only when I'm happy. I don't understand how one can otherwise.
53.Are you ghetto? Whut?
54.Are you a player? No!
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Husky!
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No idea; I talk to a lot of people...
60.Have you ever been slapped? No.
61.Do you get online a lot? Not really.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Very Outgoing.
63.Do you shower? Yeah. What a stupid question.
64.Do you hate school? No.
65.Do you have a social life? Yes.
66.How easily do you trust people? Trust is earned with me.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yeah...
68.Would you ever sky dive? I'd try it at least once. =]
69.Do you like to dance? Dunno
70.Have you ever been out of state? I dun live in one.
71.Do you like to travel? Yeah!
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? I think so...not sure.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *shrug*
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Kinda, yeah.
78.Have you ever gotten high? Ohh, yes! <3
79.Do you like Snapple? Yeah.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Sometimes...
81.What toothpaste do you use? Dun care.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? It's a secret... =D
85.Are you a role model? I have been, yeah..
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? No idea.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Nothing, atm.
89.What do you want pierced? No, just no... XD
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yeah.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Sure, why not.
92.Do you have a tan? No.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Nah.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yeah.
96.Do you have your own pool? No.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Dun care.
98.Do you have any siblings? 1 brother, one adopted sister.
99.Have you ever been played? ....??
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? I wouldn't know.
102.How do you vent your anger? ..meh..
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No.
105.Do you have a job? Yes, I work for HBC.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Sometimes, when I'm idle.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? Eh?
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Doubt I'd ever get one.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nuthin'
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? If you mean, Skippy..considering he died many years ago, I dun think I wanna know. XD
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Not tellin'!
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? ......uh??
114.Are you rude? I admit I can seem so sometimes...
115.What was the last compliment you received? I was told I look stylin'
116.Do you like getting dirty? No. Workin' on my truck makes me dirty and I hate it.
117.Are you flexible? *shrug*
118.What is your heritage? Austrian....AUSTRIA.....not AUSTRALIA, geez...
119.What is your lucky number? 7.
120.What does your hair look like right now? meh.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No.
122.Describe your looks? I'm dead sexy and I know it! =]
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Blue. =D
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yeah.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yup.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Xmas Day.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I get the phone when I notice it.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? N/A
130.When was the last time you went on a date? This summer
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? No idea; I assume neither.
132.Do you cry a lot? No. 
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Dunno this one.
135.Are you the romantic type? I'd have to say, yeah.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No.
137.What do you like most about your body? I dunno.
138.What do you like least about your body? Nothing, really.
139.When did you have your first crush? In the 90s
140.When was the last time you threw up? Couple years ago.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? I'm gay, so neither.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No.
143.What about cleavage? I'm a GUY.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Whut..
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Enough with the stupid questions!
147.What theme does your room have? Nuthin'. It's a room.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10 1/2!
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Skip DJ
150.How are you feeling right now? Relaxed.
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Halloween
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? No.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? I dunno.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I be be pretty irrate at times.
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm honest, kind, loyal, and very unique in a fun sorta way!
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? A Chevy Truck
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? Neither.
160.Which one's more lenient? No idea.
161.Which one gives more money? ......
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Never.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Umm...yeah?
164.What kind of music do you like? Whatever I like.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Maybe.
166.What is your worst fear? I dunno...There's not many things I'm afraid of, but I'd have to say wasting my life would be one.
167.Would you ever join the army? I'm not sure..
168.Do you like cows? Ask a stupid question, expect a stupid answer. Moo? 3:>
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? I'm not sure..
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? No idea.
171.Do you like to party? Hellz, yeah!!
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Remember what I said about stupid questions?
173.Moons or stars? Both!
174.Coke or Pepsi? Both.
175.Favourite scent? I dunno.
176.Favourite band? That's artist, and I gotta say hitomi.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I dun think I'd look good with red but who knows?
178.How many languages can you speak? English, some Japanese.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I don't know. There are many times I wished I coulda died instead of him....
180.What time are you finishing this? 12:53. I was interrupted


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 3:01 CST.
2.Name? Erin. 
3.Nicknames? Bunny. 
4.Date of birth? Feb 19th.
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’4
7.Eye colour? Blue.
8.Where were you born? 'MERICA. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 17. 
10.Pets? A cat, dog, and two fish
11.Hair colour? brown
12.Piercings? 2 (in my ears) 
13.Town you live in? A nice town.
14.Favourite foods? Nachos.
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes.
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Taco Bell (I'm a classy lassie)
22.Favourite flower? dandelions? I don't know. 
23.Favourite sport to watch? racing. any type.
24.Favourite drink? Blue Icee
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookie Dough.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros (HARRY POTTER)
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Taco Bell.
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? White
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 0. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Madison
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? The Sharper Image. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Tumblr
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "What are you watching?"
34.Bedtime? When I say it's bedtime.
35.Favourite TV show? 30 Rock.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My family.
37.Been out of country? Nope.
38.Believe in magic? Only if I get accepted to Hogwarts.
39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy
40.What are you listening to right now? Tomorrow is a Latter Day - Book of Mormon.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Life.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yes. ugh...
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No. Dammit.
45.If so, what is their name? Body pillow with Sailor Moon's picture taped to it.
46.How long have you been together? Going on 3 years now.
47.What are you wearing right now? Jeans, tshirt, flannel shirt
48.Would you have sex before marriage? YES. COME OVER HERE.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yup.
50.Are you a virgin? Yes. Wait...do body pillows count?
51.Do you smoke? Nope.
52.Do you drink? No. 
53.Are you ghetto? Aw hale naw.
54.Are you a player? Nope.
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, purple, and red.
56.What is your favourite animal? CATS.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Several. Probably one of the reasons why I'm a virgin.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Every day.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Mom. (why I'm a virgin)
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yup!
61.Do you get online a lot? It's my life.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy sometimes. Outgoing at other times.
63.Do you shower? Every day.
64.Do you hate school? YES.
65.Do you have a social life? Barely.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not real easily.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Nope.
68.Would you ever sky dive? NEVER.
69.Do you like to dance? Yes. But people hate watching me.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yup.
71.Do you like to travel? Yes!!!
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? YES. TAKE ME AWAY NOW.
75.Are you spoiled? No. (well, if you try to make me go to church, I will act like a spoiled little dick)
76.Are you a brat? No. (again: church)
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had any.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yup.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate Whitening - Brisk Mint.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yup.
83.Do you have a curfew? I don't go out enough to have one.
84.Who do you look up to? Tina Fey, Stanley Kubrick, my parents
85.Are you a role model? Nope.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? I went to Six Flags Kentucky Kingdom and got pink eye.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? None.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Paperclip necklace.
89.What do you want pierced? Lip. And tongue. That'll get me a girlfriend.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Kinda.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? NO.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yesssss.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Not creative or popular enough to do so.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yep.
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? I have a little brother. He's my best friend!
99.Have you ever been played? Nope.
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? A lot more than most people. I love my family.
102.How do you vent your anger? By *****ing on the internet.
103.Have you ever ran away? Nope.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? No.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? I have none.
108.Do you run your mouth? Sometimes.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Pikachu.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A body pillow with the stuffing falling out of it.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Short hair, grey-ish eyes, rosy lips, swaying hips, ****ING GORGEOUS.
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Sure.
114.Are you rude? Sometimes, but I'm not aware of it when it happens. I mean the best. I'm just socially inept.
115.What was the last compliment you received? A friend said my writing was funny.
116.Do you like getting dirty? No. Constantly washing.
117.Are you flexible? Not at all. (again: virgin)
118.What is your heritage? Irish, German, Native American
119.What is your lucky number? 7 (unoriginal, I know)
120.What does your hair look like right now? It's in a pony tail.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No. Too lazy. Bacon too awesome.
122.Describe your looks? Like a female Jesse Eisenberg with straight hair.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Red. 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I've never been drunk.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 1. 3 at most.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? Bath
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never. I don't take the pillow outside.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? Yep.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Not really since I was in middle school
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "That's awesome"
135.Are you the romantic type? On the inside. On the outside, I'm a sarcastic ***hole.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No.
137.What do you like most about your body? Eyes.
138.What do you like least about your body? Teeth and nose. I'm actually pretty indifferent to my looks.
139.When did you have your first crush? High school.
140.When was the last time you threw up? Couple weeks.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Don't swing that way, but brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No.
143.What about cleavage? What cleavage?
144.Is your best friend a virgin? 1/2 a virgin.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? In what sense?
147.What theme does your room have? Used to be a beach theme, now it's Cathy Bates in Misery theme.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7 and 1/2. 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Don't have one.
150.How are you feeling right now? Kinda down
151.When was the last time you were at a party? When I was 11 and went to the bowling alley.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yes.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Being an annoying, sarcastic, needy ***hole. 
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm ****ing hilarious.
157.Would you marry for money? No.
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? A little of both
160.Which one’s more lenient? My dad
161.Which one gives more money? Neither. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Couple of weeks ago. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? YES.
164.What kind of music do you like? Everything but country
165.Would you ever bungee jump? NO.
166.What is your worst fear? Germs.
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? No.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Cry.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Clear my internet history
171.Do you like to party? No.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke 
175.Favourite scent? Gasoline.
176.Favourite band? Right now, The Dead Kennedys.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Yep 
178.How many languages can you speak? English. Some Spanish.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? YES.
180.What time are you finishing this? 3:52 CST


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno why I do these, no one reads them :/

1.What time are you starting this? 6:15 pm
2.Name? Megan
3.Nicknames? None
4.Date of birth? Jan 16th
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’3
7.Eye colour? green
8.Where were you born? Here
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I dunno
10.Pets? a cat
11.Hair colour? dirty blonde
12.Piercings? none
13.Town you live in? I'm not telling you
14.Favourite foods? Junk food
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Don't care
21.Favourite restaurant? Don't really have one
22.Favourite flower? Dunno
23.Favourite sport to watch? Uhhh college baseball 
24.Favourite drink? Water
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Whataburger
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 0. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? I don't check it
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I dunno 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? I guess doing these or reading random stuff
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? You're so tiny, What's wrong
34.Bedtime? Whenever
35.Favourite TV show? Ugh lately Friends, that 70s show. American horror story
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? I don't remember
37.Been out of country? Nope.
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy
40.What are you listening to right now? Beavis and butthead
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Yes
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Like 3
43.Do you have a crush on someone? No
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name? No one
46.How long have you been together? -
47.What are you wearing right now? Black pants, a blue shirt, a black sweater
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Well already have sooo
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? I dunno
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? No. 
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? No
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Anything
57.Do you have any birthmarks? I have this weird looking smear on my right lower jaw...I guess it's a birthmark
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one
60.Have you ever been slapped? No
61.Do you get online a lot? Yes as you can see
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy 
63.Do you shower? yes
64.Do you hate school? Well yea
65.Do you have a social life? No
66.How easily do you trust people? Not a lot
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Who knows
68.Would you ever sky dive? No..heights
69.Do you like to dance? Sometimes
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yees
71.Do you like to travel? Yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No almost though
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Not really
75.Are you spoiled? Maybe
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes
78.Have you ever gotten high? In the sense from pills not from smoking
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had it
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I try
81.What toothpaste do you use? I dunno lol
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yea
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? No one
85.Are you a role model? No
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Six flags yea
87.What name brand do you wear the most? A lot of stuff is from Kohls
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? yes sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No....unless I can take it a million times to get it perfect
92.Do you have a tan? No lol
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Yes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yep.
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Yes
99.Have you ever been played? Sure
100.Have you ever played anyone? Maybe
101.Do you get along with your parents? Yea
102.How do you vent your anger? Vent somewhere....listen to loud music...distract myself
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? No.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A guy
112.What does your most recent crush look like? I have no crush
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? What?
114.Are you rude? I can yes according to some people
115.What was the last compliment you received? I like those glasses....
116.Do you like getting dirty? Yeaaa
117.Are you flexible? No
118.What is your heritage?German
119.What is your lucky number? Don't have one
120.What does your hair look like right now? In a ponytail
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No...it's way too good
122.Describe your looks? green eyes with long hair....little person
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Brown 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Like last year?
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Like the 4rth
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? Never
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Oh my like two years ago
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? I guess both?
132.Do you cry a lot? Easily yes
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Heh
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Yea
135.Are you the romantic type? No
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No.
137.What do you like most about your body? I dunno :/
138.What do you like least about your body? Legs, arms, 
139.When did you have your first crush? Elementry 
140.When was the last time you threw up? I dunno the summer
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Mostly brunettes but I'm open to anything
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No.
143.What about cleavage? Sometimes...sometimes I get embarrased
144.Is your best friend a virgin? What friend
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Huh
147.What theme does your room have? Boring
148.What size shoe do you wear? like 5 or 6
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Don't have one.
150.How are you feeling right now? Oh just sitting here
151.When was the last time you were at a party? 2009
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? dont think soo
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Being too sensitive I guess....
156.What is one of your good qualities? I can be caring and funny in a way
157.Would you marry for money? Hmmmm
158.What do you drive? A truck
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? dunno
160.Which one’s more lenient? My dad
161.Which one gives more money? I dunnooooo
162.When was the last time you cried in school? i dunnooo
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Not sure about that
164.What kind of music do you like? Indie rock/pop/techno rolled into one
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No
166.What is your worst fear? Being independent?
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? Sure
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Do everything
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Sorry
171.Do you like to party? No.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke 
175.Favourite scent? Gasoline, fresh cut grass, candles
176.Favourite band? don't have a favorite
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? No
178.How many languages can you speak? English
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? No
180.What time are you finishing this? 6:37 pm


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1054
*2.Name?* Alissa
*3.Nicknames?* lissa and Missy
*4.Date of birth?* May 30th
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'6. 
*7.Eye colour? *Green.
*8.Where were you born?* Sycamore IL 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 29
*10.Pets?* Dog Pork Chop
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 2 
*13.Town you live in?* Genoa
*14.Favourite foods?* Pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Both
*20.Favourite day of the week?* All the same
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Not Sure
*22.Favourite flower?* Rose 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball
*24.Favourite drink?* Pepsi
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough Yum
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Nither
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have hard wood
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Passed first try  
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Kim
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Hmm IDK 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Listen to music
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* There are many things that annoy me lol.
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Pawn Stars or a show like it.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mom
*37.Been out of country? *Yep Canada
*38.Believe in magic?* No
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy -- I have a Chevy malibu
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Rihanna You Da One
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Maybe
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* ... 
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Nope
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Sometimes
*52.Do you drink? *Sometimes 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple Black Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dogs, Tigers there all cute 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Mom
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower?* Yep
*64.Do you hate school?* Hell ya
*65.Do you have a social life? *No really
*66.How easily do you trust people?* No well at all
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maybe
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance? *NO!
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yeah
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes I do
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Maybe
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* yes
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Don't like
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yep
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate I think that's what in there
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No I'm 29
*84.Who do you look up to?* My grandpa but he passed away
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes Six Flages
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Mmm
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings and sometimes rings
*89.What do you want pierced?* Ears
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* NO!
*92.Do you have a tan?* Nope white as a ghost lol
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yep
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Not Sure
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *No
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yes
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* For the most part
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Yell ***** etc 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Nope
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* None
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* An A
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Cute 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Huh lol
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so. 
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Can't remember
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* Mmm Nope
*118.What is your heritage? *Ugh Not sure
*119.What is your lucky number? *13 
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Brown with blond highlights
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No
*122.Describe your looks?* No comment
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I like my brown hair with blond highlights 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* I would like an guy a little older
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* About a month ago
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* It depends
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* LOl what's that
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yep.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Not sure
*135.Are you the romantic type?* YeNot really
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes 
*138.What do you like least about your body?* No comment
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade school I'm sure
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Month ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* NO!
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* doesn't have one
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8 - 8 1/2 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Alissa
*150.How are you feeling right now?* So-So
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Long time
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *IDK
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Short temper and a potty mouth 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Kind and loyal
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* Chevy malibu
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* IDK
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Not sure but I love men
*164.What kind of music do you like?* All Kinds
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe
*166.What is your worst fear?* Being alone
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't dislike them
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Nothing
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Finally I'll Be at Peace
*171.Do you like to party?* No
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Well mine is broken
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi 
*175.Favourite scent?* Rose or Sweet pea
*176.Favourite band?* Nope
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Ugh I did and didn't like it! 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* No
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1125


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 2:09 AM
*2.Name?* Ian.
*3.Nicknames?* None in use.
*4.Date of birth?* 10/11/89
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 6'0''.
*7.Eye colour? *Grey.
*8.Where were you born?* Manly, AUS.
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 22.
*10.Pets?* Two cats.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark brown.
*12.Piercings?* None.
*13.Town you live in?* Split time between Azusa and Victorville.
*14.Favourite foods?* Rice, chicken, rice, broccoli, rice, swordfish, rice, rice, and rice.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Yes.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Yes.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't have one.
*22.Favourite flower?* Tulip.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Tennis/NRL/NHL.
*24.Favourite drink?* Tea.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Don't have one.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Beige.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Amazon.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Steam or Amazon.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Listen to music.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "What's wrong?"
*34.Bedtime?* When I'm tired.
*35.Favourite TV show?* At the moment, No Reservations.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Can't recall.
*37.Been out of country? *Yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Bastion Soundtrack - Terminal March
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* n/a
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No.
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a
*46.How long have you been together?* n/a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Boxers, jeans, shirt, and a jackety-overshirt thing.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* No.
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, green, black.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dog.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Customer service.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? * Yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? *Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily at all.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* No.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Yes.
*69.Do you like to dance? * No.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * I am out of my hometown.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Eh.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* A handful of people.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Err... All of them.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* n/a
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Eh.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Recently lost what little tan I had.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Depends.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Yes.
*99.Have you ever been played? *No.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes and no.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * I ball it up inside and then unleash it at an appropriate time, like when I hit that umpire with a whiskey bottle.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Yes.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Yes.
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Depends on what you consider "a lot".
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Something that's significant and dear to me.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Very pretty. All of them were out of my league.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* n/a
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* All of them!
*114.Are you rude?* I try not to be.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* None of your business.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Sure.
*117.Are you flexible?* No.
*118.What is your heritage? * Irish, Scottish, French, German.
*119.What is your lucky number? * n/a
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short, unmanageable.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No.
*122.Describe your looks?* I look kind of like the younger brother of the cousin of the mother of the uncle of that guy from that thing that happened that one time at that place next to that other thing. Kind of.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Acid green.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* As long as they're out of diapers.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* As long as they're out of diapers.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Years ago.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I answer it ASAP.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *n/a
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Can't recall.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "My crotch is covered with fire ants at the moment, I really need to hang up and take care of it."
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I think so, but I also think I'm quite bad at it.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Things.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Thangs.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 3rd grade.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* A few months ago, I think. Maybe longer.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* Oh, hell yeah.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No idea.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Yes.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* Yes.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Yes.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10 1/2, US.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* n/a
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Meat popsicle.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Can't recall.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * No.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* My uncontrollable urge to commit genocide.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I feel bad about committing genocide.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* A chariot.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom.
*161.Which one gives more money? * Mom.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* n/a
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock, electronic, classical.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No.
*166.What is your worst fear?* The Fear.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Exact bloody revenge against those who have done wrong by me.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Seepage.
*171.Do you like to party?* No.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke.
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla.
*176.Favourite band?* Pearl Jam.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* I guess.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One, but I used to speak a couple of others.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *2:45 AM.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 8:18 a.m.
*2.Name?* Addler
*3.Nicknames?* Ad, Addy
*4.Date of birth?* 1987
*5.Sex?* Biologically female
*6.Height?* 5'1
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* NC
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* Can't remember
*10.Pets?* Five cats
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Columbia
*14.Favourite foods?* Oven fries
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Nope
*16.Been toilet papering? *No, that's meanhearted and wasteful
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yep
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yep. My fault, too :/
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Vegan.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't eat out
*22.Favourite flower?* Wisteria
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Don't watch sports
*24.Favourite drink?* Heavily sugared coffee
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Arby's
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* beige
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Once
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* One of my bosses
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Fabric.com
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Internet
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Are you a boy or girl?
*34.Bedtime?* As early as possible. I hate being awake.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Glee
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Little sister
*37.Been out of country?* no
*38.Believe in magic?* Yes
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Variety radio station: it played Kyrie Elesion a while ago, then Manic Monday--I love those
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Never
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* n/a
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* TV characters
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Asexual
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a
*46.How long have you been together?* n/a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jammies
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *sure, if it applied
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Everyone does.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No. Wanted to make sure.
*51.Do you smoke?* Occasionally
*52.Do you drink?* Yes
*53.Are you ghetto?* Yep
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue, purple, dark red
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Big scar on the back of my head
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Of course. 
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Little sister.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Probably.
*61.Do you get online a lot? all day*
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy. This is SAS, after all.
*63.Do you shower? *I do now. I quit for three years b/c it's such a waste of water.
*64.Do you hate school?* Love/hate
*65.Do you have a social life? *Online
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not at all. I have no close friends.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Several.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance? *Alone
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes, but only in the eastern states
*71.Do you like to travel?* Kinda/yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *I am out of my hometown.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Tom's of Maine
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* Activists, mostly.
*85.Are you a role model?* Some people have hinted I am. That's scary.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Don't like name brands.*
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* I used to wear rings. Nothing now.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No. I look possessed.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Yes. Thanks, Italian genes 
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxer briefs.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *No?
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* No. Abusive upbringing. 
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Yelling, hitting, cutting
*103.Have you ever ran away?* I've hidden.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No 
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes, thankfully
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Two
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* The Amnesty International candle.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* No tats. I've branded myself several times, though. But they're mostly healed.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Nice young men whom I hope are well.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* no
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ???
*114.Are you rude?* I hope not
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Someone on SAS called me compassionate 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Gardening
*117.Are you flexible?* More than I was
*118.What is your heritage? *European mutt
*119.What is your lucky number? *9
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short, squished under a cap. It's cold.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Been vegan 3.5 years
*122.Describe your looks?* Facial scars, bad teeth, short, stocky.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* n/a
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* n/a
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Soon as I can open it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *n/a
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* n/a
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Maternal grandmother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yes
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No, I cry alone.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Okay."
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I have my grandfather's nobbly hands
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Lungs are crap.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Kindergarten?
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Last summer, I think.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunets 
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Not in public
*143.What about cleavage?* No, thanks
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* no best friend
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* My last boyfriend
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Calmness? It's a chill color and has my state flag and a rainbow flag on the walls.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 5 in men's; 8/9 in women's.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* No MSN
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Sniffly.I have a cold. But this quiz is distracting me from worrying about other things.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A friend graduated two weeks ago, and I went to her dinner get-together.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Of course.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Intense distrust.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Dedicated liberalism.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Maybe
*158.What do you drive?* Honda Civic
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Father, I guess. But he used to beat me, so...
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mother.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Couple weeks ago?
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* n/a, but no real objection
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Most kinds
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Powerlessness/being trapped.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes. Stop eating them, people.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* "Sorry" probably
*171.Do you like to party?* No
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Broken hearts make for better music
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Both evil 
*175.Favourite scent?* Lavender
*176.Favourite band?* Common Market?
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Probably not, but no objection
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. Some Spanish.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Not in love.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *8:46


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:00.
*2.Name?* Kelsey. 
*3.Nicknames?* Kels. 
*4.Date of birth?* June 7th.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'5. 
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel.
*8.Where were you born?* Chesapeak Bay, VA. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 18. 
*10.Pets?* cat named Kaci.
*11.Hair colour?* Very dark brown. Natural: Light redish brown. 
*12.Piercings?* 9. 
*13.Town you live in?* Walla Walla.
*14.Favourite foods?* Itallian.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yeah.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Red Robin.
*22.Favourite flower?* Snap Dragons. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* None.
*24.Favourite drink?* Sweet Tea.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate and Peanutbutter.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Tan.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 3.. still have to take 4th 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Facebook.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Forever 21.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *TV, read forums.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why are you so quiet?
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* American Dad and walking dead
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My parents.?
*37.Been out of country? *Mexico City and Canada
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Dont care.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Nothing.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope Failed AP geometry though.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?*
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* My boyfriend
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Boyfriend.
*45.If so, what is their name?* Robert. 
*46.How long have you been together?* 2 years 4 months.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pjs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Already done that.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Nope.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Not really. I would if I could though. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Pink and black.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Too many! I love animals. :] 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* On my elbow.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Nope.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Boyfriend.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes, by my dad.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy and very quiet.
*63.Do you shower? *Of course.
*64.Do you hate school?* Im hoping to enjoy college.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really, just my boyfriend.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I actually dont know..
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Probably.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No.. unless for money lol 
*69.Do you like to dance? *I like to dance with my boyfriend.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Many, many times.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes!
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Im not in my hometown. But Id love to move.
*75.Are you spoiled?* Um... maybe. Lol
*76.Are you a brat?* Can be, if were being honest here.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Not really.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Barely.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yup.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Too old for that.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Strong women.
*85.Are you a role model?* Not at all.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Npe.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Not sure.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, rings.
*89.What do you want pierced?* My tongue.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes but I dont often.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Not at all.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I never tan.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Um.. I dont think so. Ive talked crap though.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxer briefs.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Im adopted by my grandparents, technically yes but not really.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Sorta.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* More now than I use to.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I dont get angry often. I use to wreck my room. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Nope. Want to though.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Never been employed. 
*105.Do you have a job?* 
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Not really.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* 3 and some online people.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Ivy vines across my chest.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* A Gemini sign by my hip.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Ugly and stupid.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* My boyfriend is amazing. He has an afro lol.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ???
*114.Are you rude?* If people piss me off.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Dont know..
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not really, but it doesnt bother me.
*117.Are you flexible?* Sometimes.
*118.What is your heritage? *German and English.
*119.What is your lucky number? *831.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Messy.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Hell no.
*122.Describe your looks?* A mess.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black with red highlights.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* No. But I did once.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yeah.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Uh..at a party with my ex best friend.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* 3.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Prom.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yes.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Um.."
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Uh.. kinda.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Twice. Caught once.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Hah big behind.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Small chest.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Like 2nd grade.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Long time.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Dont care.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Nope, but a small line of skin to show off my tattoo.
*143.What about cleavage?* Dont have any.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Closest thing I have to a friend, yes.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Random posters and art filling every blank space theme.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* KelseyLeann
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Nervous like always. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* in the spring of 2010?
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Tried.. too awkward lol.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Hahahahaha maybe.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Many.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Impatient. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Sympathy.
*157.Would you marry for money?* In some circumstance.
*158.What do you drive?* I don't.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Moms I guess.
*160.Which one's more lenient?*
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* When my ex made up a rediculous lie. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Ive thought about it.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Dance music.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* No.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Everything?
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Never.
*168.Do you like cows?* Nope.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Cry.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I love you more than anything but its probably better you wont be with me any more.
*171.Do you like to party?* yeah. But the anxiety makes it difficult.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Cucumber and melon.
*176.Favourite band?* HIM.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Hell yea. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. A little Spanish.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Definitely. His life is worth more.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *2:29.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:50
*2.Name?* Aphexfan 
*3.Nicknames?* Mr. Koala :b 
*4.Date of birth?* Jan 13
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 5'6. 
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel.
*8.Where were you born?* Blyville, Arkansas 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21 
*10.Pets?* Buddy
*11.Hair colour?* Darkish Red 
*12.Piercings?* 0 
*13.Town you live in?* Belleville
*14.Favourite foods?* Itallian
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yeah.
*18.Been in a car accident?* yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* bacon bits
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Olive garden/ihop!
*22.Favourite flower?* Violets/roses
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* None.
*24.Favourite drink?* Chocoloate Milk!
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla with chocolate swirls!
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Pshh old school disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Wendys
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Tan
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 3.. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Sas
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Best buy....or olive garden.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *write, listen to music, sas, fs!
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Why are you so quiet?
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Simpsons/futurama/firefly!
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My parents.?
*37.Been out of country?* No 
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Dont care.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Was listening to NIN!
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Haha almost failed pre-cal
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?*
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Hehe...:blush
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Single right now
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Tshirt and shorts
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* yes
*51.Do you smoke?* no
*52.Do you drink?* From time to time! 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* BLue/red/white
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Koala :heart 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* On my leg
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Nope.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My friend josh
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy and very quiet.
*63.Do you shower? *Of course.
*64.Do you hate school?* I hate every second
*65.Do you have a social life? *Online!
*66.How easily do you trust people?* It takes alot
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Haha nahhh
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Yes!!!!
*69.Do you like to dance?* Only when Im by myself 
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Many, many times.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes!
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Yessss
*75.Are you spoiled?* Um... maybe. Lol
*76.Are you a brat?* Maybe alittle 
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes, in my one 3 day relationship lol
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Not really.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes!
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Aim lol
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yup.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Too old for that.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one really
*85.Are you a role model?* Not at all.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Love it!!
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Not sure.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing lol
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* NOt really
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Not at all.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I never tan.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Nah, Im pretty chill
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Um.. I dont think so. 
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* My own phone
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Use to 
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yep! Older brother and sister
*99.Have you ever been played? *Sorta.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* More now than I use to.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Talk to certain people on sas/ call my friend josh 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Nope.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Never been employed. 
*105.Do you have a job?* 
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* All the time
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* IRL only "one" technically lol
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* no
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* 
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Very tall and brunette
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* hehe sorry sas 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ???
*114.Are you rude?* Im way to self-conscious to be rude
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* A very cute pic comment! :yay
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* DOnt know...never had the chance to so far 
*117.Are you flexible?* Sometimes.
*118.What is your heritage? *Irish, french, german
*119.What is your lucky number? *21
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short!
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Hell no.
*122.Describe your looks?* A mess.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Maybe a bit darker red
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes 
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* LIke 3 years ago lol
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* about 2
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never lol
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Dad
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Uhh", you know, um, etc..
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I can be!
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Nope!
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My hair?
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything else lol
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Like 2nd grade.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* LCough syrup...lol
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes! Its rare for me to have a crush on a blonde
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Ew lol
*143.What about cleavage?* Dont have any.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Yep
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* My last fight was in the 3rd grade...I did win though xD lol
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* The random crap on walls theme
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 9.5-10
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Dont have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Ok, alitte depressed 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Summer
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Awkward...lol
*153.Have you ever received one? *No lol
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Yea
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Impatient. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Empathetic
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* No car
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Moms I guess.
*160.Which one's more lenient? *Neither lol
*161.Which one gives more money?* Mom. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Never
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Not my thing lol
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock/classic rock/some electronic
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes!!!!.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Talking to people
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Never.
*168.Do you like cows?* They be cool!
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Just hang with the people I care about
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I dont know , 
*171.Do you like to party?* Its ok every once and awhile, but its exhausting talking to people for hours on end
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Anything sweet.
*176.Favourite band?* Too many!
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* its already red! 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. A little Spanish.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Of course
*180.What time are you finishing this? 6:20*


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 04:02
2.Name? Marianne
3.Nicknames? Maz, Ria
4.Date of birth? 20th June
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’4
7.Eye colour? Blue
8.Where were you born? Bristol, UK
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 20 
10.Pets? A dog called Dynamite
11.Hair colour? Dark Brown.
12.Piercings? 3
13.Town you live in? Cheshire
14.Favourite foods? Chicken Korma / Chinese Crispy chilli Beef 
15.Ever been to Africa? No
16.Been toilet papering? Nope
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes
18.Been in a car accident? No
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons.
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? Nandos
22.Favourite flower? dunno 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Not really interested
24.Favourite drink? Anything alcoholic lol or chocolate milk
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Cookie Dough
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McDonalds
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Ebay
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Very
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Watch films
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? You are really quiet and shy
34.Bedtime? Whenever
35.Favourite TV show? I have many
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Cant remember
37.Been out of country? Yup
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford
40.What are you listening to right now? Pearl Jam - Once
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? NA
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Not currently
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope 
45.If so, what is their name? NA
46.How long have you been together? NA
47.What are you wearing right now? Pjs
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Too late
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Lol no
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? Yep
52.Do you drink? Yea
53.Are you ghetto? Nope
54.Are you a player? Far from it
55.What is your favourite colour? Turquoise
56.What is your favourite animal? Monkeys and Dogs
57.Do you have any birthmarks? One
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Sarah
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes
61.Do you get online a lot? Too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy mostly
63.Do you shower? Yep
64.Do you hate school? I did when I went
65.Do you have a social life? A bit, not as much as I wish
66.How easily do you trust people? Not much at all
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yep, that I have SA and depression
68.Would you ever sky dive? Maybe 
69.Do you like to dance? When Im drunk, or alone lol
70.Have you ever been out of state? I don't live in a state
71.Do you like to travel? Yes, love it
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately
75.Are you spoiled? No
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? No, need to have had a boyfriend for that
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yea
79.Do you like Snapple? Never had it
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Not really
81.What toothpaste do you use? No idea
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yep
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? Many people
85.Are you a role model? Nope
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Nope
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I don't really
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, bracelets
89.What do you want pierced? Not sure, can never decide
90.Do you like taking pictures? I guess
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No!
92.Do you have a tan? I wish
93.Do you get annoyed easily? A bit
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Probably
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yea
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? Two brothers
99.Have you ever been played? Yep, was fun :/
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? Yea
102.How do you vent your anger? I sometimes just scream or hit stuff 
103.Have you ever ran away? No, have wanted to many times
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No 
105.Do you have a job? Not right now 
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes!
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? None
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I have a few ideas
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Dont have any
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? What ex?
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Dont have one
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Possibly, depends what that means lol
114.Are you rude? I hope not
115.What was the last compliment you received? My auntie said my hair was nice
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sometimes
117.Are you flexible? Uhh... not really
118.What is your heritage? Irish
119.What is your lucky number? dunno
120.What does your hair look like right now? Complete mess
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No way
122.Describe your looks? ****
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Iv had it so many colours I really don't know what next
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Not too much younger
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yea
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Last night
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't really
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? NA
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Probably my mum 
132.Do you cry a lot? Yep
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Lol no I hate crying in front of people
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? No idea
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes I think so
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Lol no
137.What do you like most about your body? Umm......
138.What do you like least about your body? My legs
139.When did you have your first crush? I think when I was about 5
140.When was the last time you threw up? Couple of weeks ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Hell no!
143.What about cleavage? Sometimes, not too much though
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Que?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Again, que?
147.What theme does your room have? Boring
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Dont have it
150.How are you feeling right now? ****ty 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Beginning of the month
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Lol NO
153.Have you ever received one? Nope
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yep
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Anxiety, jealousy
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyalty
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? I don't at the moment
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Probably dad
160.Which one’s more lenient? My dad
161.Which one gives more money? Close tie lol
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Don't know if I ever did
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Who knows
164.What kind of music do you like? Most things
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Maybe
166.What is your worst fear? Life
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? Lol not really thought about it
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Celebrate
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I don't know, it would be different for everyone
171.Do you like to party? Love it
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke 
175.Favourite scent? My mums roast dinner
176.Favourite band? Don't have just one
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Have don't a few times 
178.How many languages can you speak? English, a bit of French and currently learning Spanish
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 04:40 Wow I need to sleep


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:39 am
*2.Name?* Catherine
*3.Nicknames?* none
*4.Date of birth?* June 21, 1990
*5.Sex?* Female
*6.Height?* 5'2"
*7.Eye colour?* Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Toronto, Ontario, Canada
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I dunno
*10.Pets?* none 
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* none
*13.Town you live in?* Currently Thornhill
*14.Favourite foods?* McDonalds
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering?* What's that? I've helped wrap people in toilet paper.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes, minor ones
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons are more important
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Fast food: McDonalds; sit-down: Jack Astor's?
*22.Favourite flower?* Don't have one
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Curling
*24.Favourite drink?* Tim Hortons Iced Capuccino
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Chocolate
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Yellow. Really.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* G1: none... that's all I've been willing to take
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Don't remember, I deleted it
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I dunno
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* Sleep
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* I dunno, pretty much anything my dad says
*34.Bedtime?* Very late
*35.Favourite TV show?* Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Parents
*37.Been out of country?* Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* Yes
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Don't care
*40.What are you listening to right now?* The vent, the computer
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* None
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* Yes
*45.If so, what is their name?* Eric
*46.How long have you been together?* One year anniversary coming up
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Clothes
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Rarely
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, then blue, then green
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Don't have one
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* I guess my mom
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower?* Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Sometimes
*65.Do you have a social life?* Actually, yes
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not very
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Maybe
*69.Do you like to dance?* Sometimes
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I don't live in a state
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Well, I'm here temporarily right now, but I'm basically already out of it
*75.Are you spoiled?* Hope not
*76.Are you a brat?* Hope not
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* I have no particular opinion on it
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Maybe
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Crest
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No
*84.Who do you look up to?* J.K. Rowling
*85.Are you a role model?* No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I dunno
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Usually none
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Sometimes
*92.Do you have a tan?* I dunno, I'm dark-skinned; might have gotten darker over the years
*93.Do you get annoyed easily?* Yes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Don't care
*98.Do you have any siblings?* No
*99.Have you ever been played?* No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents? * I guess
*102.How do you vent your anger?* Yell or hit things
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job?* Yes
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Don't have one
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* My boyfriend
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* I guess
*114.Are you rude?* Hope not
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I dunno
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Maybe
*117.Are you flexible?* No
*118.What is your heritage?* Mixed Chinese and Caucasian
*119.What is your lucky number?* Don't have one
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Probably messy
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No
*122.Describe your looks?* Normal, with glasses
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I guess a lighter brown
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Until I can reach it and look at the caller I.D.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time?* Never
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Depends what you call a date; last saw my boyfriend 7 days ago
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Probably father, but don't particularly look like either
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No, but I used to
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* I dunno... "I dunno"?
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Maybe
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Eyelashes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* I'm getting fat
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade 2
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Don't remember
*141.In the opposite sex,do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* What does that mean?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* What does that mean?
*147.What theme does your room have?* Ugly
*148.What size shoe do you wear? * 6 to 7
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Catherine
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Hungry
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Depends what you call a party
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* Maybe, in elementary school
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Laziness
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Morality
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* Nothing
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mommy's I guess
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Leniency isn't really an issue at my age
*161.Which one gives more money?* Dad, because he has more 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Don't remember
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Maybe
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock, pop, adult contemporary, fan music
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe
*166.What is your worst fear?* People I love dying
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* Not really
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Tell my boyfriend so he could get here immediately
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I dunno
*171.Do you like to party?* Sometimes
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* I dunno
*176.Favourite band?* Green Day
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this?* 1:33 am


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 10:46pm
2.Name? Shade
3.Nicknames? Shadi, Chichi lol
4.Date of birth? June 19th
5.Sex? Female.
6.Height? 5’6"
7.Eye colour? Dark Brown
8.Where were you born? Boston 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I don't remember ever having a birthday cake 
10.Pets? A hungry cat named Kimchi :3
11.Hair colour? Dark Brown.
12.Piercings? Ears
13.Town you live in? Milton
14.Favourite foods? Crab rangoon, ramen, french fries, anything cheesy and salty..mm
15.Ever been to Africa? No, and I never will (insects..)
16.Been toilet papering? Lol nope
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? 
18.Been in a car accident? I was in the car when someone hit a pedestrian...
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon Bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? McDonalds
22.Favourite flower? I don't really like flowers. Cherry blossoms I guess though.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Badminton lmao
24.Favourite drink? Lemonade
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? McDonalds
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Blue
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Haven't taken it 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Wet Seal, they're having a sale apparently :b
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Forever21 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Tumblr and/or MSN
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Idk 
34.Bedtime? Whenever I'm sleepy, including during class xD
35.Favourite TV show? I don't watch TV, but I like watching Skins online :3
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My mom, aunt, and grandmother
37.Been out of country? Once - England
38.Believe in magic? No
39.Ford or Chevy? Both ugly
40.What are you listening to right now? My cat running around the house 
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Yeah
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together?
47.What are you wearing right now? A treble clef t-shirt and sweatpants
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yeah
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No, never
50.Are you a virgin? No
51.Do you smoke? No
52.Do you drink? No, but I'll be in college this fall..>>
53.Are you ghetto? I'm mad ghetto
54.Are you a player? No, the ladies flock to me
55.What are your favourite colours? Purple and black
56.What is your favourite animal? Cats! 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? No
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one
60.Have you ever been slapped? By my best friend. Playfully though (still hurt D
61.Do you get online a lot? For hours and hours
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, but I'm an extrovert at heart
63.Do you shower? Yes
64.Do you hate school? Yes
65.Do you have a social life? Not really
66.How easily do you trust people? Too easily, probably
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Yes
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes I would
69.Do you like to dance? No, especially when people are watching
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yup
71.Do you like to travel? Yes 
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No, I'm a good girl.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yes, I'd love that
75.Are you spoiled? Maybe
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? E-dumped, yeah
78.Have you ever gotten high? No, and never will
79.Do you like Snapple? Yeah, but I haven't had it in a while...I like playing with the caps though :b
80.Do you drink a lot of water? No, I don't like the taste..
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yup
83.Do you have a curfew? No
84.Who do you look up to? I don't know
85.Are you a role model? I don't think so...
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Six Flags, but I'd like to go to Cedar Point
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Idk, any
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Trying to start wearing earrings more often
89.What do you want pierced? Maybe my belly-button
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Not really
92.Do you have a tan? No
93.Do you get annoyed easily? No
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Cell phone
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Depends on the guy
98.Do you have any siblings? I have half-siblings
99.Have you ever been played? Yes
100.Have you ever played anyone? I think so :\
101.Do you get along with your parents? Most of the time
102.How do you vent your anger? I don't get mad very often. But when I do, I throw/break things. Dented my old flute.
103.Have you ever ran away? No
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Never had a job
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes, a lot
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Rl exes? 1
108.Do you run your mouth? Not really
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I'm not sure yet, but I want to get one on my wrist for my birthday.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Don't have any yet.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Cute, curly hair
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Attractive
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? ?
114.Are you rude? No
115.What was the last compliment you received? That I'm beautiful..
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sexually, yeah..
117.Are you flexible? Not really D:
118.What is your heritage? Half Nigerian, Half African-American
119.What is your lucky number? 7
120.What does your hair look like right now? Normal
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Never
122.Describe your looks? Female
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Black
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? If they were mature
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yeah
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I've never been drunk
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I don't know, I don't usually pick up immediately 
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? August
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mother
132.Do you cry a lot? Kind of
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Oh"
135.Are you the romantic type? I think so
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? Boobs, I guess
138.What do you like least about your body? My weight
139.When did you have your first crush? 1st grade
140.When was the last time you threw up? A few days ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No
143.What about cleavage? Yes
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way..?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Uh?
147.What theme does your room have? Messy
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9
149.What is your screen name on MSN? My name
150.How are you feeling right now? Sorry
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Halloween 2010
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yeah
155.What is one of your bad qualities? I get jealous easily 
156.What is one of your good qualities? I'm very ambitious
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? I don't
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Mom
160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom I guess
161.Which one gives more money? Mom
162.When was the last time you cried in school? 11th grade I think 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Yes
164.What kind of music do you like? I don't listen to much, but I'm pretty open I think
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Sure
166.What is your worst fear? Dying alone
167.Would you ever join the army? Never
168.Do you like cows? Moo?
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Accept it
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Not sure
171.Do you like to party? I wish I could
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? New manga
176.Favourite band? Versailles
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Probably not
178.How many languages can you speak? English, Spanish, and a little Japanese
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 11:36 - bedtime ><


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 9:38 pm

2.Name? Meg meg megan

3.Nicknames? Anything

4.Date of birth? Jan 16th

5.Sex? Female.

6.Height? 5’3"

7.Eye colour? green

8.Where were you born? Here

9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? No candles

10.Pets? a cat

11.Hair colour?dirty blonde

12.Piercings? None!

13.Town you live in? Not telling

14.Favourite foods? Anything but spicy or seafood

15.Ever been to Africa? No

16.Been toilet papering? no

17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Hmm no

18.Been in a car accident? Close to it

19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons

20.Favourite day of the week? Anyday

21.Favourite restaurant? Don't have one

22.Favourite flower? Don't have one

23.Favourite sport to watch? none

24.Favourite drink? water

25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla

26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney

27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Whataburger

28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? brown

29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Dunno

30.Whom did you get your last email from? Cvs maybe?

31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I dunno

32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Do something on the net, watch some tv, sleep

33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "you are so quiet" I'm getting used to it soo..

34.Bedtime? anytime

35.Favourite TV show? Shameless (The US version)

36.Last person you went out to dinner with? dad

37.Been out of country? no

38.Believe in magic? No

39.Ford or Chevy? dunno

40.What are you listening to right now? passion pit

41.Have you ever failed a grade? yes

42.If you have, what grade did you fail? senior year i guess

43.Do you have a crush on someone? no

44.Do you have a bf/gf? No

45.If so, what is their name? 

46.How long have you been together?

47.What are you wearing right now?pjs

48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yeah

49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? not an intense one

50.Are you a virgin? No

51.Do you smoke? No

52.Do you drink? No

53.Are you ghetto? no

54.Are you a player? No

55.What are your favourite colours? blue

56.What is your favourite animal? any animal

57.Do you have any birthmarks? i think so

58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No

59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? No one

60.Have you ever been slapped? No

61.Do you get online a lot? yes

62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy duh


63.Do you shower? Yes

64.Do you hate school? Yes

65.Do you have a social life? Nope

66.How easily do you trust people? Not really

67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? I dunno really

68.Would you ever sky dive? no

69.Do you like to dance? sometimes

70.Have you ever been out of state? Yup

71.Do you like to travel? Yes 

72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No

73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No

74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? no

75.Are you spoiled? Maybe

76.Are you a brat? No

77.Have you ever been dumped? yes

78.Have you ever gotten high? in a sense with pills yes. No smoking

79.Do you like Snapple? never tried it

80.Do you drink a lot of water? yes

81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate

82.Do you have a cell phone? Yup

83.Do you have a curfew? No

84.Who do you look up to? no one

85.Are you a role model? no

86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Six Flags. Astroworld, God I miss that place 

87.What name brand do you wear the most? Kohls brand?

88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None

89.What do you want pierced? nothing

90.Do you like taking pictures? if im in the mood

91.Do you like getting your picture taken? no

92.Do you have a tan? No lol

93.Do you get annoyed easily? yes

94.Have you ever started a rumour? No

95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Cell phone

96.Do you have your own pool? No

97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? anything

98.Do you have any siblings? yes

99.Have you ever been played? Yes

100.Have you ever played anyone? probably

101.Do you get along with your parents? yes

102.How do you vent your anger? I try to vent anywhere, loud music

103.Have you ever ran away? No

104.Have you ever been fired from a job? I guess...but I left it

105.Do you have a job? No

106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes

107.Do you have a lot of ex's? no

108.Do you run your mouth? No

109.What do you want a tattoo of? No tattoos

110.What do you have a tattoo of? -

111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? a male

112.What does your most recent crush look like? a celeb lol

113.Have you ever been *****ed out? what do you mean?

114.Are you rude? No

115.What was the last compliment you received? You look good

116.Do you like getting dirty? sure

117.Are you flexible? No

118.What is your heritage? german

119.What is your lucky number? 2

120.What does your hair look like right now? down and washed

121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Never

122.Describe your looks? hi Im a girl

123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? mix between brown and blonde....which it is right now

124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? sure

125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yeah

126.When was the last time you were drunk? in like two years

127.How many rings until you answer the phone?like 3

128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No

129.If yes, when was the last time? 

130.When was the last time you went on a date? in like two years

131.Do you look more like your mother or father? both?

132.Do you cry a lot? easily yes

133.Do you ever cry to get your way? meh

134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? yea

135.Are you the romantic type? no

136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No

137.What do you like most about your body? hair, 

138.What do you like least about your body? legs

139.When did you have your first crush? elementry

140.When was the last time you threw up? a long time ago

141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes mostly

142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? No

143.What about cleavage? sometimes

144.Is your best friend a virgin? who?

145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no

146.Have you ever been ****ed up? no

147.What theme does your room have? simple

148.What size shoe do you wear? 5 or 6

149.What is your screen name on MSN? dont have one

150.How are you feeling right now? just here

151.When was the last time you were at a party? in a few years

152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No..I wish I wasn't so shy :/

153.Have you ever received one? No

154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? i dunno

155.What is one of your bad qualities? Thinking the worst of everything

156.What is one of your good qualities? I can be caring

157.Would you marry for money? hmmm

158.What do you drive? a truck

159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? i dunno

160.Which one’s more lenient? -
161.Which one gives more money? -

162.When was the last time you cried in school? forever ago

163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? i have had thoughts but heh

164.What kind of music do you like? rock, indie, alternative

165.Would you ever bungee jump? no

166.What is your worst fear? the world

167.Would you ever join the army? Never

168.Do you like cows? cute

169.If you were to die today, what would you do? travel everywhere, try everything hook up with everyone

170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? sorry

171.Do you like to party? not really

172.Hearts or broken hearts? shut up

173.Moons or stars? moon?

174.Coke or Pepsi? none

175.Favourite scent? gasoline...candles

176.Favourite band? dont really have one

177.Would you ever dye your hair red? no

178.How many languages can you speak? English

179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? who knows

180.What time are you finishing this? 10:00 pm

weeee!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 3:33pm.
*2.Name?* Julian. 
*3.Nicknames?* None. 
*4.Date of birth?* 08/03/90.
*5.Sex?* Male.
*6.Height?* 5'7. 
*7.Eye colour? *Red.
*8.Where were you born?* Los Angeles. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* No birthday cake . 
*10.Pets?* 2 dogs. 1 named Chewie, another named Kae Kae
*11.Hair colour?* Bald .
*12.Piercings?* 0. 
*13.Town you live in?* Garden Grove.
*14.Favourite foods?* Lasagna.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* Roses. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Iced Cappuccinos.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Carino's.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Tiles.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 0. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Doris.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* EVERYWHERE. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Quizzes.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Dunno. You'll know when you say it.
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Showtime.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Parents.
*37.Been out of country? *Sure have.
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* 6 Foot 7 Foot.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?*
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Nah.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* Nope.
*45.If so, what is their name?*
*46.How long have you been together?*
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Nothing .
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Bit late now.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yeh.
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* Yes.
*53.Are you ghetto?* A bit.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Red.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Pandas :] 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* On my arm.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* .No one
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy, unless I feel really at ease.
*63.Do you shower? *Sure do.
*64.Do you hate school?* Pretty much.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not so much.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Hardly at all.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I guess.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Really, really, not. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Not so much.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yep.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Nah.
*75.Are you spoiled?* When I was young.
*76.Are you a brat?* When I was young.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Many times.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* It's okay.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Not too sure.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yup.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Some people.
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Oui.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Skate clothing.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Ears.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* No.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I'm brown.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Yea, nothing bad though.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Nope.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yep.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *. Psychologist. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Once.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Errm no.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not really.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Dunno yet.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* She's pretty.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Don't have one.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? Hahaha.
*114.Are you rude?* I dont think so. Try not to be at least.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* :blank
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not so much.
*117.Are you flexible?* NO :roll
*118.What is your heritage? * Filipino.
*119.What is your lucky number? * Dunno.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Bald.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* **** no.
*122.Describe your looks?* Bit rubbish.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* LOL 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Sure.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Meh.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* At a party.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't usually, unless I'm expecting someone to call.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Dunno.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I look like both.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Rarely.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Lol seriously?
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Dunno.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Meh. Probably not.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Mall police once.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Dunno. My face I guess.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* I'm fat .
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Around grade school. I would have dreams of me punching her boyfriend then getting with her hahah.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Yesterday but just a little bit.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Blonds (only if they're really hot though).
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Absolutely not.
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes .
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No longer my best friend but he was! hahaha.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*147.What theme does your room have?* It doesn't.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 10.5. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Ang shizzy.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Nervous 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Couple of days after Christmas.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Yes actually .
*153.Have you ever received one?* No lol not yet at least.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yea.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy. Paranoia. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Maybe.
*158.What do you drive?* My parents' cars.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? * Both. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Dunno. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I'm not gay.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Good music.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Really not.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Heights.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* No.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't know. It would depend who it was to. I'd have different last words to say to different people.
*171.Do you like to party?* Love it.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Diet coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla.
*176.Favourite band?* A lot.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Bald. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English. Score.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Hmm.
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 3:53pm. Jeeze.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 7:11 pm.
2.Name? Yeliz.
3.Nicknames? Lizzy, Liz, piggy, Jew 
4.Date of birth? October 6.
5.Sex? Sure.
6.Height? exactly 5'0. 
7.Eye colour? Chestnut.
8.Where were you born? New Brunswick, New Jersey. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I think sixteen. 
10.Pets? Nah.
11.Hair colour? Chestnut.
12.Piercings? just the ears. 
13.Town you live in? Edison.
14.Favourite foods? pizza, pasta and bagels are great.
15.Ever been to Africa? Nah, but my dad has. 
16.Been toilet papering? No, but i always wanted to >:]
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Oh yes.
18.Been in a car accident? No thank God.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons. Bacon bits are not halal 
20.Favourite day of the week? Rebecca Black and i have this in common 
21.Favourite restaurant? Cheesecake Factory and Hooters.
22.Favourite flower? I like all flowers.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Soccer.
24.Favourite drink? Strawberry lemonade and iced tea. Milkshakes rock too.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? I love all ice cream.
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? I love both.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Wendyyyy's.
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? My house doesn't have carpeting anymore.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? I still have to get my permit. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Idk
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? I don't have a credit card, but Toys 'R Us. Toys are awesome. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? I walk and dance around my house and it bothers my parents.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Lol i hate when people say 'true' to everything.
34.Bedtime? Wheneverrr.
35.Favourite TV show? How I Met Your Mother and Monk.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? derr my parents.
37.Been out of country? ya.
38.Believe in magic? in a young girl's heart.
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford.
40.What are you listening to right now? Rapper's Delight - The Sugar Hill Gang. Old school hip-hop ftw.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? ya.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? geometry, was failing algebra 2 mainly cuz my best friend was in the class with me lol, science and english in middle school, social studies my freshman year 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? yeah, but it's not really a crush anymore
44.Do you have a bf/gf? nope.
45.If so, what is their name? Edward Norton. 
46.How long have you been together? Forever.
47.What are you wearing right now? house clothes.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? UM YES.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? oh dear god, yes.
50.Are you a virgin? yes.
51.Do you smoke? no.
52.Do you drink? only socially which is rare since i have no social life hahaah 
53.Are you ghetto? lol.
54.Are you a player? honestly, i have the mind of one so i'd probably one haha
55.What are your favourite colours? pink and blue, but i like all colors
56.What is your favourite animal? Piggies and rabbits 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? yes. i've lost count lol
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? no. thank heavens no.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? my dad. i hate talking on the phone.
60.Have you ever been slapped? i think idk.
61.Do you get online a lot? o yes lol
62.Are you shy or outgoing? shy, but im outgoing at the same time but it could be my spontaneous personality
63.Do you shower? ya
64.Do you hate school? yes. i like learning though.
65.Do you have a social life? nah, but im gonna try to have one this year.
66.How easily do you trust people? i always try to see the goodness in others like snow white, but i can tell who to not trust and who not to.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? idk i guess so.
68.Would you ever sky dive? YES. 
69.Do you like to dance? ya boy.
70.Have you ever been out of state? yes.
71.Do you like to travel? i do.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? i'm not THAT bad.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? i wish haha.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? too much.
75.Are you spoiled? not really
76.Are you a brat? no.
77.Have you ever been dumped? no
78.Have you ever gotten high? no.
79.Do you like Snapple? i LOVE Snapple. 
80.Do you drink a lot of water? im trying to
81.What toothpaste do you use? crest?
82.Do you have a cell phone? i did. i lost it while walking from class cuz i was running in the rain lolololol. now im using my dad's.
83.Do you have a curfew? curfews are for people who actually leave their house.
84.Who do you look up to? a lot of people.
85.Are you a role model? no, but i would hope to become one one day.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? only six flags cuz i'm a jersey guuuurl.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? i don't know, man.
88.What kind of jewelry do you wear? i usually forget to wear jewelry lol 
89.What do you want pierced? My tongue and navel. Maybe nose and monroe.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yeah
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Yes
92.Do you have a tan? Nope.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? i hope not.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? nope.
96.Do you have your own pool? no.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? yeah.
99.Have you ever been played? don't think so.
100.Have you ever played anyone? nope.
101.Do you get along with your parents? yes.
102.How do you vent your anger? i just get mad and yell. 
103.Have you ever ran away? attempted to.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? never had a job. 
105.Do you have a job? being a bum.
106.Do you daydream a lot? too much.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? no.
108.Do you run your mouth? nooo
109.What do you want a tattoo of? a lot of things.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? none.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? i wouldn't know since he's non existent lol.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? which one haha?
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? idk since it's a restricted word. 
114.Are you rude? no.
115.What was the last compliment you received? idk.
116.Do you like getting dirty? yes.
117.Are you flexible? yeah. 
118.What is your heritage? Turkish-Karachay [Northern Caucasian] and partially Turkmen.
119.What is your lucky number? don't really have one.
120.What does your hair look like right now? a mess.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? yes.
122.Describe your looks? messy as of now.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? PINK! 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Well, the boy i like is a year younger than me. so..
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? yes.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? summer.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? idk.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? nope.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? never.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? mother, i guess.
132.Do you cry a lot? no.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? nope.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "oh, really?"
135.Are you the romantic type? idk. it's very difficult for me to fall in love, but when i do, i guess you can say i become like that.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? nope.
137.What do you like most about your body? my collar bones.
138.What do you like least about your body? almost everything.
139.When did you have your first crush? like around 4/5.
140.When was the last time you threw up? it's been a while.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? i like 'em both ;].
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? no.
143.What about cleavage? why of course.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? idk
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? no
147.What theme does your room have? it doesn't.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 5.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? i don't use msn.
150.How are you feeling right now? meh
151.When was the last time you were at a party? idk
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? nope.
153.Have you ever received one? nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? oh yes.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? impatience 
156.What is one of your good qualities? caring.
157.Would you marry for money? no.
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? daddy's, but i love 'em equally.
160.Which one's more lenient? dad.
161.Which one gives more money? neither.. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? idr. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? yeah.
164.What kind of music do you like? Good music.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? of course.
166.What is your worst fear? rejection.
167.Would you ever join the army? nope.
168.Do you like cows? i have nothing against them lol.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? do everything i wanna do.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? If it's the boy i love it would be: "i have loved you more than anything. i feel so stupid for never saying anything to you because of my stupid anxiety. i really hope you become happy. remember that i will always love you and nobody else will ever love you as much."
171.Do you like to party? Love it.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Dr Pepper. 
175.Favourite scent? idk.
176.Favourite band? have lots.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? yes. 
178.How many languages can you speak? three.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? definitely.
180.What time are you finishing this? 8:06 pm. oh wow


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 4:01 AM

2.Name? Cat .. <_< .. >_>

3.Nicknames? N/A 

4.Date of birth? June 9, 1983

5.Sex? Female

6.Height? 5'3"

7.Eye colour? Brown

8.Where were you born? Northern California

9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 2, but they were a numeral 2 and 8, haha!

10.Pets? Binnie, a female lilac-point Birman

11.Hair colour? Dark brown, looks nearly auburn in the sun

12.Piercings? 2, my ears

13.Town you live in? Stockton, CA .__.;

14.Favourite foods? California Roll, mixed salad w/ranch, Tempura

15.Ever been to Africa? No

16.Been toilet papering? No, lol

17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Yes 

18.Been in a car accident? Yes

19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons

20.Favourite day of the week? Friday

21.Favourite restaurant? Applebees

22.Favourite flower? Roses (full size or mini, red or pink)

23.Favourite sport to watch? American football

24.Favourite drink? Hot Oolong tea, iced water

25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Peppermint/Candy Cane

26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Warner Bros.

27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Never go to them anymore o_o;

28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Beige

29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 3 times in a row, lol. >_< ...

30.Whom did you get your last email from? My mom

31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Best Buy

32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Read, lol

33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Whatever (with a moody tone)

34.Bedtime? Varies 

35.Favourite TV show? Currently, "Once Upon a Time"

36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My ex boyfriend ..*Looks down somewhat*

37.Been out of country? Briefly through Mexico, yes

38.Believe in magic? I believe in the power of the mind, is that similar?

39.Ford or Chevy? Chevy, not that I drive, but I grew up with them, particularly early 70's Corvettes

40.What are you listening to right now? Weird staticy noises through my headphones, since no music is playing, lol

41.Have you ever failed a grade? No

42.If you have, what grade did you fail? N/A

43.Do you have a crush on someone? Not currently, no

44.Do you have a bf/gf? No

45.If so, what is their name? N/A

46.How long have you been together? N/A

47.What are you wearing right now? A pink blouse with short, puffy sleeves with clusters of black stars all over it, jeans and black sneakers

48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes, I have, lol

49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Yes..:blush

50.Are you a virgin? No

51.Do you smoke? No

52.Do you drink? Not really, not on my own. Maybe out to dinner with a friend.

53.Are you ghetto? No? lol I don't think so..

54.Are you a player? Nah

55.What are your favourite colours? Black, purple, electric blue, neon pink

56.What is your favourite animal? I have many, but most of all, the cat

57.Do you have any birthmarks? Yes, many

58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Does it count if it was by my sister? If so, yeah..

59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Denny, my long-time, long-distance friend from Indonesia

60.Have you ever been slapped? Yep

61.Do you get online a lot? Hahahaha....when am I not online?

62.Are you shy or outgoing? Mostly shy, especially when I feel very 
self-conscious, but I can be outgoing if I feel particularly positive or with a friend

63.Do you shower? Indeedie

64.Do you hate school? I'm not in school at the moment, but I was glad to get my GED and not have to deal with public school anymore. College has been different, I mostly make my own problems

65.Do you have a social life? Outside of the internet, no

66.How easily do you trust people? Historically, always too easily. Nowdays, I keep more distant and observe

67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Possibly

68.Would you ever sky dive? Ahhh....no, I don't think so, lol. I wouldn't want to take the chance that my parachute will happen to be the faulty one

69.Do you like to dance? On my own, yes, but I've never danced in public. I'd like to learn ballroom dancing, actually 

70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes, many times

71.Do you like to travel? Oh yeah! XD

72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No

73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No

74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Can't wait to! :cry

75.Are you spoiled? No, I don't think so

76.Are you a brat? No! *Throws something*

77.Have you ever been dumped? Eh, yeah.. *Looks away*

78.Have you ever gotten high? No, lol

79.Do you like Snapple? I was never really into Snapple

80.Do you drink a lot of water? Some days. Other days, not so much.

81.What toothpaste do you use? Sensodyne, without the flouride. I had to buy it from Canada via the internet. o_o

82.Do you have a cell phone? Yep!

83.Do you have a curfew? No, but...only because I never go anywhere anyway. Not that I should have one at my age!

84.Who do you look up to? Various people in different fields for different reasons

85.Are you a role model? I think I could be in some ways, but more so if I can keep holding on and do what I can to make my dreams come true

86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No, but I've heard of the first one. I won a trip there once by buying a winning bottle of soda pop in a competition, but my dad said we couldn't go since it wouldn't cover everyone in the family. :/

87.What name brand do you wear the most? Um..there isn't anything I stick to in particular...

88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, necklaces and bracelets sometimes, a watch usually

89.What do you want pierced? I'm fine with my ears, no more 

90.Do you like taking pictures? Of other things, yes. Of myself, weell....mmm...not usually


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No, lol

92.Do you have a tan? I'm naturally tan 

93.Do you get annoyed easily? Not really, I'm remarkably tolerant

94.Have you ever started a rumour? I don't think so

95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes

96.Do you have your own pool? No, never had lol

97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? I think boxers are sexy *thumbs up*

98.Do you have any siblings? Yes

99.Have you ever been played? Ah, trying not to think about that. Yes.

100.Have you ever played anyone? No!

101.Do you get along with your parents? Mom's okay, dad, no. 

102.How do you vent your anger? Fighting games, exercise, message boards, drawing comics of the situation in question

103.Have you ever ran away? No, but I should have, lol

104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No

105.Do you have a job? Not really <:/

106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes lol

107.Do you have a lot of ex's? Only one, really.

108.Do you run your mouth? No, I'm very reserved and careful of what I say. I don't like to instigate or inflame conflicts.

109.What do you want a tattoo of? I'm not into them, personally

110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing, lol

111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? I can't think of anyone who looks like him that I could mention for reference. He had very dark skin, relaxed his hair to be flat, straight and in his face and tended to wear dark, street-punkish kind of clothes, inspired by fighting games and beat-em-ups.

112.What does your most recent crush look like? N/A

113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Huh? lol

114.Are you rude? No, I don't think so

115.What was the last compliment you received? Someone said my profile picture was cute, lol

116.Do you like getting dirty? Argh! Germs!

117.Are you flexible? I'm averagely flexible, I suppose

118.What is your heritage? German, Native American ..possibly Irish?

119.What is your lucky number? I'm not sure I have one, but I always seem to saddled with 4's.

120.What does your hair look like right now? Kind of shaggy and in my face, being held back somewhat by my big, clunky headphones

121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I could. Vegan would be harder for me.

122.Describe your looks? Full figured, baby-faced and somewhat doll-like

123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I'd stick to a brown I think, because black seems to make me look harsh, in my opinion

124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? I'm open to that

125.Would you ever date someone older than you? I have

126.When was the last time you were drunk? March of 2010. Wasn't pleasant. I cried alot over past things.

127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Depends on how quickly I'm making myself answer it. Depends on my mood. If I'm too depressed, I let my voicemail handle it. ^_^;

128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No o___o

129.If yes, when was the last time? N/A!

130.When was the last time you went on a date? I'm not sure I've ever been on a date because it was never directly stated to me that that's what it was, but I guess maybe that's what my ex and I did in March of 2010 when he took me to Coney Island. Everything was mostly shut down since it was out of season. We played some arcade games and had some hotdogs from Nathan's.

131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Mom, definitely. My dad and I don't even look related.

132.Do you cry a lot? Not really, but I do feel sad often.

133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No, lol

134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Talk to you later, then!"

135.Are you the romantic type? I think so, but I feel so hurt about relationships right now, its hard to think about that kind of stuff

136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Haha, no

137.What do you like most about your body? My skin stays pretty clear despite how often I fail at taking care of myself

138.What do you like least about your body? I could use losing some weight

139.When did you have your first crush? I think I was in 4th grade

140.When was the last time you threw up? Oh boy, years ago. I don't remember. I hate throwing up!

141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes. I have liked light haired guys, but dark hair is somehow instinctual for me

142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Omg, no lol

143.What about cleavage? No, I don't like that

144.Is your best friend a virgin? Yes, lol

145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Emotionally, maybe..not intentionally..

146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Didn't I answer something like this?

147.What theme does your room have? Standard and typical. I repainted it and am trying to leave it as it was when I moved in, since I intend to leave soon

148.What size shoe do you wear? 10 in women's

149.What is your screen name on MSN? I don't really use it now

150.How are you feeling right now? Thoughtful

151.When was the last time you were at a party? Halloween, but that was a family party.

152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No....lol

153.Have you ever received one? Ack, no!

154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? MmHmm.

155.What is one of your bad qualities? Escapism.

156.What is one of your good qualities? Respectfulness

157.Would you marry for money? No

158.What do you drive? I don't drive, but I do still own a car. A white, 2006 Hyundai Sonata LX. I bought it with money I saved from working

159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? I don't really feel either of those describe me.. I've always been more independent.

160.Which one’s more lenient? Mom

161.Which one gives more money? If I needed money and asked, I know mom would give me what she had. My dad, I don't think so. I've never asked though, that feels weird. I'd only ask if I absolutely couldn't handle something myself.

162.When was the last time you cried in school? In 2010, when I had to withdraw from college to save my GPA. Lots of tears in the Student Affairs room.

163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? I'm not attracted to women and it's hard for me to even maintain a friendship with one without one of us drifting away, so I'd say I overcame great barriers to achieve that if I ever did, lol

164.What kind of music do you like? Electronica, Indie, Experimental, unconventional and new stuff, but I like oldies and classical music too. I like a lot of things.

165.Would you ever bungee jump? No lol

166.What is your worst fear? Becoming disillusioned, learning that what I believed was true and right and good, wasn't.

167.Would you ever join the army? No, I don't like being yelled at, lol

168.Do you like cows? Their staring makes me feel uncomfortable and they make the areas around them smell

169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Phone anyone who ever meant anything to me and make sure there were no loose ends. Try to take care of as much of my final business as I could, if I had the time (er, depending on if it's just me dying or what here, lol), spend time with my cat, mom, sister and niece, maybe go out into town and eat something very nice, hope I could live long enough to see the sunset and hopefully die in the field, since I spent so much time stuck in this house.

170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I love you, which actually could go for just about every important figure in my life, even those who hurt me greatly.

171.Do you like to party? Maybe with a small group of friends. I don't like crowds and the kind of noise that makes it impossible to have a discussion

172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts

173.Moons or stars? Stars

174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke...but...doesn't that have flame retardant in it? Mmm..secret ingredient *Homer drool sound*

175.Favourite scent? Vanilla and Mmmm Mashmallows by Calgon

176.Favourite band? I have too many favorites and feel each represents a little bit of my personality, hehe

177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I did dye it red when I was 19...I'm not sure whether it really looked good on me or not

178.How many languages can you speak? English, some Japanese

179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Even after all that's happened, if I saw my ex was about to take a bullet, I probably would push him out of the way, because I couldn't just stand there and not do anything, but it's not any romantic notion or that I want that person back. I'm not sure how to describe it. It's just something that is there. 

180.What time are you finishing this? 5:50. Wow o_o *blink* I'll probably have to sign back in to post this.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 2:54
2.Name? Chad short for Chadleigh
3.Nicknames? Grandpa (sigh) Old man River, (Junior High kids so immature sigh) Shades Mcquade
4.Date of birth? June 26th 1986
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5,10
7.Eye colour? Brown 
8.Where were you born? Toronto, Ontario. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? didn't have a cake
10.Pets? None 
11.Hair colour? Grey/Black 
12.Piercings? Use to have two earrings in my ear but don't have them any more. 
13.Town you live in? North York 
14.Favourite foods? Roti and Curry, Pizza, cheese cake, fruits and veggies, Italian, Chinese, Stew, grandma's home made cooking, Home made Burgers, Soup to name a few 

15.Ever been to Africa? My family is from South Africa but I've never been
16.Been toilet papering? Hell no
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? My girlfriend Lindsay (I've never felt the way I feel for her for any one in my life. 
18.Been in a car accident? Yes when I was a teenager, I flew into the dashboard and knocked my two front teeth out, had to get implants. 
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons 
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday baby cause that's the day I go crazy jk but that's the day I go to my Social anxiety support group meetings 
21.Favourite restaurant? As of now The Duke of Kent Pub, not a restaurant but close enough to one. 
22.Favourite flower? Tulips
23.Favourite sport to watch? Baseball 
24.Favourite drink? Diet Coke
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Chocolate 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney 
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Don't have one
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Black
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Have never taken it
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Lindsay aka my beautiful lady
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Don't have a Credited Card but if I did H&M maybe mmm? not too sure.
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? watch tv, sit around, eat, go on facebook even though there's never anybody on my FB anymore period.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Chad I keep telling you, Chad do this, Chad you have to take the bull by the horns, if God spares me, your going to see one of these days (My grandma) anything my grandma says beginning with one of those is going to bug the hell out of me.

34.Bedtime? 12
35.Favourite TV show? Law and Order SVU to name one
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Chris, Big Chris, Adam, Rob and Joe at The Duke of Kent Pub the Saturday before last. 
37.Been out of country? Going for the first time this summer 
38.Believe in magic? In a young boys heart  when you wish upon a star  yes I do.
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford today drive one 
40.What are you listening to right now? silence
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No, I was held back due to a change in my schedual which meant I had to redo my grade nine science the year after when I was in grade 10. 
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Had to retake Grade nine science because I had to drop it in grade 9 so I could take another course, 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? My girlfriend Lindsay 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? See above
45.If so, what is their name? Lindsay 
46.How long have you been together? Since July of 2010 technically Dec 21st
47.What are you wearing right now? Now I'm starting to get scared lol, Jeans and a T shirt
48.Would you have sex before marriage? It's too late baby now it's too late though we did try to make it  
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Sigh yeah 8th grade Mrs Bayko yep yep just like all the other guys. 
50.Are you a virgin? Not since that fateful and passionate night with the woman of my dreams.
51.Do you smoke? No, which is surprisingly lol cause my dad is a life long chain smoker. 
52.Do you drink? Yes


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

108.Do you run your mouth? I run my lip and tight ship, my mouth is lyrical spitting out rhymes, praise to the heavens all of the time, I talk no game but I'm fast my mouth dishes rhymes so get out of my path . haha no 
109.What do you want a tattoo of? If I were to get one, my grandmothers name and one of my son or daughter depending on what I have, if I am lucky enough to be with my girlfriend than say at least 20 years after were together if she lets me I'd get one of her name.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? No Tattoo.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? She wouldn't like me describing her to you but she's got a beautiful face, great smile, beautiful hair, beautiful blue eyes, very sweet. 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? she looks like my girlfriend
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *****ed out? I've done the*****king out lol. 
114.Are you rude? My grandma sometimes says I am but I'm not trying to be I just get annoyed so I raise my voice which is an automatic reaction I don't try to but she can really get to me. 
115.What was the last compliment you received? Can't remember I've gotten a few 
116.Do you like getting dirty? Getting down and nasty, got to get dirty, haha not in the get in the mud sense but I like getting you know dirty in other ways if you catch my meaning (which you do haha) 
117.Are you flexible? If by Flexible you mean can I touch my hit my *** with my hand haha sure, jk I can put my thigh on the ground while sitting on the ground
118.What is your heritage? South African
119.What is your lucky number? 21
120.What does your hair look like right now? Short but growing a little, has a little quaf (or what ever it's suppose to be, long at the top short at the sides and back with my bangs sticking up. 
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Honestly too expensive for me I can't afford to be
122.Describe your looks? Well I'm a Brown skinned brother, my girlfriend thinks I'm handsome, I don't know I've never asked enough people to know what everyone thinks but I've been more critical of my looks than anyone, I think with the exception of a problem I have with my top teeth I can be good looking really hard to say for certain, of course in my eyes I'm sexy and I know it and my confidence will show it. 
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I have, it turned black 
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? If I wasn't with my girlfriend yeah sure 
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? My girlfriend is older than me
126.When was the last time you were drunk? A long time back
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Two-Three
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Not that I can recall
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Been a while 
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? My father who I didn't know growing up, it's a long and extremely complicated situation 
132.Do you cry a lot? I use to
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? When I was a baby 
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Chad's pleasure Palace Chad Speaking jk, Hello, I'm fine thank you, how about yourself? okay okay, thank you. Whom may I ask is speaking, this is Mr Abrahams Speaking whom may I ask is calling things like that, she's at the store (for people who call to speak to my grandmother) or Mrs Abrahams is not available to take your call. 
135.Are you the romantic type? Yes.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Thankfully no. 
137.What do you like most about your body? My Legs (Which my girlfriend has told me are very powerful and sexy, I have muscular calves and thighs but it's genetic I've never trained my legs. 
138.What do you like least about your body? Everything except the above.
139.When did you have your first crush? Another Lindsay from my past 
140.When was the last time you threw up? The other day in my mouth, I don't know why but I nearly choked on it, it came up and yeah it was scary
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Absolutely not.
143.What about cleavage? I'm a guy 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way? My girlfriend in the dirty way but that's between her and I, in a fight hell yeah I've let guys have it who have tried to push me around
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? In a fight, No, unless you count getting punched in the mouth once. 
147.What theme does your room have? It doesn't.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 10/1/2 or an 11 if they don't have halves 
149.What is your screen name on MSN? skollie 
150.How are you feeling right now? hmmm like a Boss  haha no I'm kidding wow this is going on a long time gee whiz haha
151.When was the last time you were at a party? No idea.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? To my girlfriend one time for fun
153.Have you ever received one? Nope 
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? About my Humongus............> thing you know about my head haha, no
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Proscrastination, worrying too much, sitting around till all hours of the morning in my pj's things of that nature
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loving, caring, intelligence, thoughtful, helpful to a name few 
157.Would you marry for money? Heck no
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? My grandmother
161.Which one gives more money? Neither. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Long time ago
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? If I was gay yes
164.What kind of music do you like? See my profile. too many to list here. 
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Nah Uh 
166.What is your worst fear? Losing my girlfriend, losing my family, being trapped underwater 
167.Would you ever join the army? Too scared to ever think of it
168.Do you like cows? I'm partial wouldn't say no but wouldn't say yes either, their okay
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Can't do anything, I'm dead, if I knew I was going to die today, I'd tell everyone has many people as I can what they have meant to me and how much I love them and to never forget me  I'd want my family to know that things may not have been perfect but that I deep down I have always always loved them and always will
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? You have been my life, I am here today because of you, you are apart of my life and you always will be, I cannot begin to tell you what you mean to me, I love you with all my heart, there is not a day that has gone by when I have not loved you, even through the worst of times I have loved you, you all mean everything to me, Goodbye everyone till we meet again. 
171.Do you like to party? Love it but I don't get to do it
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? Diet coke. 
175.Favourite scent? Strawberry
176.Favourite band? Cliche but The Beatles all time
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Uhm no
178.How many languages can you speak? English 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I'd defend my girlfriend or my families life with my own if I had to 
180.What time are you finishing this? 4:33 HOLY SMOKES MAN.

Sorry about the numbering, I messed it up when I was trying to copy and paste it, it was too long to post the whole thing so I had to copy and paste it and I ended up pasting what I'd already copied, instead of copying 53 and down so now it's messed up


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

1.What time are you starting this? 10 am, in sydney
2.Name? Matthew
3.Nicknames? Matt, sheep 
4.Date of birth? 20th of August
5.Sex? male
6.Height? 175cm
7.Eye colour? pale blue
8.Where were you born? sydney 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 17
10.Pets? a labrador/retreiver named Jesse
11.Hair colour? blonde
12.Piercings? 0
13.Town you live in? nowhere
14.Favourite foods? doner kebab 
15.Ever been to Africa? nope
16.Been toilet papering? nope
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? no
18.Been in a car accident? no
19.Croutons or bacon bits? bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? friday
21.Favourite restaurant? my local kebab shop, lol
22.Favourite flower? potato vine flowers
23.Favourite sport to watch? womens volleyball
24.Favourite drink? red tea
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? i cant stand ice cream  too unhealthy for me
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? thats too hard
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? cant get myself to eat fast food
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? wood floorboards
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? once on my learners
30.Whom did you get your last email from? my school teacher :/
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? general pants
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? spend my life on this website 
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? i cant think of that
34.Bedtime? i usually sleep around 10 on school nights, and not much at all on weekends
35.Favourite TV show? probably one of david attenboroughs documentaries
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? my family :/
37.Been out of country? nope
38.Believe in magic? no
39.Ford or Chevy? neither
40.What are you listening to right now? mt eden - bat for lashes
41.Have you ever failed a grade? never
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? i havent had a crush for years
44.Do you have a bf/gf? i could only dream
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together? 
47.What are you wearing right now? Pjs.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? probably
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? not once, though there are a few attractive ones
50.Are you a virgin? yes :/
51.Do you smoke? on occasion
52.Do you drink? on occasion
53.Are you ghetto? absolutely not
54.Are you a player? hahahaha, quite the opposite
55.What are your favourite colours? black green and light blue
56.What is your favourite animal? my dog 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? no
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? never
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? i dont even talk on the phone 
60.Have you ever been slapped? yes
61.Do you get online a lot? Too much.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy, unless I feel really at ease.
63.Do you shower? Sure do.
64.Do you hate school? Pretty much.
65.Do you have a social life? Not so much.
66.How easily do you trust people? Hardly at all. Only 3 people fully.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? probably not no
68.Would you ever sky dive? yes, though it would be hard getting myself to do it
69.Do you like to dance? yes, only at raves though
70.Have you ever been out of state?yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? several times :|
79.Do you like Snapple? do I like what
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I only drink tea lol
81.What toothpaste do you use? the cheap one
82.Do you have a cell phone? yes
83.Do you have a curfew? yes
84.Who do you look up to? people I am interested in
85.Are you a role model? Nope.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? no
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I just wear whatever I think looks nice
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? none at all
89.What do you want pierced? i wouldnt mind my lip but I cant see myself ever getting it done
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sure.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? I have the opposite of a tan
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs
98.Do you have any siblings? two
99.Have you ever been played? no
100.Have you ever played anyone? no
101.Do you get along with your parents? yes, but we dont really talk alot
102.How do you vent your anger? I don't vent it. 
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? Errm no.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? None
108.Do you run your mouth? no
109.What do you want a tattoo of? i used to want stag horns on my upper chest, that would look pretty amazing
110.What do you have a tattoo of? nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? a big cloud of nothing
112.What does your most recent crush look like? perfection
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? im not entirely sure what that says
114.Are you rude? I think people assume im always rude because of the way I look neutrally :/
115.What was the last compliment you received? i dont know
116.Do you like getting dirty? no.
117.Are you flexible? i can be if i want to
118.What is your heritage? convict
119.What is your lucky number? 219
120.What does your hair look like right now? a small jewfro in the process, i neeed a haircut
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I am constantly thinking about this
122.Describe your looks? nothing very atractive, very pale, bony looking, not alot to look at
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? like a chestnut brown colour
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? the people my age are immature enough
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? last friday night, alone lol.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? only if someone dosent answer it
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? never
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? my father, unfortunately , lol
132.Do you cry a lot? extremely rarely
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? never
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? 'yeah'
135.Are you the romantic type? I wish
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? yes
137.What do you like most about your body? i cant think of anything.
138.What do you like least about your body? Everything
139.When did you have your first crush? two years ago i felt really attracted to this one girl.
140.When was the last time you threw up? three weeks ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? brunette or red, i dont really like blonde, but natural always looks better
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? christ no
143.What about cleavage? I dont have one 
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? In what way?
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? boring
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Matt
150.How are you feeling right now? more at peace with myself
151.When was the last time you were at a party? quitteee a while ago.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? I dont think so
155.What is one of your bad qualities? paranoia, anxiety
156.What is one of your good qualities? Loyalty, peaceful
157.Would you marry for money? no
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? mum for sure
160.Which one’s more lenient? mum
161.Which one gives more money? mum
162.When was the last time you cried in school? never
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? i couldnt do it
164.What kind of music do you like? electronic dance music, hardcore, hard trance, some others
165.Would you ever bungee jump? i would but i probably couldnt get myself to do it
166.What is your worst fear? not finding someone to love
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? I dont not like them
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? probably feel a little dissapointed, then consume as much acid as I could
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I don't know. It would depend who it was to. I'd have different last words to say to different people.
171.Do you like to party? i prefer small gatherings with close people
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? tea 
175.Favourite scent? rasperrry
176.Favourite band? infected mushroom, but I prefer other 'producers' over bands
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? i couldnt get myself to do it
178.How many languages can you speak? one
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I woulldnt know right now
180.What time are you finishing this? 10.28, so it took me about 20 minutes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 12:38PM
2.Name? N/A
3.Nicknames? N/A
4.Date of birth? N/A
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? N/A
7.Eye colour? Dark brown
8.Where were you born? Somewhere in the Netherlands .
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 1, 
10.Pets? N/A
11.Hair colour? Dark brown.
12.Piercings? 0, thinking of getting some ear ones, but I doubt it.
13.Town you live in? N/A
14.Favourite foods? Gyros, burritos, lasagna, spaghetti and many, many more. 
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? No.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No.
18.Been in a car accident? Yes.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon bits, I guess.
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday.
21.Favourite restaurant? None.
22.Favourite flower? Either roses or tulips.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Don't really watch any sports, but last time I watched tennis.
24.Favourite drink? An icey cold 7-UP or Sprite on a hot summer day on which I worked my *** off.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Don't know. Strawberry?
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? This question makes me sad, I don't want to answer this.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? KFC.
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? No carpet.
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? None.
30.Whom did you get your last email from? A website that has a selection of available rooms all over my country.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? N/A
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Internet, how I love thee.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? N/A
34.Bedtime? Varies a lot, sadly.
35.Favourite TV show? None, but if I had to pick just one I'd say South Park.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? My family.
37.Been out of country? Yes.
38.Believe in magic? Depends what kind you mean.
39.Ford or Chevy? Lamborghini. Aston Martin. I don't know?
40.What are you listening to right now? Silence of the Womb - Swallow the Sun
41.Have you ever failed a grade? N/A
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? N/A
43.Do you have a crush on someone? No.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? No.
45.If so, what is their name? No.
46.How long have you been together? No.
47.What are you wearing right now? No.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Haha, of course.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No, but I had "thoughts" about some.
50.Are you a virgin? N/A, i.o.w. yes.
51.Do you smoke? No, thanks.
52.Do you drink? Every now and then, usually never on my own.
53.Are you ghetto? No.
54.Are you a player? Yeah, in the game of life.
55.What are your favourite colours? Red, black.
56.What is your favourite animal? Any felid.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Yes.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No, I own.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My mother/brother.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yeah.
61.Do you get online a lot? Hmm, let me think.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy?
63.Do you shower? Yup.
64.Do you hate school? No.
65.Do you have a social life? No.
66.How easily do you trust people? Not very easily at all.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? No.
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes.
69.Do you like to dance? Yes.
70.Have you ever been out of state? N/A
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? Sometimes.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? What is that? I like apples, though.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes, I only drink water and milk usually.
81.What toothpaste do you use? Some random brand.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yes, a crappy one, but it works well.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? My family.
85.Are you a role model? Maybe somewhat for people who are experiencing the same as I have.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? I don't have any brand preferences. Only when it comes to food.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? I have a ring, but I usually never wear it.
89.What do you want pierced? There's a chance I'd pierce my ears.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sometimes.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? No.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes.
96.Do you have your own pool? Yes.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Three.
99.Have you ever been played? No.
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? My mother, yes.
102.How do you vent your anger? I crop it up and when I'm pushed over the edge I will explode in your face. Not good.
103.Have you ever ran away? No.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? No, I'm a student.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? No.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing.
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? No.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? No.
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? WHAT?
114.Are you rude? It depends.
115.What was the last compliment you received? Was told I have a soothing voice.
116.Do you like getting dirty? It depends.
117.Are you flexible? It depends.
118.What is your heritage? It depends.
119.What is your lucky number? Any multiple of 6.
120.What does your hair look like right now? Naturally awesome. Static.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? No, I don't think so, but who knows.
122.Describe your looks? No.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? White.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Probably not.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? October 10th 2011, 9PM. Don't know if it was drunk, but I had been a bit tipsy.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? I pick it up straight away nowadays. Usually I wouldn't pick it up at all.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Sort of.
129.If yes, when was the last time? 7 years ago.
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? I'd like to think that I look more like my mother.
132.Do you cry a lot? Almost never.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No.
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Ja" or "Oké".
135.Are you the romantic type? Define romantic.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No.
137.What do you like most about your body? No.
138.What do you like least about your body? No.
139.When did you have your first crush? 15 years ago.
140.When was the last time you threw up? 2 years ago.
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes, why aren't the redheads in there?
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Yes, like all real men do.
143.What about cleavage? No, I don't wear extremely deep V-necks.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? What best friend?
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Physically? Several, well, sort of. Verbally? None.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No.
147.What theme does your room have? Neutral.
148.What size shoe do you wear? No.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? No.
150.How are you feeling right now? Tired.
151.When was the last time you were at a party? 3 months ago.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? I wish.
153.Have you ever received one? I wish.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Probably.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Procrastination.
156.What is one of your good qualities? No.
157.Would you marry for money? No, but if I had to pick between the same women, but one had money I'd go for the one with the money. Or would the ethical thing be to let them both go? I don't know.
158.What do you drive? No.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? I love my mother.
160.Which one’s more lenient? No.
161.Which one gives more money? N/A
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I cried once, 6,5 years ago today. It was the year before I dropped out. I was in the hall and came across a teacher and she asked me how I was feeling and I let a tear out, I tried to stop it, but she noticed. I said I'm ok and left the building to go home.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Never.
164.What kind of music do you like? Metal.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yes.
166.What is your worst fear? Living with SA for the rest of my life.
167.Would you ever join the army? No.
168.Do you like cows? Yes, very tasty and the milk is also very helpful, thank you, noble cow. The animal is also very beautiful.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Spend time with my family.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? No.
171.Do you like to party? When injected with enough alcohol.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Why would anyone pick broken hearts?
173.Moons or stars? Moons.
174.Coke or Pepsi? I don't know.
175.Favourite scent? Heh.
176.Favourite band? Too many to name.
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Sure.
178.How many languages can you speak? Two, fluently.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? N/A
180.What time are you finishing this? 1:15AM


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Going to answer the one's that I already did but copy and pasted for the hell of it, all in good fun well I'll post a few now and a few tomorrow. 

53.Are you ghetto? I ain't no ghetto ***** lmao 
54.Are you a player? Don't hate the player hate the game, I ain't no player, I'd never step out on my girlfriend. Don't want no other ladies I got a beautiful woman. 
55.What are your favourite colours? Blue, Red, Black
56.What is your favourite animal? Gorilla's but I also happen to like Panda's I even nicknamed my surrogate sister Miranda, Panda  
57.Do you have any birthmarks? A Fish on my right arm
58.Have you ever gotten your @$$ kicked? No one has ever toppled me before
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? My girlfriend, family, telemarketers 
60.Have you ever been slapped? No
61.Do you get online a lot? Let's just say it's a hell of a lot
62.Are you shy or outgoing? I'm a mix of both, there are situations in which I'm shy and others where I feel okay enough to let go and be a bit extroverted, I'm what's called a socially anxious extrovert, I am scared about initiating conversation but once I'm comfortable I can converse with someone not perfectly mind you but I try. 
63.Do you shower? I roll around in mud and hose myself down with carmel and butterscotch, hmm haha, you bet I do
64.Do you hate school? Graduated 8 years ago, out of sight out of mind
65.Do you have a social life? My girlfriend and my friends from my real life social support group
66.How easily do you trust people? I trust my girlfriend above all others
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? My paternity, my family would be stunned to learn who I really am. 
68.Would you ever sky dive? Only if everyone on SAS does it with me which is never happening so no haha. 
69.Do you like to dance? Dancing with myself oh oh Dancing with myself, alone in my room yeah.
70.Have you ever been out of state? I don't live in a state, except the state of mind


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

70.Have you ever been out of state? I don't live in a state, except the state of mind 
71.Do you like to travel? Going to be traveling in June
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? A few times, they called it cooling off periods, to let me relax, they all knew how the other kids picked on me and I was very sensitive to it so they never said I was suspended but they always marked it as a suspension.

74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? You bet your life 
75.Are you spoiled? I grew up with very humble beginnings and I remain humble today, except for one cheap cell phone in the past I've never had one again, I have had an Ipod which I got for my birthday but now I don't have anything so I listen to music on my computer and on the radio at night, haven't had a game console since I was a kid, only my computer.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No
78.Have you ever gotten high? I briefly smoked weed once just curiously, never got high but never did it again
79.Do you like Snapple? Been a while, It's okay
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Unfortunately not as much as I should
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate total
82.Do you have a cell phone? No.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? People that make a difference in the world, our soldiers, people who give back, who spoke up for what was right in the world, who stand up for those who can't stand up for themselves, those who speak their minds, women and men who have stood for justice, Superman is my fictional idol, my grandmother, Police, firefighters etc;
85.Are you a role model? To a kid looking up to me life ain't nothing but haha jk, I try to be a good person but I doubt I possess any qualities that would make someone look up to me as a role model, I haven't led a role model worthy life.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Never
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Don't care about brand names
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None.
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sure
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Not really
92.Do you have a tan? Not interested in the Jersey Shore, Oompa Loompa Tan.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Around my grandma hell yeah, certain situations annoy me. 
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? No.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? 6 older and 1 younger surrogate
99.Have you ever been played? No
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? short version or relationship is complicated, there are moments when we are okay and others where sometimes I think my grandma wants to kill me and my mom and my mom wants to kill both of us and I just get really irritated and pissed at both of them. 
102.How do you vent your anger? By talking about it with my girlfriend or getting moody and raising my voice to my mom and grandma when they complain and moan about everything, I get irritable with them at times, you have to walk in my shoes to understand.

103.Have you ever ran away? When I was a kid but just to my Aunt's apartment, just across the field from, the library or just around the block that's it.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? I quit mine
105.Do you have a job? No
106.Do you daydream a lot? About my girlfriend hell yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No, I don't have ex's period


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

108.Do you run your mouth? Not North Nor South, never do I run my mouth.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? If I were to get a tattoo, I'd get one of my mother and grandmother, my kids if I am lucky enough to have any and if were still together 20 years from now I'll get one of my girlfriend if she lets me haha and that's a big if
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I don't have any
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Don't have one
112.What does your most recent crush look like? My girlfriend
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? uhm I have no idea what that is
114.Are you rude? When I get irritated and raise my voice to my grandma than she says I am but no, if you really piss me off I can be
115.What was the last compliment you received? I've had a few here recently that were very nice 
116.Do you like getting dirty? I love getting filthy, getting down and nasty but not in the not bathing myself roll in the mud way, in the TMI way lol
117.Are you flexible? Physically or schedual wise, I can put my thigh on the floor if that counts and maybe
117.Are you flexible? Physically or schedual wise, I can put my thigh on the floor if that counts and maybe 
118.What is your heritage? South African
119.What is your lucky number? 21
120.What does your hair look like right now? long on top short on the sides
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I can't afford it
122.Describe your looks? I'm a brown skinned brother, grey black hair, brown eyes, I don't even really know how to describe myself, it's really difficult to give you an accurate description, there are people who know what I look like


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 9:13 PM.
*2.Name?* Shanda. 
*3.Nicknames?* I don't have any. XD 
*4.Date of birth?* February 24, 1995.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'2. 
*7.Eye colour? * ...Er. Light brown, used to be green and sometimes still are?
*8.Where were you born?* Eglin Air Force Base, Florida. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* This month there'll be seventeen of 'em. 
*10.Pets?* My kitty, Elise.
*11.Hair colour?* Brown.
*12.Piercings?* Zero. 
*13.Town you live in?* Alvarado.
*14.Favourite foods?* Steak. Or hibachi soup...
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Nope.
*16.Been toilet papering? * Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Er, no, unless I was missing them.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Babe's.
*22.Favourite flower?* Blue Bonnet, maybe? Idk many flowers. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Basketball.
*24.Favourite drink?* Teas & coffees.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Jamocha Almond Fudge.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* No preference.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Eh, none.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have wood floors. XD
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I've failed it twice so far. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My friend, Zach.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* ... Best Buy. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Sleep.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* You don't understand. I think.
*34.Bedtime?* Don't have one. :C
*35.Favourite TV show?* Um... Dexter?
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Family.
*37.Been out of country? *Nah.
*38.Believe in magic?* Depends what kind of magic.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* ... Ford, most occasions.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* A commercial.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nah.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* n/a
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Nope.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * Nope.
*45.If so, what is their name?* n/a 
*46.How long have you been together?* n/a
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Pajamas.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes, because I do not care about the label of marriage, but only what it signifies. I want to have sex with someone who will be my companion for at least majority of my life... 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* In situations where it is legal, if I like the taste of what is available. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* ...Er, no.
*54.Are you a player?* Maybe? ;D
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, of any shade.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats. Binturongs are really cute too, though. LOL.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No, I think.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My mom.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* I'm actually pretty outgoing, just socially crippled LOLL.
*63.Do you shower? *... Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* I'm homeschooled, so not really.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not at all.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I don't, unless I have a reason to.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* I guesso, but I would never tell it to anyone, and haven't ever.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* If it was COMPLETELY assured that I would be safe. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Yes, but I'm no good at it.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *No, but mostly because I don't much have one? I move too much.
*75.Are you spoiled?* By my terms, yes.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Hahah, only once if you don't count laughing gas at the dentist.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes, I drink water and tea pretty much constantly.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* I can't remember.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *I guess I would if I ever went anywhere.
*84.Who do you look up to?* My parents.
*85.Are you a role model?* No.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes to Six Flags, many times. I live thirty minutes away from one.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't. XD
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Normally, none.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes.
trations...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Nope.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yes, but I am very patient in dealing with people who do annoy me.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Other than the cell phone..? No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* ...I'm not picky.
*98.Do you have any siblings? * Two, one older and one younger
*99.Have you ever been played? *Nah.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Nooo.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes, they are my best friends, my close family are my only friends
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Usually online, to people who care to listen. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Yeah, unless it's asked that I don't.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* n/a
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* n/a
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Yeah, by my parents. No one else would get away with it in real life, rest assured.
*114.Are you rude?* Not unless I want to be, or rather not on purpose.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* ....Um. My sister told me she was jealous of my hair because it flowed like it was underwater? LOL. XD
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Wat.
*117.Are you flexible?* Uhhh depends who compared to.
*118.What is your heritage? * Lord knows.
*119.What is your lucky number? * Six.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* ...Wavy and brown, as is normal.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Hell no. I love meat.
*122.Describe your looks?* Idkkkk.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Dark brown.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes, I definitely would. I am very intimidated by men older than be, because sometimes I feel like I am still fourteen. XD
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* If they were the right kind of person, yes.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never, I don't get drunk if I drink.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* One.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *n/a
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father. lmao.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Not really, but if I do I tend to enjoy it XD Good stress relief.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Never.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Yeah."
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes, as long as it isn't stupid.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Never.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My wrists.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My nose.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* This kiddo named Kaleb, when I was like... seven.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* ...Months ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* I don't care.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* To a normal extent.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No, my bests friends are my mother and my sister... and they're both married.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Nah.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*147.What theme does your room have?* ....Messy.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* Eight-ish.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* I should be cooking some soup.... so lazy but hungry.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Never, I guess.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes, by my cousin to the rest of my family. Stupid.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I'm clingy and I don't trust easily. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I'm very loyal, and I'm sweet/caring if I know you aren't going to make fun of me for it.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Eh, depends why I need the money?
*158.What do you drive?* '84 bronco.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither, or both.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mother.
*161.Which one gives more money? *My dad works, my mother stays home. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Last time I was in school, I guess. Homeschooled. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Never, I very much love male anatomy and I could not be attracted to a female even if I didn't.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Various stuff.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* See the answer to the sky diving.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Most embarrassing situations.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Yes.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes, they're delicious.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Express my love for everyone that I do love, or have ever loved. I'd give away all my lies, and drop all pretenses I hold.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* One word? Scared.
*171.Do you like to party?* Depends on how you party.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Wat.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars are bigger bby. ;p
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke, but I drink neither. 
*175.Favourite scent?* ...I dunno. ...Man? ='D LOL. I love the scent of men. That just sounds wrong, but I just find it very comforting, and it's a rare smell for me.
*176.Favourite band?* n/a
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yes, if it was a bright red. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One, which is english.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I would hope so.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *9:51, with distraction...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 7:23pm
*2.Name?* Melissa
*3.Nicknames?* Mel, Energizer Bunny, Wolverine 
*4.Date of birth?* October 24. 1989
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'1. 
*7.Eye colour? * Blue
*8.Where were you born?* New Jersey 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* None? I don't remember! I think my family and I were like "Who needs to blow out candles? Want cake NOW! Om nom nom! 
*10.Pets?* Black lab named Bailey :heart
*11.Hair colour?* dark blonde
*12.Piercings?* 1 in each ear 
*13.Town you live in?* Denville
*14.Favourite foods?* Pasta!
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Nope.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Probably, but I can't specifically recall a case
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yep, but nothing too serious. Nobody was hurt
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Chevy's
*22.Favourite flower?* Venus Fly Trap  
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* MMA
*24.Favourite drink?* mango smoothies
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Pumpkin
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Taco Bell
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Wood floor
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Never, passed it first time around 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* McAfee :no
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* I don't know. Lord & Taylor? 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Internetz!
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* What do you want to do with your life? 
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever the hell I want! I'm in college! :twisted
*35.Favourite TV show?* American Horror Story
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My maternal family and a few family friends. (We all went out to eat after my grandma's funeral.  )
*37.Been out of country? * Bermuda!
*38.Believe in magic?* In a young girl's heart. How the music can free her whenever it starts. :boogie
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy I guess. I don't really care.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* nothing *cricket, cricket*
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No
*45.If so, what is their name?* No 
*46.How long have you been together?* *sigh* I'm thinking about going back to change the answer to the "What can I say to annoy you?" question
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans, and a teeshirt, and a jacket, and socks
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Sure, if I liked the guy
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yep
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* It changes quite often. I tend to like blues and greens though
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Doggies! 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yep! I got one right by my bellybutton
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* I prefer to do the *** kicking :bat 
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* my dad
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yep
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? * Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Depends on the subject I suppose. Some I can't stand. Others are quite interesting.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not as much as others
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I suppose I do. It depends what I'm trusting them with.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Don't we all have skeletons in the closet?
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Probably not 
*69.Do you like to dance? * If nobody I know is watching
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* It's okay
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * I guess. I don't feel very strongly either way
*75.Are you spoiled?* Rotten :b
*76.Are you a brat?* Sometimes
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Diet Peach Tea :mushy
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Arm and Hammer
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yep
*83.Do you have a curfew? *Nope
*84.Who do you look up to?* I don't know. Probably somebody
*85.Are you a role model?* :no
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I'll wear whatever looks nice and is reasonably priced
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* I rarely wear jewellery, but when I do, earrings and necklaces.
*89.What do you want pierced?* I kinda what to pierce my bellybutton
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* : No


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* :afr
*92.Do you have a tan?* Nah
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * Not that I'm aware of
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* On guys? I don't understand. I prefer guys to wear boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? * 17 years old brother
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Most of the time
*102.How do you vent your anger? * :cry 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Not in the moment...but I'm a full time student
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Too much
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not usually
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't plan on getting one
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Don't have one
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* ...air
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I don't wanna say :b
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* I have no idea what it means to be "*****ed out." Maybe?
*114.Are you rude?* Sometimes if I'm in a bad mood. I don't think I usually am though
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I have a bad habit of not remembering compliments
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* I don't mind it
*117.Are you flexible?* Hell yeah! My former coach used to call me Gumby! I get teased for how flexible I am. 
*118.What is your heritage? * Polish/Italian
*119.What is your lucky number? * 7?
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Down
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* NO! NEVER!
*122.Describe your looks?* I don't know. I have a picture on my profile. Go look at it if you're that curious
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* chocolate brown 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Only by a year or two
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes, but by no more than 4 years
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Never
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Too many. I have to give myself a pep talk before I can answer the phone. Phones are scary. :afr
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * N/A
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I guess my father? Mostly I'm told that I look like my aunt.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* :cry
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No, I'm just really emotional
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Huh?"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No, imma good girl!
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My smile?
*138.What do you like least about your body?* MY GODDAMNED NOSE! 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Around 3rd grade maybe.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* I can't remember. That's a good thing
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes I suppose, but I'll take both
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* Sometimes I guess. I honestly don't have much cleavage to show
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* yes
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* In what way?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* I don't know. Maybe
*147.What theme does your room have?* Um. Cluttered
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7.5
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* N/A
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Meh, okay I suppose 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Dude, I don't remember. Do family parties count?
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * I hope not
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Insecure 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Pleasant
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* a malibu
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* I'm mostly a daddy's girl, but I love both
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My dad.
*161.Which one gives more money? *mom. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Does my apartment on campus count? 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Probably not, but who knows
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Mostly rock
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* If somebody did it with me
*166.What is your worst fear?* People not liking me
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* COWS! 
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* I'd be okay with it if I didn't have to go painfully
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Gah! Too much pressure!
*171.Do you like to party?* No, it's terrifying
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Moon
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* coke. 
*175.Favourite scent?* Vanilla extract
*176.Favourite band?* Led Zeppelin
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No, I want to stay natural 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* barely English :b
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I've never been in love so it's hard to tell. 
*180.What time are you finishing this? *8:06pm


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Normally I wouldn't do this, but since it's a Sunday afternoon and I have nothing better to do, I just might give it a shot!


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 1:58 PM (Eastern)
*2.Name?* Salma
*3.Nicknames?* Sally
*4.Date of birth?* September 8th, 1995
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'5" 1/2
*7.Eye colour? *Dark Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Toronto, Ontario
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 3 or 4, I don't remember lol
*10.Pets?* Nope
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings?* 2
*13.Town you live in?* Brampton, Ontario
*14.Favourite foods?* Italian (Pizza, Lasagna etc.)
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Yes
*16.Been toilet papering? *Nope.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Not sure, don't eat out much.
*22.Favourite flower?* Rose
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Soccer
*24.Favourite drink?* Not sure.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cookie Dough
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* [The old] Disney lol
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* McDonalds, maybe
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Light brown
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Haven't taken a driver's test yet 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Norah
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Forever 21, I think 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Research
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "Whatever"
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever. Usually, around 11:30 on weekdays, around 1 on weekends.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Mythbusters
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* I don't remember
*37.Been out of country? *Yep.
*38.Believe in magic?* I believe in miracles.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Meh, not sure. Idk much about cars.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* I Have Nothing - Whitney H.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* I failed Math once with a 45, went to summer school and came out with an 82, which made NO sense to me lol
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Grade 9
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Kinda.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* PJs @ 2 in the PM :boogie
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *I'm trying not to 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Not that I remember.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope
*52.Do you drink?* No
*53.Are you ghetto?* Lol! No
*54.Are you a player?* Nope
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple & Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Kittens, they're so cute!
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* One
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes, by my older brother lol
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My brother
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes
*61.Do you get online a lot? *A lot.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy for the most part
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Yep
*65.Do you have a social life? *Nope
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I don't think I trust anybody. Trust issues.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Perhaps
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Probably not. I'm terrified of heights, I'd be lucky if I could get myself on a plane again lol
*69.Do you like to dance? *I do, just not in front of other people
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* I live in a province, teehee. But yes, I have.
*71.Do you like to travel?* I guess
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No, had a close call though.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *No, I love my hometown.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had one
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* No :no
*83.Do you have a curfew? *I don't even go out enough to have one lol
*84.Who do you look up to?* My parents, just in the sense that they're very hard-working and a few other people
*85.Are you a role model?* Probably not lol
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Nope
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Not sure.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces, rings
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nose, second ear lobe, cartilage, and belly button 
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Depends, on my self-esteem level at the moment
*92.Do you have a tan?* Perhaps. I have uneven skin tone :|
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *I don't think so
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No  but I use my ipod touch for texting if anything
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yeup.


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't. I just put my headphones in, blast my music, and zone everyone out for as long as I'm angry.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No, nearly did quite a few times.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No 
*105.Do you have a job?* No, wanted one. But my dukes want me to focus on school 
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Too much
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Don't want a tattoo
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* N/A
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* N/A
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* N/A
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?*:get
*114.Are you rude?* I've been told 'I'm too kind'
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* On a Valentine's card from an anonymous person. I think I know who it is lol, he said he thought "I was cute & adorable".
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No. Makes me really uncomfortable and I won't stop thinking about the dirt until it's gone
*117.Are you flexible?* A little bit
*118.What is your heritage? *Ghanaian
*119.What is your lucky number? *5
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* In a bun
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Nope lol
*122.Describe your looks?* I don't know but based on what people tell me, I look like a black barbie or china doll :sus
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* A golden bronze colour
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Probably not, unless they're pretty mature
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes, that's my preference actually.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I've never been drunk
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Probably 3
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *N/A
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* I don't know anymore, people always used to say I looked like my dad but now everyone is saying I look soo much like my mom
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Yep, and I hate it! I'm emotional/sensitive
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Yeah" or "Huh?" lol I hate talking on the phone
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Sorta
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes probably
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My nose, ugghh! Thanks Dad! :clap
*139.When did you have your first crush?* When I was 6. On Lil Bow Wow lol
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Like 2 weeks ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Doesn't matter to me.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No, I'm pretty modest
*143.What about cleavage?* For the most part no. I fear bringing too much attention to myself, thus making me extremely uncomfortable lol
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Yes
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Yes, my brother's friend. It was all in fun though (I think), I just had too much energy lol
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* By my brother *sigh*. Matter of fact, he's the reason one of my ear piercings looks like a tiny key hole lol
*147.What theme does your room have?* Ahh, lemme see. Bland lol
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8-9
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't remember. I don't use MSN anymore
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Meh.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A few weeks ago. My lil cousin's bday party.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yep
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Extremely low self-esteem, worry bug, insecure etc.
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Compassion :squeeze
*157.Would you marry for money?* No!
*158.What do you drive?* I don't hahah
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Daddy's child
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My daddy, but they both have their moments
*161.Which one gives more money? *Dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* In December, I believe
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Never.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Meaningful music aka old school music lol
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Noo
*166.What is your worst fear?* Dying without satisfaction/completeness
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* No
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Panic, pray, and panic some more
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* I don't like thinking about this  but I don't know, that's one of the things that just happen naturally in the heat of the moment.
*171.Do you like to party?* Usually
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* Cocoa butter
*176.Favourite band?* Not sure.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Probably not
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Four - English, Hausa, Some French, and some Arabic
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes
*180.What time are you finishing this? *3:20 PM.. with little breaks in between, but still, wow! lol


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Surveys are fun!

1.What time are you starting this? 9:11 PM
2.Name? Uh, it starts with a J
3.Nicknames? Again, starts with a J
4.Date of birth? May 23
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5'3"
7.Eye colour? Dark brown
8.Where were you born? the Philippines
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 23
10.Pets? Wish I had a kitty 
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? Regular ear piercings
13.Town you live in? Vancouver
14.Favourite foods? Carbohydrates. No, really
15.Ever been to Africa? No, but I would love to visit Egypt one day!
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? No...t yet
18.Been in a car accident? No, and knock on wood it never happens
19.Croutons or bacon bits? CROUTONS
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Anything with yummy food
22.Favourite flower? Gardenias 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Soccer, basketball
24.Favourite drink? Chocolate milkshake
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Anything involving peanut butter
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? I loved both during my childhood!
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Taco Bell, Jollibee 
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Off-white
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 2 times 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Live Nation (too poor to buy concert tickets though )
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Holt Renfrew
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Chat, watch TV shows/movies, do my nails
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "Jackie"
34.Bedtime? 9-10pm these days
35.Favourite TV show? The Simpsons
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? One of my homegirls
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? In a young girl's heart?
39.Ford or Chevy? Neither
40.What are you listening to right now? Adele - I'll Be Waiting
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Nope
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? See above
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Maybe I do, Survey. Maybe I do.
44.Do you have a bf/gf? You tell me...
45.If so, what is their name? Stop asking me
46.How long have you been together? La la la la kittens
47.What are you wearing right now? Use your imagination.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Sure, it's the 21st century
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No
50.Are you a virgin? Who are you, my dad?
51.Do you smoke? Never
52.Do you drink? I've been known to get crunk every now and then.
53.Are you ghetto? GIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRLLLL
54.Are you a player? Nah
55.What are your favourite colours? Purple, peach, coral
56.What is your favourite animal? KITTENS
57.Do you have any birthmarks? One on my right thigh
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No, I am a wimp
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Brother?
60.Have you ever been slapped? No
61.Do you get online a lot? Kinda sorta
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? Yes
64.Do you hate school? Graduated, woo hoo!
65.Do you have a social life? Working on it 
66.How easily do you trust people? Not easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Not really
68.Would you ever sky dive? Sure
69.Do you like to dance? I'm Filipino, of course I do
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes, give me money to do so.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? No, total goody two-shoes
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? See above
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? YES
75.Are you spoiled? Sometimes
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? Sort of
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? It's decent
80.Do you drink a lot of water? I try
81.What toothpaste do you use? Crest
82.Do you have a cell phone? TEAM CRACKBERRY
83.Do you have a curfew? LOL
84.Who do you look up to? Strong, independent women
85.Are you a role model? I would be very surprised if I was.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? No
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Does H&M count?
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Earrings, maybe a watch
89.What do you want pierced? Maybe a nose stud, if I could muster up some courage
90.Do you like taking pictures? Yes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Depends
92.Do you have a tan? Naturally tanned
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers
98.Do you have any siblings? One brother
99.Have you ever been played? No...?
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? We have a decent relationship
102.How do you vent your anger? I cry and/or yell
103.Have you ever ran away? Fantasized many times.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? I test stuff.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Not really
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? Hell nah
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Don't want a tattoo anymore
110.What do you have a tattoo of? My skin
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? He looked like a male
112.What does your most recent crush look like? He looks like a male
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? ALWAYS
114.Are you rude? When I am feeling particularly socially awkward, yes
115.What was the last compliment you received? "Your hair is so nice"
116.Do you like getting dirty? Mmm.
117.Are you flexible? Need to do more yoga.
118.What is your heritage? Filipino
119.What is your lucky number? 23 or 10
120.What does your hair look like right now? Blow-dried straight
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? LOL NO
122.Describe your looks? Female.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Dark red
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Depends
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Last week
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 10 seconds
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No
129.If yes, when was the last time? 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Uh...3 years ago?
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? Not so much these days
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Ugh...
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Really dude?"
135.Are you the romantic type? No
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? Decent hair, reasonably good skin
138.What do you like least about your body? My actual body
139.When did you have your first crush? Grade 4-5?
140.When was the last time you threw up? 2.5 years ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Blondes 
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? HAHAHA
143.What about cleavage? Sometimes. The girls gotta breathe, too.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? I don't know
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? Mismatched
148.What size shoe do you wear? 9-9.5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Who uses MSN anymore?
150.How are you feeling right now? Cold
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Couple weeks ago?
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Maybe, if you're lucky...
153.Have you ever received one? No
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Probably something lame
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Frequent procrastination, indecisiveness
156.What is one of your good qualities? Non-judgmental 
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? A car?
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Daddy's Lil Angel
160.Which one’s more lenient? Dad
161.Which one gives more money? Dad
162.When was the last time you cried in school? After writing my last final exam of my undergrad
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? All kinds
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No
166.What is your worst fear? Failure, being played for a fool.
167.Would you ever join the army? No, I am a wimp
168.Do you like cows? They are delicious
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Eat an amazing meal, and laugh with family and friends
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Avenge me
171.Do you like to party? Sometimes
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Coke
175.Favourite scent? Citrusy things, or chocolate.
176.Favourite band? This question is too hard
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Yeah I already said so! Jeez
178.How many languages can you speak? English fluently, French and Tagalog OK, and miscellaneous things in Spanish/Swedish/German/Danish
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Aww, how romantic.
180.What time are you finishing this? 9:52 PM


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 18:07
2.Name? Andrew
3.Nicknames? Andy, Douchebag, Jackass etc.
4.Date of birth? 24th of July
5.Sex? *checks* Male
6.Height? 6'2.5"
7.Eye colour? A weird mixture of blue and green
8.Where were you born? Californi-yay
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 7
10.Pets? Soupy
11.Hair colour? Brownish-Blonde or Blondish Brown
12.Piercings? None
13.Town you live in? Frankfurt
14.Favourite foods? Anything from Italy
15.Ever been to Africa? Nope, wanna see Cape Town before I croak, though
16.Been toilet papering? No
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? That sounds heart-melting and quite horrible at the same time
18.Been in a car accident? Technically yes, but it was very minor (my Sister driving against a bench... idiot.)
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Bacon all the way
20.Favourite day of the week? TGIF
21.Favourite restaurant? The Chinese restaurant my friend's parents own
22.Favourite flower? Orchids
23.Favourite sport to watch? Soccer, Am. Football, Baseball, Basketball
24.Favourite drink? Martini
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Choc Chip
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney gets the edge because of Donald Duck
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Not much to choose from here, so Subway by default
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? What carpet?
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Never ever ever 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Facebook Notification (fuuuuu)
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Hilfiger
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Chat, Sleep, Watch stuff, mindless busywork
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? Hmm I don't think there is one thing that is MOST annoying to me.
34.Bedtime? lol, wut?
35.Favourite TV show? Mad Men, Breaking Bad, The Simpsons
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Some dude guy friend-buddy
37.Been out of country? Yes
38.Believe in magic? Magic does not exist. #Shrutefact
39.Ford or Chevy? American Cars, lawl
40.What are you listening to right now? M83
41.Have you ever failed a grade? No
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? No.
43.Do you have a crush on someone? I can neither confirm nor deny
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I cannot recall
45.If so, what is their name? I cannot recall
46.How long have you been together? I cannot recall, Sir(Vey) (Hahaha).
47.What are you wearing right now? Nothing, except clothes
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yes
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? No
50.Are you a virgin? Survey, stop asking about my private life!
51.Do you smoke? Smoked maybe two packs during my lifetime, so basically never
52.Do you drink? Sometimes and if I do you best watch out.
53.Are you ghetto? Yes in a Hobo kind of way
54.Are you a player? I love boardgames.
55.What are your favourite colours? hmm probably Black, and really dark blue
56.What is your favourite animal? Regular Sized Cats
57.Do you have any birthmarks? On the side of my ribcage
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Currently? I cannot recall... (Haha re-call)
60.Have you ever been slapped? On my behind? Yes. In a non naughty way
61.Do you get online a lot? Yah
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy
63.Do you shower? Yes
64.Do you hate school? It's the love-hate relationship of my life
65.Do you have a social life? Surprisingly it's getting better lately *yay*
66.How easily do you trust people? Takes a good while
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Maybe... :spank
68.Would you ever sky dive? Hmm, dunno, maybe
69.Do you like to dance? I do, but only when no one looks
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? I don't like the actual travelling part. I do like the seeing new stuff part
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Never
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? No
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Yeah
75.Are you spoiled? No
76.Are you a brat? No
77.Have you ever been dumped? ehhh No
78.Have you ever gotten high? No
79.Do you like Snapple? meh
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? Colgate
82.Do you have a cell phone? It's more like the cell phone owns me
83.Do you have a curfew? yeah no
84.Who do you look up to? Taller people
85.Are you a role model? I'm a role model for hobos around the world
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yes
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Esprit and Hilfiger
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Nothing, though if I had cash I'd get a nice watch
89.What do you want pierced? My co.... No actually nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sometimes
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Rarely
92.Do you have a tan? I'm white as snow
93.Do you get annoyed easily? It really depends on my general mood
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes
96.Do you have your own pool? No
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Briefs are more comfy, too bad they look like ****
98.Do you have any siblings? A sister
99.Have you ever been played? I hope not
100.Have you ever played anyone? No
101.Do you get along with your parents? We don't kill each other
102.How do you vent your anger? I curse and just need some alone time
103.Have you ever ran away? Nope
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No
105.Do you have a job? Mindless busywork - but they pay me
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yeah
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No
108.Do you run your mouth? No
109.What do you want a tattoo of? My sister has enough tattoos for both of us (and a mid sized city really)
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? Suuuuuurveeeeey, stoooop
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Beautiful
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? no
114.Are you rude? Sometimes, I just have a low tolerance when someone bull****s
115.What was the last compliment you received? "You're so cute"
116.Do you like getting dirty? Sexxxxxxxxxxxx
117.Are you flexible? lol, I'm a tall white dude with Irish heritage, figure it out
118.What is your heritage? Irish
119.What is your lucky number? 7 
120.What does your hair look like right now? Like crap
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? Nope
122.Describe your looks? Somewhere between a troll and a Greek god
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Dark Brown, but yeah that is not happening
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Yes, but not too young
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Yes, but no grannies
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Three months ago
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? 3 or 4
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? As a kid
129.If yes, when was the last time? about 20 years ago
130.When was the last time you went on a date? 
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Father
132.Do you cry a lot? No
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "Hello?"
135.Are you the romantic type? I suppose
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? No
137.What do you like most about your body? Not too much
138.What do you like least about your body? Stuff
139.When did you have your first crush? Grade 7
140.When was the last time you threw up? 6 months ago
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Both equally fine with me 
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? As a guy? That'd be awkward
143.What about cleavage? Always
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? No
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No
147.What theme does your room have? It fits my skin tone
148.What size shoe do you wear? 45 European Size
149.What is your screen name on MSN? I don't really use it anymore, most people switched to FB
150.How are you feeling right now? Guilty, because i should be studying
151.When was the last time you were at a party? A month or so ago
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No, that is a very distubing mental image
153.Have you ever received one? I wish a certain someone would
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? I bet back in grade and Jr. High
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Lacking confidence, perfectionism, procrastination
156.What is one of your good qualities? all around i'm a pretty chill person to hang out with 
157.Would you marry for money? No
158.What do you drive? The subway
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? My dad's not in my life really so Mommy wins by default
160.Which one’s more lenient? See above
161.Which one gives more money? See above
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Grade 8?
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? No
164.What kind of music do you like? The good kind
165.Would you ever bungee jump? No
166.What is your worst fear? Falling short of my expectations
167.Would you ever join the army? No
168.Do you like cows? Milk and Meat.. Yes! The way they liberally poop everywhere and anytime not so much. (Though secretly I'm jealous)
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Freak the **** out
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Pull....my....finger *coughwheeze*
171.Do you like to party? If the party is populated by non douchebags
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts
173.Moons or stars? Stars
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi
175.Favourite scent? Orange
176.Favourite band? I don't have ONE favorite band
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? For the right price
178.How many languages can you speak? English in German
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? That's something you can only answer when you are actually faced with such a situation
180.What time are you finishing this? 20:20 (i took SOME breaks)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 1:47
2.Name? John
3.Nicknames? 
4.Date of birth? April 5th
5.Sex? Male
6.Height? 5'9 
7.Eye colour? Hazel
8.Where were you born? Mexico
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? I don't remember, I stopped celebrating my B-Day as long as I can remember. l0l
10.Pets? None.
11.Hair colour? Black
12.Piercings? Nope.
13.Town you live in? Chicago
14.Favourite foods? All that greasy, fattening food you're not supposed to like. lol
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nope.
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? The ****, lol. No.
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Neither?
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday, I Spose.
21.Favourite restaurant? I ain't fancy enough to eat at a restaurant.
22.Favourite flower? Whatever, lol.
23.Favourite sport to watch? Football.
24.Favourite drink? Dat Pepsi, lol.
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Vanilla
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Wendys!
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? ****, IDK what color that is lol
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? 0
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Here, quote notify.
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Best Buy, I guess. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Music.
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I'll let you know, lol.
34.Bedtime? Whenever.
35.Favourite TV show? Don't really have a favorite, I watch a lot of TV, though.
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Daaaaamn, I don't even remember.
37.Been out of country? Yep.
38.Believe in magic? Nah.
39.Ford or Chevy? Gross.
40.What are you listening to right now? Big L - Holdin' It Down
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Yea
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Freshmen year, basically everything except P.E, lol
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Nah
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nah
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together? 
47.What are you wearing right now? Red shirt, jeans? lol.
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Yea
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Not a crush, but I'd hit.
50.Are you a virgin? I'm saving myself for you LOL
51.Do you smoke? Nah, quit. 
52.Do you drink? No. 
53.Are you ghetto? No
54.Are you a player? Nah
55.What are your favourite colours? Black, Purp n Red
56.What is your favourite animal? Eh, whatever.
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope.
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? No.
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Phone... What is this 2002.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yes.
61.Do you get online a lot? Werd.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Depends.
63.Do you shower? Yes, lol
64.Do you hate school? It was alright.
65.Do you have a social life? Nah.
66.How easily do you trust people? Nobodyyy
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Maybeeh
68.Would you ever sky dive? Yes 
69.Do you like to dance? No
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes
71.Do you like to travel? Yes.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Nope.
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Yes
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? Desperately.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? No.
78.Have you ever gotten high? Yes
79.Do you like Snapple? IDK
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Not at all
81.What toothpaste do you use? Uh, forgot what its called, l0l
82.Do you have a cell phone? No.
83.Do you have a curfew? No.
84.Who do you look up to? No-one 
85.Are you a role model? I hope not
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Yes
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Don't know
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? None
89.What do you want pierced? Nothing
90.Do you like taking pictures? TAKING, not being in them, lol
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No.
92.Do you have a tan? U DONT HAVE A TAN U IZ BORN LIEK DIZ. lol.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Yea.
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? No.
96.Do you have your own pool? Nope.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Werd.
99.Have you ever been played? No, too boss.
100.Have you ever played anyone? I don't give a F enough to.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Avoid central, lol
102.How do you vent your anger? I don't
103.Have you ever ran away? Not really
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? no.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Yes.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No.
108.Do you run your mouth? Maybe. ^_^
109.What do you want a tattoo of? Nothing
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Nuffin
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? -_-
112.What does your most recent crush look like? ...
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? B'd out? No, lol
114.Are you rude? When I want to be
115.What was the last compliment you received? lol, idk
116.Do you like getting dirty? Nah
117.Are you flexible? oh snap.
118.What is your heritage? me no hablo ingles
119.What is your lucky number? ...
120.What does your hair look like right now? A mess
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? oh hell to thee nah
122.Describe your looks? Face.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? Midnight black, I can't see you in the dark black. |: lOL
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? MAAAAAYBBBBEEEEE
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Werd
126.When was the last time you were drunk? I've never been drunk.
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? phone, lol
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Never, tis pretty dumb. imo
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Eh//
132.Do you cry a lot? No
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? No. 
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? ....
135.Are you the romantic type? Not at all
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Maybe 
137.What do you like most about your body? ^_^
138.What do you like least about your body? I think I have skinny wrists. )):
139.When did you have your first crush? 1st grade lol
140.When was the last time you threw up? Um, Its been YEARS
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? LOL, no
143.What about cleavage? ...
144.Is your best friend a virgin? @[email protected]
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Mentally, haha
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? No.
147.What theme does your room have? ...
148.What size shoe do you wear? 11
149.What is your screen name on MSN? i actually dont even know
150.How are you feeling right now? meh 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? Years.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? No.
153.Have you ever received one? Nope.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? No
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Errthang.
156.What is one of your good qualities? -_-
157.Would you marry for money? Yes. 
158.What do you drive? I don't.
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? My m0m.
161.Which one gives more money? Neither. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? Never 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Absolutely not.
164.What kind of music do you like? All types.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Yess
166.What is your worst fear? Any form of suffocation. 
167.Would you ever join the army? Meh
168.Do you like cows? No.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? :clap
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? I never got to play ME3... *dies*
171.Do you like to party? Nah
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.. I guess...
173.Moons or stars? Moon
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi 
175.Favourite scent? idk
176.Favourite band? PTM. ^_^
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I have.
178.How many languages can you speak? 2
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? I'll let you know when I fall in "love" l0l.
180.What time are you finishing this? 2:16


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 9:12am
*2.Name?* Ian
*3.Nicknames?* 
*4.Date of birth?* March 26
*5.Sex?* rarely... oh wait... male
*6.Height?* 5'6. 
*7.Eye colour? *Blue
*8.Where were you born?* Hollywood, Florida
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 19
*10.Pets?* 2 Dogs
*11.Hair colour?* brown
*12.Piercings?* nah bro
*13.Town you live in?* Boynton Beach
*14.Favourite foods?* Yummy stuff.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* nah
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* both
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Olive Garden
*22.Favourite flower?* idk
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football
*24.Favourite drink?* Vitamin Water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Mint chocolate chip
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Panda Express
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Green
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I passed my first try. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* The FBI probably lol jk
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Guitar Center 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Play music
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* I like pop music 
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* The big bang theory 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* I don't remember haha
*37.Been out of country? *Yup
*38.Believe in magic?* sure why not
*39.Ford or Chevy?* 
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Brutal Deathcore \m/.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* nah
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* The sexy person in my mirror every morning :3
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *nah bro
*45.If so, what is their name?* Imaginary lol 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* wouldn't you like to know
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *yeah prolly 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* my 12 grade spanish teacher
*50.Are you a virgin?* yup.
*51.Do you smoke?* i have been known to smoke the mary jane from time to time 
*52.Do you drink?* No. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* idk
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Wolves 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* nah
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* In a taekwondo competition yeah
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Technical support lol.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* nah.
*61.Do you get online a lot? **yeah way too much *
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy at first
*63.Do you shower? *like a boss .
*64.Do you hate school?* nah.
*65.Do you have a social life? *kinda sorta .
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I gotta know them well first 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?** yeah man*
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* hahaha nah
*69.Do you like to dance? *I like to mosh
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yeah.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yeah
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* yeah for some BS lol
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *eh i really don't mind 
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* on weed yeah
*79.Do you like Snapple?* eh its okay 
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* yup 
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* the good kind
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yeah.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *no.
*84.Who do you look up to?* taller people 
*85.Are you a role model?* idk
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* idk
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* idk
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* nah dude.
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing 
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* no
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* yeah
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *idk
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yeah
*96.Do you have your own pool?* yeah
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *a brother and a sister 
*99.Have you ever been played? *idk what that is 
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* for the most part
*102.How do you vent your anger? *exercise 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* yep.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* you bet
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* idk
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* idk
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Never had one haha
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* A chick 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* i dunno what it says 
*114.Are you rude?* if you want me to be 
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* i don't remember 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* sure 
*117.Are you flexible?* Yeah man
*118.What is your heritage? *jewish lol
*119.What is your lucky number? *666
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* it looks like hair man.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* if you pay me 
*122.Describe your looks?* short sexy and tons of fun 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* im not a scene kid lol. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* maybe
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* maybe
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* december 
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* i really don't count dude
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Hahahhaha next question 
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* the mail man
*132.Do you cry a lot?* nah
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* nah
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* poop
*135.Are you the romantic type?* im the gushy lovey dubby type 
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* yeah, its on cops .
*137.What do you like most about your body?* my eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My height and hair
*139.When did you have your first crush?* like at 7 
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* idk.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* you bet, im a total **** .
*143.What about cleavage?* what about bob
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Nah
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* idk
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* bed room
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* .
*150.How are you feeling right now?* sleepy
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* i don't remember 
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yea.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Jealousy. Paranoia. clingyness 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* minivan
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* momma's boy 
*160.Which one's more lenient?* mom.
*161.Which one gives more money? *depends . 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* idk 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* nah
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Metal pop punk and hardcore
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* hahahah no
*166.What is your worst fear?* idk
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* No.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* call up a hooker 
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* **** brokencyde 
*171.Do you like to party?* from time to time
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* idk
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* neither
*175.Favourite scent?* something that smells good
*176.Favourite band?* I really can't chose a fave band.. too many to think of 
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* noooo
*178.How many languages can you speak?* as many and you want me to 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* idk
*180.What time are you finishing this? *9:37 .


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

1.What time are you starting this? 11:34PM
2.Name? Stephanie
3.Nicknames? Steph
4.Date of birth? August 25
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5’3
7.Eye colour? Brown
8.Where were you born? Sunnyvale
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? n/a
10.Pets? A dog.
11.Hair colour? Brown.
12.Piercings? Nope. 
13.Town you live in? San Ramon 
14.Favourite foods? Pad thai and affogato. 
15.Ever been to Africa? No.
16.Been toilet papering? Nah
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? Nope.
18.Been in a car accident? No.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Croutons. I hate bacon.
20.Favourite day of the week? Saturday
21.Favourite restaurant? Hm.. Shiraz. 
22.Favourite flower? Don't quite have one.. An orchid?
23.Favourite sport to watch? Don't have one either. 
24.Favourite drink? Red Gummy Bear Smoothie from Jamba Juice. 
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? Coffee
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Panda Express
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Beige
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? I never failed. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? The iTunes store
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? The Steinway & Sons in Manhattan or Nordstrom. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Play the piano
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? "Why are you so quiet?"
34.Bedtime? Oh, whenever.
35.Favourite TV show? Doctor Who!
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? Don't remember. 
37.Been out of country? Yeah. 
38.Believe in magic? Well.. it's not scientifically reasonable, that's all.
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford.
40.What are you listening to right now? Linne by Shugo Tokumaru and Don't Wanna Dream by Lorisoul.
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Thank god no. 
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? 
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Somewhat. 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? I wish!
45.If so, what is their name? 
46.How long have you been together? 
47.What are you wearing right now? Eh black shorts and a red shirt. 
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Depends on what my partner thinks.
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Nahh.
50.Are you a virgin? Yeep.
51.Do you smoke? Nope.
52.Do you drink? No. 
53.Are you ghetto? No.
54.Are you a player? Nope.
55.What are your favourite colours? Gray. 
56.What is your favourite animal? Pidgeons! 
57.Do you have any birthmarks? Nope. 
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Yeah, by my brother. 
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? I haven't talked to anyone on the phone in ages lol. 
60.Have you ever been slapped? Yep.
61.Do you get online a lot? Far too much. 
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy.
63.Do you shower? Who needs to shower? ...Yes. I do shower. 
64.Do you hate school? It's alright.
65.Do you have a social life? It's deteriorating. 
66.How easily do you trust people? Depends on the person, I need to know them very well first. 
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Oh definitely, who doesn't?
68.Would you ever sky dive? No way lol.
69.Do you like to dance? If I was good at it, sure!
70.Have you ever been out of state? Mhm.
71.Do you like to travel? Not really, I don't see all of the hype in it. 
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Never. 
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Nope.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I'm pretty okay with it.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? There's no one around to dump me.
78.Have you ever gotten high? No.
79.Do you like Snapple? It's good, yeah. 
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Water is good. 
81.What toothpaste do you use? I don't know.. Colgate. 
82.Do you have a cell phone? I do.
83.Do you have a curfew? Nope.
84.Who do you look up to? The sky. 
85.Are you a role model? A really sh*tty role model. 
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Six Flags maybe when I was little.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Dunno.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Nothing much aside from necklaces.
89.What do you want pierced? Maybe my ears. 
90.Do you like taking pictures? I love taking pictures but I'm yet to get a decent camera. 
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? No way.
92.Do you have a tan? Slightly.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? No. 
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? You already asked me if I had a phone.
96.Do you have your own pool? I wish.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? An older brother.
99.Have you ever been played? Yeah and it sucks. 
100.Have you ever played anyone? No.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Better than most it seems.
102.How do you vent your anger? Playing music, listening to music.
103.Have you ever ran away? Nah.
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? No. 
105.Do you have a job? No.
106.Do you daydream a lot? Every single day.
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? No one can be my ex.
108.Do you run your mouth? Sometimes, it can be tiring.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I don't want anything on my body that's going to be there forever unless it's a medical thing. 
110.What do you have a tattoo of? I don't have one.
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? I've never had one. 
112.What does your most recent crush look like? Korean. 
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Whaaat?
114.Are you rude? Sometimes, if you're going to be rude. 
115.What was the last compliment you received? Don't remember. 
116.Do you like getting dirty? I guess. 
117.Are you flexible? Averagely flexible. 
118.What is your heritage? I'm half white half Filipino. 
119.What is your lucky number? Don't have one. 
120.What does your hair look like right now? Really messed up. 
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I could, but I'd hate it because I love fish.
122.Describe your looks? Do I have to?
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? A really dark brown lol.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Depends.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? Depends.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Haven't. 
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Depends who's calling. 
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? No.
129.If yes, when was the last time? - 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? Lol good one! 
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? I look like neither of them. 
132.Do you cry a lot? Not really. 
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? Never. 
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? I don't have one.
135.Are you the romantic type? Somewhat. I think love poems are stupid though. 
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Haha, no. 
137.What do you like most about your body? My eyes. 
138.What do you like least about your body? My chubby cheeks.
139.When did you have your first crush? Probably when I was 7 or 8.
140.When was the last time you threw up? I don't keep track. 
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Nope. 
143.What about cleavage? Lol no.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? Dunno.
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Nope.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Nope.
147.What theme does your room have? I don't have a theme. 
148.What size shoe do you wear? 8
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Don't have one
150.How are you feeling right now? Chill
151.When was the last time you were at a party? No idea.
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Nope.
153.Have you ever received one? No.
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Yeah.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Jealousy, paranoia.
156.What is one of your good qualities? Trustworthiness.
157.Would you marry for money? Never.
158.What do you drive? I don't. 
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Mom's.
160.Which one’s more lenient? My mom.
161.Which one gives more money? Dunno.
162.When was the last time you cried in school? I don't remember. 
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? I'm straight, so nahh.
164.What kind of music do you like? Jazz, underground rap/hip hop, metal, piano.
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Sure whyyy not. 
166.What is your worst fear? Dying unsatisfied with life. 
167.Would you ever join the army? Nope.
168.Do you like cows? Cows are pretty cool. 
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Absolutely everything.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Depends who I'm talking to.
171.Do you like to party? Not really. 
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Hearts.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? I don't like soda too much.
175.Favourite scent? Cotton.
176.Favourite band? Epik High. 
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? Never. 
178.How many languages can you speak? Whatever's fine with you. 
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Not sure.
180.What time are you finishing this? 1:23 AM... Yeah I get distracted really easily.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 4:27 am
*2.Name?* Amber
*3.Nicknames?* None
*4.Date of birth?* Jan. 9
*5.Sex?* female
*6.Height?* 5'1. 
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* MD
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21
*10.Pets?* a cat and a hamster
*11.Hair colour?* black
*12.Piercings?* ears and tongue
*13.Town you live in?* Blah
*14.Favourite foods?* anything delicious
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yeah I suppose so
*18.Been in a car accident?* Once.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Thursdays
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Cicis lol or perhaps Red Lobster
*22.Favourite flower?* Rose
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Don't have one
*24.Favourite drink?* Water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Taco Bell
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Blueish
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Haven't taken it yet
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Idc
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Probably Michael's or BAM
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Go online or watch Netflix
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* You never talk
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Right now it's The Walking Dead
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My boyfriend and his friend
*37.Been out of country? *Nope
*38.Believe in magic?* eh
*39.Ford or Chevy?* eh
*40.What are you listening to right now?* my hamster moving stuff in his cage
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* nah
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* I have a couple of crushes, but I'd never, ever try anything since I'm taken
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? bf*
*45.If so, what is their name?* Mah bf
*46.How long have you been together?* 6 years
*47.What are you wearing right now?* jammies
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Already have 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* on several teachers
*50.Are you a virgin?* nope
*51.Do you smoke?* On occasion, mostly when I drink. I'm trying to stop.
*52.Do you drink?* Socially 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple and silver
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Wolves 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* yerp
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* no
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* my bf.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* by my mom
*61.Do you get online a lot? **yeah way too much *
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* shy
*63.Do you shower? der*.
*64.Do you hate school?* yes.
*65.Do you have a social life? *not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* not very easily 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?** I don't think so*
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* perhaps
*69.Do you like to dance? sometimes*
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yeah.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yeah
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* nope
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *yes
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* yep
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* on weed 
*79.Do you like Snapple?* sure
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* yup 
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* any kind
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yeah.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *no.
*84.Who do you look up to?* role models
*85.Are you a role model?* eh
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* six flags
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Idc
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* earrings mostly
*89.What do you want pierced?* Kinda want my bellybutton re-pierced, but I doubt I will get it done
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* no
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* not atm
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *kinda
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *never started one (or meant to at least)
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yeah
*96.Do you have your own pool?* no
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *a brother and 3 sister 
*99.Have you ever been played? no*
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* yes
*102.How do you vent your anger?** write*
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* yep.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* no
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* idk
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* some guy
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* blah
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No?
*114.Are you rude?* i try not to be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* i don't remember 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* no 
*117.Are you flexible?* not really
*118.What is your heritage? pueto rican and white* stuff
*119.What is your lucky number?** none*
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* boring.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* nope
*122.Describe your looks?* boring
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* purple
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* maybe
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* sure
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* last night
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* idk
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Month ago I guess, probably longer
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* moderate amount I guess
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* nah
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* oh okay
*135.Are you the romantic type?* meh
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no
*137.What do you like most about your body?* eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* weight and nose
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 5th grade
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* while ago
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* idc
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* noooo
*143.What about cleavage?* what cleavage?
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* don't have one
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* no
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* blahhh
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* .
*150.How are you feeling right now?* sleepy
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* I don't know
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* to my bf
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *not that I know of
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* lazy. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* idk
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* don't drive
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* djafdlkjlkas; 
*160.Which one's more lenient?* dlkajfdla;
*161.Which one gives more money? *fjakjfdlka. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* idk 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* doubt it
*164.What kind of music do you like?* anything
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* probably not
*166.What is your worst fear?* spiders
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* sure?
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* same thing I'd do any day
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* hi
*171.Do you like to party?* not really
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* coke
*175.Favourite scent?* armani code....or new book smell
*176.Favourite band?* AFI
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* sure
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 1
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* sure
*180.What time are you finishing this? *4:49 am


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

so this is how u start and keep up a conversation!!!!!! OMFG THANK YOU SO MUCH i now know how to talk to ppl outside of here! u saved my social life


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Bookmarking for when I'm really really really really really bored. That's not today.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 8.40 am.
*2.Name?* Stephanie. 
*3.Nicknames?* Steph.
*4.Date of birth?* 27 August 1990.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'4. 
*7.Eye colour? *Greeny blue or bluey green.
*8.Where were you born?* Somewhere in Australia. Not saying exactly where. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 21. 
*10.Pets?* Two dogs (Lucy and Oliver) and one cat (Morgan).
*11.Hair colour?* Blonde.
*12.Piercings?* Two (both ears). 
*13.Town you live in?* Somewhere in NSW Australia.
*14.Favourite foods?* Chocolate. Fruits such as cherries, watermelon, mango. Fried rice.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No. Would love to though.
*16.Been toilet papering? * No.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Only if I miss them.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes. Not serious ones, though.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Don't have just one.
*22.Favourite flower?* Chrysanthemum. I just like that word. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Rugby League.
*24.Favourite drink?* Water. Also juices (apple, apple and blackberry). And strawberry milkshakes!
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Hazelnut.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Depends on the movie.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Wooden floors.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Zero. I still hate driving, though! 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* One of my teachers.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Either a music or a clothes store. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored?* Watch TV shows.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* We've got to get you a boyfriend.
*34.Bedtime?* None in particular. I don't like staying up really late, though.
*35.Favourite TV show?* If I had to pick just one, it would me Monk.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Family.
*37.Been out of country? *Yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* No. But I love fantasy books.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* I have a Ford.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Birds and insects outside.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* No.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * No.
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A 
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* PJs.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes. I don't plan on getting married.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yes.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* No.
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green and red. But not together.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dogs, cats, horses. Tigers. Meerkats. OK, a lot. Otters.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* A small one behind my ear.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My mum or my sister.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Not in the face.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? *Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* No. 
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really at the moment.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Pretty easily.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Maybe.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* I would if someone paid me to do it.
*69.Do you like to dance? *Yes, but not in front of people.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Not really. I would miss my family. But one day, I suppose I will. The last time I tried it didn't work out.
*75.Are you spoiled?* I guess so.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No. Never had a relationship.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* No.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* I try to, but I probably don't drink enough.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* Different people for different things.
*85.Are you a role model?* Maybe to my niece? I don't know.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* My swimsuit and rash shirt are Billabong... other than that I don't really have brand name clothes. I don't think.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Most days I wear a watch that my sister gave me for my 18th, and a necklace that my friend bought me when she was in Italy. As well as earrings (normally sleepers).
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Yes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Yes, but my skin tans really easily. I don't have a tan on purpose, I just get one from being outside, even if I have sunscreen on.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Yeah.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* My mum has one at her house, and she says it's my house, too. So, yeah?
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* For me: briefs. For others: really don't care.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Older brother and sister (technically half-brother and half-sister, but I grew up with them so I consider them my full brother and sister). 
*99.Have you ever been played? *I don't think so.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes.
*102.How do you vent your anger?*Cry, listen to music or write.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* When I was little I ran about 500m away from home.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* I don't know what that means
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* No one.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Because he is Joseph Gordon-Levitt.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* No?
*114.Are you rude?* F**k no.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* That's a nice t-shirt. So I guess the compliment was more directed to the shirt than to me, but still. 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* I'm indifferent.
*117.Are you flexible?* No.
*118.What is your heritage? *Scottish, Irish, American, Danish, South African.
*119.What is your lucky number?*My favourite numbers are 2 and 7.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Unbrushed.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* I am vegetarian.
*122.Describe your looks?* Ehh.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Rainbow.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* When I'm older. At the moment younger than me is a little too young.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* I was tipsy at a party when I was 15. That's it.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Until I get there.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* When I was a baby/toddler I think I swam naked sometimes.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *At least 17 years.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* A fair bit.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Yeah.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I dunno.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Hands.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Most things. 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 5-years old.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Ages ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes. But I don't really care.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No.
*143.What about cleavage?* My cleavage ain't that impressive.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No. I'm the only virgin amongst my friends.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*147.What theme does your room have?* It's painted green and white.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* N/A
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Neutral.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Ages ago.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Lazy. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Caring.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* '97 Ford Laser.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mummy's, I guess. 
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Both.
*(Post 1 of 2)
*


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

*161.Which one gives more money? *I live with my dad, and I don't pay rent at the moment (will start to when we move, which is next week). So him.
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* I'm in my last year of uni, but I cried in my last year of school.
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Yes.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Lots of kinds.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Only if someone paid me.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Clowns. 
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yes.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Tell all the people I love how much they mean to me.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Thank you.
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Neither, but Pepsi I guess.
*175.Favourite scent?* I like lime.
*176.Favourite band?* Red Hot Chili Peppers.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* If I had to. I'd look ridiculous, though.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 1. I learnt Italian at school, and while I was never fluent I got quite good at it. I've forgotten most of it now.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* I'd die for my family.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *9.13 am.
*(Post 2 of 2)*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

1.What time are you starting this? 12:09 am
2.Name? Emma
3.Nicknames? Em
4.Date of birth? August 20
5.Sex? female
6.Height? 5’3" 
7.Eye colour? hazel
8.Where were you born? Laguna Beach, CA
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19 
10.Pets? 1 dog Milo, 1 cat Jimmy
11.Hair colour? dark brown
12.Piercings? 8
13.Town you live in? prefer not to say
14.Favourite foods? grilled cheese!!!
15.Ever been to Africa? no
16.Been toilet papering? no
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? no
18.Been in a car accident? yes
19.Croutons or bacon bits? bacon bits
20.Favourite day of the week? Friday
21.Favourite restaurant? don't eat out often so i can't say
22.Favourite flower? bleeding heart 
23.Favourite sport to watch? anything, i don't have a preference
24.Favourite drink? lemonade
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? strawberry
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? both
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? i don't eat fast food - never have, never will
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? i have hardwood flooring
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? passed it the first time 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Relay for Life at my university
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? i don't use credit cards, only a debit card 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? browse the internet
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? anything rude or dismissive
34.Bedtime? 3 am-ish
35.Favourite TV show? Family Feud, Full House
36.Last person you went out to dinner with? my parents
37.Been out of country? yes
38.Believe in magic? no
39.Ford or Chevy? neither
40.What are you listening to right now? nothing
41.Have you ever failed a grade? no
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? n/a
43.Do you have a crush on someone? no
44.Do you have a bf/gf? LOL no
45.If so, what is their name? n/a 
46.How long have you been together? n/a
47.What are you wearing right now? sweater and leggings
48.Would you have sex before marriage? yes
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? no
50.Are you a virgin? yes, i'm pathetic
51.Do you smoke? no
52.Do you drink? no
53.Are you ghetto? no
54.Are you a player? no
55.What are your favourite colours? blue, purple, yellow
56.What is your favourite animal? snakes and frogs
57.Do you have any birthmarks? only really tiny ones
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? no
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? my parents
60.Have you ever been slapped? don't think so
61.Do you get online a lot? too much
62.Are you shy or outgoing? shy
63.Do you shower? every day
64.Do you hate school? no
65.Do you have a social life? yes
66.How easily do you trust people? not too easily
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? no
68.Would you ever sky dive? maybe
69.Do you like to dance? i can't dance
70.Have you ever been out of state? yes
71.Do you like to travel? yes
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? no
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? no
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? nope, i love it. i'm actually commuting next year so i get to live there full-time
75.Are you spoiled? no
76.Are you a brat? no
77.Have you ever been dumped? no
78.Have you ever gotten high? no
79.Do you like Snapple? yes
80.Do you drink a lot of water? yes
81.What toothpaste do you use? crest 
82.Do you have a cell phone? yes
83.Do you have a curfew? no
84.Who do you look up to? my parents and some friends
85.Are you a role model? to some people
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? no
87.What name brand do you wear the most? don't know
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? earrings
89.What do you want pierced? nothing else
90.Do you like taking pictures? yes, but not of myself
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? NO!!!!!
92.Do you have a tan? i'm pale
93.Do you get annoyed easily? sometimes
94.Have you ever started a rumour? no
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? yes
96.Do you have your own pool? no
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? on guys? doesn't matter to me
98.Do you have any siblings? no
99.Have you ever been played? no
100.Have you ever played anyone? no
101.Do you get along with your parents? yes, very well
102.How do you vent your anger? talking to family and friends about it
103.Have you ever ran away? no
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? no 
105.Do you have a job? yes
106.Do you daydream a lot? yes
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? no
108.Do you run your mouth? no
109.What do you want a tattoo of? i don't want a tattoo
110.What do you have a tattoo of? nothing
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? blonde, muscular, friendly-looking (still my good friend to this day)
112.What does your most recent crush look like? don't have a crush
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? *****ed out? if it's what i think you mean, then no
114.Are you rude? no, i try not to be
115.What was the last compliment you received? another compliment on my looks...smh
116.Do you like getting dirty? no
117.Are you flexible? i wish, i've been working on it. it's getting better
118.What is your heritage? portuguese, russian, english, irish
119.What is your lucky number? 13
120.What does your hair look like right now? in a bun
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? no
122.Describe your looks? hideous. i look like a proboscis monkey
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? auburn
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? no
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? yes
126.When was the last time you were drunk? never been drunk
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? whenever i get to it
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? yes
129.If yes, when was the last time? a few years ago
130.When was the last time you went on a date? hah...4 years ago...i'm a joke
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? father
132.Do you cry a lot? i never cry
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? no
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? "what"
135.Are you the romantic type? not at all
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? no
137.What do you like most about your body? i'm very thin and i have perfect nails
138.What do you like least about your body? everything above the neck
139.When did you have your first crush? second grade
140.When was the last time you threw up? my 15th birthday in 2007
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? brunettes
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? no
143.What about cleavage? i don't have cleavage
144.Is your best friend a virgin? yes
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? no
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? no
147.What theme does your room have? no theme
148.What size shoe do you wear? 6.5
149.What is your screen name on MSN? i don't have msn
150.How are you feeling right now? not so good
151.When was the last time you were at a party? january
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? no
153.Have you ever received one? no
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? yes
155.What is one of your bad qualities? low self-esteem
156.What is one of your good qualities? loyalty
157.Would you marry for money? no
158.What do you drive? honda fit
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? both
160.Which one’s more lenient? they're pretty equal
161.Which one gives more money? neither
162.When was the last time you cried in school? sometime in high school
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? no
164.What kind of music do you like? anything except pop punk and ska
165.Would you ever bungee jump? no
166.What is your worst fear? being alone forever
167.Would you ever join the army? no
168.Do you like cows? they're cute
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? be sad but i'd have to accept it
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? not sure, depends on the person
171.Do you like to party? no
172.Hearts or broken hearts? hearts
173.Moons or stars? moons
174.Coke or Pepsi? neither
175.Favourite scent? eucalyptus
176.Favourite band? Creedence Clearwater Revival, Led Zeppelin
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? no
178.How many languages can you speak? one fluently
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? yes
180.What time are you finishing this? 1:19 am, i took a break


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Weeeeeeeeee!! No one is going to read this... But I'm bored, so I'll do it.

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:47am
*2.Name?* Hannah
*3.Nicknames?* Hannah Banana, ****
*4.Date of birth?* August 4th, 1989
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'2'. 
*7.Eye colour? *Green.
*8.Where were you born?* Illinois. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* I don't know if I had candles, but I'm 22 years old, if that's what you're hinting at.
*10.Pets?* Frodo Baggins the weenie dog! And Little ******* the kitty cat.
*11.Hair colour?* Brown. It looks kind of orange in the sun. Boy, I really hate it.
*12.Piercings?* One on each ear.
*13.Town you live in?* Um... No...
*14.Favourite foods?* Sammiches, cherry tomatoes, mushroom pizza
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Yes.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Friday! Friday! gettin' down on friday!! :O
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Arby's, and Papa Johns.
*22.Favourite flower?* Tulip 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* American Football (and the Olympics when it's some sort of gymnastics or figure skating.)
*24.Favourite drink?* Mt. Dew.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Brownie Batter.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney, I guess... I don't know for sure what Warner Brothers made...
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Oh... I already answered this. I don't go to nice restaurants... 
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Brown.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* None. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* I don't know. I don't check my e-mail.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Something stupid like Hobby Lobby.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *play wheel of fortune on facebook or watch television.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Anything with awful grammar or something racist, homophobic, or religiously ***-hole-ish.
*34.Bedtime?* It varies between 2:00am and 5:00am usually.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Right now, Metalocalypse. 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mom and sister.
*37.Been out of country? *Yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* No.
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Whichever one is cheaper.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* An episode of American Dad.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No..
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ---
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Johnny Depp. ^_^
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope. Just a hound..
*45.If so, what is their name?* Baggins 
*46.How long have you been together?* about 5 years.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* my middle school PE shorts and an undershirt covered in paint.
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *I won't ever have sex, but if I wanted to I'd do it all the time and never get married. 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes..
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes.
*53.Are you ghetto?* Not sure what that means... My car is pretty ghetto.
*54.Are you a player?* A player of video games...
*55.What are your favourite colours?* I like all of the colours of the rainbow, in the order of the rainbow... But I kind of dislike red, and orange isn't that great either. I like Pink and Yellow together and Blue and Green together. I like Yellow being very bright by itself, but wouldn't wear it. I wear greens, blues, browns, and blacks, mostly.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Baggins 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes. A big blotch of skin on my stomach is darker than the rest, and there's a smaller one like it on my arm.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes. My sisters and I kick each others asses all the time.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My sister.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Somewhat shy, but I can sometimes surprise myself, especially if I'm drunk or just feeling really happy.
*63.Do you shower? *Holy ****... Yes...
*64.Do you hate school?* No.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* If it was free. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *Yes.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Yes. I'd like to go somewhere cool again.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Sometimes.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Sensodyne.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No. I'm 22...
*84.Who do you look up to?* My sister.
*85.Are you a role model?* Yes. I teach. Am I a good role model? I don't know.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes, Six Flags, yes.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't know. I don't buy things for their brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* I usually don't, but every once in a while I'll wear a bracelet.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing. If anything, I'd get more ear piercings.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* YES!!
*
Too much text... I had to divide it in two... wtf?
*


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

and the rest:

*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Sometimes.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Barely.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *Yes..
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* briefs. I really like these hipster panties I found recently. The material is sorta thick and they are really comfy. 
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes. Two sisters. 
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yeah. Playstation, 2 players. We played each other. It was grand.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Umm... Yeah. See above.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Parent. Yes, pretty much..
*102.How do you vent your anger? *By acting *****y or complaining to people on the internet.. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Only very shortly.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* Sort of.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Wtf?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Nothing.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Johnny Depp. 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ****ed out? What?
*114.Are you rude?* Sometimes.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* My sister said she liked my hair today.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Sometimes.
*117.Are you flexible?* Yes.
*118.What is your heritage? *Mostly European. I've got some English and German, but also some Native American.
*119.What is your lucky number? *I don't believe in that, but I like the number 42, and prime numbers, and numbers that are divisible by lots of other numbers. I like dividing and ****. Math is fun.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* A messy cluster****. I died some of it pink. It looks grand, but unbrushed. Still grand, like a crazy ***** who doesn't give a **** if you like it or not.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Yes. I did once.
*122.Describe your looks?* Short, long brown hair, green eyes, glasses, crooked teeth.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Black. I've done it before. I'd try blonde, but I think I'd look weird as ****.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* No. I would never date anyone, but if I were going to date someone, I wouldn't get crazy and refuse to date someone just because they are younger than I.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Again, no, but if I was into dating then I would.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Totally hammered? Probably a couple days after my 21st birthday... But I've been sort of drunk many times after, including last night.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I'm not a crazy *****. I just pick it up when I hear it ring, unless I don't want to talk to the person, in which case I won't pick it up at all.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never!! Unless you count going to movies/having coffee with boys who thought they were dating me, even though they weren't... In which case it would be a few years ago...
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No. In fact, I try my best to avoid it at all costs.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Again. No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "What?"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* No.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* My eyes. I also think my boobs are pretty nice. I wish I didn't have boobs, but they are pretty small and like cute little hills. I guess they are alright.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My vagina. I ****ing hate it. **** YOU, VAGINA!! 
*139.When did you have your first crush?* When I was 11. It was Johnny Depp. If you're reading this, please tell me, because you're peaking into my ****ing soul here. You know me better than anyone now...
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* I don't remember.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes... (Johnny Depp.) 
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No. It's not 1990.
*143.What about cleavage?* Sometimes. But I'm a woman; they make all of our shirts that way. When I'm not wearing the shirts I bought in the boys section, I sort of have to show off my tits.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Ha ha... Maybe...
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* I've been ****ed up in the "totally ****ing hammered, trashed, mega-****ed up" kind of way.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Crazy random ****.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't have MSN anymore.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* pretty normal.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* A few weeks ago, my cousin's son's birthday...
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No...
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* I don't care about other people mostly. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* ... ****... 
*157.Would you marry for money?* It depends on what else the marriage would consist of. Would I have to **** him? How often? And for how much money?
*158.What do you drive?* 1993 Oldsmobile. 
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mommy. Daddy's dead.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Daddy. He never makes me do anything... :afr
*161.Which one gives more money? *Dad... This sounds ****ty, but my university gave me more grands since I was going to school and my dad was dead... So in a way, the money was from him... ****... these questions are getting pretty deep... 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Whenever I last talked to the financial aid office. They are *****es and always make me cry. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't have sex with anyone, but if I was going to, I might.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock and stuff... And the Beatles. Is that rock? I'm not sure what they are...
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* If it was free.
*166.What is your worst fear?* My dog dying.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No. **** that.
*168.Do you like cows?* They are okay, I guess... I've never really gotten to know one.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Die.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* "Don't let grandma come to my funeral!"
*171.Do you like to party?* No.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* Watermelon. 
*176.Favourite band?* The Beatles.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Not all of it. 
*178.How many languages can you speak?* one and a half.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *1:26am.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 10:50 PM
*2.Name?* Tyler
*3.Nicknames?* None
*4.Date of birth?* Dec 10
*5.Sex?* male
*6.Height?* 5'10
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel (I think)
*8.Where were you born?* Saskatchewan
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 19
*10.Pets?* None
*11.Hair colour?* Brown
*12.Piercings?* None
*13.Town you live in?* Vancouver
*14.Favourite foods?* Any seafood dish
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yeah
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Because of my current schedule Wednesday 
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Red Lobster
*22.Favourite flower?* 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Evo if esports count
*24.Favourite drink?* Blue Moon
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Cake Batter
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* A&W
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Tan
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Never attempted
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* My school
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Future Shop or Bestbuy
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Try to work on the sci-fi story I've been crafting for a while
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Just talk more
*34.Bedtime?* Whenever
*35.Favourite TV show?* Fringe
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My parents
*37.Been out of country? *Many times
*38.Believe in magic?* Only because I got hit in the *** with a fireball once
*39.Ford or Chevy?* *Flips a coin*
*40.What are you listening to right now?* The sound of cars and skytrains
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* No
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Yes
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *No
*45.If so, what is their name?* 
*46.How long have you been together?* 
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Jeans
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *Yes
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* No
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink?* Socially 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No
*54.Are you a player?* No
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue and Green
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Tigers
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yes
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* My Mom
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy
*63.Do you shower? *Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Sometimes
*65.Do you have a social life? *No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Too easily
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? *Maybe
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Maybe
*69.Do you like to dance? *Depends
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes, when I'm not terrified of crowds which is most of the time
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Almost
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *I already have
*75.Are you spoiled?* No
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never had it
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* The one with the best gimmick that uses a bunch of bs scientific terms
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one 
*85.Are you a role model?* I hope not
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* idk
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* No
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Depends
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers
*98.Do you have any siblings? *3 Sisters
*99.Have you ever been played? *No
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes
*102.How do you vent your anger?*Conjure up plans to destroy the world
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Yes
*105.Do you have a job?* No
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* The 4 elements plus the words spirit and void with special effects on each word (Burning fire, dripping water, fading wind etc)
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* 
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Awesomeness
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* lol wut?
*114.Are you rude?* I hope not
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* That I had a cool username
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No
*117.Are you flexible?* No
*118.What is your heritage? *Black, German, Russian, Aboriginal (I think)
*119.What is your lucky number?*None
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Awesome
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No
*122.Describe your looks?* Sideburns and beard
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Green
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Last night
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* idk
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Never
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Alright
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Maybe
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Nose and smile
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Grade 2
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Year and a half maybe
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* No
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Don't have one
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* White nothingness
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 11
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have one
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Not sure
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Grade 5
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumor spread about you? *No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Procrastination
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* My respect and tolerance
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* Nothing
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Mom
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Mom
*161.Which one gives more money? *Mom
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Grade 4
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* No
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Anything except country
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe
*166.What is your worst fear?* Spiders, bees and other insects
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No
*168.Do you like cows?* When they're cooked
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Dress up as various characters and screw with people in public
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Live
*171.Do you like to party?* No
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* They both taste the same *Flips a coin*
*175.Favourite scent?* The smell of the ocean
*176.Favourite band?* Celldewller
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* I guess
*178.How many languages can you speak?* One
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Maybe
*180.What time are you finishing this? *11:38 PM


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this? *

19:32

*2.Name?*

Tom

*3.Nicknames? *

Tomarse

*4.Date of birth?*

24th Feb 1994

*5.Sex? *

Male

*6.Height?*

5'8

*7.Eye colour?*

Blue

*8.Where were you born?*

Brighton, UK.

*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?*

Can't remember

*10.Pets? *

Rabbit & Tortoise

*11.Hair colour?*

Blonde

*12.Piercings?*

0

*13.Town you live in? *

Worthing

*14.Favourite foods?*

Don't have a favourite

*15.Ever been to Africa?*

Yes, Tunisia.

*16.Been toilet papering?*

Nope.

*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?*

No

*18.Been in a car accident? *

No. (Not trying to tempt fate)

*19.Croutons or bacon bits? *

Bacon Bits

*20.Favourite day of the week?*

Saturday

*21.Favourite restaurant?*

Dunno.

*22.Favourite flower? *

Dunno

*23.Favourite sport to watch?*

Football. (Football because its football, not soccer!!)

*24.Favourite drink?*

Don't have one.

*25.Favourite ice cream flavour? *

Vanilla

*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?*

Disney

*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?*

Subway

*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? *

Beige

*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?*

Have yet to take it.

*30.Whom did you get your last email from? *

Youtube

*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?

No idea.

32.What do you do most often when you are bored? 

Go on here

33.Most annoying thing to say to you?

Not a clue.

34.Bedtime?

23:47

35.Favourite TV show?

The Inbetweeners

36.Last person you went out to dinner with? 

Can't remember.

37.Been out of country? 

Yeah

38.Believe in magic?

Nope

39.Ford or Chevy? 

Chevy

40.What are you listening to right now?

George Strait

41.Have you ever failed a grade?

Yeah, once.

42.If you have, what grade did you fail? 

Philosophy

43.Do you have a crush on someone?

Yeah

44.Do you have a bf/gf?

Nope.

45.If so, what is their name? 

Just said I didn't have one - you deaf?!?! jks.

46.How long have you been together? 

Bleah

47.What are you wearing right now?

Jeans + shirt

48.Would you have sex before marriage?

Of course

49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?

Just one LOL

50.Are you a virgin?

Of course

51.Do you smoke? 

Nope.

52.Do you drink? 

On occasion

53.Are you ghetto? 

Nope.

54.Are you a player?

HA! Nope.

55.What are your favourite colours?

Red & white

56.What is your favourite animal?

llmas

57.Do you have any birthmarks?

Nope

58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?

Not that I'm aware of

59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?

I don't really talk on the phone

60.Have you ever been slapped?

Yes. ***** slapped to be precise.

61.Do you get online a lot?

Too much.

62.Are you shy or outgoing?

Shy

63.Do you shower? 

Of course

64.Do you hate school?

Not really.

65.Do you have a social life?

A what?

66.How easily do you trust people?

I trust everyone unless I'm given a reason not to.

67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? 

Don't think so

68.Would you ever sky dive?

No way

69.Do you like to dance? 

Nope

70.Have you ever been out of state?

We don't have states in the UK because we're too good for them.

71.Do you like to travel? 

Yes.

72.Have you ever been expelled from school?

Nope.

73.Have you ever been suspended from school?

Nope

74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?

ehh 50-50

75.Are you spoiled?

Not really

76.Are you a brat?

No.

77.Have you ever been dumped?

No.

78.Have you ever gotten high? 

No.

79.Do you like Snapple?

Never had.

80.Do you drink a lot of water? 

Not enough

81.What toothpaste do you use?

Can't remember. One which cleans teeth.

82.Do you have a cell phone? 

No.

83.Do you have a curfew?

No.

84.Who do you look up to?

Taller people than myself.

85.Are you a role model?

Nope.

86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? 

Nope

87.What name brand do you wear the most?

Got no idea

88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? 

None

89.What do you want pierced?

Nothing.

90.Do you like taking pictures?

Yezzer*


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?*

No.

*92.Do you have a tan? *

Nope

*93.Do you get annoyed easily?*

Not really

*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *

Yes, nothing offensive or anything like that

*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? *

No.

*96.Do you have your own pool?*

Nope.

*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?*

Boxers.

*98.Do you have any siblings? *

One brother, one sister.

*99.Have you ever been played?*

All the time LOL.

*100.Have you ever played anyone? *

Yep

*101.Do you get along with your parents?*

Yes

*102.How do you vent your anger?*

Through Twitter or if I can't get on there have a go at inanimate objects.

*103.Have you ever ran away?*

No.

*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?*

No.

*105.Do you have a job?*

no.

*106.Do you daydream a lot?*

Yes.

*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?*

I don't have any.

*108.Do you run your mouth?*

What?

*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *

I don't want any

*110.What do you have a tattoo of?*

I just said I don't want any, listen!!!!

*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?*

Air.

*112.What does your most recent crush look like? *

A girl.

*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?*

Have you?

*114.Are you rude?*

Well I don't think so, people say I am though because I'm 'too blunt' .

*115.What was the last compliment you received?*

Cannot remember

*116.Do you like getting dirty?*

Not really

*117.Are you flexible?*

Nope

*118.What is your heritage?*

English

*119.What is your lucky number? *

13.

*120.What does your hair look like right now?*

Like it hasn't been brushed for a few weeks

*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? *

If I wanted to be one, then yes.

*122.Describe your looks? *

****ing ****

*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour*?

Black

*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?*

Doubt it

*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?*

Yes

*126.When was the last time you were drunk? *

I've never been drunk because I have a modicum of intelligence

*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?*

Quite a few

*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? *

No.

*129.If yes, when was the last time? *

January 33rd 1021

*130.When was the last time you went on a date?*

Never been on one

*131.Do you look more like your mother or father? *

Father

*132.Do you cry a lot?*

Nope

*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?*

Nope

*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?*

Please hang up

*135.Are you the romantic type?*

Yes.

*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?*

Nope.

*137.What do you like most about your body?*

I don't know...

*138.What do you like least about your body? *

Quite a lot

*139.When did you have your first crush?*

When I was about 12

*140.When was the last time you threw up?*

Over two years ago

*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? *

Brunettes.

*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? *

AHAHAHAHAHAHA no

*143.What about cleavage? *

lolz

*144.Is your best friend a virgin?*

Highly likely

*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?*

Nope

*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?*

No

*147.What theme does your room have?*

Manchester United

*148.What size shoe do you wear?*

8 or 9

149.What is your screen name on MSN?

Tom.

*150.How are you feeling right now?*

Good, how about you?

*151.When was the last time you were at a party?*

in 1998

*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?*

No.

*153.Have you ever received one? *

Nope.

*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?*

Yeah

*155.What is one of your bad qualities?*

Jealousy

*156.What is one of your good qualities?*

Loyalty.

*157.Would you marry for money?*

No.

*158.What do you drive?*

I don't drive. You make a lot of assumptions don't you!

*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?*

None.

*160.Which one's more lenient?*

My mum.

*161.Which one gives more money? *

Neither.

*162.When was the last time you cried in school?*

Don't think I've ever cried in school

*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?*

nope, never

*164.What kind of music do you like? *

Country, Hip-Hop.

*165.Would you ever bungee jump?*

Nope

*166.What is your worst fear?*

Living a **** life

*167.Would you ever join the army?*

No.

*168.Do you like cows?*

they're okay

*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?*

Not a lot considering there is only 3 hours left in the day

*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?*

I don't know. It would depend who it was to.

*171.Do you like to party?*

Not really my thing.

*172.Hearts or broken hearts?*

Hearts.

*173.Moons or stars? *

Stars.

*174.Coke or Pepsi? *

Coke.

175.Favourite scent?

Cut Grass

*176.Favourite band?*

Don't have one.

*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?*

If I was paid a lot to do it then yes

*178.How many languages can you speak?*

Three. English, Bull**** and sarcasm.

*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?*

Yes.

*180.What time are you finishing this?*

20:53. FTW.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 5:47.
*2.Name?* Heather. 
*3.Nicknames?* Feather, Ricci, Hatter. 
*4.Date of birth?* March 31.
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'4. 
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel-ish green-ish.
*8.Where were you born?* Indiana. 
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 22. 
*10.Pets?* A Jack Russell Terrier and a cat.
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* Just my ears. 
*13.Town you live in?* Fort Wayne.
*14.Favourite foods?* Strawberries, pasta, chicken, grapes, carrots.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *Not that I remember.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Casas.
*22.Favourite flower?* Roses. 
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* I don't watch sports.
*24.Favourite drink?* Tea.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Mint chocolate chip.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Disney all the way! 
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Panda Express.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* I have hardwood floors.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* 0. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* The bookstore.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Earth Magic. 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Watch horror movies.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* When someone tells me what I _need_ to do.
*34.Bedtime?* Sunrise.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Dexter.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Kimmie Kim.
*37.Been out of country? *I wish.
*38.Believe in magic?* Sometimes. ^_^
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Paradise by the Dashboard Light.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Once.
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Calculus. I _hate_ it.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Sure do.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *Nope. Never have.
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A. 
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A.
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Clothes? 
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *I'm not sure. Maybe. I'd have to really love him and trust him.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* lol Yes.
*50.Are you a virgin?* Yes.
*51.Do you smoke?* No.
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes. Never by myself and usually just enough to make me less nervous in social situations. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Purple, Black, Turquoise, Blue, Green.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats. House cats and tigers.  
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Yep.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* No.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Jordan.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Often.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* I'm shy more often than not.
*63.Do you shower? *Of course.
*64.Do you hate school?* Sometimes.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Not really.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Not easily. I'm always skeptical of their motives and whether or not they're trustworthy. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Perhaps.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* If I knew I had one day to live, then maybe. 
*69.Do you like to dance? *When I'm alone. 
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Definitely.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *Very much so.
*75.Are you spoiled?* Nope.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* No.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* It depends on the flavor.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Yes!
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* The minty good kind. 
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* My grandpa.
*85.Are you a role model?* I don't know. Probably not.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes, sir.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* I don't pay attention to name brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Earrings, necklaces, rings, bracelets. But never all together. 
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Mmhmm.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Yes.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *By repetitive noises and overbearing people.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *No.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *3 stepbrothers and 3 half-brothers.
*99.Have you ever been played? *No?
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*101.Do you get along with your parents?* My mom. Not my dad. I hate him.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I write. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* No, unfortunately.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes. Probably more than I should.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* No.
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* I don't.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* He does this really cute thing where he... doesn't exist.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you. 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* What? I'm just going to say no. lol
*114.Are you rude?* I try my very best not to be.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* I like your earrings. 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Don't think so.
*117.Are you flexible?* Yes.
*118.What is your heritage? *Native American, German.
*119.What is your lucky number? *7.
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Brushed? It's straight and down.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Yes. 
*122.Describe your looks?* I'm just me. Dark hair, hazel-green eyes, I'm in my avatar.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I've always wanted to know what I would look like as a blonde, but I'll never have the guts to try it. I'll just stick with different variations of brown.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* I don't think so. You never know though.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* November.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Around 3.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yes.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *A long LONG time ago. 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Three years ago. It was a disaster.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mother.
*132.Do you cry a lot?* No.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* No.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Really?"
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Yes? 
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* I don't.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Everything.
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 1st grade.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* February.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Blondes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* Never in my life.
*143.What about cleavage?* Yes.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* I don't think so?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Dark and twisted.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7. 
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* I don't use MSN.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Neutral. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* I don't even remember.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No.
*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Paranoia. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyal.
*157.Would you marry for money?* Never.
*158.What do you drive?* '95 Buick Riviera. It hasn't left me stranded yet, so I'm not complaining. 
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mother.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* When a friend died. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't think so, but who knows?
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe.
*166.What is your worst fear?* Failure.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* Probably not.
*168.Do you like cows?* Sure. Cows need love too. 
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Accept it. Everyone dies.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Don't take life so seriously. No one makes it out alive.
*171.Do you like to party?* Nope.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Moons.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi. 
*175.Favourite scent?* I like Sweet-pea, Pure Seduction, and Juniper Breeze.
*176.Favourite band?* I have many...
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Depends on the shade. I wouldn't be opposed to trying it.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* English.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *6:33.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

1.What time are you starting this? 3:40pm.
2.Name? Ana
3.Nicknames? Ana Banana
4.Date of birth? January 1st. 
5.Sex? Female
6.Height? 5’1.5
7.Eye colour? It changes colors.
8.Where were you born? Somewhere in California. 
9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake? 19
10.Pets? One doggie. 
11.Hair colour? Naturally blonde, but red and brown right now. 
12.Piercings? Tongue, ears, belly button. 
13.Town you live in? Sacramento
14.Favourite foods? Toast. <3
15.Ever been to Africa? Yes. 
16.Been toilet papering? Yes. 
17.Love someone so much it made you cry? All the time. 
18.Been in a car accident? Yes.
19.Croutons or bacon bits? Neither. 
20.Favourite day of the week? Wednesday's.
21.Favourite restaurant? BJ's. 
22.Favourite flower? Daisies. 
23.Favourite sport to watch? Football. <3
24.Favourite drink? Arizona Tea or Vitamin Water. 
25.Favourite ice cream flavour? None, I hate ice cream. 
26.Warner Bros. or Disney? Disney.
27.Favourite fast food restaurant? Mc. Donald's. 
28.Carpet colour in your bedroom? Brown. 
29.How many times did you fail your driver's test? Once. 
30.Whom did you get your last email from? Uh, Walmart. 
31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card? Juicy Couture. 
32.What do you do most often when you are bored? Sing or play piano. 
33.Most annoying thing to say to you? I hate my life. 
34.Bedtime? After 3am. 
35.Favourite TV show? House. 
36.Last person you went out with: My ex..
37.Been out of the country? Yes.
38.Believe in magic? Of some sort.
39.Ford or Chevy? Ford. 
40.What are you listening to right now? The tv. 
41.Have you ever failed a grade? Yes.
42.If you have, what grade did you fail? Senior year. :/
43.Do you have a crush on someone? Nope. 
44.Do you have a bf/gf? Nope. 
45.If so, what is their name? Look above. ^^^
46.How long have you been together? ...^
47.What are you wearing right now? Human clothes. 
48.Would you have sex before marriage? Already have. 
49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers? Ew, nope. 
50.Are you a virgin? Nah. 
51.Do you smoke? Sometimes.
52.Do you drink? Sometimes.
53.Are you ghetto? If I want to be, guuuurl. 
54.Are you a player? Naaah.
55.What are your favourite colours? Purple and yellow. :3
56.What is your favourite animal? SHARKS!
57.Do you have any birthmarks? One. 
58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked? Once. 
59.Who do you talk to most on the phone? Fransss.
60.Have you ever been slapped? Numerous times. 
61.Do you get online a lot? Way too much.
62.Are you shy or outgoing? Shy then outgoing. 
63.Do you shower? Three times a day, haha.
64.Do you hate school? Yes.
65.Do you have a social life? Somewhat. 
66.How easily do you trust people? Nope.
67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? Of course.
68.Would you ever sky dive? No. 
69.Do you like to dance? Sort of.
70.Have you ever been out of state? Yes.
71.Do you like to travel? Sure.
72.Have you ever been expelled from school? Twice. 
73.Have you ever been suspended from school? Too many times to count.
74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? I wish.
75.Are you spoiled? No.
76.Are you a brat? No.
77.Have you ever been dumped? Yes.
78.Have you ever gotten high? On what?
79.Do you like Snapple? Gross.
80.Do you drink a lot of water? Yes. 
81.What toothpaste do you use? The toothpaste-y kind.
82.Do you have a cell phone? Yesss.
83.Do you have a curfew? Nah.
84.Who do you look up to? People that are super nice.
85.Are you a role model? I could be.
86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point? Both.
87.What name brand do you wear the most? Probably Rue21.
88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? Rings..?
89.What do you want pierced? I have all the piercings I want.
90.Do you like taking pictures? Sort of.
91.Do you like getting your picture taken? Nope.
92.Do you have a tan? Nope, white as rice.
93.Do you get annoyed easily? Sometimes.
94.Have you ever started a rumour? Once. 
95.Do you have your own phone or phone line? Yes.
96.Do you have your own pool? Yes.
97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? Boxers.
98.Do you have any siblings? Too many. 
99.Have you ever been played? Too many times.
100.Have you ever played anyone? Never.
101.Do you get along with your parents? Never have.
102.How do you vent your anger? Running. 
103.Have you ever ran away? I attempted. 
104.Have you ever been fired from a job? Yes. 
105.Do you have a job? Yep. 
106.Do you daydream a lot? Not anymore. 
107.Do you have a lot of ex's? A few. 
108.Do you run your mouth? Nah.
109.What do you want a tattoo of? I wanna finish my backpiece. :/
110.What do you have a tattoo of? Half back done, scripts on my arm, an anchor on my foot, infinity sign on my finger. 
111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? A douchebag.
112.What does your most recent crush look like? I don't have one. 
113.Have you ever been *****ed out? Huh?
114.Are you rude? I can be. 
115.What was the last compliment you received? I have pretty hair.
116.Do you like getting dirty? Depends.
117.Are you flexible? Yes.
118.What is your heritage? No idea.
119.What is your lucky number? I don't have one.
120.What does your hair look like right now? Bedhead.
121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? I did it for one day.
122.Describe your looks? Short, short, short.
123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? I do that anyways.
124.Would you ever date someone younger than you? Depends.
125.Would you ever date someone older than you? I have.
126.When was the last time you were drunk? Birthday. 
127.How many rings until you answer the phone? Probably like six.
128.Have you ever been skinny dipping? Yes.
129.If yes, when was the last time? Like last week, lol. 
130.When was the last time you went on a date? No idea.
131.Do you look more like your mother or father? Daddy.
132.Do you cry a lot? Sometimes.
133.Do you ever cry to get your way? I have before. 
134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? Fuuuuuck. 
135.Are you the romantic type? I can be.
136.Have you ever been chased by cops? Once. 
137.What do you like most about your body? Eyes.
138.What do you like least about your body? My height. 
139.When did you have your first crush? When I was 4.
140.When was the last time you threw up? Yesterday. 
141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes? Brunettes.
142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? Nope.
143.What about cleavage? If it's there, it's there.
144.Is your best friend a virgin? No way. 
145.Have you ever ****ed someone up? Once.
146.Have you ever been ****ed up? Yes. 
147.What theme does your room have? Clean.
148.What size shoe do you wear? 7.
149.What is your screen name on MSN? Secret.
150.How are you feeling right now? Bleh. 
151.When was the last time you were at a party? November. 
152.Have you ever given a lap dance? Nah.
153.Have you ever received one? On my birthday. 
154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? Too many.
155.What is one of your bad qualities? Too honest?
156.What is one of your good qualities? Trustworthy.
157.Would you marry for money? Never.
158.What do you drive? Sportscar. 
159.Are you more of a mommy’s or daddy’s child? Neither.
160.Which one’s more lenient? Dad.
161.Which one gives more money? Daddy. 
162.When was the last time you cried in school? A few months ago.
163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? Yep.
164.What kind of music do you like? Depends
165.Would you ever bungee jump? Sure.
166.What is your worst fear? The dark or being alone.
167.Would you ever join the army? Nah.
168.Do you like cows? They terrify me.
169.If you were to die today, what would you do? Cry.
170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be? Romanticide. 
171.Do you like to party? Nah.
172.Hearts or broken hearts? Broken.
173.Moons or stars? Stars.
174.Coke or Pepsi? Pepsi.
175.Favourite scent? I dunno.
176.Favourite band? Too many. 
177.Would you ever dye your hair red? I have before.
178.How many languages can you speak? Four.
179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with? Not him. 
180.What time are you finishing this? 4:00pm


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 10:09AM
*2.Name?* Lily
*3.Nicknames?* Lil
*4.Date of birth?* 29th March
*5.Sex?* Female.
*6.Height?* 5'4
*7.Eye colour? * One green, one blue.
*8.Where were you born?* Adelaide
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 19
*10.Pets?* Dogs - "Ollie" 4yr old boxer, "Levi" 4yr old Foxy/Chihuahua, "Spot" 8yr old Eng Staffy, "Dozer" 10yr old Sheep dog 
*11.Hair colour?* Dark Brown.
*12.Piercings?* 4.
*13.Town you live in?* Home town.
*14.Favourite foods?* Spicy tuna sushi
*15.Ever been to Africa?* I wish.
*16.Been toilet papering? * Nope
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Yes.
*18.Been in a car accident?* No.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Saturday 
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Mexxxxxicaaan
*22.Favourite flower?* Not sure. Any really.
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* When the Olympics are on - Gymnastics
*24.Favourite drink?* Pasito, or Iced Tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Neither
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* KFC. Admittedly.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Disgusting beige colour
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Once 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Paypal 
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Hmm... Undecided.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? * Google. Cooking. TV. Sexy time.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* "You can't do that."
*34.Bedtime?* When I feel like it
*35.Favourite TV show?* Lots of stuff
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Dunno
*37.Been out of country? * Not yet
*38.Believe in magic?* Lol
*39.Ford or Chevy?* What? American??? HUH!?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* San Cisco - Awkward
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Lots
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* Maths, P.E.... Everything
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* Cute highschool guys 
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? * Yup
*45.If so, what is their name?* Matthew. I've always hated that name. 
*46.How long have you been together?* 1.5 yr
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Trackies, hoodie
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? * Got to try before you buy
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Yeah. English teacher. Mr... Ah forget the name. 
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* Sometimes
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Green and others
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Sloth
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Almost
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Matt. Mum 
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Too much.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Bit of both depending on drunkeness
*63.Do you shower? * Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* It was pretty bad
*65.Do you have a social life? *No.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Trust isn't something I believe in.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* More like disgusted.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* I guess... If someone pushed me out of the plane.
*69.Do you like to dance? * Never
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* All over the country
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? * Yes.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Yes.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? * Not sure
*75.Are you spoiled?* Somewhat
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* I think so?
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Yes.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* WTF is that?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Not enough
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Cheapest
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* People with energy.
*85.Are you a role model?* Nope.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Another WTF
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Target? haha
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* Necklace. Not often.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing else.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* No.
*92.Do you have a tan?* I don't really tan
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? * Yes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? * Nah
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Nothing  prefer comfy 
*98.Do you have any siblings? * 5
*99.Have you ever been played? * Hasn't everybody?
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* Probably.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes, thankfully.
*102.How do you vent your anger? * Not well.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* Kind of.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* Kind of.
*105.Do you have a job?* No.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Kind of 
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* Undecided. Maybe my old dog.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Um. Various? 
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* Tall, good jaw line, nice eyes
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? Hahaha.
*114.Are you rude?* Some people seem to think so.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* My face looks less fat haha
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* In old clothes, yes. In good clothes,... OJHFGVBDNM
*117.Are you flexible?* Very. Hyperflexibility.
*118.What is your heritage? * American, Danish
*119.What is your lucky number? * 64
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Lions mane
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* Haven't eaten red meat since age 5.
*122.Describe your looks?* Lazy... But plucked eyebrows and nails are done.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Darker brown
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Why not?
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Age isn't an issue
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Last time I was throwing up uncontrollably 
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* I don't like to.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Yes
*129.If yes, when was the last time? * Bout 4 months
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* No idea.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Father
*132.Do you cry a lot?* -
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* -
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Yep.
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Not sure.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Um. 
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Hands. Eyes.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Stretch marks
*139.When did you have your first crush?* Very young
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Meh
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* God no
*143.What about cleavage?* I have cleavage in anything.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* In what way?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* No
*147.What theme does your room have?* Mess
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 7 - 8 AU
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Who knows
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Five by five. 
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* New years?
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* Not that I recall.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? * Yes
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Stress. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honesty
*157.Would you marry for money?* Depends 
*158.What do you drive?* Subaru Forester
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Not sure
*161.Which one gives more money? * Dad
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Meh
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Yes.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Alternative. Triple J.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yeah
*166.What is your worst fear?* Being like this forever.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* Yeah
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Send a letter to everyone I have ever known.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Thanks.
*171.Do you like to party?* Meh
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Meh
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi max
*175.Favourite scent?* Various
*176.Favourite band?* Various
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* Yeah
*178.How many languages can you speak?* Main
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Probably not.
*180.What time are you finishing this? * 10:53AM

Verdict: OP and I have a bit in common. Dresden Dolls are pretty sweet.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 9:58 pm
*2.Name?* Justin
*3.Nicknames? *Horse
*4.Date of birth?* December 21
*5.Sex?* Male
*6.Height?* 6'1
*7.Eye colour? *Hazel
*8.Where were you born?* Alexandria, Louisiana
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 0
*10.Pets?* Wiener Dog
*11.Hair colour?* brown
*12.Piercings?* Nope
*13.Town you live in?* Del Rio
*14.Favourite foods?* Hamburgers
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No
*16.Been toilet papering? *Never
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* Not yet
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Anyday Im off work.
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Jack in the Box (JIB)
*22.Favourite flower?* None
*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Not a sports fan
*24.Favourite drink?* Cream Soda
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Anything without mint
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Dont care really
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* LOL, JIB
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* All wood floor
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I passed my first try
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* myself, LOL
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Dont have a CC
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Watch a movie, eat, or go to sleep.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Not sure
*34.Bedtime?* around 1 am usually.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Was Whose Line Is It Anyway. 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Mother
*37.Been out of country? *As an infant, yes
*38.Believe in magic?* Nope
*39.Ford or Chevy?* I like GMC, but own a Ford
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Numa Numa song
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Nope
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* --
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* WickedLovely count?
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *All alone sadly
*45.If so, what is their name?* -- 
*46.How long have you been together?* --
*47.What are you wearing right now?* My work unifom
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *No. Never
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Well, I had a crush on my 4th grade teachers feet. And on my kindergarden teacher.
*50.Are you a virgin?* DUH!
*51.Do you smoke?* Never 
*52.Do you drink?* Never
*53.Are you ghetto?* Don't think so
*54.Are you a player?* HA! 
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Wolves, and Tigers
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* One that's faded
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Does getting a spanking from mom count?
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Hotel Guests wanting to make a reservation. And my mom
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* LOL
*61.Do you get online a lot? *Often
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy with people I don't know. Outgoing with those I do.
*63.Do you shower?* When I have to.
*64.Do you hate school?* Sometimes.
*65.Do you have a social life? *Partially.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Too easily. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? *Who doesn't?
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* YES!
*69.Do you like to dance? *Does sitting still and quiet count?
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* Last year actually.
*71.Do you like to travel?* A little.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* No
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *To persue my college career. 
*75.Are you spoiled?* A bit I think
*76.Are you a brat?* No
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Never had a girl to dump me
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* No.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* Never drank it.
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* Should drink more
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* LOL! I don't brush
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *no
*84.Who do you look up to?* Parents mostly 
*85.Are you a role model?* Was in high school
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Six Flags Fiesta Texas, yes.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Fruit of the Loom
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? *None
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sometimes
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Sometimes
*92.Do you have a tan?* No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? Nope*
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Only child
*99.Have you ever been played? *No 
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Most of the time, yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Bit my tongue and walk away.
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No, but thought about it a few times
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No, but I quite a few times.
*105.Do you have a job?* Thankfully
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* Again, VIRGIN!
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Not as bad as my Dad, LOL
*109.What do you want a tattoo of? *Nothing
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Nothing
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Does VIRGIN mean NOTHING to you?
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* A girl holding Pikachu
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* ?
*114.Are you rude?* Can be
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* That I am very wise for my age
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Not really
*117.Are you flexible?* Depends
*118.What is your heritage? *I think I've got some french in me.
*119.What is your lucky number? *304
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* HAHAHAHA! MOOOOOOOOOOO
*122.Describe your looks?* Overwight, but still slightly handsome.
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* Never would
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* A little, younger, but not much.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* maybe
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* A while back. And it was a daiquiri
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* Until I hear or feel it.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* Would like to.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *--
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* = l
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Dads bald, and moms going bald. Im not, LOL!
*132.Do you cry a lot?* Probably should cry some more.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* Not a kid anymore.
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* Geeze
*135.Are you the romantic type?* I think I could be, if given the chance.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Umm...
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My reflection
*139.When did you have your first crush?* 5
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* IDK
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Blondes, but not that picky
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* HA! It's too big!
*143.What about cleavage?* Should a MAN have cleavage?
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* One of them, yes.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* What?
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* What?
*147.What theme does your room have?* "Poor man lives here" kind of theme.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 13
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* GameGuy, or Orion
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Ready to get off work and go home.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Hmm...
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No
*153.Have you ever received one?* No
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Lazy 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Honest
*157.Would you marry for money?* No
*158.What do you drive?* Ford F-150
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* momma's boy 
*160.Which one's more lenient?* Neither more than the other.
*161.Which one gives more money? *MOM!
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* 6th grade
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* NO!
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Country Rock mix
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Maybe. After sky diving
*166.What is your worst fear?* Being completly paralyzed
*167.Would you ever join the army?* They wont take me, LOL
*168.Do you like cows?* I eat'em. That count?
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Ask GOD to forgive me of my sins
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Live
*171.Do you like to party?* Not really
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts
*173.Moons or stars?* Both really
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Coke
*175.Favourite scent?* Dont have one
*176.Favourite band?* I dont have one
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* no
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 3, but im fluent only in English 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Maybe.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *10:31


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

*at time are you starting this?* 6:30
*2.Name?* Never mind. 
*3.Nicknames?* you wouldn't get it.
*4.Date of birth?* 25 January 92.
*5.Sex?* male.
*6.Height?* 6'2"/ 188cm. 
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* Israel
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 20
*10.Pets?* None
*11.Hair colour?* Black
*12.Piercings? *None
*13.Town you live in?* I move around.
*14.Favourite foods?* Nothing specific.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* Yes
*16.Been toilet papering? *Er...Yes.
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* No.
*18.Been in a car accident?* Yes, a few.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons.
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Thursday
*21.Favourite restaurant?* Dunno.
*22.Favourite flower?* Seriously?








*23.Favourite sport to watch?* Football.
*24.Favourite drink?* Iced coffee.
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Strawberry.
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Anything chippie, I guess.
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Don't have a carpet.
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Passed it on first try. 
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Let me check...Someone called "Alison". Don't even know who that is. And I can't be bothered to check.
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Some gun store.
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *It really varies. i mean, significantly.
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Anything that's an order. I hate giving out orders too which is why I can't stand being in charge of people in the army.
*34.Bedtime?* Varies wildly. Sometimes I don't sleep for days.
*35.Favourite TV show?* TV bores the hell out of me.
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* My ex.
*37.Been out of country? *Yes.
*38.Believe in magic?* Heh.








*39.Ford or Chevy?* Ford.
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Bruno Mars.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade? No.*
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* N/A.
*43.Do you have a crush on someone?* When I was a kid.
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?No.*
*45.If so, what is their name?* N/A.
*46.How long have you been together?* N/A
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Lets just say, I look like a bat...
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* Yes.
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* Lol, yea
*50.Are you a virgin?* No.
*51.Do you smoke?* Nope.
*52.Do you drink?* yes.
*53.Are you ghetto?* Nope.
*54.Are you a player?* Nope.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Red. Just red.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Dogs...Especially the military ones.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* No.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Yes.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* No one specific...Again. I guess I just hate to specify.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* Yes.
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Mostly on my phone, yes.
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? *Yes.
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes.
*65.Do you have a social life? *More than I used to have, I guess.
*66.How easily do you trust people?* I trust very few people.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing?* Yes.
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* Hell yes!
*69.Do you like to dance? *No.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yes.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yes.
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *Nope.
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* Nope.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? *I have.
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* Just on alcohol, if it counts.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* what's that?
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* No.
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* Colgate.
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* Yes
*83.Do you have a curfew? *No.
*84.Who do you look up to?* No one.
*85.Are you a role model?* I hope so though I doubt it.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* No.
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* Er...IDF uniform?








*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* None. I'm not allowed to, anyway.
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing.
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* sometimes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken? *It doesn't bother me.
*92.Do you have a tan?* Yes.
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? *I suppose I have.
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* No.
*96.Do you have your own pool?* Nope.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxers.
*98.Do you have any siblings? *yes.
*99.Have you ever been played? *Yep.
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Not really.
*102.How do you vent your anger? *I don't vent it. 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* I have.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No.
*105.Do you have a job?* I don't know if a "job" is the correct term.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* No.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* Urm?
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* "**** off and leave me alone"
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* Don't have one.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* Tall, blond, average weight...And loud.
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* I'd rather not say.
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* *****ed out? What?
*114.Are you rude?* I hope not.
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* Never mind.
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* No, it just seems wrong when it's me.
*117.Are you flexible?* Yes.
*118.What is your heritage? *Dunno.
*119.What is your lucky number? *2.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

*120.What does your hair look like right now?* Short.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* No.
*122.Describe your looks?* Um...
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* I'd look ridiculous with anything except black.
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* Yes.
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* I already have.
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* 3 days ago.
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* No more than 3.
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* I have.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *a few weeks ago.
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* Can't remember.
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Both.
*132.Do you cry a lot?*No.
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* What?...No.








*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "Where are you now"?
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Dunno.
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* Yes.
*137.What do you like most about your body?* Never thought about that.
*138.What do you like least about your body?* Yeah...
*139.When did you have your first crush?* can't recall.
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Last year.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Don't mind.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No!








*143.What about cleavage?*yeah, sometimes.








*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* No.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* Who made this poll?








*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* ..........
*147.What theme does your room have?* You'd rather not know.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* European 45.
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* Don't have MSN.
*150.How are you feeling right now?* Depressed as ever.
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Six months ago.
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* maybe...








*153.Have you ever received one?* Nope.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yea.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Depressed most of the time, quiet, can't be bothered (that's a more recent one)
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* I hate this poll. lol.
*157.Would you marry for money?* No.
*158.What do you drive?* An APC.








*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* Neither.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* My mum.
*161.Which one gives more money? *Neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* Dunno. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* Don't think so.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* anything.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* Yes.
*166.What is your worst fear?* I'm too depressed to be afraid of anythhing.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* I'm in the army.
*168.Do you like cows?* I don't dislike them.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* Drink. A lot.
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Depends on who it is. It could be, "see you in hell" or, "Love you".
*171.Do you like to party?* No.
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?*Broken Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars.
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* Pepsi.
*175.Favourite scent?* Gun-powder.
*176.Favourite band?* Queen.
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No.
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 3.
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Yes.
*180.What time are you finishing this? *7:16.[/QUOTE]


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:49p
*2.Name?* Stephanie
*3.Nicknames? *
*4.Date of birth?* Nov 18
*5.Sex?* female
*6.Height?* 5'4. 
*7.Eye colour? *Brown
*8.Where were you born?* SanFrancisco, California
*9.Number of candles on your last birthday cake?* 42
*10.Pets? 1Dog 2 birds*
*11.Hair colour?* brown
*12.Piercings?* just earrings
*13.Town you live in?* Island Falls
*14.Favourite foods?* sweets.
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering? *No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* yes
*18.Been in a car accident?* yes several
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* both
*20.Favourite day of the week?* Now it's Sundays
*21.Favourite restaurant?* UNOs
*22.Favourite flower?* not into flowers
*23.Favourite sport to watch? none*
*24.Favourite drink?* chai tea
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* giffords pumpkin
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney?* Warner Bros.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* None
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Green
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* I passed my first try.
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* friend (Deedee)
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Lowes 
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? jigsaw puzzle*
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Is that your hair 
*34.Bedtime?* 11:00p.
*35.Favourite TV show?* Reality TV such as Bad Girls Club and such 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* hubby
*37.Been out of country? *Yes
*38.Believe in magic?* depends
*39.Ford or Chevy?* Chevy Baby
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Plastic tent blowing on balcony.
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* no
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* 
*43.Do you have a crush on someone? no*
*44.Do you have a bf/gf? *no i have a husband
*45.If so, what is their name?* Daniel
*46.How long have you been together?* nearly 12 years
*47.What are you wearing right now?* sweats and a tank top
*48.Would you have sex before marriage? *yes been there done that 
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no.
*50.Are you a virgin?* no.
*51.Do you smoke?* no. 
*52.Do you drink?* maybe once or twice a year if I go clubbing with hubby. 
*53.Are you ghetto?* No.
*54.Are you a player?* No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* yellow, darkbrown, black.
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Birds 
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* yes a tiny full moon that is lighter than my skin located on my arm.
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* no.
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* my mom.
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* yes repeatedly in grade school by a little bully b***ch.
*61.Do you get online a lot? **no.*
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower? No i take jetted baths.*
*64.Do you hate school?* no.
*65.Do you have a social life? no* .
*66.How easily do you trust people?* i don't at all. 
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? no.*
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* no.
*69.Do you like to dance? *yes.
*70.Have you ever been out of state?* yeah.
*71.Do you like to travel?* Yeah
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school? *No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school?* no.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown? did it already.*
*75.Are you spoiled?* No.
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* yeah, always before it even got started, repeatedly.
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* no.
*79.Do you like Snapple?* eh its okay 
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* yup 
*81.What toothpaste do you use?* crest outlast with scope (luv that stuff)
*82.Do you have a cell phone?* yeah.
*83.Do you have a curfew? *no.
*84.Who do you look up to?* nobody 
*85.Are you a role model?* not any more.
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* yes
*87.What name brand do you wear the most?* don't wear name brands.
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear?* just earrings and wedding ring.
*89.What do you want pierced?* nothing. 
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* yes.
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* only if I feel pretty that day.
*92.Do you have a tan?* yeah permanent tan (hahaha)
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? these days yes!*.
*94.Have you ever started a rumour? no.*
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* yeah
*96.Do you have your own pool?* i have a pond that we are going to turn into a natural swimming pond/pool.
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs?* Boxerbrief combo.
*98.Do you have any siblings? 1* sister 
*99.Have you ever been played? yeah.* 
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* No.
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* sometimes.
*102.How do you vent your anger? i rant and then eat.* 
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No.
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No. 
*105.Do you have a job?* no.
*106.Do you daydream a lot?* no.
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's?* No.
*108.Do you run your mouth?* no
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* nothing.
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* nothing.
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like?* like a weirdo
*112.What does your most recent crush look like?* don't have a crush. 
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* i dunno what it says 
*114.Are you rude?* no. 
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* you look pretty. 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* you bet.
*117.Are you flexible? no.*
*118.What is your heritage? african/native american*
*119.What is your lucky number? 333*
*120.What does your hair look like right now?* uuum like hair.
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian?* maybe 
*122.Describe your looks?* short sexy and tons of fun 
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour?* reddish brown. 
*124.Would you ever date someone younger than you?* maybe
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* maybe
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* uuum i think it was october 2011. 
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone?* i really don't count *128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No.
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date?* 2 weeks ago with hubby. 
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* mom
*132.Do you cry a lot?* no
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way?* no
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone?* "yeah"
*135.Are you the romantic type? uum i don't know.*
*136.Have you ever been chased by cops?* no. .
*137.What do you like most about your body?* my eyes
*138.What do you like least about your body?* My arms
*139.When did you have your first crush?* age 6 
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* maybe a year ago.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly? heck no.*
*143.What about cleavage?* mainly no unless it's an accident.
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* I don't have a best friend.
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* no, but I sure want to.
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up?* yeah.
*147.What theme does your room have?* park theme.
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 8
*149.What is your screen name on MSN?* .
*150.How are you feeling right now?* agitated, whew this is long!
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* several years ago. 
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* yes.
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you? *Yes.
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Anxiety. Paranoia. Spend too much time thinking about past pain. 
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Loyalty, fun, know how to love.
*157.Would you marry for money?* I used to say no, but if i had to do it all over again, DEFINITELY!!!!
*158.What do you drive?* hyundai.
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child?* used to be mommy's child but neither now.
*160.Which one's more lenient?* only raised by mom, and she was not lenient whatsoever!
*161.Which one gives more money? *neither. 
*162.When was the last time you cried in school?* when I was in first grade getting slapped repeatedly. 
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex?* I don't know.
*164.What kind of music do you like?* pop, rap, r&b, rock.
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* no
*166.What is your worst fear?* being attacked verbally and or physically and spiders.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
*168.Do you like cows?* No.
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do?* tell a few people off. 
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* BE QUIET! hahahahaha 
*171.Do you like to party?* from time to time
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* moon
*174.Coke or Pepsi?* neither
*175.Favourite scent?* tar
*176.Favourite band? don't have one.*
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* i don't think so
*178.How many languages can you speak?* one 
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* no
*180.What time are you finishing this? 1:18p*.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I know..I do these all the time.

*1.What time are you starting this?* 12:30
*2.Name?* Megan
*3.Nicknames? *ummm lilmeg lol...or well a long time ago was
*4.Date of birth?* Jan 16th
*5.Sex?* female
*6.Height?* 5'3
*7.Eye colour?* green
*8.Where were you born?* Here
9*.Number of candles on your last birthday cake*? 22
*10.Pets?* a cat and a dog
*11.Hair colour?* I would say brown with blonde highlights in it..the highlights faded on the top of my head so now it's lower in my hair....in sunlight it looks light brown.
*12.Piercings?* No
*13.Town you live in?* I will initial it DP
*14.Favourite foods?* Cheese, Italian, breakfast 
*15.Ever been to Africa?* No.
*16.Been toilet papering?* No
*17.Love someone so much it made you cry?* no
*18.Been in a car accident?* No close though.
*19.Croutons or bacon bits?* Croutons
*20.Favourite day of the week? *Doesn't matter
*21.Favourite restaurant?* I don't have one
*22.Favourite flower?* Don't have one
*23.Favourite sport to watch? *X games...winter x games..skateboarding...biking...snowboarding stuff like that
2*4.Favourite drink?* I mostly drink water
*25.Favourite ice cream flavour?* Vanilla
*26.Warner Bros. or Disney? *Disney.
*27.Favourite fast food restaurant?* Whataburger...soon there will be chick-fil-a near here yay!
*28.Carpet colour in your bedroom?* Maroon
*29.How many times did you fail your driver's test?* Never
*30.Whom did you get your last email from?* Dunno
*31.Which store would you choose to max out your credit card?* Barnes and nobles
*32.What do you do most often when you are bored? *Look up random stuff on internet..music
*33.Most annoying thing to say to you?* Smile!!!
*34.Bedtime? *Depends
*35.Favourite TV show?* Shameless....now I like The Office, Don't trust the B in Apartment 23 
*36.Last person you went out to dinner with?* Family
*37.Been out of country?* No  I want to soo badly
*38.Believe in magic?* who knows
*39.Ford or Chevy?*Chevy?
*40.What are you listening to right now?* Taboo show
*41.Have you ever failed a grade?* Yes
*42.If you have, what grade did you fail?* ummm dont wanna say
*43.Do you have a crush on someone? *no
*44.Do you have a bf/gf?* No
*45.If so, what is their name? *--
*46.How long have you been together?* --
*47.What are you wearing right now?* Tank top and shorts
*48.Would you have sex before marriage?* I have already done that
*49.Have you ever had a crush on any of your teachers?* no
*50.Are you a virgin?* No
*51.Do you smoke?* No
*52.Do you drink? *Sometimes
*53.Are you ghetto? *No.
*54.Are you a player? *No.
*55.What are your favourite colours?* Blue
*56.What is your favourite animal?* Cats and dogs. Giraffes..I love seeing them in the zoo.
*57.Do you have any birthmarks?* Dunno...I have random freckles
*58.Have you ever gotten your *** kicked?* Hmm
*59.Who do you talk to most on the phone?* Heh
*60.Have you ever been slapped?* No
*61.Do you get online a lot?* Yes
*62.Are you shy or outgoing?* Shy.
*63.Do you shower?*Yes
*64.Do you hate school?* Yes...when I was in it
*65.Do you have a social life?* No
*66.How easily do you trust people?* Don't.
*67.Do you have a secret people would be surprised knowing? *Probably
*68.Would you ever sky dive?* No
*69.Do you like to dance? *I wish I was brave to do it in public...I dance in my head though. A bunch of great moves lol
*70.Have you ever been out of state? *Yes
*71.Do you like to travel? *Yesss! Will someone travel with me?
*72.Have you ever been expelled from school?* No
*73.Have you ever been suspended from school? *no.
*74.Do you want to get out of your hometown?* Yes!!!!!!
*75.Are you spoiled? *Not answering
*76.Are you a brat?* No.
*77.Have you ever been dumped?* Yes
*78.Have you ever gotten high?* On pills only...
*79.Do you like Snapple? *Never had it
*80.Do you drink a lot of water?* yes
*81.What toothpaste do you use? *Crest?
*82.Do you have a cell phone? *yeah.
*83.Do you have a curfew?* No
8*4.Who do you look up to?* No one
*85.Are you a role model? *No
*86.Have you ever been to Six Flags or Cedar Point?* Yes
*87.What name brand do you wear the most? *Dunno
*88.What kind of jewellery do you wear? *None
*89.What do you want pierced?* Nothing
*90.Do you like taking pictures?* Sure
*91.Do you like getting your picture taken?* Not really
9*2.Do you have a tan? *No
*93.Do you get annoyed easily? *Sometimes
*94.Have you ever started a rumour?* No
*95.Do you have your own phone or phone line?* Yes
*96.Do you have your own pool?* No
*97.Do you prefer boxers or briefs? *Both
*98.Do you have any siblings? *Yes
*99.Have you ever been played?* Yes
*100.Have you ever played anyone?* You know maybe
*101.Do you get along with your parents?* Yes
*102.How do you vent your anger? *Vent..music..cry sometimes
*103.Have you ever ran away?* No
*104.Have you ever been fired from a job?* No
*105.Do you have a job? *No
*106.Do you daydream a lot? *Yes
*107.Do you have a lot of ex's? *No
*108.Do you run your mouth? *No
*109.What do you want a tattoo of?* None
*110.What do you have a tattoo of?* None
*111.What does your ex bf/gf look like? *Tall
*112.What does your most recent crush look like? *dont have one
*113.Have you ever been *****ed out?* Sure 
*114.Are you rude?* No..only if you piss me off 
*115.What was the last compliment you received?* You have a nice body 
*116.Do you like getting dirty?* Yes 
*117.Are you flexible? *No
*118.What is your heritage? *German
*119.What is your lucky number? *dont have one
*120.What does your hair look like right now? *down
*121.Could you ever be a vegetarian? *Dont think so...sometimes I do get sick thinking where it came from but it tastes too good.
*122.Describe your looks? *Petite..white...long hair
*123.If you had to completely dye your hair it'd be what colour? *Blonde..but that would look weird
1*24.Would you ever date someone younger than you? *Heh 20 and up maybe 19
*125.Would you ever date someone older than you?* Yes but not pass 40
*126.When was the last time you were drunk?* Hmmm last weekend
*127.How many rings until you answer the phone? *Maybe like 4 but I never really answer
*128.Have you ever been skinny dipping?* No
*129.If yes, when was the last time? *- 
*130.When was the last time you went on a date? *Like three years ago
*131.Do you look more like your mother or father?* Mom I think
*132.Do you cry a lot? *Mehhh only if something triggers me
*133.Do you ever cry to get your way? *No answer
*134.What phrase do you use most when on the phone? *Yea
*135.Are you the romantic type?* Not really
1*36.Have you ever been chased by cops?* No
*137.What do you like most about your body? *Hair...butt sometimes lol
1*38.What do you like least about your body? *Legs
*139.When did you have your first crush? *middle school
*140.When was the last time you threw up?* Forever ago..which is good.
*141.In the opposite sex, do you prefer blondes or brunettes?* Brunettes.
*142.Do you ever wear shirts to show your belly?* No
*143.What about cleavage?* Meh sometimes
*144.Is your best friend a virgin?* Who?
*145.Have you ever ****ed someone up?* No
*146.Have you ever been ****ed up? *No..violence is stupid...if that is what your talking about.
*147.What theme does your room have?* Plain white with some pics. 
*148.What size shoe do you wear?* 5?
*149.What is your screen name on MSN? *--
1*50.How are you feeling right now?* Just here
*151.When was the last time you were at a party?* Like three years ago. 
*152.Have you ever given a lap dance?* No..
*153.Have you ever received one?* No.
*154.Has there ever been a rumour spread about you?* No
*155.What is one of your bad qualities?* Get too emotional...worry...maybe overreact who knows
*156.What is one of your good qualities?* Open minded...easy to talk too...too nice
*157.Would you marry for money?* Hmmmm..depends on the person
*158.What do you drive? *Toyota Tacoma
*159.Are you more of a mommy's or daddy's child? *I admit Dads
1*60.Which one's more lenient?* Dad
*161.Which one gives more money? *--
*162.When was the last time you cried in school? *Haven't been in school since 2008
*163.Would you ever hook up with the same sex? *Not really
*164.What kind of music do you like?* Rock...classic rock...non mainstream pop
*165.Would you ever bungee jump?* no
*166.What is your worst fear?* Losing someone close to me.
*167.Would you ever join the army?* No.
1*68.Do you like cows?* Yes
*169.If you were to die today, what would you do? *Travel the world...do crazy stuff
*170.If you had one last word to say to someone before you die, what would it be?* Sorry
*171.Do you like to party?* Nah
*172.Hearts or broken hearts?* Hearts.
*173.Moons or stars?* Stars
*174.Coke or Pepsi? *Pepsi
*175.Favourite scent?* Fresh rain...fresh cut grass...good food.
*176.Favourite band? *Passion Pit
*177.Would you ever dye your hair red?* No
*178.How many languages can you speak?* 1
*179.Would you die for someone you were/are in love with?* Dunno
*180.What time are you finishing this? *12:57


----------

